# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  القانون المدني اليمني

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم (14) لسنة 2002م

بشأن القانــــــون المدنـــــي  


باسم الشعب : 
رئيس الجمهورية : 
بعد الإطلاع على دستور الجمهورية اليمنية.  
وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب . 
)أصدرنا القانون الآتي نصه( 


الكتاب الأول 
الأحكام العامة في المعاملات 
القسم الأول 
القانون وتطبيقه 
الباب الأول 
القواعد الأصولية  
والعامة والكلية في تطبيق القانون 
مادة(1): يسري هذا القانون المأخوذ من أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية على جميع المعاملات والمسائل التي تتناولها نصوصه لفظاً ومعنى ، فإذا لم يوجد نص في هذا القانون يمكن تطبيقه يرجع إلى مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية المأخوذ منها هذا القانون فإذا لم يوجد حكم القاضي بمقتضى العرف الجائز شرعاً فإذا لم يوجد عرف فبمقتضى مبادئ العدالة الموافقة لأصول الشريعة الإسلامية جملة ويستأنس برأي من سبق لهم اجتهاد من علماء فقه الشريعة الإسلامية ويشترط في العرف أن يكون ثابتاً ولا يتعارض مع مبادئ الشريعة الإسلاميــة والنظام العام والآداب العامة.  
مادة(2) : لا يجوز إلغــاء أو تعديل القوانين الشرعية في الأحوال الآتية : 
1- إذا كان دليل الحكم نصاً صريحاً من الكتاب أو السنة النبوية الصحيحة لا يحتمل التأويل أو الترجيح . 
2- إذا كان دليل الحكم إجماعاً. 
3- إذا كان الهدف من الإلغاء أو التعديل العدول عن الحكم الشرعي إلى حكم يتعارض مع مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية ، وفيما عدا ذلك يجوز الإلغاء أو التعديل ابتغاء الوصول إلى حكم شرعي أخر أقوى دليلاً وأوفى بالمصلحة . 
مادة(3) : الشريعة الإسلامية مبنية على رعاية مصالح الناس ودرء المفاسد عنهم والتيسير في معاملاتهم وعدم تكليفهم بما يشق عليهم ويوقعهم في الضيق والحرج بما يخالف الشريعة الإسلامية . 
مادة (4) : الضرر يجب أن يزال ودرء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح عند التعارض .  
مادة (5) : ما حرم لذاته ولسد الذريعة مباح عند الضرورة والضرورات تبيح المحظورات التي لا تندفع إلا بها . 
مادة (6) : الأمور بمقاصدها والعبرة في الكنايات بالمقاصد والمعاني لا بالألفاظ والمباني . 
مادة (7) : لا ينسب لساكت قول إلا ما أستثني بنص شرعي0 
مادة (8) : يجب إعمال الكلام في مقاصده0 
مادة (9) : اليقين لا يزال بالشك فما ثبت بيقين لا يرتفع إلا بيقين . 
مادة (10) :الظن البين خطؤه لا عبرة به . 
مادة (11) :الأصل الظاهر (العدم) فمن تمسك به فالقول قوله ومن أدعى خلافه فالبينة عليه والأصل بقاء ما كان حتى يثبت غيره والأصل في الأشياء الإباحة حتى يقـوم الدليل على تحريمها وما حرم أخذه حرم إعطاؤه والأصل براءة الذمة حتى يثبت غيرها . 
مادة (12) :الأصل في المعاملات وأنواعها وكيفيتها ما أقره الشرع ثم ما جرى به عرف الناس وتراضوا عليه ما لم يخالف حكم الشرع من تحليل حرام أو تحريم حلال وإذا اجتمع التحليل والتحريم غلب جانب التحريم وكل حكم مبني على عرف أو عادة يتغير بتغير ذلك العرف ويزول بزوال تلك العادة . 
مادة (13) :العقد ملزم للمتعاقدين والأصل في العقود والشروط الصحة حتى يثبت ما يقتضي بطلانها والغش يبطل العقود والضرر اليسير فيها الذي لا يمكن الاحتراز عنه عادة لا يكون مانعاً من صحة العقد . 
مادة (14) :يجب في العقود والشروط الوفاء بها ما لم تتضمن تحليل حرام أو تحريم حلال فإنه لا يعمل بها وكل حكم ربط بسبب أو شرط فانه ينتفي بانتفاء سببه أو شرطه . 
مادة(15): تصرف الدولة منوط بالمصلحة والولاية الخاصة أقوى من الولاية العامة . 
مادة (16): الخراج بالضمان فكل من كان ضامناً لشيء وعليه تبعة هلاكه يستحق غلته في فترة ضمانه له إلا في الرهن فخراجه لمالكه . 
مادة (17): من إْستعمل حقه استعمالا مشروعاً لا يكون مسؤولاً عما ينشأ عن ذلك من ضــرر ، أما من أستعمل حقه استعمالاً يتنافى مع الشرع والعرف فانه يكون مسؤولاً عما يترتب على استعماله غير المشروع من ضرر ويكون استعمال الحق غير مشروع في الأحوال الآتية: 
1- إذا لم يقصد به سوى الإضرار بالغير . 
2- إذا كانت المصالح التي يرمي إلى تحقيقها قليلة الأهمية بالقياس إلى ما يصيب الغير من ضرر بسببها . 
3- إذا كانت المصالح التي يرمي إلى تحقيقها غير مشروعة.  
مادة (18): المرجع في تفسير نصوص القوانين وتطبيقها هو الفقه الإسلامي والمذكرات الإيضاحية والكتب الشارحة الصادرة من الهيئة التشريعية المختصة . 
مادة (19): تحسب المواعيد المنصوص عليها في القوانين بالتقويم الهجري وما يقابله من التقويم الشمسي . 
الباب الثاني 
تنازع القوانين 
الفصل الأول 
تنازع القوانين من حيث الزمان 
مادة(20): لا تسري القوانين على الوقائع السابقة على الوقت المحدد لتنفيذها إلا في الحالات الآتية : 
1- إذا كانت نصوصها آمرة أو متعلقة بالنظام العام والآداب العامة بشرط أن لا تمس ما تم واستقر من قبل . 
2- إذا تعلق الأمر بتفسير تشريع سابق . 
3- إذا نص القانون صراحة على سريانه على الوقائع السابقة على تنفيذه . 
مادة (21):1- يسري التشريع الجديد المتعلق بالتقادم من وقت العمل به على كل تقادم لم يكتمل . 
2- فإذا قرر التشريع الجديد مدة تقادم أطول مما قرره التشريع القديم امتدت المدة القديمة طبقاً للتشريع الجديد . 
3- وإذا كانت المدة الجديدة أقصر مما قرره التشريع القديم سرت المدة الجديدة من وقت العمل بالتشريع الجديد ولو كانت المدة القديمة قد بدأت قبل ذلك . 
4- أما إذا كان الباقي من المدة طبقاً للتشريع القديم اقصر من المدة المقررة في التشريع الجديد فان التقادم يتم بانقضاء هذا الباقي . 
5- وفي كل حال يسري التشريع القديم على المسائل الخاصة ببدء التقادم ووقفه وانقطاعه وذلك عن المدة السابقة على العمل بالتشريع الجديد . 
مادة (22): إذا عاد شخص توافرت فيه الأهلية بحسب نصوص قديمة ناقص الأهلية بحسب نصوص جديدة فان ذلك لا يؤثر في تصرفاته السابقة . 
الفصل الثاني 
تنازع القوانين من حيث المكان 
مادة (23): القانون اليمني هو المرجع في تكييف العلاقات عندما يطلب تحديد نوع هذه العلاقة في قضية تتنازع فيها القوانين وذلك لمعرفة القانون الواجب تطبيقه من بينها . 
مادة (24): يرجع في الحالة المدنية للأشخاص وأهليتهم إلى قانون جنسيتهم ومع ذلك فانه بالنسبة للتصرفات المالية التي تعقد في الجمهورية وتترتب أثارها فيها إذا كان نقص أهلية الطرف الأجنبي الراجع إلى قانون بلده فيه خفاء لا يسهل على الطرف الآخر تبينه ، وكان كامل الأهلية بحسب القانون اليمني فانه لا يؤبه بنقص أهليته ، ويرجع في نظام الأشخاص الاعتبارية الأجنبية من شركات وجمعيات وغيرها إلى قانون الدولة التي أتخذت فيها مركز إدارتها الرئيسي الفعلي، ومع ذلك فإذا باشرت نشاطها الرئيسي في الجمهورية فان القانون اليمني هو الذي يسري . 
مادة (25): يرجع في الزواج ، والطلاق ، والفسخ ، والنفقات إلى القانون اليمني للأحوال الشخصية عند المرافعة0 
مادة (26): يرجع في المسائل الموضوعية الخاصة بالولاية والوصاية ، والقوامة وغيرها من النظم الموضوعة لحماية القصار والمحجورين والغائبين إلى القانون اليمني . 
مادة (27): يرجع في الميراث والوصية وغيرها من التصرفات المضافة إلى ما بعد الموت إلى قانون الأحوال الشخصية اليمني. 
مادة (28): يرجع في الحيازة والملكية والانتفاع والحقوق العينية الأخرى إلى قانون موقع المال إذا كان غير منقول (عقار) والى قانون المكان الذي يوجد به المال المنقول وقت تحقق سبب الحيازة أو الملكية أو الانتفاع أو أي حق عيني آخر أو سبب فقدها . 
مادة (29) : يرجع في الآثار المترتبة على العقود إلى قانون الموطن المشترك للمتعاقدين إذا اتحدا موطناً فان اختلف موطن كل منهما فإلى قانون البلد الذي تم فيه العقد ما لم يتفق المتعاقدان على قانون آخر أو يتبين من ظروف الحال أنهما قصدا تطبيق قانون آخر وذلك باستثناء العقود التي تبرم في شأن مال غير منقول(عقار) فانه يطبق قانون موقع المال ( العقار) . 
مادة (30): يرجع في شكل العقود إلى قانون البلد الذي تمت فيه أو القانون الذي يحكم موضوعها أو قانون موطن المتعاقدين المشترك أو قانونهما المشترك . 
مادة (31): يرجع في ضمان ما ينشأ عن فعل غير تعاقدي أو في غرامته إذا وقع في الخارج إلى القانون اليمني . 
مادة (32): يرجع في قواعد الاختصاص والمسائل الخاصة بالإجراءات القضائية إلى قانون البلد الذي ترفع فيه الدعوى . 
مادة (33): لا تخل الأحكام المتقدمة بتطبيق القواعد التي ينص عليها قانون خاص أو اتفاق دولي أو معاهدة دولية نافذة في الجمهورية فإنها تطبق دون أحكام المواد السابقة وإذا لم يوجد نص في قوانين الجمهورية يحكم مسألة تنازع القوانين المعروضة على القضاء فيرجع إلى قواعد القانون الدولي الخاص المتعارف عليها دولياً ما لم يتعارض أي من ذلك مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية . 
مادة (34): يعين القاضي قانون الجنسية الواجب تطبيقه في حالة الشخص الذي لا تعرف جنسيته أو تكون له جنسيات متعددة في وقت واحد ، ومع ذلك إذا كانت إحدى الجنسيات المتعددة هي الجنسية اليمنية فان القانون اليمني وحده هو الذي يطبق . 
مادة (35): لا يجوز تطبيق أحكام قانون أجنبي تعين تطبيقه طبقاً للنصوص السابقة إذا كانت هذه الأحكام تخالف أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية أو الآداب العامة في الجمهورية . 


القسم الثاني 
الأشخـــــــــاص 
مادة(36): تطبق القوانين على الشخص الطبيعي ( الإنسان ) وعلى الشخص غير الطبيعي (الاعتباري ) طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه فيها . 
الباب الأول 
الشخص الطبيعي ( الإنسان ) 
الفصل الأول 
قواعد عامـــــــــــة 
مادة (37): تبدأ شخصية الإنسان وقت ولادته حياً وتنتهي بموته ومع ذلك فان للحمل المستكن حقوقاً اعتبرها القانون0 
مادة (38): تثبت الولادة والوفاة بالسجلات الرسمية المعدة لذلك فإذا لم توجد سجلات أو وجدت وتبين عدم صحة ما أدرج فيها جاز الإثبات بأي طريقة شرعية . 
مادة (39): السجلات الرسمية للمواليد والمتوفين والتبليغات الخاصة بها ينظمها قانون خاص . 
مادة (40): أهلية الإنسان والحجر عليها بينها هذا القانون الشرعي في الفصلين الثاني والثالث من هذا الباب . 
مادة (41): الجنسية اليمنية ينظمها قانون الجنسية . 
مادة (42): أقارب الشخص هم الذين يجمعهم معه أصل مشترك ويحدد القانون الخاص درجة القرابة . 
مادة (43): القرابة المباشرة هي الصلة بين الأصول والفروع والقرابة غير المباشرة هي الصلة بين شخصين يجمعهما أصل مشترك دون أن يكون أحدهما فرعاً للأخر . 
مادة (44) : تحسب صلة القرابة المباشرة على أساس أن كل فرع درجة عند الصعود للأصل بخروج الأصل الذي تحسب القرابة إليه وتحسب درجة القرابة غير المباشرة باعتبار الفرع درجة صعود إلى الأصل المشترك ثم نزولاً منه إلى الفرع الآخر ولا يحسب الأصل المشترك . 
مادة (45) : يعرف الإنسان في التعامل باسمه واسم أبيه واسم جده أو لقب يتميز به وينظم القانون كيفية تسجيل الأشخاص لأسمائهم وألقابهم . 
مادة (46) : ليس لأحد التنازل عن أهليته ولا التعديل من أحكامها ، كما انه ليس لأحد التنازل عن حريته الشخصية . 
مادة (47) : لكل من وقع عليه اعتداء غير مشروع في حق من حقوقه الشخصية أن يطلب وقف هذا الاعتداء مع التعويض عما لحقه من ضرر . 
مادة (48) : لكل من نازعه غيره في استعمال اسمه بلا مبرر أو انتحل الغير اسمه دون حق أن يطلب وقف هذا الاعتداء مع التعويض عما لحقه من ضرر. 
الفصل الثاني 
الأهلية وأحكامها 
مادة (49) : الأهلية نوعــان :- 
1. أهلية وجوب للحقوق الشرعية للشخص وعليه تثبت له منذ ولادته . 
2. أهلية أداء بمقتضاها يباشر الإنسان حقوقه المدنية وتكون لـه طبقاً للأحكام المبينة في المواد التالية : 
مادة (50) : سـن الرشد خمس عشرة سنة كاملة إذا بلغها الشخص متمتعاً بقواه العقلية رشيداً في تصرفاته يكون كامل الأهلية لمباشرة حقوقه المدنية والتصرف فيها ، ويجوز أن تشترط القوانين الخاصة سناً أعلى يحق للشخص بموجبها ممارسة أية حقوق أخرى أو التمتع بها . 
مادة (51) : سن التمييز هي عشر سنين كاملة فإذا بلغها الشخص مميزاً كان ناقص الأهلية وتكون لـه أهلية الصبي المميز وكل من بلغ سن الرشد وكان سفيهاً يكون ناقص الأهلية في حكم الصبي المميز ومن لم يبلغ سن التمييز أو بلغها مجنوناً أو معتوهاً يكون فاقد الأهلية . 
مادة (52) : يخضع فاقدوا الأهلية وناقصوها بحسب الأحوال لأحكام الولاية والوصاية المنصوص عليها في قانون الوصية كما يخضعون لأحكام الحجر على الأهلية المبينة في الفرع الأول من الفصل الثالث تحت إشراف المحكمة والنيابة العامة . 
مادة (53) : الغائب الذي خفي مكانه وانقطعت أخباره ومضت سنة على غيابه ولم يكن لـه وكيل أو ولي أو وصي تعتبر زوجته وأولاده البالغون وكلاء عنه في ماله لإدارته والمحافظة عليه والإنفاق منه على من تلزمه نفقتهم وقضاء ديونه واقتضاء حقوقه فإذا لم يكن له زوجة ولا أولاد أو ثبت تفريطهم وخشي ضياع المال تعين المحكمة منصوباً عنه مقدمة في ذلك الرشيد الأمين من أقاربه تسلم إليه أموال الغائب للمحافظة عليها ويكون له سلطات الوصي وعليه واجباته تحت إشراف المحكمة . 
مادة (54) :على محكمة موطن الأخرس أو من كان ذا عاهة تعوقه عن مباشرة حقوقه بطريقة طبيعية إذا لم يكن له ولي أن تعين له مساعداً يعاونه في ذلك ويوقع معه على ما يصدر منه ولا يجوز للمساعد أن يباشر بمفرده شيئا خاصاً بمن يساعده . 
الفصل الثالث 
الحجر على الشخص في أهليته 
مادة (55): الحجر هو منع الشخص من التصرف في ماله ومنع نفاذ تصرفه فيه وهو نوعان:- 
1- حجر لمصلحة المحجور عليه يكون على الصغير والمجنون والمعتوه والسفيه . 
2- حجر لمصلحة الغير يكون على المفلس لمصلحة دائنيه وعلى المورث لمصلحة ورثته ودائنيه حيث لا مبرر لتصرفه وعلى الراهن لمصلحة المرتهن وغير ذلك مما ينص عليه القانون . 
الفرع الأول 
الحجر لمصلحة المحجور عليه 
مادة (56): فاقدوا الأهلية وناقصوها لصغر أو جنون أو سفه أو عته يحجر على تصرفاتهم طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المواد التالية من هذا القانون . 
مادة (57) : لا يحتاج الحجر إلى حكم في الأحوال الآتية:- 
1- على الصغير حتى يبلغ رشيداً . 
2- على الصغير إذا بلغ مجنوناً أو معتوهاً أو سفيهاً . 
مادة (58) : يلزم الحكم بالحجر من محكمة موطن المحجور عليه في الأحوال الآتية : 
1. الجنون الطارئ بعد الرشد0 
2. السفه الطارئ بعد الرشد0 
وكل حكم يصدر بالحجر يعين منصوباً عن المحجور عليه يسلم إليه ماله لحفظه واستغلاله لمصلحة المحجور عليه طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في قانون الوصية. 
مادة (59): الرشد هو حسن التصرف في المال ولا يحتاج الرشد إلى حكم به إلا عند الخلاف عليه بين الصغير مدعي الرشد وبين وليه أو وصيه . 
مادة (60): تصرف فاقد الأهلية غير صحيح وتصرف ناقص الأهلية يعتبر موقوفاً على الإجازة ولا يضمن فاقد الأهلية ما أتلفه مما يدفع إليه من الغير ولولي ناقص الأهلية أو وصيه أن ينظر في تصرفه إن كان بعوض فله رده ( إبطاله ) أو إجازته بما تقضي به مصلحته وإن كان بغير عوض تعين على الولي أو الوصي رده لبطلانه. 
مادة (61):الصبي المميز يختبر في رشده قبيل بلوغه بأن يأذن له وليه أو وصيه بإدارة شيء من ماله ويختلف باختلاف الأحوال فولد التاجر بالبيع والشراء والمحترف بما يتعلق بحرفته وولد المزارع بالزراعة والصبية بتدبير شئون بيتها وذلك لمعرفة الغاية المقصودة من الأختبار. 
مادة (62): يقع صحيحاً منتجا لجميع آثاره تصرف الصغير المميز فيما أذن له به على النحو المبين في المادة السابقة ويستثنى من ذلك الغبن الفاحش وهو ما زاد على عشر قيمة المثل وقت التصرف فأنه يجوز لولي الصغير أو وصيه وللصغير نفسه رده إلى ما لا غبن فيه أو إبطاله ما لم يكن هناك عرف محلي يقضي بخلافه نقصاً أو زيادة. 
مادة(63): السفه تبذير المال على خلاف ما يقضي به العقل والشرع ، ويأخذ السفيه حكم الصبي المميز من وقت الحكم عليه بالحجر . 
مادة(64): لا ينفذ إقرار السفيه المبذر المحجور عليه بدين مطلقاً ويصح إقراره بما لا يتعلق به مال كالطلاق ونحوه .  
مادة (65) : يصح تصرف السفيه المبذر المضاف إلى ما بعد الموت طبقاً لأحكام الوصية . 
مادة (66): لا يرتفع الحجر عن السفيه إلا بحكم وإذا حكم برفع الحجر عنه يسلم إليه ماله وتكون تصرفاته بعد رفع الحجر صحيحة بما في ذلك إجازته لتصرفاته السابقة على رفع الحجر وإقراراته . 
مادة (67): يرتفع الحجر عن المجنون بالإفاقة من الجنون وتصح التصرفات التي تصدر منه في حال الإفاقة ويجوز لمن أفاق من جنون أن يطلب من محكمة موطنه رفع الحجر عنه وتسليم أمواله إليه ، كما يجوز لوليه أو الوصي المنصوب عليه ذلك ولا تصح إقرارات من رفع الحجر عنه لجنون عن تصرفاته حال الجنون ولا إجازته لتلك التصرفات وله الإنشاء من جديد . 
مادة (68): يضمن المحجور عليه ما أتلفه من مال الغير إذا لم يكن قد سلم إليه أما إذا كان المالك هو الذي سلمه إلى المجنون والصغير فلا يضمن أيهما إلا إذا كان التسليم نتيجة تصرف مأذون له فيه.  
مادة (69) : يلزم إشهار الحكم الصادر بتوقيع الحجر أو برفعه في نفس اليوم الذي يصدر فيه وذلك بإثباته في السجل الخاص بذلك في المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم وتقوم إدارة المحكمة بذلك وإذا رفع عن الحكم استئناف يؤشر أمامه بذلك وإذا تأيد الحكم أو الغي استئنافياً يؤشر بذلك أيضاً وكذلك الحال إذا طعن في الحكم بالنقض وأيد أو نقض وإذا تغير موطن المحجور عليه كان على وصيه إبلاغ إدارة المحكمة لتقوم بإبلاغ محكمة الموطن الجديد ببيانات حكم الحجر لإشهاره في سجلاتها . 
مادة (70): الأذن الصادر للصبي المميز أو إلغاؤه أو تعديله يلزم إشهاره طبقاً لما تقدم في المادة السابقة ويكون الإشهار في حالة عدم صدور حكم بناءً على طلب الوصي ويبين فيه التصرفات المأذون بها ويوقّع الوصي على ذلك وفي حالة صدور حكم تقوم به إدارة المحكمة مباشرة ولا اعتداد بالإذن قبل إشهاره . 
الفرع الثاني 
الحجر لمصلحة الغير 
1- الحجر على المدين المفلس : 
مادة (71): يحجر على المدين المفلس وهو من يعجز ماله الموجود عن الوفاء بديونه الحالَّة ويكون الحجر بحكم من محكمة موطن المفلس بناءً على طلب أحد دائنيه الحالَّة ديونهم أو بناءً على طلب المفلس نفسه ويترتب على الحجر منع المفلس من التصرفات في ماله الموجود وقت الحجر وما يستجد له من مال في مدة الحجر وقسمة المال بين الدائنين قسمة الغرماء0 
مادة (72): تصرفات المدين وهو مفلس قبل توقيع الحجر عليه صحيحة ونافذة ما لم يقصد بها الأضرار بدائنيه إذا كان ذلك بعد مرافعة ويعتبر تصرفه في ماله بغير عوض أو بقصد تهريبه ضاراً بدائنيه ولهم إبطاله أما تصرفه في ماله بعوض فلا يكون لهم إبطاله إلا إذا أثبتوا الضرر بأن كان العوض الذي حصل عليه المفلس أقل من ثمن المثل ويجوز للمتصرف له أن يكمل العوض إلى ثمن المثل . 
مادة (73): إذا تصرف المفلس في ماله بعد الحجر عليه ولو بعوض بطل تصرفه إذا كان منجزاً ويصح تصرف المفلس في الذمة ويتعلق بذمته كما يصح تصرفه الذي لا يتعلق بمال . 
مادة (74): يشارك الغرماء في مال المحجور عليه كل صاحب دين لزم المدين قبل الحجر عليه إذا أقام بينة بذلك ، وكذا المجني عليه قبل الحجر بما يوجب مالاً أو قصاصاً عفى عنه إلى المال أو صولح عليه بمال ولا يلزم الغرماء إثبات أن لا غريم سواهم فإذا ظهر رب دين حال رجع على كل غريم بحصته طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (81) من هذا القانون . 
مادة (75): أصحاب الحقوق الآتية لا يشاركون الغرماء في مال المحجور عليه بل يستوفون حقوقهم بعد فك الحجر عنه إذا أيسر:- 
1- من تعلق حقه بذمة المحجور عليه في زمن الحجر . 
2- من أقر له المحجور عليه بشيء لم تقم عليه البينة0 
3- من ثبت حقه بسبب نكول المحجور عليه عن اليمين زمن الحجر . 
مادة (76): إذا كان للمفلس أو المعسر حق لدى الغير جاز لدائنيه المطالبة به بإقامة البينة عليه ولا يجبر المفلس أو المعسر على الحلف لاستكمال البينة إذا أبى . 
مادة (77): ديون المفلس المؤجلة التي أستدانها قبل الحجر تحل بالحجر ويشارك صاحبها في قسمة الغرمــاء . 
مادة (78) : يتولى القاضي بيع أموال المفلس وقسمة ما يتحصل بين الدائنين أسوة الغرماء ويتبع في ذلك ما يأتي :  
أولاً : لا يباع من أموال المفلس ما يحتاجه من سكن بأثاثه إلا إذا وضع تأميناً لدين أو كان الدين ناشئاً لذلك الثمن ، وإذا توفى المفلس قبل وفاء الدين يترك السكن لعائلته المكلف شرعاً بالإنفاق عليها، ولا تباع ثياب المفلس الصالحة لمثله وآلة حرفته إن كان ذا حرفة وكتبه التي يحتاج لها إن كان ذا علم إلا زيادة النفيس ويحتفظ للمفلس بقوته وقوت من تلزمهم نفقته حتى تتم القسمة وعند القسمة يحتفظ له بما يكفيه من الدخل إلى الدخل إن لم يكن كسوباً. 
ثانياً : يجرى البيع بالمزاد العلني ويقدم ما يخشى فساده . 
ثالثاً : يكون الثمن حالاً ومن النقد المتعامل به في البلد ، ويشترط أن لا يقل عن ثمن المثل الذي يحدده الدائنون بالاتفاق مع المفلس وعند الاختلاف بواسطة خبير يتفق عليه أو ثلاثة خبراء يعين المفلس أحدهم والدائنون الثاني والمحكمة الثالث وإذا لم يصل أكبر عرض إلى ثمن المثل أجل البيع ليوم أخر ثم إلى يوم ثالث فإذا لم يصل أكبر عرض إلى ثمن المثل أبرم البيع على أساس أكبر عرض . 
رابعاً : لا يسلم المبيع قبل قبض الثمن . 
خامساً : تخصم المصاريف القضائية ويقسم صافي ما تحصل من نقود على الدائنين مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في الفقرة الأولى . 
مادة (79) : يساهم الدائنون في المصاريف اللازمة كل بنسبة دينه وللمحكمة مطالبة كل منهم بنصيبه ويعفى منه إذا أدَّاه غيره ومن دفع شيئاً استحق استرداده من حصيلة الثمن. 
مادة(80): تجرى قسمة أموال المفلس على النحو التالي : 
أولاً : يقدم صاحب الدين المضمون برهن فيوفى دينه من ثمن العين المرهونة فإن زاد الثمن ردت الزيادة وإن نقص شارك المرتهن الغرماء بالباقي له من دينه. 
ثانياً : من له عين ماله تعطى له أو ثمنها إن كانت قد بيعت من قبل المحكمة دون علم صاحبها ومن له منفعة عين يستوفيها ما لم يكن عقده باطلاً فإن كان قد قدم أجرة فيدخل بما قدم في قسمة الغرماء . 
ثالثاً : يقسم الباقي بين الدائنين أسوة الغرماء كل بنسبة ما يخصه من الديون . 
مادة (81): إذا طرأ غريم بعد القسمة رجع على الدائنين فيما يخصه في المحاصة بدينه فيأخذ من كل منهم مازاد على ما كان يستحقه على تقدير حضوره معهم0 
مادة (82): يرتفع الحجر عن المفلس بمجرد تمام قسمة ما له بين غرمائه من غير توقف على حكم ولا يعاد الحجر عليه إلا إذا تجدد له مال يزيد عما استثني له فيقسم بين الدائنين بما بقي لهم . 
مادة (83):إذا تعامل المفلس مع آخرين بعد رفع الحجر عنه ، وحجر عليه بسبب ديونهم فلا يدخل الغرماء الأولون بما بقي لهم فيما تجدد له من أموال الدائنين الجدد وإنما يدخلون فيما تجدد له من أموال عن طريق أخرى كالإرث والهبة ونحوها . 
2- الحجر على تصرفات الميت وتركته:- 
مادة(84): لا تقسم تركة إلا بعد إخراج ما يجب إخراجه من رأس التركة وتنفيذ الوصايا وتعامل تركة من تبين إفلاسه معاملة أموال المفلس المنصوص عليها في ما تقدم إلا ما استثني ويقوم الوصي ثم الورثة البالغون مقام الميت ، ويجوز لهم الاشتراك في المزايدة من أموالهم الخاصة . 
مادة (85): لا تحل ديون الميت المؤجلة بوفاته إلا إذا تبين إفلاسه. 
مادة (86): إذا ظهر غريم للميت وكانت الأموال قد قسمت على الدائنين رجع الغريم على الدائنين طبقاً للمنصوص عليه في المادة (81) وإذا كان الورثة قد قبضوا شيئاً من التركة رجع الدائنون عليهم كل بقدر ما قبض من تركة الميت وللوارث أن يرجع على سائر الورثة بنصيبه في التركة بعد استيفاء الديون كل بقدر ما زاد على نصيبه ولا يجوز للدائن أن يتقاضى أكثر من دينه أو حصته بأي حال من الأحوال. 
الباب الثاني
الشخص الاعتباري 
الفصل الأول
أحكام عامــــة 
مادة (87) : الأشخاص الاعتباريون هم:- 
1- الدولة والمحافظات والمدن والمديريات بالشروط التي يحددها القانون والوزارات والمصالح وغيرها من المنشآت العامة التي يمنحها القانون الشخصية الاعتبارية . 
2- الهيئات التي تعترف لها الدولة بالشخصية الاعتبارية . 
3- الأوقـــــاف . 
4- الشركات التجارية والمدنية0 
5- الجمعيات والمؤسسات المنشأة وفقاً لأحكام الجمعيات والمؤسسات المبينة في هذا القانون . 
6- كل مجموعة من الأشخاص أو الأموال التي تثبت لها الشخصية الاعتبارية بمقتضى القانون. 
مادة (88): الشخص الاعتباري يتمتع بجميع الحقوق إلا ما كان منها متصلاً بصفة الإنسان الطبيعية فيكون له:- 
1- ذمة مالية مستقلة . 
2- أهلية في الحدود التي يعينها سند إنشائه أو التي يقرها القانون . 
3- حق التقاضي . 
4- موطن مستقل طبقاً لما هو مبين في قانون المرافعات . 
5- نائب يعبر عن إرادته ويمثله في التقاضي وغيره . 
الفصل الثاني 
الجمعيات التعاونية وغيرها 
مادة (89): الجمعية هي جماعة تتخذ لها صفة دائمة وتكون من عدة أشخاص طبيعية أو اعتبارية لغرض غير الحصول على ربح مادي0 
مادة (90): يشترط لإنشاء الجمعية أن يوضع لها نظام مكتوب يوقع عليه الأعضاء المؤسسون ويجب أن يشتمل على البيانات الآتية:- 
1- اسم الجمعية والغرض منها ومركز إدارتها على أن يكون هذا المركز في الجمهورية . 
2- اسم كل من الأعضاء المؤسسين ولقبه ، وجنسيته ، ومهنته ، وموطنه . 
3- الموارد المالية للجمعية . 
4- الهيئات والأشخاص الذين يمثلون الجمعية وإختصاص كل منهم وطرق تعيينهم وعزلهم. 
5- القواعد التي تتبع في تعديل نظام الجمعية . 
مادة (91): لا يجوز أن ينص في نظام الجمعية على أن تؤول أموالها عند حلها إلى الأعضاء أو ورثتهم ، أو أسرهم ويستثنى من ذلك الإعانات والمعاشات إن إْتفق ذلك مع غرضها . 
مادة (92): لا يجوز للجمعية أن تتملك أموالاً غير منقولة (عقارات) إلا بالقدر اللازم لتحقيق الغرض الذي أنشئت من أجله . 
مادة (93): تثبت الشخصية الاعتبارية للجمعية بمجرد إنشائها ولكنه لا يحتج بها قبل الغير إلا بعد أن يتم إشهار نظامها بقيد البيانات المشار إليها في المادة (90) في سجلات الجهة الرسمية المختصة وتسليمها صورة من نظامها المكتوب ، ولا يمنع إهمال الإشهـار الغير من التمسك ضد الجمعية بالآثار المترتبة على الشخصية الاعتبارية وكل جمعية غير مشهرة أو منشأة بطريقة غير صحيحة او بطريقة سريـة تلتزم بما تعهد به مديرها أو العاملون لحسابها من أموالها سواء كانت ناتجة من اشتراكات أعضائها أو أي مورد . 
مادة (94): كل تعديل في نظام الجمعية يجب إشهاره طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في المـادة السابقة وتسري عليه أحكامها. 
مادة (95): اعتماد الميزانية والحساب الختامي وإجراء أي تعديل في نظام الجمعية وحلها حلا اختياريا لا يكون إلا بناء على قرار يصدر من الجمعية العمومية لأعضاء الجمعية . 
مادة (96): يجب أن يدعى كل الأعضاء العاملين الى الجمعية العمومية لتتخذ القرارات بالأغلبية النسبية للأعضاء الحاضرين بأنفسهم أو من يمثلهم ما لم يرد في نظام الجمعية حكم مخالف ، ولا تصح مداولات الجمعية فيما يتعلق بتعديل نظام الجمعية أو حلها حلاً اختيارياً إلا إذا أدرجت هذه المسائل في جدول أعمال الجمعية الذي يرفق بإعلان الدعوة وتصدر القرارات بالأغلبية المطلقة لأعضاء الجمعية فيما يختص بتعديل نظامها وبأغلبية ثلثي أعضاء الجمعية فيما يختص بحل الجمعية ما لم يرد في النظام نص خاص يشترط أغلبية أكثر من ذلك . 
مادة (97): كل قرار تصدره الجمعية العمومية مخالفاً للقانون أو لنظام الجمعية غير نافذ وتحكم المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها مركز الجمعية ببطلانه بناءً على طلب أحد الأعضاء أو شخص له مصلحة أو من النيابة العامة خلال ستة أشهر ولا يضار الغير الذي لا يعلم بسبب البطلان فيما كسبه بحسن نية من حقوق على أساس القرار المذكور . 
مادة (98): يجوز لأعضاء الجمعية أو النيابة العامة طلب أبطال التصرفات التي يتجاوز بها مديروا الجمعية حدود اختصاصاتهم أو بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون أو نظام الجمعية أو قرارات الجمعية العمومية . 
مادة (99): يجوز لأي عضو أن ينسحب في أي وقت من الجمعية ما لم يكن قد تعهد بأن يبقى فيها مدة معينة لم تنقض بعد، وليس للعضو المنسحب أو المفصول أي حق في أموال الجمعية فيما عدا صندوق الإعانات المشترك وصندوق المعاشات على النحو المبين في المادة (91) إذا كان نظام الجمعية ينص على ذلك . 
مادة (100): يجوز لكل من أعضاء الجمعية أو لشخص له مصلحة أو للنيابة العامة طلب حل الجمعية متى أصبحت عاجزة عن الوفاء بتعهداتها أو إذا خصصت أموالها أو نقلت هذه الأموال لأغراض غير التي أنشئت من أجلها أو إذا أرتكبت مخالفة لتعاليم الشريعة الإسلامية أو للقانون أو لنظامها ، ويجـوز للمحكمة إذا لم تتوافر لديها الأدلة المثبتة لأسباب الحل أن ترفضه مع إبطال التصرف الذي بني عليه الطلب . 
مادة (101): إذا حلت الجمعية يعين لها مصف أو أكثر وتقوم الجمعية العمومية بهذا التعيين إذا كان الحل اختيارياً أو المحكمة أن كان قضائياً وبعد تمام التصفية يجب على الجمعية العمومية إذا كان الحل اختيارياً أو المحكمة إذا كان الحل قضائياً أن تقرر تحويل أموال الجمعية إلى جمعية أو مؤسسة يكون غرضها هو الأقرب إلى غرض الجمعية المنحلة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

المؤسســـــــــــات

مادة (102): المؤسسة شخص اعتباري ينشأ بتخصيص مال مدة غير معينة لعمل ذي منفعة إنسانية أو دينية أو علمية أو رياضية أو لأي عمل أخر من أعمال البر أو النفع العام ولا يكون الغرض منه الربح المادي إلا أن يكون لغرض إستمرار المؤسسة.

مادة (103) : تنشأ المؤسسة بمستند أو وصية شرعيين تكون دستوراً لها ، ويجب أن تشتمل على البيانات الآتيــة:

1- إسم المؤسسة ومركزها على أن يكون هذا المركز في الجمهورية اليمنية .

2- الغرض الذي أنشئت المؤسسة لتحقيقه .

3- بيان دقيق بالأموال المخصصة لهذا العمل .

4- تنظيم إدارة المؤسسة .

مادة(104): يجوز لدائني منشئ المؤسسة إذا كان مفلساً ولورثته إقامة الدعاوى التي يقررها القانون لهم إذا قصد الإضرار بحقوقهم . 

مادة (105): للدولة حق الرقابة على المؤسسات ويجب على منشئ المؤسسة إشهارها بقيد البيانات المذكورة في المادة (103) في سجلات جهة الرقابة وإيداع صورة موقع عليها من سند إنشائها لديها ، ويجب على جهة الرقابة أن تقوم بإشهار المؤسسة من تلقاء نفسها من وقت علمها بإنشاء المؤسسة ويكتفى في هذه الحالة بقيد البيانات فقط إلى أن يتم إيداع صورة مستند إنشائها .

مادة (106): يجب على مديري المؤسسة ولو كانوا هم منشئيها أن يقدموا لجهة الرقابة على المؤسسة ميزانية المؤسسة وحسابها السنوي مع المستندات المؤيدة لها وعليهم أيضاً تقديم أية معلومات أو بيانات أخرى تطلبها جهة الرقابة .

مادة(107): يجوز لجهة الرقابـة على المؤسسة أن ترفع دعـوى أمام المحكمة المختصة تطلب منها ما يأتي :

1- عزل المديرين الذين ثبت إهمالهم أو عجزهم أو عدم وفائهم بالالتزامات التي يفرضها عليهم القانون أو نظام المؤسسة أو الذين يستعملون أموال المؤسسة فيما لا يتفق مع تحقيق غرضها أو قصد منشئها أو الذين يرتكبون في تأدية عملهم خطأ جسيماً أخر .

2- تعديل نظام المؤسسة أو تخفيف التكاليف والشروط المقررة في نظام المؤسسة أو تعديلها أو إلغائها إذا كان هذا لازماً للمحافظة على أموال المؤسسة أو كان ضرورياً لتحقيق الغرض من إنشائها وكل تعديل في نظام المؤسسة وشروطها يجب إشهاره طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (105) .

3- إبطال التصرفات التي قام بها المديرون مجاوزين حدود اختصاصاتهم أو مخالفين أحكام القانون أو نظام المؤسسة ويجب أن ترفع دعوى البطلان خلال سنتين ولا يضار الغير الذي لا يعلم بسبب البطلان وتعامـل مع المؤسسة على أساس صحة التصرف .

4- إلغاء المؤسسة إذا أصبحت في حالة لا تستطيع معها تحقيق الغرض منها أو أصبح هذا الغرض غير ممكن التحقيق أو مخالفاً لتعاليم الشريعة الإسلامية .

مادة (108): عند الحكم بإلغاء المؤسسة تعين المحكمة مصفياً لأموالها وتقرر مصير ما يتبقى من الأموال بعد التصفية وفقاً لما نص عليه في نظام المؤسسة فإذا لم ينص في نظام المؤسسة على ذلك قررت المحكمة تحويله لجهة أقرب بقدر الإمكان من الغرض الذي أنشئت من أجله المؤسسة .

مادة (109): لا تسري الأحكام المبينة فيما تقدم على ما أنشئ بطريق الوقف .



يتبع...........




الفصل الرابع


أحكام مشتركة بين الجمعيات والمؤسسات 
مادة (110): يجوز أن تعتبر الجمعيات أو المؤسسات التي تقوم بمصلحة عامة هيئات عامـة بناءً على طلبها ويصدر قرار جمهوري بذلك يحدد نظامها ويعين لها مديراً حكومياً أو أكثر ويقرر أي إجراء آخر يكون لازماً ولو كان إعفائها من القيود المنصوص عليها في المادتين (91 ، 103) . 
مادة (111): تنظم الجمعيات الخيرية والتعاونية والمؤسسات الاجتماعية والنقابات وفق أحكام هذا القانون فيما لم يصدر بشأنه قانون خاص وعلى الجهات المذكورة توفيق أوضاعها وفق أحكام هذا القانون خلال مدة أقصاها ستة أشهر من تاريخ نفاذ هذا القانون . 




القسم الثالث 
في الأموال والحقوق وتقسيماتها 
الباب الأول 
الأموال وتقسيماتها ومصادرها 
مادة (112): المال هو كل شيء يتمول به ويمكن الاحتفاظ به لوقت الحاجة إذا كان التعامل فيه مباحاً شرعاً وكان غير خارج عن التعامل بطبيعته . 
مادة (113): الأشياء التي لا يباح التعامل فيها شرعاً هي التي حرم الشرع التعامل فيها ، والأشياء التي تخرج عن التعامل بطبيعتها هي التي لا يستطيع أحد أن يستأثر بحيازتها وكل شئ غير ذلك يمكن أن يكون محلاً للحقوق المالية . 
مادة (114): ينقسم المال إلى نوعين : 
1- مال ثابت غير منقول (عقار) . 
2- مال منقـــول . 
مادة (115): المال الثابت غير المنقول (العقار) هو كل شئ له أصل ثابت لا يمكن نقله أو تحويله دون تلف فهو مستقر بحيز ثابت فيه ويلحق به كل منقول يضعه مالك المال فيه لخدمته أو لاستغلاله وكل ماعدا ذلك من المال فهو منقول . 
مادة (116): ينقسم المال إلى قابل للاستهلاك وغير قابل للاستهلاك . ويكون المال قابلا للاستهلاك إذا كان استعماله فيما أعد له ينحصر في استهلاكه أو إنفاقه ويعتبر كل ما اعد في المتاجر قابلا للاستهلاك أما غير القابل للاستهلاك فهو المال الذي أعد للانتفاع به واستغلاله مع بقاء عينه كالأرض الزراعية والدور والحوانيت . 
مادة (117): ينقسم المال إلى أشياء مثلية وأشياء قيمية : 
فالأشياء المثلية : تتماثل آحادها ويقوم بعضها مقام بعض عند الوفاء وتقدر في التعامل بين الناس عادة بالعد أو الذرع أو الكيل أو الوزن وما عدا ذلك من المال مما يكثر التفاوت فيه فهو قيمي (غير مثلي) . 
مادة (118): ينقسم المال الى قسمين عام وخاص: 
فالمال العام هو كل مال تملكه الدولة أو الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة ويكون مخصصاً للمنفعة العامة بالفعل أو بمقتضى قانون أو قرار وهذا المال لا يجوز التصرف فيه والحجز عليه ولا تملَّك الأشخاص له بأي وسيلة مهما بقي عاماً ويجـوز للأشخاص الانتفاع به فيما أعد له طبقاً للقانون وما عدا ذلك من المال فهو مال خاص سواءً تملكه الدولــة أو الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة أو تملكه آحاد الناس . 
مادة (119): تفقد الأموال العامة صفتها بانتهاء تخصيصها للمنفعة العامة بالفعل أو بمقتضى قانون أو قرار لمصلحة عامة أو بانتهاء الغرض الذي خصصت من اجله من المنافع العامة . 
مادة (120): يجوز للدولة وللأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة التصرف في أموالها الخاصة بجميع أوجه التصرف المبينة في القانون وتعتبر الأراضي الموات التي لا يستأثر بحيازتها أحد مباحة للجميع ويجوز للدولة والأفراد تملكها بقدر الحاجة طبقاً لما ينص عليه القانون في موضوع الأحياء والتحجر. 
الباب الثاني 
الحقوق وتقسيماتها ومصادرها 
الفصل الأول 
الحقوق وتقسيماتها 
مادة (121): الحق هو مصلحة ثابتة للفرد أو المجتمع أو لهما معاً مادية أو معنوية يقرهـا الشرع وإذا تعلق الحق بمال فهو سلطة يكون للشخص بمقتضاها التصرف في هذا المال والانتفاع به واستعماله واستغلاله طبقاً للقانون وكل حق يقابله واجب يلتزم بأدائه من عليه الحق . 
مادة (122): تنقسم الحقوق المالية إلى حقوق شخصية وحقوق عينية ، فالحقوق العينية هي ما كان للإنسان من حقوق في مال بعينه ، والحقوق الشخصية هي ما تعلق بذمة الغير دون تخصيص بمال معين ويقابلها بالنسبة للغير الديون أو التعهدات أو الالتزامات المتعلقة بالذمة . 
مادة (123): تنقسم الحقوق العينية إلى حقوق عينية أصلية وحقوق عينية تبعية ، فالحقوق العينية الأصلية هي التي تنشأ لذاتها غير تابعة لحق أخر وتزول بالتصرف فيها نفسها لا تبعاً لزوال حق أخر وتشمل حق الملكية وما يتفرع عنه من حقوق وهي حق تملك الرقبة وحق الانتفاع وحق الاستعمال وحق الاستغلال وحقوق الإرتفاق التي تتقرر على مال لخدمة مال أخر كحق المرور وحق الشرب وحق صرف المياه وحق الإطلال والحقوق العينية التبعية هي الحقوق التي تنشأ لضمان حق تعلق بالذمة وتزول بزوال الحق الذي تضمنه وقد تزول بنفسها كحق الرهن وحق الامتياز . 
مادة (124): تنقسم الحقوق العينية إلى حقوق عينية ثابتة (عقارية) وحقوق عينية منقولة فالحقوق العينية غير المنقولة هي ما يتعلق بمال ثابت غير منقول (عقارية) والحقوق العينية المنقولة هي ما تعلق بمال منقول0 
مادة (125): الحقوق الفكرية يكفلها القانون وتنظمها القوانين الخاصة كحق المؤلف والمخترع والمكتشف . 
الفصل الثاني 
مصادر الحقـــوق
مادة (126): مصدر الحق هو كل ما ينشأ عنه وجوده والمصادر الأساسية للحقوق التي تتفرع عنها المصادر المباشرة لها (أسبابها) ثلاثة هي: 
1- التصرف الإرادي . 
2- الفعل المجرد . 
3- الواقعة . 
مادة (127): التصرف الإرادي أو العمل القانوني هو ما يصدر عن الإنسان بقصد ترتيب آثاره القانونية الشرعية عليه ويتفرع عنه المصادر الآتية:- 
1- العقد وهو تلاقي إرادتين بأي صفة كانت وتنشأ عنه المسؤولية العقدية . 
2- الإرادة المنفردة وهي الإيجاب المجرد الذي تترتب عليه آثاره القانونية الشرعية دون توقف على قبول وتلحق بالمسؤولية العقدية . 
مادة (128): الفعل المجرد هو كل فعل يعمله الإنسان بإرادته دون أن يقصد ترتيب آثاره الشرعية عليه وتتفرع عنه المصادر الآتية: 
1- الفعل الضار وهو كل فعل يضر بالغير وتنشا عنه المسؤولية التقصيرية . 
2- الفعل النافع هو فعل ينفع الغير ويرتب القانون عليه حقوقاً . 
3- الالتصاق وهو إضافة شيء الى ملك الغير دون سبب شرعي . 
مادة (129): الواقعة هي أمر حاصل بالفعل سواءً أراده الإنسان أم لم يرده ولكن القانون يرتب عليه حقوقاً للإنسان أو عليه وذلك كميلاد الإنسان وموته ونسبه ، وشيوع الملك والجوار فيه وكون الإنسان موظفاً في الحكومة أو عامـلاً لدى آخر وغير ذلك من العلاقات العامة أو الخاصة . 
مادة (130): المسؤولية المدنية وتعني الحق المتعلق بالذمة وتبين مصادره وأحكامه وآثاره وانتقاله وانقضائه في الكتاب الثاني من هذا القانون . 
مادة (131): أحكام العقود والتصرفات المسماة كالبيع والإيجار ونحوهما تبين في الكتاب الثالث من هذا القانون إلا ما ينظمه قانون خاص به كالوقف والهبة والوصية فيرجع فيه إلى قانونه . 
مادة (132): أحكام الملكية وغيرها من الحقوق العينية الأصلية تبين في الكتاب الرابع من هذا القانون . 
مادة (133): أحكام الإرث وأحكام الزواج والطلاق وغيرها من مسائل الأحوال الشخصية المتعلقة بالأسرة تؤخذ من قانون الأحوال الشخصية . 
مادة (134): الأحكام الخاصة بالمسائل التجارية يرجع فيها إلى القانون التجاري . 
مادة (135): إذا لم يوجد نص في القوانين الخاصة يمكن تطبيقه على المسألة المتنازع عليها فيرجع أولاً إلى أحكام هذا القانون إن وجد فيه وإلا كان تطبيق ما تضمنته المادة الأولى من هذا القانون . 
مادة (136): يرجع في إثبات الحق ونفيه إلى قانون الإثبات الشرعي. 
مادة (137): يرجع في المسائل الإجرائية إلى قانون المرافعات . 


الكتاب الثاني 
الحـــــق والالتـــزام بــــه 
مصادره ، آثاره ، انتقاله ، انقضاؤه 
القسم الأول 
مصادر الحق والالتزام به 
الباب الأول 
العقد بوجـــــــه عام  
وتنشأ عنه المسؤولية العقدية (نظرية العقد) 
الفصل الأول 
ماهية العقد وأنواعه وأقسامه 
مادة (138) : العقد إيجاب من أحد المتعاقدين يتعلق به قبول من الأخر أو ما يدل عليهما على وجه يترتب أثره في المعقود عليه (المحل) ويترتب على العقد التزام كل من المتعاقدين بما وجب به للآخر ولا يشترط التقيد بصيغة معينة بل المعتبر ما يدل على التراضي . 
مادة (139) : تنقسم العقود من حيث ترتيب آثارها عليها وعدم ترتيبها إلى أقسام هي : 
1- عقد صحيح . 
2- عقد غير صحيح . 
3- عقد نافذ . 
4- عقد موقوف . 
5- عقد لازم . 
6- عقد غير لازم . 
مادة (140) : العقد الصحيح هو العقد الذي استوفى أركانه وشروط صحته طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون . 
مادة (141) : العقد غير الصحيح هو العقد الذي أختل فيه ركن أو شرط من شروط صحته مما نص عليه في هذا القانون . 
مادة (142) : العقد النافذ هو ما كان صفته منجزة غير مضافة إلى اجل أو معلقة على شرط ولا يتوقف نفاذه على إذن الغير أو أجازته فتترتب عليه آثاره بمجرد عقده . 
مادة (143) : العقد الموقوف هو الذي أضيف إلى اجل أو علق على شرط أو إذن يوقف أثره في الحال فلا يترتب إلا عند حلول الأجل أو تحقق الشرط أو حصول الإذن ممن يملكه كعقد الفضولي يتوقف على إجازة الأصيل له وعقد الصبي المميز يتوقف على إذن الولي أو الوصي في غير ما أذن له . 
مادة (144) : العقد اللازم هو الذي لا يحق لأحد الطرفين بعد تمامه فسخه أو الرجوع فيه بإرادته المنفردة وإن كان يجوز فسخه بالتراضي أو بحكم القاضي وتثبت فيه الخيارات . 
مادة (145) : العقد غير اللازم هو الذي يجوز لكل من طرفيه أو أحدهما الرجوع فيه بإرادته المنفردة كالوكالة . 
الفصل الثاني 
أركان العقد وشروط صحته 
مادة (146) : أركان العقد ثلاثة هي : 
1- التراضـــي . 
2- طرفا العقــد . 
3- المعقود عليه (محل العقد) . 
الفرع الأول 
التراضـــــــي 
مادة (147) : التراضي هو تعبير كل من طرفي العقد عن إرادته وان تكون الإرادتان متطابقتين مع مراعــاة ما يقرره القانون فوق ذلك من أوضاع معينة لانعقاد العقد . 
مادة (148) : التعبير عن الإرادة يكون باللفظ أو بالكتابة أو بالإشارة المفهمة والمتداولة عرفاً ، كما يكون باتخاذ موقف لا تدع ظروف الحال شكاً في دلالته على حقيقة المقصود، ويجوز أن يكون التعبير عن الإرادة ضمنياً إذا لم ينص القانون أو يتفق الطرفان مسبقاً على أن يكون صريحاً . 
مادة (149) : ما يصدر عن أحد العاقدين للتعبير عن إرادته أولا إيجاب منه وما يصدر من العاقد الآخر للتعبير عن إرادته قبول منه وتلاقي الإرادتين هو الرضاء بين طرفي العقد فيما يتعاقدان عليه والصيغة بشروطها قرينة على حصول الرضاء. 
مادة (150) : ينتج التعبير عن الإرادة أثره في الوقت الذي يتصل فيه بعلم من وجه إليه ويعتبر وصول التعبير قرينة على العلم به ما لم يقم الدليل على العكس. 
مادة (151) : كما يصح التعبير باللفظ أو الكتابة مطلقاً أو بالإشارة ، يصح التعبير بالأفعال كالتعامل فيما جرى به العرف وينص عليه القانون الشرعي . 
مادة (152) : يشترط لصحة التراضي ما يأتي : 
أولاً : توافق الإيجاب والقبول ولو ضمناً . 
ثانياً : أن تكون الصيغة منجزة فيما لا يجيز القانون الشرعي إضافته إلى أجل أو تعليقه على شرط كالزواج. 
مادة (153) : في العقود التي تتم بين غائبين إذا مات من صدر منه التعبير عن الإرادة إيجاباً أو قبولاً أو فقد أهليته قبل أن ينتج التعبير أثره فإن ذلك لا يمنع من ترتب هذا الأثر عند اتصال التعبير بعلم من وجه إليه وصدر منه ما يدل على القبول قبل أن يصله من الوارث أو نحوه ما يفيد الرجوع وذلك كمن يطلب بضاعة برسالة ثم يموت قبل أن تصل الرسالة إلى البائع أو يصل البائع الطلب ثم يموت قبل وصول قبوله إلى المشتري فإن ذلك لا يمنع من انعقاد البيع . 
مادة (154) : يتم العقد بواسطة كل وسائل الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية طالما توفرت فيها الصفة الوثائقية المقبولة قانوناً . 
مادة (155) : إذا اتفق الطرفان على جميع المسائل الجوهرية بالعقد واحتفظا بمسائل تفصيلية سيتفقان عليها ولم يذكرا صراحة أن العقد لا يتم إلا بعد الاتفاق عليها اعتبر العقد قد تم ، وإذا قام خلاف على المسائل التي لم يتم الاتفاق عليها فإن المحكمة تقضي فيها طبقاً لطبيعة المعاملة ولأحكام القانون والعرف والعدالة . 
مادة (156) : إذا أقترن القبول بما يزيد على الإيجاب أو يقيد منه ، أو يعدل فيه اعتبر رفضاً يقتضي إيجاباً جديداً . 
مادة (157) : يعتبر التعاقد فيما بين الغائبين قد تم في الزمان والمكان اللذين يعلم فيهما الموجب بالقبول ما لم يوجد اتفاق سابق أو نص في القانون يقضي بغير ذلك . 
مادة (158) : يعتبر أن الموجب قد علم بالقبول في المكان والزمان اللذين وصل إليه فيهما القبول ما لم يثبت غير ذلك . 
مادة (159) : إذا كانت عادة المعاملة أو العرف التجاري أو ما يدل على أن الموجب لم يكن ينتظر تصريحاً بالقبول ، فإن العقد يعتبر قد تم إذا لم يرفض الإيجاب في المدة المعقولة لعودة الرد إلى الموجب ، ويعتبر السكوت عن الرد قبولاً إذا كان هناك تعامل سابق بين المتعاقدين واتصل الإيجاب بهذا التعامل ، أو كان الإيجاب لمنفعة من وجه إليه محضاً.  
مادة (160) : إذا كان البيع بالمـزاد فلا يعتبر العرض إيجاباً وإنما هو طلب للمتقدم بعرض آخر ويسقط العطاء بعطاءٍ زيد عليه ، ولا يتم العقد إلا برسو المزاد . 
مادة (161) : إذا كان الموجب قد وضع شروطاً مقررة لا تقبل المناقشة فيها ، فإن القبول يقتصر على التسليم بهذه الشروط وهو ما يعبر عنه بالإذعان . 
الفرع الثاني 
طرفـــا العقد 
مادة (162) : طرفا العقد هما المتعاقدان ، ويشترط في كلٍ منهما شروط أربعة هي : 
1- أن يكون أهلاً لمباشرة الحقوق المترتبة على العقد له أو عليه . 
2- أن يكون ذا ولاية أو صفة إذا باشر العقد عن غيره . 
3- أن يكون مختاراً غير مكره . 
4- أن يكون غير هازل إلا ما استثني شرعاً . 
مادة (163) : يرجع في بيان الأهلية اللازمة لمباشرة العقد إلى أحكام الأهلية والحجر المبينة في الكتاب الأول من هذا القانون . 
مادة (164) : تكون للإنسان ولاية التعاقد عن غيره بناءً على اتفاق مع صاحب الشأن أو بناءً على نص في القانون الشرعي . 
مادة (165) : إذا تم العقد بطريق النيابة عن الغير كان شخص الوكيل لا شخص الأصيل هو محل الاعتبار عند النظر في شروط العاقد أو في أثر العلم بالظروف الخاصة أو افتراض العلم بها ، فإذا تصرف الوكيل في حدود تعليمات صدرت له من موكله فليس للموكل أن ينازع في ظروف كان يعلمها هو دون الوكيل . 
مادة (166) : إذا أبرم الوكيل في حدود الوكالة عقداً باسم الأصيل مضيفاً إليه فإن ما ينشأ عن هذا العقد من حقوق له أو عليه يتعلق بالأصيل . 
مادة (167) : إذا لم يعلن العاقد وقت إبرام العقد أنه يتعاقد بصفته نائباً عن غيره فإن أثر العقد لا يتعلق بالأصيل إلا إذا كان من تعاقد معه يعلم بأنه نائب عن غيره أو كان يستوي عنده أن يتعامل مع الأصيل أو النائب . 
مادة (168) : إذا كان النائب عن غيره ومن تعاقد معه يجهلان معاً وقت إبرام العقد انقضاء النيابة فإن أثر العقد يتعلق بالأصيل أو خلفائه إذا أجازوه . 
مادة (169) : لا يجوز للشخص أن يتعاقد مع نفسه لنفسه باسم من ينوب عنه إلا فيما يجيزه القانون ، أما إذا كان التعاقد مع نفسه باسم من ينوب عنه لشخص آخر مضيفاً إليه فيجوز بإذن خاص من الأصيلين. 
مادة (170) : تصرفات الفضولي عن غيره تتوقف على إجازة صاحب الشأن ما لم ينص القانون صراحة على بطلان تلك التصرفات . 
مادة (171) : يكون العاقد مختاراً إذا كان مدركاً لما يقوم به غير واقع تحت إكراه مع مراعاة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية . 
مادة (172) : لا اعتداد بتصرف النائم الذي لا يشعر بما يصدر منه . 
مادة (173) : إذا وقع المتعاقدان أو أحدهما في مخالفة جوهرية تفوت الغرض جاز لمن وقع في الغلط أن يفسخ العقد . 
مادة (174) : يكون الغلط جوهرياً إذا فوت الغرض من التعاقد وعلى الأخص فيما يأتي : 
1- إذا وقع في صفة للشيء تكون جوهرية في اعتبار المتعاقدين أو يجب اعتبارها كذلك لما لابس العقد من ظروف ولما ينبغي في التعامل من حسن النية . 
2- إذا وقع في ذات المتعاقد معه ، أو في صفة من صفاته وكانت تلك الذات أو الصفة هي السبب الرئيسي في التعاقد . 
مادة (175) : الإكراه هو حمل القادر غيره على ما لا يرضاه قولاً أو فعلاً بحيث لو خلي ونفسه لما باشره ويكون بالتهديد بإتلاف نفس أو عضو أو بعض عضو أو بإيذاء جسيم أو بالتهديد بما يمس العرض أو الشرف أو بإتلاف المال .  
مادة (176) : لا يعتبر الإكراه إلا إذا كانت ظروف الحال تصور للطرف الذي يدعي الإكراه أن الخطر الجسيم الذي يهدده محدقاً به أو بغيره ممن يهمه أمرهم كالزوجة وأصله وفرعه حال قيامه بما أكره عليه، ويراعى في تقدير الإكراه جنس من وقع عليه وسنه وحالته الاجتماعية والصحية وكل ظرف أخر من شأنه أن يؤثر في جسامة الإكراه ، وقد يقع الإكراه من المتعاقد معه أو من غيره . 
مادة (177) : لا يصح العقد الصادر من شخص مكره عليه ، ويجب على من وقع منه الإكراه إرجاع ما كان الإكراه عليه . 
مادة (178) : إذا صدر الإكراه من غير المتعاقدين بدون علم المتعاقد الآخر كان للمتعاقد الآخر إذا رجع عليه المكره لإرجاع ما أكره عليه أن يطالبه بتعويض ما غرمه وما أصابه من ضرر والمكره يرجع على من أكرهه . 
مادة (179) : إذا عمد أحد المتعاقدين إلى تغرير (تدليس) كان من الجسامة بحيث لولاه لما أبرم الطرف الثاني العقد لا يصح العقد ، ويكون للطرف الثاني طلب الحكم بإبطال العقد كما يكون له إبقائه ، وإذا مضت ثلاث سنوات بعد انكشاف التغرير دون طلب الإبطال وبدون مانع من الرد الفوري فلا تسمع الدعوى بشأنه ، وتعتبر كل حيلة يلجأ إليها أحد المتعاقدين تغريراً .  
مادة (180) : إذا صدر التغرير (التدليس) من غير المتعاقدين فليس للمتعاقد الواقع في الخداع أن يطلب إبطال العقد إلا إذا أثبت أن المتعاقد الآخر كان يعلم أو كان الظاهر علمه بهذا التغرير . 
مادة (181) : الغبن هو أن يكون أحد العوضين غير متعادل مع العوض الآخر ، ولا تأثير للغبن على صحة العقد من البالغ العاقل إلا إذا كان فاحشاً وفيه غرر ، ويعتبر الغبن فاحشاً إذا بلغ عشر قيمة المعقود عليه وقت التصرف ، وعلى الحاكم أن يستجيب لطلب إبطال العقد أو إزالة الغبن بحسب طلب المغبون أو من يمثله إذا قبل المغبون ، ويجوز في عقود المعاوضه أن يتوقى الطرف الآخر دعوى الإبطال بأن يعرض إزالة الغبن ، ولا تسمع دعوى المغبون إن لم يكن فاحشاً ولا غرر فيه إذا رفعت بعد ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ العقد مع عدم المانع ، ويتأثر العقد بالغبن دائماً إذا وقع على مال وقف أو صغير أو من في حكمه أو على المتصرف عن غيره بالوكالة أو الفضالة . 
مادة (182) : حكم الهزل ما هو منصوص عليه في الفقرات التالية : 
‌أ- إذا انصب قول الهازل على مالا يمكن نقضه صح ذلك في الطلاق والنكاح والرجعة . 
‌ب- الهزل في الأخبارات عامة يبطلها . 
‌ج- إذا كان المتعاقدان هازلين في عقد يقبل النقض كان العقد صورياً وإذا تصرف من صار إليه إلى من لا يعلم بالهزل فللمتصرف إليه أن يتمسك بالعقد إلى أن يقوم الدليل على هزليته فيكون له الرجوع على الهازلين بالتعويض لما لحقه من ضرر وغرامة ما لم يثبت أن المتصرف الأول كان حسن النية فيكون الرجوع على المتصرف الثاني وحده . 
مادة (183) : كل عقد قصد به الحيلة لإخفــاء عقد حقيقي فالعبرة بالعقد الحقيقي صحة وبطلاناً. 
الفرع الثالث 
محل العقد (المعقود عليه) 
مادة (184) : يلزم لكل عقد محل معقود عليه يضاف إليه يكون قابلاً لأحكامه ويكون محل العقد (المعقود عليه) مالاً أو منفعة أو ديناً أو عملاً أو امتناعاً عن عمل. 
مادة (185) : يشترط في محل العقد (المعقود عليه) ما يأتي : 
1- أن يكون قابلاً لأحكام العقد شرعاً . 
2- أن يكون محقق الوجود عند إنشاء العقد إلا المسلم فيه أو ما في الذمة. 
3- أن يكون معلوماً . 
4- أن يكون مقدوراً على تسليمه أو القيام به . 
مادة (186) : لا يصح التعاقد على عين محرمة شرعاً ، ولا فعل محرم شرعاً أو مخالف للنظام العام أو الآداب العامة اللذين لا يخالفان أصول الشريعة الإسلامية . 
مادة (187) : لا يصح التعاقد على الأموال التي ما زالت على الإباحة الأصلية كالأرض الموات والصيد الطليق . 
مادة (188) : لا يصح التعاقد على نيابــة الغير ، فيما لا تصح به النيابة كالشهادة أصالة واليمين واللعان . 
مادة (189) : لا يصح أن يكون الشيء المعدوم محلاً للعقد إلا ما استثني بالنص عليه في هذا القانون ، والشيء المعدوم هو الذي لا يتحقق وجـوده من الأعيان ووجود سببه من المنافع حـــال العقد . 
مادة (190) : يلزم أن يكون محل العقد معيناً تعييناً تاماً نافياً للجهالة المؤثرة سواءً كان تعيينه بالإشارة إليه أو إلى مكانه أو باسمه أو بصفته مع بيان مقداره إن كان من المقدرات أو بذكر حدوده أو بنحو ذلك، ولا يكتفى بذكر الجنس أو النوع عن الوصف المميز ويستثنى من ذلك ما ينص عليه القانون كالكفالة ونحوها . 
مادة (191) : يكفي أن يكون محل العقد معيناً بنوعه فقط إذا تضمن العقد ما يستطاع به تعيين مقداره ، وإذا أختلف الطرفان على درجة الشيء من حيث جودته ولم يمكن استخلاص ذلك من العرف أو من أي ظرف آخر لابس التعاقد وقع العقد على شيء متوسط الجودة من ذلك الصنف . 
مادة (192) : إذا كان الملتزم به نقوداً التزم المدين بقدر عددها المذكور في العقد دون ان يكون لارتفاع قيمة هذه النقود أو انخفاضها وقت الوفاء أي أثر . 
مادة (193) : إذا كان محل العقد مستحيلاً استحالة مطلقة كان العقد غير صحيح ، أما إذا كان مستحيلاً على الملتزم دون أن تكون الاستحالة في ذاتها مطلقة صح العقد ويكون للطرف الآخر الخيار . 
مادة (194) : يلزم أن يكون في العقد نفع جائز شرعاً لعاقديه . 
مادة (195) : إذا تبين من العقد أن محله أو قصد العاقدين منه حــرام شرعاً أو مخالفٌ للنظام العام أو الآداب العامة الشرعيين كان العقد غير صحيح وينفسخ العقد إذا تبين أن قصد أحــد العاقدين كذلك ، وعلى من يدعـي خلاف ما ذكر في العقد إثبات ما يدعيه . 
الفصل الثالث 
أحكام العقــــــــد 
مادة (196) : إذا تم العقد مستوفياً لأركانه وشروط صحته كان صحيحاً ومنتجاً لأثاره ، وإذا أنعدم ركــن في العقد أو فقد شرطــاً من شروط صحته كان غير صحيح ولا تترتب عليه آثـــاره . 
مادة (197) : يعتبر السبب المذكور في العقد هو السبب الحقيقي حتى يقوم الدليل على ما يخالف ذلك ، فإذا قام الدليل على صورية السبب فعلى من يدعي أن للالتزام سبباً أخر مشروعاً أن يثبت ما يدعيه . 
مادة (198) : إذا جعل القانون لأحد المتعاقدين الحق في إبطال العقد أو نقضه دون العاقد الآخر فليس للعاقد الآخر أن يتمسك بالبطلان وليس للمحكمة أن تحكم به إلا إذا تمسك به صاحب الحق فيه . 
مادة (199) : يزول حق إبطال العقد بالإجازة الصريحة أو الضمنية ممن يملك الحق في إبطال العقد وتستند الإجازة إلى التاريخ الذي تم فيه العقد دون إخلال بحقوق الغير الذين تلقوها قبل الإجازة . 
مادة (200) : لا تسمع الدعوى بطلب إبطال العقد أو نقضه بعد مضي ثلاث سنوات مع عدم وجود مانع أو جهل بسبب البطلان ، وتبدأ المدة بالنسبة للصغير من يوم بلوغه رشيداً وبالنسبة لناقص الأهلية غير الصغير من يوم زوال سبب ذلك ، وفي حالتي الغلط والتدليس (التغرير) من اليوم الذي ينكشف فيه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (201) : إذا كان بطلان العقد راجعاً إلى أنه محرم شرعاً كان على العاقدين أو غيرهما التمسك بالبطلان ، وتحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ، ولا تلحق العقد الإجازة، ولا يزول البطلان بها إذا حصلت.

مادة (202) : إذا لم يتمسك أحد ببطلان العقد الباطل أصلاً ولم تحكم المحكمة ببطلانه وبقي المتعاقدان عليه لمدة خمسة وعشرين سنة مع عدم المانع وكان محله مالاً أو منفعة فلا تسمع الدعوى ببطلانه ما لم يكن العقد محرماً شرعاً كما نصت المادة التي قبلها.

مادة (203) : إذا كان العقد غير صحيح وترافع المتعاقدان فيعادان إلى الحالة التي كانا عليها قبل العقد فإذا كان هذا مستحيلاً جاز الحكم بتعويض عادل ، ومع ذلك لا يلزم ناقص الأهلية إذا أبطل العقد لنقص أهليته برد غير ما بقي لديه وما استعاض به شيئاً باقياً له .

مادة (204) : إذا كان العقد غير صحيح في بعض متميز منه فهذا البعض وحده هو الذي يبطل إلا إذا تبين أن العقد ما كان ليتم بغير البعض الذي ثبت عـــدم صحته فيبطل العقد كله .

مادة (205) : إذا استعمل المتعاقدان ألفاظاً خاصة بعقد لإبرام عقد آخر توافرت أركانه وشروط صحته فالعبرة بما قصدا إليه كقصد الإيجار بلفظ البيع .

الفصل الرابع

آثــــــــــار العقد

مادة (206) : ينصرف أثر العقد إلى العاقدين وإلى الورثة "الخلف العام" دون إخلال بأحكام الميراث المنصوص عليها في قانون المواريث وذلك ما لم يتبين من العقد أو من طبيعة التعامل أو من نص في القانون أن هذا الأثر لا ينصرف إلى الورثة .

مادة (207) : إذا ترتب على العقد حقوق أو التزامات شخصية تتصل بشيء وأنتقل الشيء بعد ذلك إلى خلف خاص فإن هذه الحقوق والالتزامات تنتقل إلى هذا الخلف في الوقت الذي ينتقل فيه الشيء إذا كانت من مستلزماته وكان الخلف الخاص يعلم بها وقت انتقال الشيء إليه ، وإذا لم يعلم كان له الخيار .

مادة (208) : عقد المعاوضة من الجانبين الوارد على الأعيان المالية إذا وقع مستوفياً شروط صحته يقتضي ثبوت ملك كل واحد منهما بدل ملكه والتزام كل منهما بتسليم ملكه المعقود عليه للآخر.

مادة (209) : عقد المعاوضة من الجانبين إذا وقع على منافع الأعيان المالية مستوفياً شرائط صحته ونفاذه يستوجب التزام المتصرف بالمنفعة تسليم العين للمنتفع ، والتزام المنتفع بتسليم بدل المنفعة .

مادة (210) : التبرع بلا عوض يلحق بالعقد ولا يتم إلا بقبض المتبرع له العين المتبرع بها قبضاً تاماً ، وعقد التبرع بشرط العوض لا يتم إلاّ بقبض العوض .

مادة (211) : العقد ملزم للمتعاقدين فلا يجوز نقضه ولا تعديله إلا باتفاق الطرفين ، أو للأسباب التي يقررها القانون الشرعي ، ومع ذلك إذا طرأت حوادث استثنائية عامة كالحروب والكوارث لم تكن متوقعة ، وترتب على حدوثها أن تنفيذ الالتزام التعاقدي ، وأن لم يصبح مستحيلاً صار مرهقاً للمدين بحيث يهدده بخسارة فادحة لا يستطيع معها المضي في العقد ، ولا يعني ذلك ارتفاع الأسعار وانخفاضها جاز للقاضي تبعاً للظروف من فقر أو غنى وغير ذلك ، وبعد الموازنة بين مصلحة الطرفين أن يرد الالتزام المرهق إلى الحد المعقول .

مادة (212) : يجب تنفيذ العقد طبقاً لما أشتمل عليه وبطريقة تتفق مع ما توجبه الأمانة والثقة بين المتعاقدين إذا كان في العقد إجمال ولا يقتصر العقد على إلزام - المتعاقد بما ورد صريحاً فيه فحسب بل يتناول أيضاً ما هو من مستلزماته وفقاً للشرع والعرف والعدالة بحسب طبيعة الالتزام ، وإذا كانت عبارات العقد واضحة فلا يجوز العدول عنها عن طريق تفسيرها بحجة التعرف على إرادة المتعاقديـن.

مادة (213) : إذا حصل شك في عبارات العقد يفسر الشك في مصلحة المدين لأنه الطرف الملتزم ، إلا في عقود الإذعان وهي التي وضع شروطها القوى على الضعيف فلا يجوز أن يكون التفسير فيها ضاراً بمصلحة الطرف المذعن (الضعيف) . 

مادة (214) : إذا كان العقد قد تم بطريقة التسليم "الإذعان" لشروط تعسفية مرهقة جاز للقاضي أن يعدل هذه الشروط أو أن يعفي الطرف الذي سلم بها منها وذلك وفقاً لما تقضي به الشريعة والعدالة ، وإذا وجد نص يدل على اعتبار الشروط التعسفية المرهقة كان باطلاً .

مادة (215) : لا يوجب العقد التزاماً على الغير الذي لم يشترك فيه ولم يرض به ، ولكن يجوز أن يكسبه حقاً جاءه تبرعاً إذا قبله .

مادة (216) : إذا تعهد أحد المتعاقدين بأن يجعل الغير يلتزم بأمر فلا يلزم الغير بمقتضى هذا التعهد إلا إذا قبل الالتزام ، وإذا رفض الغير الالتزام وجب على المتعهد عنه أن يعوض المتعاقد الآخر بقدر ما غرم ، ويجوز للمتعهد عن الغير أن يتخلص من التعويض بأن يقوم بنفسه بما تعهد أن يقوم به الغير ، وإذا قبل الغير الالتزام فلا ينتج قبوله أثراً إلا من وقت صدوره ما لم يتبين أنه قصد إرجاع أثر هذا القبول إلى وقت صدور التعهد .

مادة (217) : إذا أشترط أحد المتعاقدين شيئاً لمصلحة الغير فأنة يترتب على هذا الاشتراط الآثار الآتية ما لم يتفق المتعاقدان على غيرها أو تكون مخالفة لمقتضى العقد .

أولاً : يكتسب المنتفع حقـاً مباشراً قبل المشترط عليه يستطيع بمقتضاه أن يطالبه بتنفيذ الاشتراط .

ثانياً : يكون للمشترط نفسه مطالبة المشترط عليه بتنفيذ ما أشترطه لمصلحة الغير.

ثالثاً : يكون للمشترط عليه التمسك نحو المنتفع بالاشتراط بكل مدافعة تنشأ عن العقد .

رابعاً : يكون للمشترط نقض إشتراطه قبل أن يطلب الغير المنتفع الاستفادة مما شرط لمصلحته ما لم يتعارض ذلك مع مقتضى الاشتراط ويسقط هذا الحق بوفاة المشترط. 

خامساً : يجوز للمشترط إحلال شخص آخر محل المنتفع بالاشتراط ، ويجوز له الانتفاع بنفسه ما لم يتعارض ذلك مع مقتضى العقد . 

مادة (218) : يجوز في الاشتراط لمصلحة الغير أن يكون المنتفع إنساناً أو جهة موجودين أو محتملي الوجود ، كما يجوز أن لا يعين المنتفع وقت العقد متى كان تعيينه مستطاعاً وقت أن ينتج الاشتراط أثره .

الفصل الخامس

(انحلال العقد - الفسخ - )

مادة (219) : يجوز فسخ العقد بخيار من الخيارات أو بسبب من الأسباب الموجبة للفسخ طبقاً للقانون ويترتب على الفسخ إعادة العاقدين إلى الحالة التي كانا عليها قبل العقد، فإذا استحال ذلك جاز الحكم بتعويض من غرم .

مادة (220) : الخيارات الموجبة للفسخ تبين في الفرع الأول من الفصل السادس الخاص بالخيارات وفي الأحكام الخاصة بكل عقد قابل بها .

مادة (221) : عقود المعاوضه الملزمة للعاقدين إذا لم يف أحدهما بالتزامه جاز للآخر بعد أعذاره أن يطالب بتنفيذ العقد أو بفسخه مع تعويضه بما غرم في الحالتين ويجوز للقاضي أن يمنح الملتزم أجلاً للتنفيذ إذا اقتضت الظروف ذلك ، كما يجوز له أن يرفض الفسخ إذا كان ما لم يف بــه الملتزم قليل الأهمية بالنسبة للالتزام في جملته .

مادة (222) : يجوز الاتفاق على أن يعتبر العقد مفسوخاً من تلقاء نفسه بمجرد عدم الوفاء بالالتزامات الناشئة عنه ودون حاجة إلى حكم قضائي ولكن هذا الاتفـاق لا يعفي من إْختار الفسخ من الإعذار للطرف الأخر إلا إذا اتفق المتعاقدان صراحة على الإعفاء منه ويجب على القاضي إذا ترافعا إليه أن يحكم بالفسخ إذا تحققت شروطه. 

مادة (223) : عقود المعاوضة الملزمة للجانبين إذا استحال تنفيذ التزام أحد المتعاقدين انقضت معه التزامات المتعاقد الآخر المقابلة له وينفسخ العقد من تلقاء نفسه.

مادة (224) : إذا تُلف المعقود عليه في المعاوضات المالية وهو في يد صاحبه ولو كان ذلك بسبب لا يد له فيه انفسخ العقد تبعاً لذلك ووجب أن يرد العوض الذي قبضه للعاقد الآخر .

مادة (225) : عقود المعاوضة إذا كانت الالتزامات المتقابلة مستحقة الوفاء جاز لكل من المتعاقدين أن يمتنع عن تنفيذ التزامه حتى يوافيه المتعاقد الآخر بما التزم به ويكون له حبس العين في يده تبعاً لذلك.

مادة (226) : إذا كان عقد المعاوضة وارداً على منفعة عين وفاتت المنفعة المقصودة بتلف العين سقط الأجر عن المنتفع وكان له استرداد ما عجله زائداً على أجر المدة السابقة على التلف .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل السادس

الأوصاف المعدلة لأثر العقد

الفرع الأول

الخيـــارات

مادة (227) : الخيار هو أن يكون للمتعاقدين أو أحدهما إمضاء العقد أو فسخه والخيارات أنواع أهمها ما ينص على أحكامه العامة في المواد التالية ويرجع في أحكامه الخاصة وفي أحكام باقي الخيارات إلى العقود المسماة كل بحسب ما يقبل من خيارات .

(الأول : خيار المجلس)

مادة (228) : يثبت خيار المجلس في كل عقد معاوضة محضة واقعة على عين لازمة من العاقدين ليس فيها تملك قهري كالشفعة ، ولا جارية مجرى الرخص كالحوالة وذلك ما لم يتفق العاقدان على أن لا خيار لهما .

مادة (229) : ينقطع خيار المجلس بتفرق المتعاقدين اختياراً ببدنيهما عن مجلس العقد عرفاً وبالاختيار ، فإذا اختار أحدهما سقط حقه في الخيار وبقي حق الآخر فيه ، وإذا مات من له الخيار في مجلس العقد انتقل إلى ورثته في مجلس العلم .

مادة (230) : إذا اختلف المتعاقــدان على وقـوع الفسخ قبل التفرق ولا بينة فالقول لمنكر الفسخ .

(الثاني : خيار الشرط (التروي)

مادة (231) : يجوز أن يشترط في العقد الذي يحتمل الفسخ الخيار بفسخه لكل من المتعاقدين أو أحدهما أو لأجنبي ، ولا يصح خيار شرط التروي بالفسخ في النكاح والإقرار ويبطل به الصرف والسلم .

مادة (232) : يلزم أن يكون لخيار شرط التروي مدة معينة فإن إختلفا ولا بينة أعتبر الأقل وإن سكتا عن ذكر مـدة الخيار كانت مدتـه عشرة أيام ينقطع الخيار بعدها لمن شرط له.

مادة (233) : يكون الفسخ أو إجازة العقد بالقول أو بالفعل الدال عليه ممن له الخيار ويفسخ العقد بإختيار الفسخ في مدة الخيار ويشترط علم العاقد الآخر أثناء المدة بالفسخ إن كان حاضراً أو إشعار الحاكم أن كان العاقد غائباً فإن تعذر فإشهاد عدلين وينفذ العقد بإجازته في مدة الخيار أو بإنقضاء المدة . 

مادة (234) : إذا كان الخيار مشروطاً لكل من المتعاقدين فإجازة أحدهما يسقط خياره ويبقى خيار الآخر ما بقيت المدة .

مادة (235) : ينتقل حق الخيار بموت من كان له إلى ورثته مطلقاً وينتقل حق الخيار بموت من كان له إلى دائنيه إذا كان مفلساً أو معسراً .

مادة (236) : إذا شرط المتعاقدان خيار الفسخ لغيرهما فلا يجوز عزله ولا يجوز له الإعتزال في مدة الشرط إذا قبل إلا برضائهما ولا يلزمـه خيار الأصلح لشارطه ولا ينتقل حق الخيار لشارطه إلا بموت الأجنبي قبل إنتهاء مدة الخيار ، ولا يجوز للوكيل شرط الخيار لأجنبي إلا بإذن موكله .

مادة (237) : إذا اختلف المتعاقدان في ثبوت خيار شرط التروي أو في مضي مدته أو في الأجل أو في إجازة العقد أو فسخه فالقول لمن ينفي ذلك .

الثالث : خيار الرؤيــــة

مادة (238) : خيار الرؤية هو الحق في إمضاء العقد أو فسخه بعد رؤية المعقود عليه في عقود المعاوضة المالية وهي الشراء والإجارة وقسمة الأعيان والصلح بمال ولا يثبت في العقود التي لا تحتمل الفسخ . 

مادة (239) : من تعاقد على مالم يره فهو مخير عند رؤيته المميزة إن شاء قبل وأمضى العقد وإن شاء فسخه وله الفسخ قبل الرؤية وعقبها مالم يسقط حقه أو مالم يرض بعد الرؤية قولاً أو فعلاً ، ويثبت الخيار للأعمى بما يقوم مقام الرؤية .

مادة (240) : يسقط حق من له خيار الرؤية أصيلاً أو وكيلاً في الأحوال الآتية :-

1- تصرف من له الخيار في العين تصرفاً يوجب حقاً للغير .

2- رؤية المتعاقد عليه قبل العقد بمدة لا تتغير فيها عادة رؤية مميزة تفي بالغرض أو رؤيته بعد العقد إذا لم يفسخ بعدها مباشرة.

3- رؤية بعض المتعاقد عليه بما يدل على ذاته بحيث يحصل برؤيته لبعضه معرفته لباقيه.

مادة (241) : إذا اختلف في وقوع الرؤية فالقول لمنكرها .

الرابع : خيـار العيب ( النقيصة )

مادة (242) : خيار العيب هو ما وجب لظهور شيء في المعقود عليه ينقص القيمة أو يفوت غرض العاقد .

مادة (243) : يثبت خيار العيب في عقود المعاوضات المالية التي هي الشراء والإجارة وقسمة الأعيان والصلح بمال من غير شرط في العقد ويسقط إذا تعاقدا على الإبراء من جميع العيوب ظاهرها وباطنها .

مادة (244) : حكم خيار العيب رد المتعاقد عليه وإسترداد مقابله أو إمساك المتعاقد عليه وإسترداد مقابل ما نقص من قيمته مع مراعاة ما هو منصوص عليه في المواد التالية.

مادة (245) : يشترط في العيب المسوغ للرد ما يأتي :-

1- أن يكون العيب قديماً بأن يكون وجوده في المعقود عليه سابقاً على العقد .

2- أن يكون العيب خافياً بأن يكون العاقد قد كتمه عن المتعاقد معه أو يكون مما لا يظهر عند الفحص - مالم يكن من العيوب التي لا يطلع عليها إلا بتغيير في ذات المبيع إلا بشرط أو عرف يخالف ذلك.

3- أن يكون العيب مما يفوت غرض العاقد من المعقود عليه أو ينقص قيمته .

مادة (246) : يعتبر العيب في حكم القديم إذا حدث بعد العقد وقبل القبض فيما يبقى على ضمان العاقد لحين تسليمه .

مادة (247) : إذا كان بالمعقود عليه عيب قديم وطرأ به عيب آخر بعد القبض ثبت الخيار بالرد مع أرش الطارئ أو الإمساك مع مقابل نقص القيمة بسبب القديم سواءً علمه البائع ونحوه أو جهله .. ولا يمنع هلاك المعقود عليه بعد القبض من ضمان العيب القديم وما نشأ عنه .

مادة (248) : إذا كان المتعاقد قد قبل العيب بعد العقد أو علم به وسكت عنه ولم يخبر به العاقد الآخر في مدة معقولة سقط حقه في الخيار به ويعتبر العاقد عالماً بالعيب إذا كان مما يظهر عند الفحص المعتاد وتسلم الشيء دون أن يخبر بالعيب على الفور ، أما إذا كان العيب مما يحتاج ظهوره إلى فحص غير معتاد فلا يسقط حق الخيار به إلا بمضي مدة يمكن فيها الفحص غايتها سنة من تاريخ القبض ، وإن كان العيب مما لا يظهره الفحص أصلاً فلا يسقط الخيار به مطلقاً .

مادة (249) : لا إعتداد بالعيب اليسير الذي جرى العرف على التسامح به .

مادة (250) : لا رد مع الزيادة المتصلة غير المتولدة كصقل السيف وغزل الشعر أما إذا كانت الزيادة متصلة متولدة كالسمن والكبر فله الرد ولا مع الزيادة المنفصلة المتولدة بعد القبض ويرجع بمقابل النقصان .

مادة (251) : يجب رد المعيب في الربويات إذا ترتب على إمساكه حصول ربا .

مادة (252) : إذا تصرف من له الخيار في الشيء ثم علم بعيب قديم فيه فإن كان قد خرج من ملكه فلا خيارله ويعود له الخيار إذا عاد إلى ملكه بغير تصرف منه أورد إليه بحكم.

مادة (253) : إذا كان العيب في أحد الشيئين أو في بعض الشيء ثبت الخيار بالنسبة لما فيه العيب ويجوز له رد الشيئين معاً ورد الشيء المعيب كله ، كما يجوز له الإمساك ويرجع بمقابل النقصان .

مادة (254) : إستحقاق بعض الشيء للغير عيب في الباقي تطبق عليه أحكام العيب المنصوص عليها فيما تقدم .

مادة (255) : فوائد المـردود بالعيب التي لا تعتبر كجزء منه من يوم القبض إلى يوم الـرد لا ترد ولا رجوع له بما أنفقه على الشيء في خلال هذه المدة ، والفوائد التي تعتبر كجزء من الشيء ترد ، وإذا كان الشيء مما لا فائدة له فيرجع عند الرد بما أنفقه عليه من وقت القبض إلى يوم الرد .

مادة (256) : إذا زال العيب وأمن عوده سقط الحق في الخيار فإن لم يؤمن عوده ثبت الخيار ويرجع في معرفة ذلك إلى أهل الخبرة .

مادة (257) : يتلف المردود بالعيب بمجرد الرد على من رد عليه حاضراً وأن لم يقبضه بالفعل وإن إختلفا في ثبوت العيب يتلف على من رد عليه بمجرد ثبوت العيب الموجـب للرد،وإن لم يحكم به إن كان العاقد المردود عليه حاضراً ومن يوم الحكم به مطلقاً.

الفرع الثاني

الشــرط والأجـــل

مادة (258) : يكون العقد منجزاً إذا كان بصيغة غير معلقة بشرط ولا مضافة إلى مستقبل فيقع حكمه في الحال ، ويكون العقد غير منجز إذا كان بصيغة معلقة بشرط فيتأخر نفوذه إلى ورود الشرط فإذا وجد الشرط نفذ العقد ووقع حكمه ، أما قبل تحقق الشرط فلا يكون العقد قابلاً للتنفيذ إختياراً أو قهراً ، ولا يجوز للدائن بمقتضاه أن يتخذ من الإجراءات ما يحافظ به على حقه . وكذلك الشأن إذا كان العقد بشرط مجهول المدة في العقود التي تقبل الجهالة .

الأول : الشـــــرط

مادة (259) : الشرط في العقد هو ما يتوقف وجود الحكم عليه ويكون إلتزاماً مستقبلاً في أمر غير محقق الوقوع يضاف الحكم إليه عند وجوده .

مادة (260) : يجوز تعليق زوال العقد على شرط إذا وجد إنفسخ العقد وترتب على الفسخ حكمه المبين في المادة (219) .

مادة (261) : تعليق العقد على أمر مستحيل لغوٌ لا إعتبار له ويلغو معه العقد .

مادة (262) : إذا علق العقد على شرط يتوقف وجوده على محض إرادة الملتزم ( الشارط) كان لغواً ولا إعتبار له (كا أؤجر لك بيتي متى شئت أنا) .

مادة (263) : يصح إقتران العقد بالشرط الذي يقتضيه أو يلائمه ويؤكد موجبه كما يصح إقتران العقد بالشرط المتعارف عليه الذي جرت به عادة البلد أو تقرر في المعاملات بين التجار وأرباب الصنائع بما لا يخالف الشرع .

مادة (264) : يبطل الشرط الذي لا يكون من مقتضيات العقد ولوازمه ولا مما يؤكد موجبه ولا جرى به العرف وكذا الشرط الذي لا نفع فيه لأحد العاقدين أو لغيرهما والعقد المقرون به صحيح .

مادة (265) : إذا تحقق الشرط رجع أثره إلى وقت التعاقد إلا إذا تبين من إرادة العاقدين أو من لازم العقد أن وجوده أو زواله إنما يكون في الوقت الذي يتحقق فيه الشرط ولا يكون للشرط أثره إذا أصبح تنفيذ العقد قبل تحقق الشرط غير ممكن لسبب أجنبي لا يد للملتزم له ( المشروط عليه ) فيه .

الثاني : الأجـــل

مادة (266) : الأجل هو أن يكون العقد مضافاً إلى زمن مستقبل محقق الوقوع ويعتبر الأمر محقق الوقوع متى كان وقوعه حتمياً ولو لم يعرف الوقت الذي يقع فيه والعقد المضاف إلى أجل ينعقد في الحال ولكن يتأخر وقوع حكمه إلى حلــول الوقت المضاف إليه.

مادة (267) : إذا كان الطرفان قد إتفقا على الوفاء بالإلتزام عند القدرة أو الميسرة أو تبين ذلك من ظروف الحال أو العرف ثم إختلفا عين القاضي ميعاداً مناسباً لحلول الأجل مراعياً في ذلك موارد الملتزم الحالية والمستقبلية ومقتضيات عناية الرجل الحريص على الوفاء بالتزاماته .

مادة (268) : يسقط حق الملتزم في الأجل في الأحوال الآتية :-

1- إذا ثبت إفلاسه أو إعساره .

2- إذا أخل أو أنقص أو أتلف بفعله الضمانات المتفق عليها أو المقررة بمقتضى القانون ولا يخل ذلك بحق الطرف الآخر في طلب إستكمال الضمانات ، وإذا كان إنقاص الضمانات أو تلفها راجعاً إلى سبب لا دخل لإرادة الملتزم فيه فإن الأجل يسقط إذا لم يقدم ضماناً كافياً .

3- إذا لم يقدم المدين ما وعد بتقديمه من ضمان.

مادة (269) : إذا كان العقد مقترناً بأجل يتوقف عليه نفاذ الإلتزام فلا يكون نافذا إلا في الوقت الذي ينقضي فيه الأجل ، ولكن يجوز لصاحب الحق أن يتخذ ما يراه من الإجراءات للمحافظة على حقه وله إذا خشي إفلاس المدين أو إعســاره أن يطالب بضمان خاص ، وإذا كان العقد مقترناً بأجل معلوم ينهي العقد فإنه يترتب على إنقضاء الأجل زوال العقد دون أن يكون لذلك أثر رجعي.

الفرع الثالث

تعدد محــل العقد

مادة (270) : يكون محل العقد متعدداً في الإلتزامات التخييرية.

مادة (271) : يكون العقد تخييرياً إذا أضيف محله إلى أشياء متعددة على جهة التخيير فتبرأ ذمة الملتزم إذا أختير واحد منها ، ويكون الخيار للملتزم بالشيء محل التخيير مالم يتفق المتعاقدان على غير ذلك .

مادة (272) : إذا كان الخيار للملتزم وامتنع عن الإختيار أو تعدد الملتزمون ولم يتفقوا فيما بينهم فإنه يكون لصاحب الحق أن يطلب من القاضي تعيين أجل يختار فيه الملتزم أو يتفق فيه الملتزمون وإلا عين القاضي بنفسه محل الإلتزام .

مادة (273) : إذا كان الخيار لصاحب الحق وامتنع أو تعدد أصحاب الحق ولم يتفقوا كان للملتزم أن يطلب من القاضي تحديد أجل للإختيار ، فإذا انقضى الأجل دون إختيار أو إتفاق أنتقل الخيار إلى المدين .

مادة (274) : إذا كان الخيار للملتزم وإستحال تنفيذ كل من الأشياء المتعددة ، فإذا كانت إستحالة تنفيذ أحدها راجعة إلى فعله التزم بدفع قيمة آخر شيء إستحال تنفيذه .

الفرع الرابع

تعــدد طرفــي العقد

الأول : التضامن والتكافل :

مادة (275) : التضامن والتكافل هما ضم ذمة إلى ذمة في إستيفاء الحق أو الوفاء به .

مادة (276) : التضامن والتكافل بين أصحاب الحق أو بين الملتزمين به يكون بناءً على إتفاق أو نص في القانون .

مادة (277) : إذا كان التضامن والتكافل بين أصحاب الحق جاز للملتزم أن يفـي بالإلتزام لأي منهم وإذا مات أحد أصحاب الحق المتضامنين أنقسم الحق على ورثته كل بقدر حصته إلا إذا كان الحق غير قابل للإنقسام دفع إلى أحدهم باسم الجميع مالم يوجد وصي فيقدم في الحالتين .

مادة (278) : يجوز لأصحاب الحق المتضامنين مجتمعين أو منفردين مطالبة المدين الملتزم بالوفاء إلا لمانع شرعي ، ولا يجوز لمن عليه الحق إذا طالبه أصحاب الحق المتضامنين بالوفاء أن يحتج بما يمنع الدفع لغير طالبه ، ولكن يجوز له أن يحتج بما يمنع الدفع لطالبه أو بما يمنع الدفع للدائنين جميعاً .

مادة (279) : إذا برئت ذمة من عليه الحق من أحد أصحاب الحق المتضامنين ، وكان ذلك لسبب غير الوفاء بالحق فلا تبرأ ذمته إلا بقدر حصة صاحب الحق المذكور وللباقين مطالبته بحصتهم .

مادة (280) : لا يجوز لأحد أصحاب الحق المتضامنين أن يأتي عملاً من شأنه الإضرار بالمتضامنين معه وإلا ضمن لهم ما ضاع عليهم .

مادة (281) : كل ما يستوفيه أحد أصحاب الحق المتضامنين فهو حق لهم جميعاً يتحاصون فيه ويقسم بينهم على الرؤوس إذا تساوت حصصهم أو جهلت وعلى مدعى الزيادة إثباتها .

مادة (282) : إذا كان التضامن بين من عليهم الحق فإن وفاء أحدهم بالحق مبرئ لذمة الباقين .

مادة (283) : يجوز لصاحب الحق مطالبة من عليهم الحق المتضامنين به مجتمعين أو منفردين إلا لمانع شرعي ، ولا يجوز لمن عليه الحق الذي يطالبه صاحب الحق بالوفاء به أن يحتج بما يمنع غيره من المدينين من الوفاء ولكن يجوز له الإحتجاج بما يمنعه هو من الوفاء أو بما يمنع المدينين جميعاً من الوفاء .

مادة (284) : إذا فسخ العقد بين صاحب الحق وبين أحد ممن عليهم الحق المتضامنين برئت ذمة باقيهم .

مادة (285) : إذا حصلت مساقطة (مقاصه ) بين صاحب الحق وبين أحد المدينين المتضامنين فلا يكون ذلك إلا بقدر حصة هذا المدين ويبقى الحق قائماً عند المدينين الآخرين بقدر حصصهم .

مادة (286) : إذا آل الحق إلى أحد المدينين المتضامنين فإن الحق لا ينقضي إلا بقدر حصته ويبقى الحق عند المدينين الآخرين بقدر حصصهم .

مادة (287) : إذا أبرأ صاحب الحق أحد المدينين المتضامنين فلا تبرأ ذمة باقي المدينين المتضامنين إلا إذا صرح بذلك ، فإذا لم يصرح يكون له مطالبة الباقين بقدر حصصهم .

مادة (288) : إذا أبرأ صاحب الحق أحد المتضامنين من التضامن فإن له الرجوع على الباقين بكل الدين إذا كان كل واحد منهم ضامناً بالدين مالم يتفق على غير ذلك.

مادة (289) : في جميع الأحوال التي يبرئ فيها صاحب الحق أحد المدينين المتضامنين من الإلتزام أو من التضامن وأفلس أحدهم أو أعسر يكون لسائرهم الرجوع على المبرأ بنصيبه في حصة المفلس أو المعسر منهم إلا أن يكون صاحب الحق قد أبرأه من كل مسئولية فإن صاحب الحق هو الذي يتحمل هذا النصيب .

مادة (290) : إذا مضت المدة التي تمنع من سماع الدعوى بالنسبة لأحد المدينين المتضامنين فلا يسقط عنهم إلا بقدر حصة ذلك المدين ، وإذا انقطعت المدة أو وقف سريانها بالنسبة لأحد المدينين المتضامنين فلا يجوز لصاحب الحق أن يتمسك بذلك على الباقين.

مادة (291) : لا يكون المدين المتضامن مسئولاً في تنفيذ الإلتزام إلا عن فعله كما لو أتلف المعقود عليه مثلاً ، وإذا طالبه صاحب الحق فلا يكون لذلك من أثر بالنسبة لباقي المدينين أما إذا حكم لأحد المدينين المتضامنين على صاحب الحق كأن يثبت أنه قد سبق الوفاء بكامل الحق فإن باقيهم يستفيدون من نتيجة هذا الحكم مع مراعـاة ما جاء في المادة (294) .

مادة (292) : يستفيد المدينون المتضامنون من الصلح الذي يعقده أحدهم مع صاحب الحق ولكنهم لا يضارون من الصلح إذا رتب في ذمتهم التزاماً أو زاد فيما هم ملتزمون به إلا إذا قبلوه .

مادة (293) : إقرار أحد المدينين المتضامنين لا يسرى في حق الباقين ونكوله عن اليمين أو توجيهه اليمين إلى صاحب الحق أو ردها إليه لا يضر بهم ، أما حلفه اليمين الموجهة إليه من صاحب الحق فإنهم يستفيدون منه .

مادة (294) : إذا صدر لصاحب الحق حكم على أحد المدينين المتضامنين فلا يحتج به على باقيهم وإذا صدر الحكم على صاحب الحق لصالح أحدهم فإنهم يستفيدون منه إلا إذا بنى على سبب خاص بالمدين الذي صدر لصالحه .

مادة (295) : إذا وفى أحد المدينين المتضامنين صاحب الحق فلا يجوز له الرجوع على أي من الباقين إلا بقدر حصته في الحق وينقسم الحق حصصاً متساوية بين المدينين المتضامنين مالم يوجد إتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك .

مادة (296) : إذا أفلس أو أعسر أحد المدينين المتضامنين تحمل باقيهم حصته كل بقدر نصيبه في الحق .

مادة (297) : إذا كان التضامن لصالح أحد المدينين المتضامنين وحده فهو الذي يتحمل بالحق كله نحو باقي المدينين المتضامنين معه .

(الثاني : عدم القابلية للإنقسام)

مادة (298) : يكون الحق غير قابل للإنقسام في الحالتين الآتيتين :-

1- إذا ورد على محل لا يقبـل بطبيعته الإنقسام.

2- إذا تبين من الغرض الذي يرمي إليه المتعاقدان أن المعقود عليه لا يجوز تنفيذه منقسماً أو إذا اتفق المتعاقدان على ذلك .

مادة (299) : إذا تعدد الملتزمون بحق غير قابل للإنقسام كان كل منهم ملزماً بوفاء الحق كاملاً وللملتزم الذي وفى بالحق الرجوع على الباقين كل بقدر حصته .

مادة (300) : إذا تعدد أصحاب الحق الذي لا يقبل الإنقسام أو تعدد ورثة صاحب هذا الحق جاز لكل دائن أو وارث أن يطالب بالحق كاملاً إلا إذا إعترض على ذلك أحدهم فيكون على الملتزم الوفاء لهم مجتمعين أو إيداع الشيء محل الإلتزام حتى يتفقوا أو يصدر حكم من القضاء بما يتبع ويكون لباقي أصحاب الحق الرجوع على من أستوفاه كل بقدر حصته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

الإرادة المنفردة وتلحق بالمسئولية العقدية

مادة (301) : الإلتزام بالإرادة المنفردة هو صدور إيجاب من شخص لا يتوقف على قبول من آخر يلتزم به الموجب لشخص معين أو قابل للتعيين فيترتب على الإلتزام أثره من تولد الحق لصاحبه وإجبار الملتزم به على أدائه عند الإمتناع ومن ذلك النذر والوعد بالجائزة ، ويرجع في الأحكام الخاصة بالنذر إلى قانون الهبة .

مادة (302) : من وجه وعداً بجائزة يعطيها عن عمل معين لزمه إعطاء الجائزة لمن قام بهذا العمل ولو قام به دون نظر إلى الوعد بالجائزة أو دون علم به .

مادة (303) : إذا لم يعين الواعد بجائزة أجلاً للقيام بالعمل الذي وعد بالجائزة عنه جاز له الرجوع في وعده قبل تنفيذ العمل ويكون الرجوع بإعلان يتم بنفس الطريقة التي وجه بها وعده ، ولا يؤثر ذلك في حق من يكون قد أتم العمل قبل الرجوع ، ولا تسمع الدعوى لطلب الجائزة بعد مضي ستة أشهر من تاريخ إعلان العدول عن الوعد مع عدم وجود المانع.

الباب الثالث

الإضرار بحقوق الغير 

وتنشأ عنه المسئولية التقصيرية

الفصل الأول

المسئولية عن الأعمال الشخصية

مادة (304) : كل فعل أو ترك غير مشروع سواءً كان ناشئاً عن عمد أو شبه عمد أو خطأ إذا سبب للغير ضرراً ، يلزم من أرتكبه بتعويض الغير عن الضرر الذي أصابه ولا يخل ذلك بالعقوبات المقررة للجرائم طبقاً للقوانين النافذة .

مادة (305) : يكون الشخص مسئولاً في ماله عن أعماله غير المشروعة إذا أرتكبها في حق غيره وهو مميز مع مراعاة ما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (68) من هذا القانون وإذا وقع الضرر من شخص غير مميز ولم يكن هناك من هو مسئول عن الضرر غيره أو تعذر الحصول على تعويض من المسؤول فللقاضي أن يحكم من مال من وقع منه الضرر بتعويض عادل يراه .

مادة (306) : إذا أثبت الشخص أن الضرر قد نشأ عن سبب أجنبي لا يدله فيه كحادث مفاجئ أو قوة قاهرة أو خطأ من المضرور ، أو خطأ من الغير فإنه يكون غير ملزم بتعويض هذا الضرر مالم يوجد نص أو إتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك .

مادة (307) : من أحدث ضرراً وهو في حالة دفاع شرعي عن نفسه أو عرضه أو ماله أو عن نفس الغير أو عرضه أو ماله كان غير مسؤول عن تعويض هذا الضرر ، على أن لا يجاوز القدر الضروري فإذا جاوز القدر الضروري ألزم بتعويض تراعى فيه مقتضيات العدالة .

مادة (308) : لا يكون الموظف العام مسئولاً عن عمله الذي ألحق الضرر بالغير إذا قام به تنفيذاً لأمر صدر إليه من رئيس متى كانت طاعة هذا الأمر واجبة عليه شرعاً أو كان يعتقد أنها واجبة عليه وأثبت أنه كان يعتقد مشروعية العمل الذي وقع منه وأن إعتقاده مبني على أسباب معقولة شرعاً وأنه راعى جانب الحيطة في عمله ، ويسأل الآمر إذا توافرت في أمره صفات الفعل غير المشروع .

مادة (309) : من سبب ضرراً للغير ليتفادى به ضرراً أكبر محدقاً به أو بغيره ، لا يكون ملزماً إلا بالتعويض الذي يراه القاضي مناسباً شرعاً .

مادة (310) : إذا تعدد المسؤولون عن عمل ضار تكون المسؤولية فيما بينهم بالتساوي إلا إذا عين القاضي نصيب كل منهم في التعويض بحسب تأثير عمل كل واحد منهم .. وإذا كانوا متواطئين على الفعل كانوا متضامنين في المسؤولية .

الفصل الثاني
المسؤولية عن عمل الغير

مادة (311) : كل من تولى بنص أو إتفاق رقابة شخص في حاجة إلى رقابة بسبب قصر سنه أو حالته العقلية أو الجسمية، يكون ملزماً في ما له بتعويض الضرر الذي يحدثه ذلك الشخص للغير بعمله غير المشروع ، وإذا لم يكن له مال فيكون التعويض من مال الشخص الذي يتولى رقابته ، ويعتبر القاصر في حاجة إلى رقابة إذا لم يدرك سن البلوغ ويستطيع المكلف بالرقابة أن يتخلص من المسئولية إذا أثبت أنه قام بواجب الرعاية أو أثبت أن الضرر كان لا بد واقعاً بأمر غالب ، ولو قام بهذا الواجب بما ينبغي من العناية .

مادة (312) : كل قائم بعمل مسئول عن إختيار العامل الذي أوكل إليه القيام بهذا العمل ومسئول عن الإشراف عليه ورقابته وتوجيهه في تنفيذ هذا العمل ، ويعتبر العامل تابعاً له في ذلك وتقوم رابطة التبعية بين القائـم بالعمل والعامل ولو لم يكن المتبوع حراً في إختيار تابعه متى كانت له عليه سلطة فعلية في مراقبته وتوجيهه .

مادة (313) : يكون المتبوع مسئولاً عن الضرر الذي يحدثه تابعه بعمل غير مشروع أمره به فإن عمل التابع عملاً غير مشروع أضر بالغير ولم يأمره المتبوع كانت المسئولية على التابع وعلى المتبوع أن يحضر العامل لتعويض الضرر الذي أحدثه .

مادة (314) : للمسئول عن عمل الغير حق الرجوع عليه في الحدود التي يكون فيها الغير مسئولاً عن تعويض الضرر .

الفصل الثالث

(المسئولية الناشئة عن الحيوان والجماد)

مادة (315) : حائز الحيوان ولو لم يكن مالكاً له ، مسئول عما يحدث الحيوان من ضرر بسبب تقصيره ولو ضل منه الحيوان أو تسرب ، ما لم يثبت أن الحادث كان بسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه .

مادة (316) : حائز البناء ولو لم يكن مالكاً له مسؤول عما يحدثه إنهدام البناء من ضرر بسببه ولو كان إنهداماً جزئياً ما لم يثبت أن الحادث لا يرجع سببه إلى إهمال في الصيانة أو قدم في البناء أو عيب فيه ، ويجوز لمن كان مهدداً بضرر يصيبه من البناء أن يطالب مالكه بإتخاذ التدابير الضرورية لدرء الخطر فإذا لم يقم المالك بذلك جاز له الحصول على إذن من المحكمة في إتخاذ التدابير على حساب المالك . 

مادة (317) : حائز الشيء الذي يتطلب عناية خاصة أو حراسة كالآلات الميكانيكية يكون مسئولاً عما يحدثه هذا الشيء من الضرر على الغير ما لم يثبت أن وقوع الضرر كان بسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه مع مراعاة ما يرد في ذلك من أحكام خاصة في القوانين والقرارات واللوائح النافذة .

الباب الرابع

(الفعــــــل النافـــــع)

الفصل الأول 

دفع غير المستحق

مادة (318) : كل من تسلم على سبيل الوفاء ديناً ليس مستحقاً له يلزمه رده ولو كان ما دفع بغير حق تنفيذاً لالتزام لم يتحقق سببه أو زال سببه بعد أن تحقق ويستثنى من ذلك الحالات الآتيــة :

1- أن يكون الدافع عالماً بأنه غير ملزم بالدفع إلاّ أن يكون ناقص الأهلية أو مكرهاً على الدفع .

2- أن يكون الدافع قد حرم المدفوع له من سند قِبَل المدين الأصلي أو حرمه من ضماناته . 

3- أن تكون المدة التي يترتب عليها عدم سماع دعوى المدفوع له على مدينه الأصلي قد مضت .

4- إذا كان الدين الذي دفع لم يحل أجله ولو كان الموفي جاهلاً بقاء الأجل.

مادة (319) : إذا كان من تسلم ما ليس حقاً له ناقص الأهلية فلا يلزم إلاّ برد ما بقى ولم يستهلك . 

مادة (320) : إذا كان من تسلم ما ليس حقاً له كامل الأهلية فأنه يلزم برد ما تسلم مع الفوائد والأرباح التي جناها من يوم المطالبة بالرد .

مادة (321) : إذا كان من تسلم ما ليس حقاً له كامل الأهلية وغير عالم بأنه تسلم ما ليس له بحق فيلزم برد الفوائد الأصلية دون الفرعية .

مادة (322) : لا تسمع الدعوى باسترداد ما دفع بغير حق بعد إنقضاء عشر سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه الدافع بحقه في إسترداد ما دفع مع عدم المانع .

الفصل الثاني

(الفضالـــــــــــــة)

مادة (323) : الفضالة هي أن يقوم شخص عن قصد بشأن لحساب شخص آخر دون أن يكون مأذوناً له أو ملزماً .

مادة (324) : الفضولي مسئول عن خطئه ومتبرع بما عمل أو أنفق إلا أن يجيزه من له العمل أو ينص القانون على حقه.

مادة (325) : إذا تعدد الفضوليون في القيام بعمل واحد كانوا متضامنين في المسئولية .

مادة (326) : يلتزم الفضولي بما يلتزم به الوكيل من رد ما أستولى عليه بسبب الفضالة ، وتقديم حساب عما قام به .

مادة (327) : إذا مات الفضولي إلتزم ورثته بما يلتزم به ورثة الوكيل ، وإذا مات رب العمل بقي الفضولي ملتزماً نحو الورثة بما كان ملتزماً به نحو مورثهم.

مادة (328) : للفضولي حق إسترداد ما أنفق إذا كان قد قام بشأن غيره أثناء قيامه بشأن نفسه وكان بين الشأنين إرتباط لا يمكن معه القيام بأحدهما منفصلاً عن الآخر .

مادة (329) : للفضولي حق إسترداد ما أنفق إذا كان قد قام بشأن ضروري وعاجل يترتب عليه منع ضرر محدق بالنفس أو المال لم يكن في إمكان صاحب الشأن القيام به بنفسه ولا في إمكان الفضولي استئذانه في القيام به .

مادة (330) : إذا أجاز من له العمل ما قام به الفضولي أو نص القانون على حقه في استرداد ما أنفقه انقلبت الفضالة وكالة تسري عليها أحكام الوكالة إلا ما استثني بنص .

مادة (331) : مع مراعاة المواد السابقة في موضوع الفضالة ، لا تسمع الدعوى الناشئة بعد انقضاء ثلاث سنوات من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه كل طرف بحقه مع عدم المانع .

الباب الخامس

النصوص القانونية

مادة (332) : الأحكام الشرعية والقانونية المستمدة منها هي المصدر المباشر للحق إذا كان هذا الحق قد تولد عن نص شرعي لا يندرج تحت مصدر من المصادر الأربعة المنصوص عليها في الأبواب الأربعة السابقة ، وذلك كالميراث والشفعة وحقوق الجوار وغيرها وتسرى عليها أحكام النصوص المنظمة لها في القانون الشرعي .

القسم الثاني

آثار الحق والإلتزام به

الباب الأول

قواعـــد عامة

مادة (333) : من ثبت عليه الحق لزمه أداؤه عيناً أو بتعويض عادل بالقيمة إذا لم يمكن التنفيذ عيناً ويجبر من عليه الحق على التنفيذ إذا لم يقم به إختياراً .

مادة (334) : إذا انقضت المدة التي يترتب عليها منع سماع الدعوى بالحق ، ولم يتمسك من عليه الحق بذلك، بل أدى ما عليه إختياراً عيناً أو عوضاً قاصداً الوفاء بالحق فليس له أن يسترد ما أداه .

مادة (335) : لا يجبر المدين على الوفاء إلا بعد إعذاره بمطالبته بالوفاء بما عليه إختياراً أو إنذاره بإقامة الدعوى عليه لدى القضاء لإجباره على الإيفاء ، ويكون ذلك بإعلانه على الوجه المبين في قانون المرافعات ويجوز الإتفاق مقدماً على أن يكون رفع الدعوى عند حلول الأجل دون حاجة إلى إجراء آخر .

مادة (336) : لا ضرورة لإعذار المدين وإنذاره في الأحوال الآتية:

1- إذا أصبح تنفيذ الإلتزام غير ممكن أو غير مجد بفعل المدين .

2- إذا كان الحق ناشئاً عن عمل غير مشروع .

3- إذا كان المدعى به شيئاً يعلم المدعى عليه أنه مسروق أو أنه تسلمه دون حق.

4- إذا صرح المدين بأنه متمرد عن الوفاء .

الباب الثاني

التنفيذ العيني

مادة (337) : يجبر المدين على تنفيذ إلتزامه عيناً إذا كان ذلك ممكناً ، فإن كان ذلك غير مستطاع له جاز للحاكم الحكم عليه بتعويض عادل.

مادة (338) : إذا كان الملتزم به نقل ملكية أو حقاً عينياً آخر وكان محله شيئاً معيناً بالذات مملوكاً للملتزم به انتقل ذلك بمجرد نشوء سببه صحيحاً منتجاً لآثاره ويكون حكم القاضي مقرراً لذلك عند الخلاف . ولا تخل بذلك القواعد المتعلقة بنظام ملكية الأموال الثابتة (العقارات ) التي تقررها الدولة كالتسجيل وغيره.

مادة (339) : إذا كان محل الملكية أو الحق العيني شيئاً معيناً بنوعه فلا يتعين ذلك إلا بتسليم الشيء أو بإفرازه ، وإذا لم يقم الملتزم بذلك جـاز للقاضي أن يحكم لصاحب الحق أن يحصل على شيء من النوع ذاته على نفقة الملتزم ، كما يجوز لصاحب الحق ذلك دون حكم في حالة الإستعجال للضرورة ، ويكون لصاحب الحق في الحالتين المطالبة بالتعويض عما أنفقه وما أصابه من الضرر .

مادة (340) : إنتقال الملكية والحقوق العينية يقتضي تسليم الشيء إلى من له الحق والمحافظة عليه حتى التسليم والتخلية الصحيحة تقوم مقام التسليم .

مادة (341) : في الإلتزام بتسليم شيء إذا لم يقم من عليه الحق بتسليم الشيء الملزم بتسليمه ضمن هلاكه مالم يعذر صاحب الحق بإستلامه ويتقاعس عن ذلك فيكون هلاك الشيء على صاحب الحق . وفي جميع الأحوال يكون ضمان هلاك الشيء المأخوذ بفعل غير مشروع على من أخذه.

مادة (342) : في الإلتزام بعمل إذا امتنع الملتزم عن التنفيذ كان للقاضي أن يرخص لصاحب الحق بتنفيذ الإلتزام على نفقة الملتزم متى كان التنفيذ ممكناً ويجوز في حالة الإستعجال للضرورة أن ينفذ صاحب الحق الإلتزام على نفقة الملتزم دون ترخيص من القضاء ، ويكون لصاحب الحق في الحالتين السابقتين الرجوع على الملتزم بما أنفقه والتعويض عما أصابـه من ضرر وإذا كان حكم القاضي النافذ يفي بالغرض فيكتفى به دون أي إجراء آخر .

مادة (343) : في الإلتزام بعمل إذا كان الطرفان قد إتفقا على أن يقوم الملتزم بنفسه بالعمل أو كانت طبيعـة العمل تستلزم ذلك فإن لصاحب الحق أن يرفض الوفاء بالإلتزام من غير الملتزم نفسه .

مادة (344) : في الإلتزام بالمحافظة على الشيء أو بإدارته أو بتوخي الحيطة عند القيام بشيء يتعلق به ، يكون الملتزم بالحق قد وفى التزامه إذا بذل من العناية ما يبذله الشخص العادي ولو لم يتحقق الغرض المقصود ، إلا إذا نص الإتفاق أو القانون بغير ذلك وفي جميع الأحوال يسأل الملتزم عما يقع منه من غش أو خطأ جسيم .

مادة (345) : في الإلتزام بالإمتناع عن عمل إذا أخل الملتزم بذلك كان لصاحب الحق أن يطلب إزالة ما وقع مخالفاً لحقه وله أن يطلب من القضاء الترخيص له بأن يقوم بهذه الإزالة على نفقة الملتزم .

مادة (346) : إذا كان تنفيذ الإلتزام عيناً غير ممكن أو غير ملائم إلا إذا قام به الملتزم بنفسه فإنه يجوز لصاحب الحق أن يحصل على حكم بإلزامه بهذا التنفيذ أو بما يراه القاضي من وسائل الضبط إن أمتنع عن ذلك ، وإذا تم التنفيذ العيني وقد لحق صاحب الحق ضرر أو عنت أو أصر الملتزم على رفض التنفيذ حدد القاضي مقدار التعويض الذي يحكم به على الملتزم مراعياً في ذلك مقدار الضرر الذي أصاب صاحب الحق والعنت الذي بدى من الملتزم.

الباب الثالث

التعــــويـــــــــــض

مادة (347) : إذا استحال على الملتزم تنفيذ الحق عيناً بعد أن كان ممكناً حكم عليه القاضي بالتعويض مالم يثبت أن استحالة التنفيذ قد نشأت عن سبب أجنبي لا يدله فيه ويحكم أيضاً بالتعويض إذا تأخر الملتزم عن تنفيذ إلتزامه وأصاب صاحب الحق ضرر من ذلك .

مادة (348) : يجوز الإتفاق مقدماً على مقدار التعويض ، وفي جميع الأحوال يجوز للقاضي أن ينقص مقدار التعويض أو لا يحكم بتعويض إذا كان صاحب الحق قد اشترك بخطئه في إحداث الضرر أو زاد فيه .

مادة (349) : يجوز الإتفاق على أن يتحمل الملتزم تبعة الحادث المفاجئ والقوة القاهرة كما يجوز الإتفاق على أن يعفى من عليه الحق من أية مسئولية فلا يكون مسئولاً إلا عما يحدث منه من غش أو خطأ جسيم، ومع ذلك يجوز لمن عليه الحق أن يشترط عدم مسئوليته عن الغش والخطأ الجسيم الذي يحدث من أشخاص يستخدمهم في تنفيذ إلتزامه.

مادة (350) : لا يصح الإتفاق على الإعفاء من المسئولية المترتبة على العمل غير المشروع ويضمن المباشر .

مادة (351) : إذا لم يكن متفقاً على مقدار التعويض في العقد أو بنص القانون فالقاضي هو الذي يقدره ، ويكون التقدير على أساس ما لحق صاحب الحق من ضرر محقق بشرط أن يكون هذا نتيجة طبيعية لعدم الوفاء بالحق أو للتأخر في الوفاء به ، ويعتبر الضرر نتيجة طبيعية إذا لم يكن في إستطاعة صاحب الحق أن يتوقاه ببذل جهد معقول وإذا كان الحق ناشئاً عن عقد فلا يحكم على الملتزم الذي لم يرتكب غشاً أو خطأً جسيماً إلا بتعويض الضرر الذي يمكن توقعه عادة وقت العقد .

مادة (352) : يشمل التعويض الضرر المادي والضرر الأدبي أيضاً ، ولكن لا يجوز أن ينتقل الحق في تعويض الضرر الأدبي إلى الغير إلا إذا أتفق على ذلك أو كان صاحب الحق قد طالب به أمام القضاء .

مادة (353) : الديـة والأرش عقوبة عن الجنايات ولا يمنع ذلك من الحكم للمضرور بالتعويض عن الأضرار التي أصابته بسبب الجناية نفسها في حدود القانون .

مادة (354) : يجوز للقاضي أن يخفض التعويض المتفق عليه ، إذا ثبت أن التقدير مبالغ فيه أو أن الحق قد نفذ في جزء منه ، ولا يحكم بتعويض إذا لم يصب صاحب الحق ضرر ، ولا يجوز الإتفاق على ما يخالف الحكمين المنصوص عليهما فيما تقدم .

مادة (355) : إذا جاوز الضرر مقدار التعويض المتفق عليه ، فيجوز لصاحب الحق أن يطالب بزيادة التعويض إذا ظهر غش في العمل أو خطأ جسيم .

مادة (356) : كل إتفاق على فائدة ربوية باطل ولا يعمل به ، وكل إتفاق تبين أنه يستر فائدة ربوية غير صحيح كذلك ولا يعمل به ، ومع ذلك يجوز لصاحب الحق أن يتفق على عمولة في مقابل أي عمل يقوم به لمنفعة المدين بالوفاء ولا يجوز أن تزيد النسبة المتفق عليها في مقابل الأمور المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة عن (5%) من قيمة الحق . ويجوز للقاضي أن يرفض الحكم بالمقابل المتفق عليه إذا تبين أنه لا يمثل إتفاقاً حقيقياً من قبل صاحب الحق ، أو أن ينقصه بنسبة ما تبين أنه نقص من الإتفاق الحقيقي عن النسبة المتفق عليها مع مراعاة العرف التجاري فيما لا يخالف شرعاً .

مادة (357) : يتبع ما هو منصوص عليه في القانون التجاري بالنسبة للمسائل التجارية فيما يتفق مع الشرع ولا يخالفه .

الباب الرابع

وسائل ضمان تنفيذ الحق

الفصل الأول

الضمان العام ووسائله

مادة (358) : أموال المدين جميعها ضامنة للوفاء بديونه وجميع الدائنين متساوون في هذا الضمان إلا ما استثني بنص في القانون أو بإتفاق دون إضرار بسائر الدائنين طبقاً لما ينص عليه هذا القانون .

الفرع الأول

الإيسار والإعسار والإفلاس

مادة (359) : الموسر هو من يفي ماله بديونه أو يزيد عليها والمعسر هو من لا يملك شيئاً غير ما استثنى لـه مما لا يجوز الحجز عليه أو بيعه وهو ما يحتاجه من مسكن وثياب صالحين لمثله وآلة حرفته إذا كان ذا حرفة وكتبه إذا كان ذا علم وقوته ومن تلزمه نفقته من الدخل إلى الدخل والمفلس هو من لا يفي ماله بديونه .

مادة (360) : إذا كان المدين موسراً فلدائنه طلب حبسه لإكراهه على الوفاء ثم طلب حجز أمواله ثم طلب بيعها طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون وقانون التنفيذ المدني .

مادة (361) : إذا كان المدين معسراً فلا يجبر أن يستأجره الدائن بدينه ولكن عليه أن يسعى بأي طريقة لإبراء ذمته من الدين ، ويلزمه قبول الهبة عند تضييق الدائن عليه ، ولا يلزمه أخذ أرش جناية العمد الموجب للقصاص ولا يلزم المرأة المعسرة التزوج لقضاء دينها من المهر كما لا يلزمها التزوج بمهر مثلها ويجوز لها التزوج بأقل منه.

مادة (362) : إذا كان المدين مفلساً فلدائنه حق طلب الحجر عليه طبقاً لما هو مبين في الكتاب الأول في المواد (71) وما بعدها .

مادة (363) : من كان ظاهر حاله الإعسار قبل قوله بيمينه ، ويحلف كلما أدعى إيساره ومضت مدة يمكن فيها الإيسار عادة .

مادة (364) : إذا التبس الأمر بين إيسار الشخص وإعساره تسمع البينة على إيساره أو إعساره ويرجح الحاكم وتقدم البينة المثبتة على النافية .

مادة (365) : إذا ثبت بحكم القضاء إعسار المدين حيل بينه وبين دائنه إلى أن يثبت إيساره.



الفرع الثاني

المطالبة بحقوق المدين

مادة (366) : إذا تمرد المدين عن المطالبة بديونه الحالة لدى الغير كان للقاضي بعد المرافعة أن ينصب عنه من يراه ، ويقدم من له عليه دين وذلك للمطالبة بتلك الديون والمحافظة عليها ، وكل ما ينتج يدخل في أموال المدين ويكون ضماناً لجميع الدائنين . 

الفرع الثالث

دعوى وقف نفاذ التصرف

مادة (367) : إذا قصد المدين الإضرار بدائنه بأن تبرع بماله أو تصرف فيه متواطئاً مع المتصرف إليه بعوض يقل عن ثمن المثل وأدى ذلك إلى إعساره فإن تصرفه يعتبر موقوفاً على إجازة دائنيه الذين تضرروا منه ويكون للمتصرف إليه إذا أراد نفاذ التصرف أن يودع بنظر القاضي ثمن المثل وقت التصرف أو ما يكمله بحسب الأحوال وتنتقل حقوق الدائنين على المال المودع .

مادة (368) : لا تسمع الدعوى بوقف نفاذ التصرف بإنقضاء سنة من اليوم الذي يعلم فيه الدائن بحقه في طلب وقف نفاذ التصرف مع عدم وجود مانع .



الفرع الرابع

دعوى الصورية والتصرف الهزل

مادة (369) : تتبع بالنسبة للتصرف الـهزل أو الصوري الأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون في المـواد (182) وما بعدها .



الفرع الخامس

الدفع بعدم التنفيذ وحق الحبس

مادة (370) : إذا كانت حقوق الطرفين متقابلة بحيث يكون إلتزام أحدهما مترتباً على التزام الآخر ومرتبطاً به يكون لكل منهما الحق في أن يمتنع عن الوفاء بإلتزامه ما دام الآخر لم يعرض الوفاء بما عليه أو لم يقـدم تأميناً كافياً للوفاء به كما يكون ذلك بوجه خاص للحائز للشيء أو لمحرزه إذا هو أنفق عليه مصروفات ضرورية أو نافعة فإن له أن يمتنع عن رده حتى يستوفي ما هو مستحق له إلا أن يكون الإلتزام بالرد ناشئاً عن عمل غير مشروع .

مادة (371) : مجرد الحق في حبس الشيء لا يثبت للحابس حق أولوية عليه ، ويلزم الحابس المحافظة على الشيء وفقاً لأحكام الرهن الحيازي وعليه أن يقدم حساباً عن غلته .

مادة (372) : إذا كان الشيء المحبوس يخشى عليه التلف فللحابس أن يحصل على إذن من القضاء ببيعه بالمزاد العلني أو بسعره في السوق ، وينتقل الحق في الحبس من الشيء إلى ثمنه .

مادة (373) : ينقضي الحق في الحبس بخروج الشيء من يد حائزه أو محرزه ولكن يجوز للحابس استرداد الشيء إذا خرج من يده خفية أو بالرغم من معارضته وتسمع دعوى الاسترداد .



الفصل الثاني

الضمانات الخاصة ( التأمينات )

مادة (374) : الضمانات الخاصة هي:-

أولاً :حقوق تخول للدائن أولوية الحصول على دينه من أموال المدين جميعها او من مال معين .

ثانياً : كفالة شخصية أو عينية يتفق عليها في عقد الكفالة .

ثالثاً : تكامل وتضامن بين المدين والمسؤولين معه عن الدين .

الفرع الأول

حقوق الامتياز والأولوية

مادة (375) : الامتياز أولوية يقررها القانون لحق معين مراعاة منه لصفته ولا يكون للحق امتيازٌ إلا بمقتضى نص في القانون .

مادة (376) : مرتبة الامتياز يحددها القانون فإذا لم ينص صراحة في حق يتمتع بالامتياز على مرتبة امتيازه كان هذا الحق متأخراً في المرتبة عن كل امتياز ورد في القانون .

مادة (377) : إذا كانت الحقوق الممتازة في مرتبة واحـدة فإنها تستوفي بنسبة قيمة كل منها مالم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك .

مادة (378) : لا يحتج بالامتياز على من حاز المنقول بحسن نية، ويعتبر حائزاً في حكم هذه المادة مؤجر العقار بالنسبة إلى المنقولات الموجودة في العين المؤجرة وصاحب الفندق بالنسبة إلى الأمتعة التي يودعها النزلاء في فندقه ، وإذا خشي الدائن لأسباب معقولة تبديل المنقول المثـقل بحق امتياز جاز له أن يطلب وضعه تحت الحراسة.

مادة (379) : تسري على حقوق الامتياز {الأولوية} الواقعة على عقار أحكام الرهن والتامين العقاري بالقدر الذي لا تتعارض فيه مع طبيعة هذه الحقوق .

مادة (380) : مع مراعاة حقوق الامتياز والأولوية المقررة بنصوص خاصة تكون للحقوق الآتية أولوية على الأموال المبينة قرينها وتحدد مرتبة الأولوية طبقاً للترتيب التالي :

1. المصروفات القضائية التي أنفقت في حفظ أموال المدين وبيعها على أثمان هذه الأمـــوال .

2. الزكاة في عين مالها .

3. المبالغ التي صرفت في حفظ المال وترميمه في ثمن هذا المال .

4. المبالغ المستحقة للخدم والكتبة والعمال وكل أجير آخر من أجور ورواتب والمبالغ التي استغرقها المدين لنفسه ومن تلزمه نفقته من مأكل وملبس والنفقة المستحقة في ذمته لمن تلزمه نفقته شرعاً كل ذلك عن الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة في أموال المدين جميعها .

5. ما صرف في البذر والتسميد وغيره من مواد التخصيب ومقاومة الحشرات والآفات وأعمال الزراعة والحصاد في المحصول الذي صرفت في إنتاجه .

6. من وجد عين ماله فهو أولى بها وتكون له أولوية عليها بالنسبة لما بقي له من ثمنها

7. حق الشركاء المتقاسمين في معدل القسمة او في الرجوع فيها في الأموال التي حصلت فيها القسمة .



الفرع الثاني

(عقود الضمان)

مادة (381) : يجوز للدائن أن يطلب من مدينه ضماناً خاصاً للوفاء بدينه وتبين القواعد المنظمة لعقود الضمان وهي الرهن والكفالة الشخصية والكفالة العينية والتأمين العقاري كل في بابه في الكتاب الثالث الخاص بالعقود المسماة .



الفرع الثالث

(التضامن والتكافل)

مادة (382) : يجوز الاتفاق على التضامن والتكافل بين الملتزمين بوفاء الحق . ويرجع في أحكام التضامن والتكافل إلى ما سبق بيانه في المادة (275) وما بعدها .

القسم الثالث

انتقال الحق المتعلق بالذمة (الحوالة)

الفصل الأول

حوالـــة الحـــــق

مادة (383) : حوالة الحق هي أن يحيل الدائن (المحيل) شخصاً أخر (المحال) بحقه على مدينه (المحال عليه) لاستيفائه منه وهي جائزة إلا أن يحول دون ذلك نص في القانون أو اتفاق بين الدائن والمدين . أو طبيعة الحق كأن يكون مرتبطاً بشخص معين عين له محسن مرتباً لتفوقه هذا وتتم الحوالة دون حاجة إلى رضاء المدين .

مادة (384) : لا تكون حوالة الحق نافذة قِبَل المدين أو قِبَل الغير إلا إذا قبلها المدين أو أعلن بها على أن نفاذها قبل الغير بقبول المدين يستلزم أن يكون هذا القبول متقدماً ثابت التاريخ قبل نشوء حق الغير.

مادة (385) : يجوز قبل إعلان حوالة الحق للمدين أو قبولها منه أن يتخذ المحال له من الإجراءات ما يحافظ به على الحق الذي انتقل إليه بالحوالة .

مادة (386) : تشمل حوالة الحق ضماناته كالكفالة والأولوية والرهن وتشمل ما حل من أقساط .

مادة (387) : إذا كانت حوالة الحق بعوض فلا يضمن المحيل إلا وجود الحق المحال به وقت الحوالة مالم يوجد اتفاق بغير ذلك ، أما إذا كانت الحوالة بغير عوض فلا يضمن المحيل حتى وجود الحق .

مادة (388) : لا يضمن المحيل بحق يسار المدين إلا إذا وجد اتفاق يقضي بذلك وإذا ضمن المحيل يسار المدين ينصرف الضمان إلى وقت الحوالة مالم يتفق على غير ذلك.

المادة (389) : مع مراعـــاة ما جـاء في الفقــرة (7) من المـــــادة (395) فيما يتعلق بالمادتين (387 ، 388) إذا رجع المحال بحق على المحيل طبقاً لهما فلا يلزم المحيل إلا برد ما استولى عليه مع المصاريف ولو وجد اتفاق بغير ذلك لكن إذا كان المحيل يعلم بعدم وجود الحق في ذمة المدين فانه يلتزم بتعويض المحال له حسن النية عما ناله من ضرر.

مادة (390) : لا تعتبر الحوالة بحق إقرار بالضرورة من المحيل بان عليه ديناً للمحال .

مادة (391) : يكون المحيل بحق مسؤولاً عن أفعاله الشخصية التي يكون من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى عدم دفع الحوالة ولو كانت الحوالة بشرط عدم الضمان فان كانت الحوالة بغير عوض فيكون المحيل مسؤولاً عما لحق المحال له من أضرار إن وقعت .

مادة (392) : إذا تعددت الحوالة بحق واحد فضلت الحوالة التي تصبح نافذة قبل غيرهـا في حق الغير.

مادة (393) : للمدين أن يتمسك قبل المحال لـه بكل دفع له قبل المحيل وقت نفاذ الحوالة في حقه ، كما يكون له التمسك بكل دفع ينشأ من عقد الحوالة .

مادة (394) : إذا وقع حجز على الحق لدى المدين المحال عليه قبل أن تصبح الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير كانت الحوالة بالنسبة للحاجز بمثابة حجز آخر وفي هذه الحالة إذا وقع حجز ثان بعد أن أصبحت الحوالة نافذة في حق الغير يقسم الدين على الحاجز المتقدم والمحال بالحق والحاجز المتأخر قسمة غرماء إن لم يكن للمحيل مال غير مالدى المحال عليه لاعتباره كالمفلس وأن كان له مال غير ذلك فيستوفي المحال له بقدر ما لدى المدين ،فان لم يف فيرجع بما بقي له مع الحاجزين على مال المحيل .

الفصل الثاني

(الحوالة بالمال)

مادة (395) :الحوالة بالمال حقيقتها نقل مال من ذمة إلى ذمة مع براءة الذمة الأولى ويشترط لصحتها أمور هي :

1- أن تكون بلفظها أو بالإشارة المفهمة من الأخرس أو أي لفظ يفيد الحوالة عرفاً .

2- رضاء المحال بالحوالة لا المحال عليه فلا يعتبر رضاه .

3- استقرار الدين على المحال عليه أو رضاه بالحوالة .

4- أن يكون الدين المحال به معلوماً لهما وللمحيل ويثبت للمحال الخيار إذا لم يوجد دين في ذمة المحال عليه .

5- أن يكون الدين المحال به مساوياً للدين المحال جنساً ونوعاً وقدراً وصفة.

6- أن يكون الدين مما يصح التصرف فيه قبل قبضه لا كالمسلم فيه فلا تصح الحوالة به فمتى كملت هذه برئ المحيل ما تدارج .

7- لا خيار بعد الحوالة للمحيل مطلقاً ولا للمحال إلا لإعسار المحال عليه أو إفلاسه أو تأجيل الدين من المحيل أو تخلف من المحال عليه عن الوفاء ولو أمكن إجباره إذا جهل المحال هذه الثلاثة أو أحدها حال الإحالة فيكون الخيار على التراخي كخيار العيب.

القسم الرابع

في إنقضاء الحق

مادة (396) : ينقضي الحق بالوفاء به أو بما يعادل الوفـاء مع القبول أو تجديد الدين أو المساقطة (المقاصة) به أو باتحاد الذمة فيه ، كما ينقضي بدون وفاء في حالة الإبراء منه أو باستحالة تنفيذه دون إخلال بالتعويض ممن يلزمه ذلك .

الباب الأول

(انقضاء الحق بالوفاء)

الفصل الأول

طرفا الوفاء

مادة (397) : يصح الوفاء من المدين أو من نائبه ، أو من شخص له مصلحة في الوفاء كالشريك في الدين والكفيل ، كما يصح ممن ليست له مصلحة في الوفاء ولو كان ذلك دون علم المدين، ومع ذلك يجوز للدائن أن يرفض الوفاء من الغير إذا اعترض المدين على ذلك وابلغ الدائن باعتراضه أو كان متفقاً على أن يقوم المدين بنفسه بتنفيذ التزامه أو كانت طبيعة الحق نفسه تقتضي ذلك.

مادة (398) : للغير الذي وفَّى الحق الرجوع على المدين بقدر ما دفعه إلا إذا كان المدين قد اعترض على الوفاء واثبت أن له مصلحة في هذا الاعتراض أو كان الغير متبرعا بما وفاه عنه .

مادة (399) : يشترط لصحة الوفاء أن يكون الموفي مالكاً للشيء الذي وفى به ، وذا أهلية للتصرف فيه ، ومع ذلك فان الوفاء بالشيء المستحق ممن ليس أهلاً للتصرف والالتزام يعتبر صحيحاً إذا لم يلحق الموفي ضرر .

مادة (400) : يحل الغير الذي وفى الحق محـل الدائن في الأحوال التالية :

1- إذا كان الموفي ملتزماً بالحق مع المدين أو ملتزماً بالوفاء عنه .

2- إذا كان الموفي دائناً ووفى دائناً آخر مقدماً عليه بما له من تأمين عيني ولو لم يكن للموفي أي تأمين .

3- إذا كان الموفى قد اشترى عقاراً مخصصاً لسداد حقوق معينة أو لضمان هذه الحقوق ووفى الدائن بها من الثمن .

4- إذا نص القانون على حق الحلول للغير الذي وفى الدين .

مادة (401) : من حل محل الدائن شرعاً أو اتفاقاً كان له حقه بما لهذا الحق من خصائص وما يلحقه من توابع وما يكلفه من تأمينات وما يرد عليه من دفوع ، ويكون هذا الحلول بالقدر الذي أداه من حل محل الدائن .

مادة (402) : إذا وفى الغير الدائن جزء من حقه وحل محله فيه فلا يضار الدائن بل يكون مقدماً على من وفاه ما لم يقضِ اتفاق بغير ذلك ، وإذا تزاحم اثنان في الوفاء حل كلاً منهما محل الدائن في جزء من حقه وتقاسما مقاسمة الغرماء سواء منهما المتقدم أو المتأخر .

مادة (403) : يكون الوفاء للدائن أو لنائبه وكل من يقدم للمدين سند وفاء صادر من الدائن تكون له صفة في الوفاء، إلا إذا كان متفقاً على أن الوفاء يكون للدائن شخصياً.

مادة (404) : إذا تم الوفاء لغير الدائن أو نائبه فلا تبرأ ذمة المدين إلا إذا اقر الدائن الوفاء أو عادت عليه منفعة منه وبقدر هذه المنفعة او كان الوفاء بدون تواطؤ لحائز سند الحق .

مادة (405) : إذا رفض الدائن قبض المعروض عليه عرضاً صحيحاً أو رفض القيام بالأعمال التي لايتم الوفاء بدونها أو أعلن انه لن يقبل الوفاء وكان ذلك بغير مبرر ضمن تلف الشيء المؤدى واصبح للمدين الحق في إيداعه على ذمته ومطالبته بغرامة ما أنفقه في سبيل ذلك.

مادة (406) : إذا كان الشيء المؤدى معيناً بالذات واجباً تسليمه في المكان الذي يوجد فيه وانذر المدين الدائن لاستلامه فلم يستجب جاز للمدين أن يطلب من القضاء الترخيص له في إيداعه أو وضعه تحت الحراسة إذا كان عقاراً أو شيئاً معـداً للبقاء حيث وجد .

مادة (407) : إذا كان الإيداع أو الحراسة طبقاً لما نص عليه في المادتين السابقتين يكلف نفقات باهظة أو كان الشيء المودع مما يسرع إليه التلف جاز للمدين أن يستأذن في بيعه بالمزاد العلني وإيداع ثمنه خزانة المحكمة أو أحـد البنوك ، وإذا كان الشيء المؤدى له سعر معروف في السوق فيجوز بيعه بالممارسة بسعره ولا يلجأ للمزاد إلا إذا تعذر ذلك .

مادة (408) : يجوز للمدين أيضاً الوفاء بطريق الإيداع أو الحراسة أو ما يقوم مقامهما طبقاً لما تقدم ذكره إذا كان يجهل شخصية الدائن أو موطنه أو كان الدائن عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها ولم يكن له ولي أو وصي يقبل الوفاء عنه أو كان الدين متنازعاً عليه بين عدة أشخاص أو كانت هناك أسباب جدية أخرى تبرر ذلك.

مادة (409) : يقوم العرض الحقيقي على الدائن مقام الوفاء إذا تلاه إيداع أو ما يقوم مقام الإيداع وفقاً للإجراءات المنصوص عليها في قانون التنفيذ المدني إذا قبله الدائن أو حكم بصحته .

مادة (410) : يجوز للمدين أن يرجع في العرض والإيداع إذا لم يقبله الدائن ولم يصدر حكم نهائي بصحته وإذا رجع فلا تبرأ ذمة شركائه في الدين ، ولا ذمة الضامنين له في الوفاء به أما إذا رجع المدين في العرض والإيداع بعد أن قبله الدائن أو بعد الحكم نهائياً بصحته وقبل منه الدائن هذا الرجوع فتسقط التأمينات المخصصة للوفاء وتبرأ ذمة الشركاء في الدين وذمة الضامنين في الوفاء به وتبقى مسؤولية الوفاء قائمة بين صاحب الحق والمدين .

الفصل الثاني

(محل الوفاء - الشيء المؤدى)

مادة (411): يكون الوفاء بالشيء أصلاً ولا يجبر الدائن صاحب الحق على قبول غيره ولو كان مساوياً له في القيمة أو كان أعلا قيمة .

مادة (412): لا يجبر الدائن على وفاء جزئي لحقه مالم يوجد اتفاق أو نص قانوني يقضي بغير ذلك ، وإذا كان الدين متنازعاً في جزء منه وطلب الدائن صاحب الحق الجزء المعترف به منه فليس للمدين أن يرفض ذلك .

مادة (413): إذا كان المدين ملتزماً بان يوفي مع الحق ما يكون للدائن من مصاريف وأجرة غير ربوية وحكم له بها وكان ما أداه المدين لا يفي بالدين مع هذه الملحقات خصم ما أداه من المصاريف ثم من الأجرة ثم من اصل الدين مالم يتفق على غير ذلك ولا تبرأ ذمته إلا بأداء ما بقي .

مادة (414): إذا تعددت الديون في ذمة المدين وكانت لدائن واحد ومن جنس واحد وكان ما أداه المدين لا يفي بها جميعاً يؤخذ بتعيين المدين مالم يوجد مانع من القانون أو اتفاق يحول دون ذلك وإذا لم يعين المدين كان الوفاء من الدين الحال ، فإذا تعددت الديون الحالة كان الوفاء من اشدها كلفة على المدين فإذا تساوت فمن حساب الحق الذي يعينه الدائن .

مادة (415) : الوفاء بالحق واجب فوراً مالم يوجد اتفاق أو نص قانوني يقضي بغير ذلك ويجوز للقاضي إذا لم يمنعه نص أن ينظر المدين إلى اجل معقول أو آجـال ينفذ فيها التزامه .

مادة (416) : الالتزام بتسليم شيء معين بالذات يكون تنفيذه في المحل الذي كان موجوداً فيه وقت نشوء الالتزام مالم يوجد اتفاق أو نص قانوني بغير ذلك والالتزامات الأخرى يكون تنفيذها في موطن المدين وقت الوفاء أو في المكان الذي يوجد به مركز أعماله إذا كان الالتزام متعلقاً بها .

مادة (417) : تكون نفقات الوفاء على المدين إلا إذا وجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك .

مادة (418) : لمن قام بوفاء جزء من الدين أن يطلب مستند مخالصة بما وفاه مع التأشير على سند الدين بحصول هذا الوفاء فإذا أوفى الدين كله كان له أن يطلب رد سند الدين أو إلغائه فان كان السند قد ضاع كان له أن يطلب من الدائن أن يقر كتابة بضياع السند وإذا رفض الدائن ذلك كان للمدين أن يودع الشيء المستحق إيداعاً قضائياً .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

انقضاء الحق بما يعادل الوفاء

الفصل الأول

الوفاء بالمقابل

مادة (419) : إذا قبل الدائن استيفاء حقه بشيء مقابل له قام هذا مقام الوفاء ويسري على المقابل من حيث انتقال ملكيته للدائن أحكام البيع ومن حيث قضاء الدين أحكام الوفاء وبالأخص ما يتعلق منها بمحل الوفاء وانقضاء التأمينات .

الفصل الثاني

التجديد والإنابة

مادة (420) : يتجدد الالتزام في الأحوال الآتية :-

1- بتغيير الدين إذا اتفق الطرفان على أن يستبدلا بالالتزام الأصلي التزاماً جديداً يختلف عنه في محله أو مصدره .

2- بتغيير المدين إذا اتفق الدائن مع الغير على أن يكون هذا الغير مديناً بدلاً من المدين الأصلي على أن تبرأ ذمة المدين الأصلي أو اتفق المدين والدائن والغير على ذلك .

3- بتغيير الدائن إذا اتفق الدائن والمدين والغير على أن يكون هذا الغير هو الدائن بدلاً من الدائن الأصلي .

مادة (421) : لا يتم التجديد إلا إذا كان الالتزام القديم والجديد قد خلا كل منهما من أسباب البطلان وإذا كان الالتزام القديم غير نافذ وقابل للأبطال فلا يكون التجديد صحيحاً إلا إذا قصد بالالتزام الجديد إجازة العقد وتصحيحه .

مادة (422) : التجديد لا يفترض بل يجب أن يتفق عليه صراحة أو يستخلص بوضوح من الظروف ولا يستفاد التجديد من كتابة سند بدين موجود من قبل ولا بما يحدث من تغيير لا يتناول إلا الوفاء أو لكفالة التأمينات المقررة له مالم يوجد اتفاق بغير ذلك .

مادة (423) : لا يعتبر تجديداً مجرد تقييد الحق في حساب جار وإنما يكون التجديد إذا قطع رصيد الحساب وتم إقراره ، ومع ذلك فان تأمين الحق يبقى مالم يتفق على غير ذلك .

مادة (424) : يترتب على التجديد انقضاء الحق الأصلي وتوابعه وينشأ حق جديد مكانه ولا تنتقل التأمينات التي كانت للحق القديم الا باتفاق على ذلك او بناء على نص في القانون.

مادة (425) : يراعى في انتقال التأمينات غير المقدمة من المدين لضمان الحق ما يأتي :-

أولاً : إذا كان التجديد بتغيير الدين فلا يصح أن يلحق نقل التأمين ضرراً بالغير .

ثانياً : إذا كان التجديد بتغيير المدين جاز للدائن والمدين الجديد الاتفاق على بقاء التأمينات العينية دون رضاء المدين القديم .

ثالثاً : إذا كان التجديد بتغيير الدائن جاز للمتعاقدين الثلاثة أن يتفقوا على بقاء التأمينات .

رابعاً : لا ينفذ الاتفاق على نقل التأمينات في حق الغير إلا إذا تم مع التجديد في وقت واحد.

مادة (426) : لا تنتقل الكفالة من الغير شخصية كانت أو عينية ولا التكافل إلا إذا رضي الكفيل أو المدينون المتكافلون ورضي الدائن بذلك .

مادة (427) : تتم الإنابة إذا حصل المدين الأصلي على رضاء الدائن بأن يلتزم شخص آخر بوفاء الدين مكانه، ولا يلزم أن يكون الغير مديناً للمدين ويقوم الالتزام الجديد إلى جانب الالتزام الأول إذا لم يتفق صراحة على تجديد الدين فإذا اتفق على تجديد الدين فتبرأ ذمة المدين الأصلي بشرط أن يكون الالتزام الجديد صحيحاً والمدين الجديد موسراً وقت الإنابة ورضي به الدائن .

مادة (428) : لا يشترط لصحة التزام المناب أن يكون التزام المنيب صحيحاً أو غير قابل للدفع وإنما يكون للمناب الرجــوع على المنيب فيما أوفى به مالم يوجد اتفاق على غير ذلك .

الفصل الثالث

( المساقطة - المقاصة )

مادة (429) : المقاصة هي إسقاط المدين حقاً له في مقابل دين عليه عند مطالبته بالدين ولو اختلف مكان الوفاء وعليه أن يعوض الطرف الآخر عما لحقه من ضرر بسبب الاستيفاء إن كان في غير المكان الذي عين للوفاء به .

مادة (430) : تقع المساقطة (المقاصة) في الديون أياً كان مصدرها فيما عدا الأحوال الآتية :

1- إذا كان أحد الحقين هو رد مغتصب من مالكه بدون حق .

2- إذا كان أحد الحقين هو رد شيء مودع أو معار عارية استعمال .

3- إذا كان أحد الحقين غير قابل للحجز عليه.

مادة (431) : لا تقع المساقطة (المقاصة) إلا إذا تمسك بها من له المصلحة فيها ولا يجوز النزول عنها قبل ثبوت الحق فيها ، ولا تقع المساقطة (المقاصة) إذا كان الحقان مختلفين في الجنس أو متفاوتين في الوصف أو مؤجلين كليهما أو كان أحدهما قوياً والأخر ضعيفاً إلا برضاء الطرفين .

مادة (432) : يترتب على المقاصة (المساقطة) انقضاء الحقين بقدر الأقل منهما في الوقت الذي يصلحان فيه لذلك ويتعين مكان الدفع بالمقاصة بنفس الطريقة التي يتعين بها مكان الوفاء.

مادة (433) : لا يحول مضي المدة التي تمنع من سماع الدعوى بأحد الحقين من التمسك بالمقاصة عند المطالبة بالحق الآخر متى كانت المـدة التي تمنع من سماع الدعوى لم تنقض وقت أن اصبح الحقان صالحين للمقاصة .

مادة (434) لا يجوز أن توقع المقاصة أضراراً بحقوق كسبها الغير فإذا أوقع الغير حجزاً على الحق تحت يد المدين به ثم أصبح المدين دائناً بحق على دائنه فلا يجوز أن يتمسك بالمقاصة إضراراً بالحاجز.

مادة (435) : إذا حول الدائن حقه للغير وقبل المدين الحوالة دون تحفظ فلا يجوز له أن يتمسك قبل المحال بمقاصة كان الحقان صالحين لها قبل قبول الحوالة بل يكون له الرجوع بحقه على المحيل، ولكن لا يحول إعلان المدين للحوالة دون تمسكه بالمقاصة إذا لم يكن قد قبل الحوالة .

مادة (436) : إذا وفى المدين ديناً وكان له الحق في التمسك بمقاصة فيه مع حق له فلا يجوز له التمسك بالتأمينات المقدمة من الغير لكفالة حقه إلا إذا كان يجهل وجود حقه في المقاصة .



الفصل الرابع

اتحاد الذمـــــة

مادة (437) : إذا أصبح الشخص دائناً ومديناً بنفس الحق أو بجزء منه انقضى الحقان بالقدر الذي اتحدت فيه الذمة ، وإذا زال سبب اتحاد الذمة وكان لزواله أثر رجعي عاد الحق هو وملحقاته للوجود بالنسبة لذوي الشأن جميعاً ويعتبر اتحاد الذمة كأن لم يكن .







الباب الثالث

انقضاء الحق بدون الوفاء به



الفصل الأول

الإبــــــــــــــــــــراء

مادة (438) : إذا أبرأ الدائن مدينه مختاراً ووصل ذلك إلى علم المدين فلم يرده أو مات قبل القبول انقضى الدين المبرأ منه ، ويعتبر الإبراء تبرعاً تسري عليه أحكام التبرع . 

مادة (439) : إذا أبرأ الدائن مدينه إبراءً عاماً فلا تُسمع على المبرأ دعوى حق كان قبل الإبراء وتسمع عن الحق الحادث بعده سواءً اتصل الإبراء بصلح أو كان منفرداً .

مادة (440) : براءة الأصيل توجب براءة ذمة الكفيل ولكن براءة الكفيل لا تبرئ ذمة المدين ولا ذمة كفيل آخر .



الفصل الثاني

استحالة التنفيذ

مادة (441) : ينقضي الحق إذا أثبت المدين أن الوفاء به أصبح مستحيلاً عليه لسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه إلا ما استثني بنص ، كإرجاع البائع ما استلمه من ثمن المبيع الذي تلف فأصبح تسليمه مستحيلاً .



الفصل الثالث

مضي المدة ومرور الزمن

مادة (442) : في الأحوال التي ينص فيها القانون على عدم سماع الدعوى بمضي الزمن يرجع في تحديد المدة والشروط والقرائن والملابسات إلى النص الخاص بها ، كما يراعى ما هو منصوص عليه في المواد التالية :

مادة (443) : العذر الشرعي هو غياب صاحب الحق ومرضه المانع أو كونه عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها إذا لم يكن له ولي أو وصي ، ويزول العذر بحضور الغائب أو بلوغ القاصر رشيداً أو زوال سبب انعدام الأهلية أو نقصهاً إذا كان بالغاً أو كون الخصم الذي عليه الحق من المتغلبة أو قيام ظروف تسود فيها الفوضى ويتعذر معها الوصول إلى الحق.

مادة (444) : تبدأ المدة من تاريخ حلول الدين أو من تاريخ تحقق الشرط الواقف لا من وقت نشوء الدين ، وإذا كان استيفاء الدين معلقاً على رغبة الدائن سرت المدة من الوقت الذي يتمكن فيه الدائن من إعلان رغبته .

مادة (445) : توقف المدة ولا تسري كل ما وجد مانع يتعذر معه على الدائن أن يطالب بحقه سواءً كان المانع مادياً أم أدبياً ، كما توقف بين الأصيل ونائبه حتى تنتهي النيابة فتسري من وقت انتهائها . 

مادة (446) : ينقطع سريان المدة التي يترتب عليها عدم سماع الدعوى في الأحوال الآتية :

1. المطالبة القضائية ولو رفعت إلى محكمة غير مختصة .

2. تكليف المدين بالوفاء تكليفاً رسمياً .

3. الحجز على مال المدين .

4. تقدم الدائن بطلب بقبول حقه في تفليس أو توزيع .

5. إشعار من الدائن لمدينه أثناء نظر إحدى الدعاوى بينهما للتمسك بحقه .

6. إقرار المدين بحق الدائن إقراراً صريحاً أو ضمنياً ومن ذلك بقاء المال المرهون تأميناً لوفاء الدين تحت يد الدائن .

مادة (447) : يترتب على انقطاع المدة سقوط المدة السابقة ولزوم مدة جديدة مماثلة للمدة الأولى تبدأ من وقت زوال الأثر المترتب على سبب الانقطاع ، فإذا انقضت المدة الجديدة كاملة لا تسمع الدعوى .

مادة (448) : لا تمتنع المحكمة عن سماع الدعوى من تلقاء نفسها إلا إذا تمسك المدين بذلك ، ويجوز له التمسك في أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى .

مادة (449) : لا أثر للتنازل عن مضي المدة قبل اكتمالها وثبوت الحق في التمسك بها ، وإذا حصل من المدين تنازل عن التمسك بمضي المدة بعد ثبوت حقه في ذلك اعتبر ذلك إقرار منه بالحق ، ويعتبر تنازلاً عن التمسك بالحق في مضي المدة وفاء المدين بالحق بعد اكتمالها .

مادة (450) : تحسب المدة التي لا تسمع بانقضائها الدعوى بالتقويم الهجري وما يقابله من التقويم الميلادي، ويكون حسابها بالأيام لا بالساعات ويحسب اليوم الذي حل فيه أجل الوفـاء بالحق أو تحقق فيه شرطـه ، وتتم المدة بانقضاء آخر يوم منها كامـلاً .



الكتاب الثالث

العقود المسمـــــاه

القسم الأول

العقود التي تقع على الملكية

الباب الأول

عقد البيع

الفصل الأول

تعريف البيع وأركانه وشروطه

مادة (451): البيع تمليك مال بعوض على وجه التراضي بين العاقدين وينقسم البيع باعتبار المبيع إلى ثلاثة أقســـام :

1- البيع المطلق .

2- بيع الصرف .

3- بيع المقايضة .

مادة (452): ينعقد البيع بإيجاب مكلف وقبول مثله متطابقين دالين على معنى التمليك والتملك حسب العرف لفظاً أو كتابة وبالإشارة المفهمة من الأخرس ومن في حكمه كالمصمت والأعجمي أو بالمراسلة بين الغائبين ، ويتم العقد بتلاقي الإيجاب والقبول في مجلس العقد وتنزل مدة التعاقد بالمراسلة منـزلة مجلس العقد ، ويكون الإيجاب والقبول في المجلس قبل الأعراض ولهم الرجوع في المجلس ولا يشترط فيهما التلفظ وإنما المعتبر التراضي بما تدل عليه قرائن الأحوال ، ويكفي في المحقر ما أعتاده الناس . 

مادة (453): أركان البيع ثلاثـــة هي :

1- صيغــة العقــد .

2- العاقدان وهما البائع والمشتري .

3- المعقود عليه(محل العقد)وهو المال المبيع والثمن.

مادة (454):يشترط في صيغة عقد البيع ما يأتي :

1- أن يكون كل من الإيجاب والقبول بما يفيد التمليك أو ما يدل عليه .

2- أن يكون الإيجاب والقبول متطابقين ومضافين إلى النفس أو ما في حكمها.

3- أن يكون الإيجاب والقبول غير مؤقتين ولا مستقبلين كليهما أو أيهما .

4- أن يكون الإيجاب والقبول غير مقيدين كليهما أو أيهما بشرط يبطلهما .

5- أن لا يتخلل بين الإيجاب والقبول أعراض من أحد العاقدين أو رجوع من المبتدى منهما .

مادة (455) : يتم البيع بتلاقي الإيجاب والقبول طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (138) وبالشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة (152) .

مادة (456) : يصـح البيع بالتناول والمعاطاة ولو من أحـد المتعاقدين بعد بيان الثمن مالم يصرح البائع بعدم الرضاء .

مادة (457): يصح أن يكون البيع منجزاً أو بشرط الخيار لأحد المتعاقدين أو لهما معاً .

مادة (458): يصح البيع بالشرط الذي يقتضيه العقد وبالشرط الذي يلائم العقد ويؤكد موجبه شرعاً وعرفاً ، ويكون الشرط صحيحاً في هذه الأحوال .

مادة (459): يصح البيع ولو اقترن به شرط لا نفع فيه لإحد المتعاقدين أو لغيرهما وفي هذه الحالة يلغو الشرط.

مادة (460): لا يصح البيع بالشرط الباطل وهو ما ليس من مقتضيات العقد ويعارضه ولا جرى به العرف فيلغو العقد والشرط معاً في هذه الأحوال .

مادة (461): لا يصح تعليق البيع على شرط أو حادث مستقبل ولا يصح إضافته إلى أجل.

مادة (462): يصح بيع المؤجل بالمعجل في السلم بشروطه التي سيأتي بيانها في الباب الثاني .

مادة (463): يشترط في المتعاقدين البائع والمشتري ما يأتي :

1 - أن يكون كل منهما كامل الأهلية للتصرف .

2- أن يكون كل منهما مالكاً لما يتصرف به للآخر أو وكيلاً لمالكه أو وليـاً أو وصياً عليه .

3- أن يكون كل منهما مختاراً غير مكره وغير هازل.

مادة (464) : يصح بيع الوالد ماله لولده المشمول بولايته وبيعه مال أحد الولدين للآخر بشرط القبول من منصوب القاضي الذي يقبل البيع عن الصغير ثم يسلمه بعد ذلك لوالده ليحفظه لولده ، ويشترط أن لا يكون البيع منطوياً على حيلة وحكم الوصي المختار حكم من اختاره . 

مادة (465): لا يصح للوصي المنصوب بيع ماله للمشمول بوصايته وشراء مال المشمول بوصايته لنفسه إلا بإذن القاضي.

مادة (466): بيع الصغير المميز ومن في حكمه موقوف على إجازة وليه أو وصيه .

مادة (467): بيع الفضولي وهو من لا يملك المال وليس بوكيل لمالكه ولا ولي أو وصي عليه موقوف على إجازة مالك المال أو وليه أو وصيه .

مادة (468): لا يصح بيع المكره ماله بغير حق أما المكره بحق كالمدين المماطل في الوفاء فيجوز بيع ماله جبراً عليه بغير إذنه وفاء لدينه وتسري على الإكراه الأحكام المبينة في المواد (175) وما بعدها .

مادة (469): بيع المريض مرض الموت لوارثه موقوف على إجـازة سائر الورثة وبيعه لغير وارثه بثمن المثل أو بغبن يسير صحيح والغبن اليسير هو ما لم يكن خارجاً عما يقرره العدول ، أما بيعه لغير وارثه بغبن فاحش فيأخذ فيه ما نقص من ثمن المثل حكم الوصية ، ما لم يظهر تواطؤ على حرمان الورثة .

مادة (470): مرض الموت هو المرض الذي يغلب فيه ظن الهلاك ويتصل بالوفاة وفي حكم مرض الموت من خرج لملاقاة العدو ومن أصيب في حادث مهلك .

مادة (471): يشترط في المبيــــع ما يأتي :

1- أن يكون مما يصح تملكه .

2- أن يكون موجوداً حال العقد .

3- أن يكون معلوماً للعاقدين علماً نافياً للجهالة .

4- أن يكون في ملك البائع في حــال العقـد إلاّ في السلـم والصـرف وبيع ما في الذمــة .

5- أن يكون مما يصح بيعه .

6- أن يكون مما يصح مبادلته بالثمن المتفق عليه .

7- أن يكون مقدور التسليم .

مادة (472): يختلف المبيع عن الثمن إلاّ في السلم والصرف في أمور خمسة هي :

1- أن المبيع يتعين بذاته فلا يصح أن يكون معدوماً إلاَّ في السلم والصرف وما يتعلق بالذمة .

2- أنه لا يجوز التصرف في المبيع قبل القبض (التسليم) فيما ينص عليه في هذا القانون.

3- أن البيع يبطل بتلف المبيع قبل القبض .

4- أن البيع يبطل باستحقاق المبيع قبل القبض .

5- أن البيع يفسخ بخيار العيب وسائر الخيارات في المبيع .

مادة (473): يلزم تعيين المبيع حال العقد بذاته أو بذكر جنسه ووصفه أو بالإشارة إليه مع بيان مكانه .

مادة (474): يكون المشتري عالماً بالمبيع علماً كافياً نافياً للجهالة إذا أشتمل العقد على بيان المبيع وأوصافه الأساسية بياناً يمكنه من التعرف عليه.

مادة (475): إذا ذكر في عقد البيع أن المشتري عالم بالمبيع سقط حقه في التمسك بدعوى عدم علمه به الاّ إذا أثبت غش البائع.

مادة (476): إذا كان البيع بالعينة وجب أن يكون المبيع مطابقاً لها ، وإذا تلفت العينة في يد أحد المتعاقدين كانت البينة على من تلفت العينة بيده .

مادة (477): يصح البيع لما يراه المشتري حال العقد بشرط ذكر جنسه ووصفه أو بشرط الإشارة إلى المبيع أو مكانه أو لما يكون المشتري قد رآه قبل العقد قاصداً شراءه ثم اشتراه عالماً أنه مرئية السابق ورضى به على هذا الأساس ، وتكون رؤية الوكيل المفوض في الشراء وقبضه المبيع ورضاه به كرؤية الأصيل وقبضه ورضاه.

مادة (478): من اشترى ما رآه وتعرف عليه طبقاً لما تقدم فليس له أن يرده إلاّ إذا وجده متغيراً عن الحالة التي رآه عليها .

مادة (479): من اشترى ما لم يره وقت الشراء أو قبل شراءه على النحو المبين في المادة (477) له الخيار إن شاء قبله وإن شاء فسخ البيع ورده ويثبت له ذلك ولو لم يشترط في العقد ، ولا خيار للبائع فيما باعه ولم يره.

مادة (480): يصح شراء الأعمى وبيعه لنفسه أو لغيره ، وله رد ما اشتراه بدون أن يعلم ما يعرف به المبيع من وصف أو غيره ، وليس له رد ما اشتراه بعد وصفه أو بعد حسه أو ذوقه أو شمه أو بعد نظر وكيله في الشراء أو القبض . 

مادة (481): إذا كان المبيع بالعينة (الأنموذج) فيكفي رؤية العينة (الأنموذج) فإذا ثبت أن المبيع دون العينة (الأنموذج) يكون المشتري بالخيار بين قبول البيع بالثمن المبين في العقد أو رده وفسخ البيع .

مادة (482): إذا كان البيع بشرط التجربة كان المشتري بالخيار بين قبول المبيع أو رده بعد أن يمكنه البائع من تجربته في مدة معقولة تعين في العقد أو بحسب العرف ، فإذا انقضت المدة مع التمكن من التجربة سقط خيار المشتري ، وكذلك الشأن بالنسبة للبيع بشرط المذاق ، ولكن البيع لا ينعقد إلاّ بعد إعلان المشتري قبوله في المدة التي يعينها الإتفاق أو العرف.

مادة (483): إذا بيعت أشياء متفاوتة صفقة واحدة لزم رؤية كل واحد منها على حدة فإن رأى المشتري بعضها حال الشراء أو قبله على النحو المبين في المادة (477) فله الخيار عند رؤيته للبعض الآخر إن شاء أخذ الجميع بالثمن المسمى في العقد وإن شاء ردها جميعاً وليس له أن يأخذ ما رآه ورضي به ويترك ما لم يكن رآه.

مادة (484): إذا بيع شئ بوصف مرغوب فيه من المشتري فوجده المشتري خالياً من هذا الوصف فله الخيار بين رده وفسخ البيع أو أخذه بالثمن المسمى في العقد ،ويسقط حق المشتري في الرد إذا تصرف في المبيع تصرف المالك له ، أو إذا احدث فيه ما يمنع الرد ، ويكون له في الحالة الأخيرة الرجوع على البائع بقدر التفاوت بين ثمن المبيع وبه الوصف المرغوب فيه وثمنه وهو خال من الوصف ، وينتقل الحق في خيار فوات الوصف لورثة المشتري .

مادة (485): يصح بيع أحد شيئين أو أكثر وتعيين ثمن كل منهما على حدة .. وأن يكون لأي من المشتري والبائع حق تعيين واحد منهما يتم البيع على أساسه في مدة يجب تحديدها بالإتفاق ، وإذا كان خيار التعيين للبائع فله أن يلزم المشتري أيها شاء إلاّ إذا تعيب أحدها في يده فليس له أن يلزم المشتري به أو بغيره إلاّ برضاه .

مادة (486): تسري على عقد البيع أحكام خيار المجلس وخيار شرط التروي وخيار الرؤية وخيار العيب (النقيصة) المنصوص عليها في الكتاب الثاني من هذا القانون .

مادة (487): لا يصح تصرف المشتري في المبيع قبل القبض في الأحوال الآتية :-

1- طعام المعاوضة إلاّ إذا كان قد اشتراه جزافاً فيجوز له بيعه قبل القبض .

2- المبيع بكيل أو وزن أو عد أو ذرع .

3- المبيع بوصف أو رؤية متقدمة على العقد .

4- ما قبضه شرط لصحة عقده كصرف وسلم ونحوهما .

مادة (488): بيع المعدوم باطل فلا يجوز بيع الثمر قبل بدء صلاحه ، ولا بيع الزرع قبل نباته، ولا بيع الحمل واللبن والبيض قبل إنفصالها ، ولا بيع عسب الفحل، ولا يجـوز بيع الحقوق بمفردها إلا إذا جرى العرف بخلافه .

مادة (489): لا يجوز بيع الثمار وهى على شجرها حتى يبدو صلاحها وإذا بيعت لذاتها بشرط التخلية فلا يجبر البائع على إبقائها حتى تصلح للأكل أو تنضج ، ولكن إذا بقيت على شجرها برضاه حتى بدا صلاحها ، أو نضجت صح البيع .

مادة (490): ما تتلاحق أفراده في الظهور شيئا فشيئاً كالفواكه والخضروات ، يجوز بيعه بيعة واحدة إذا ظهر أكثره وبدأ صلاحه .

مادة (491): لا يجوز بيع مالا يعد مالاً وما ليس مقدور التسليم وما كان غير محرز من المباحات ولو في أرض مملوكة للبائع . 

مادة (492): لا يجوز بيع حقير لا قيمة له من القيميات ولا ما يتسامح في مثله من المثليات ولا ما يمنع بيعه عارض مستمر كالوقف أو عارض في الحال كالطير المملوك في الهواء .

مادة (493): لا يجوز بيع العلو (الهواء) دون السفل إلاّ إذا كان قائماً وإذا بيع العلو وهو قائم كان للمشتري حق القرار بحيث إذا تهدم العلو كان لـه أن يبني علواً آخر مثل الأول.

مادة (494): يصح بيع حصة شائعة معلومة في عقار للشريك أو لغيره .

مادة (495): يصح بيع المالك لما يملك ولو كان في حيازة المشتري كالمغصوب والمسروق إلاّ في المضمون بغير التعدي كالرهن والعارية المضمونة ، وفي الوديعة (الأمانة) فلا بد فيها لصحة البيع من قبض جديد .

مادة (496): يصح بيع الشيء المؤجر ويكون حكم الإجارة طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في باب الإجارة في القانون الخاص.

مادة (497): يصح بيع الكامن إن دل عليه فرعه وعرف بعضه كالجزر والبطاطة والثوم ونحو ذلك.

مادة (498): المثليات من المكيلات والموزونات غير النقد ، والمعدودات المتقاربة تصلح أن تكون مبيعاً وأن تكون ثمناً ويصح بيعها بغير جنسها متفاضلاً وبيعها بجنسها مثلاً بمثل ولو صبرة علم قدرها المتعاقدان فإن تفاضلا بطل البيع ولو كان أحد المبيعين جيداً والآخر رديئاً .

مادة (499): يصح بيع المكيلات والموزونات والمعدودات والمذروعات كيلاً أو وزناً أو عداً أو ذرعاً كما يصح بيعها جملة جزافاً بدون إستثناء بشرط أن يكون المبيع مميزاً أو مشاراً إليه كصبرة مثلاً أو قدراً شائعاً كثلث أو ربع .

مادة (500): إذا بيع المكيل أو الموزون أو المعدود أو المذروع جزافاً على أنه قدر معين بسعر الوحدة أو العدد من الوحدات وتبين نقصه عن القدر المعين بالعقد كان المشتري بالخيار بين أن يفسخ البيع أو يأخذ الناقص بحصته من الثمن إلاّ في المذروع إذا بيع بسعر الوحدة فيكون أخذ الناقص منه بكل الثمن المسمى في العقد ، وإذا تبينت زيادة المبيع عن القدر المعين كان المشتري بالخيار بين أن يرد الزيادة أو يأخذها بالثمن المحدد للوحدة أو العدد من الوحدات إلاّ في المذروع إذا كان ثمنه محدداً بسعر الوحدة فإن المشتري يأخذ الزيادة بلا ثمن وإن كان الثمن محدداً بسعر العدد من الوحدات فيأخذ الزيادة بحصتها من الثمن أو يفسخ البيع .

مادة (501): يصح بيع العقار المحدد بالذراع وغيره من مقاييس المساحة ويصح بيعه بتعيين حدوده دون مسح .

مادة (502): الثمن هو ما تراضى عليه المتعاقدان سواء زاد على قيمة المبيع أو نقص عنها .

مادة (503): يشترط في الثمـــن ما يأتي :-

1- أن يكون مما يصح تملكه .

2- أن يكون مملوكاً للمشتري .

3- أن يكون معيناً حال العقد .

4- أن يكون معلوماً للمتعاقدين علماً نافياً للجهالة.

5- أن يكون مقدور التسليم .

مادة (504): يصح البيع بثمن حالٍ ويصح بثمن مؤجل إلى أجل معلوم إذا كان الثمن مما يتعلق بالذمة و كان بخلاف جنس المبيع ولو لم يجمعهما قدر أو بجنسه وجمعهما قدر .

مادة (505): يصرف الأجل في عروض التجارة إلى الحد المتعارف عليه إذا كان الثمن مؤجلاً ولم يسم الأجل .

مادة (506): إذا اختلفا في الأجل فالقول لمن ينفيه وإذا اختلفا في قدره فالقول لمدعى الأقل والبينة في الحالتين على مدعي الأجل ومدعي الزيادة وإن اختلفا في إنتهاء الأجل فالبينة على مدعى البقاء .

مادة (507): يبطل الأجل بموت المشتري لا البائع .

مادة (508): يبدأ الأجل من وقت تسليم المبيع إذا كان البيع باتاً وإن كان بالخيار فمن وقت سقوط الخيار .

مادة (509): يجوز إشتراط تقسيط الثمن إلى أقساط معلومة تدفع في مواعيد معينة ، وأنه إذا لم يوف القسط في ميعاده سقط الأجل في باقي الثمن إذا عرف المشتري بالمطل وهو قادر .

مادة (510): الثمن الحاضر يعلم بمشاهدته والإشارة إليه والثمن الغائب يعلم بوصفه وبيان مقداره .

مادة (511): الثمن المسمى قدره لا وصفه ينصرف إلى غالب نقد بلد العقد وقت التعاقد .

مادة (512): يجوز أن يقتصر تقدير الثمن على بيان الأسس التي يحدد بمقتضاها كسعر السوق في مكان وزمان تسليم المبيع أو السعر المتداول في التجارة أو السعر الذي جرى عليه التعامل بين المتعاقدين ، وإذا لم يحدد المتعاقدان الثمن وتبين من الظروف إنصراف نيتهما المشتركة إلى سعر بذاته كسعر السوق أو السعر المتداول في التجارة أو السعر الذي جرى عليه التعامل بينهما صح البيع على هذا الأساس .

مادة (513): لا يجوز بيع عقار عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها بغبن يزيد على نصف عشر ثمن المثل وقت البيع ولا ينقض البيع إذا طلب البائع تكملة الثمن إلى ما لا يجاوز الغبن ولا تسمع الدعوى بإبطال البيع أو بتكملة الثمن بعد مضي ثلاث سنوات من وقت توافر الأهلية في مالك العقار المبيع أو من وقت موت المالك ، مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في المادة (181) فيما يتعلق بالغبن .

مادة (514): لا يطعن بالغبن في بيع تم بطريق المزاد العلني في حالة ينص فيها القانون على ذلك.

مادة (515): يجوز للبائع أن يتصرف في الثمن قبل قبضه وأن يحيل به على المشتري .

مادة (516): يدخل في المبيع ما يندرج تحت أسمه عرفاً ، وما كان متصلاً به إتصال قرار تبعاً بلا ذكر ولا يقابله شيء من الثمن كفناء الـدار وما يوجد بالأرض من أحجـار وكل ما لا يتناوله أسم المبيع عرفاً وليس متصلاً به إتصال قرار لا يدخل في المبيع إلاّ بذكره أن كان من حقوق المبيع ومرافقه . 

مادة (517): يدخل في بيع الدار والمنــزل والحانوت ونحوها طرقها وكل ما لصق بها مما ينتفع به في مكانه دون نقل .

مادة (518): يدخل في بيع الأرض الماء من سيل أو غيل مالم يكن مستخرجاً بيد عاملة أو بعرف قاض بعدم الدخول وتدخل السواقي والمساقي والجدران ، والطرق المعتادة كما يدخل الشجر الثابت فيها مما يراد به البقاء لا مالاً يراد به ذلك من غصن أو ورق أو ثمر أو زرع فإنها لا تدخل إلاّ بالنص عليها . 

مادة (519) : لا يدخل في بيع الأرض ما كان مدفوناً فيها وللمشتري الخيار إن جهل المدفون وكان في القلع ضرر . 

مادة (520) : لا يدخل في بيع الأرض ما فيها من معدن مائع أو جامد ويتبع في شأنه ما جاء في قانون المناجم والمحاجر.

الفصل الثـــاني

أحكــــــــــــــام البيـــــــــــع

مادة (521): إذا إنعقد البيع مستوفياً أركانه وشروط صحته كان صحيحاً ولازماً . ويترتب عليه في الحال تملك المشتري للمبيع وتملك البائع للثمن وإلزام كل منهما بما يقتضيه ذلك كما هو مبين في الفصل الثالث من هذا الباب .

مادة (522): إذا إنعقد البيع موقوفاً غير نافذ كبيع الفضولي وبيع الصبي المميز غير المأذون فلا يفيد ملك المشتري للمبيع ولا ملك البائع للثمن إلاّ إذا أجاز البيع من له الحق في إجازته ، ووقعت الإجازة مستوفية شروط صحتها ,

مادة (523): الإجازة هي إقرار العقد الموقوف عليها ممن يملك ذلك بالغاً رشيداً مدركاً مختاراً غير مكره ولا هازل، وتكون صريحة أو ضمنية بالقول أو بالفعل وتنعطف الإجازة على العقد منذ وقوعه .

مادة (524): إذا إنعقد البيع نافذاً غير لازم بأن كان فيه خيار لأحد المتعاقدين أولهما معاً فلا تترتب عليه آثاره إلاّ إذا أجازه من له الخيار في مدته أو سقط خياره طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في القانون .

مادة (525): تطبق الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الكتاب الثاني المتعلقة بأحكام العقد والخاصة بالبطلان والإبطال على عقد البيع .

مادة (526): يقع باطلاً الشراء في الأحوال الآتية وسواء تم مباشــرة أو بواسطة الغير أو بأسم الغير :

1- شراء العاملين بالقضاء من قضاة وأعضاء نيابة أو كتبة لأنفسهم المال موضوع النزاع إذا كان النظر في النـزاع يدخل في إختصاص الجهة القضائية الملحقين بها ويسري ذلك أيضاً على المحامين .

2- شراء الخبير لنفسه المال المعهود إليه معاينته أو تقدير ثمنه .

3- شراء العاملين بالهيئات الحكومية أو وحدات القطاع العام أو الهيئات التعاونية والإجتماعية الأموال المعروضة للبيع عن طريق الهيئة أو الوحدة الملحقين بها، ما لم يتفق الغريمان على البيع من هؤلاء بدون إكراه ولا ضغط وبالثمن المرضي.

الفصل الثالث

آثـــــــار البيـــــــع

الفــرع الأول
ما يجب على البائع (التزاماته)

مادة (527): إذا كان نقل ملكية المبيع إلى المشتري يتوقف على تنظيم كتسجيل العقد فإن البائع يكون ملزماً بالقيام بما يقتضيه ذلك حتى يتم نقل الملكية إلى المشتري .

مادة (528): إذا كان الثمن مؤجلاً وسلم البائع المبيع وتعذر على المشتري الوفاء بالثمن فالبائع أحق بإسترداد المبيع .

مادة (529): يلزم البائع تسليم المبيع إلى المشتري بالحالة التي كان عليها وقت البيع ويشمل التسليم ملحقات الشيء المبيع وكل ما أعد بصفة دائمة لاستعماله طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (516) وما بعدها .

مادة (530): مع مراعاة ما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (500) يكون البائع مسئولاً عما ينقص من المبيع عن المقدار المعين له في العقد بحسب ما يقضي به العرف مالم يتفق على غير ذلك ، ولا يجوز للمشتري أن يطلب فسخ المبيع لنقص إلاّ إذا كان هذا النقص من الجسامة بحيث لو كان يعلمه لما أتم العقد، وفيما عدا ذلك يكون للمشتري إنقاص الثمن بنسبة ما نقص من المبيع ، وإذا تبين أن بالمبيع زيادة وكان غير قابل للتبعيض وجب على المشتري أن يكمل الثمن إلاّ إذا كانت الزيادة جسيمة فيجوز له طلب فسخ العقد .

مادة (531): لا تسمع دعوى المشتري أو دعوى البائع بسبب نقص أو زيادة في المبيع إذا انقضت سنة من وقت تسليم المبيع للمشتري تسليماً فعلياً مع العلم بذلك وعدم وجود مانع سداً للذريعة .

مادة (532): يكون التسليم بتخلية المبيع ووضعه تحت تصرف المشتري بحيث يتمكن من حيازته والإنتفاع به دون عائق ولا مانع ولو لم يستول عليه إستيلاء مادياً ما دام البائع قد أعلمه بذلك ، ويحصل التسليم على النحو الذي يتفق مع طبيعة الشيء المبيع ، ويجوز أن يتم التسليم بمجرد التراضي على البيع إذا كان المبيع في حيازة المشتري قبل المبيع ، أو كان البائع قد استبقى المبيع في حيازته لسبب آخر غير الملكية ويعتبر هذا قبضاً مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في المـــادة (495) .

مادة (533): يلزم البائع تسليم المبيع حيث كان وقت العقد ، وإذا كان المشتري على جهل بمحل المبيع وأنكشف له أنه بمكان لو علمه لما تم البيع كان بالخيار أن شاء فسخ البيع وإن شاء استلم المبيع حيث هو ، وإذا أشترط في العقد تسليم المبيع في مكان معين لزم البائع ذلك ، وإذا وجب تصدير المبيع للمشتري فلا يتم التسليم إلاّ إذا وصل إليه مالم يوجد إتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك .

مادة (534): إذا هلك المبيع قبل التسليم (القبض) لسبب لا يد للبائع فيه أنفسخ المبيع وإسترد المشتري الثمن إلاّ إذا كان الهلاك بعد إنذار (إعذار) المشتري لتسلم المبيع المعين بذاته وتقاعس المشتري عن ذلك بلا عذر فيكون الهلاك على المشتري .

مادة (535): إذا نقصت قيمة المبيع لتلف أصابه قبل التسليم كان للمشتري الخيار بين الفسخ أو إبقاء المبيع مع الإنقاص في الثمن بقدر ما تلف إذا كان التلف مما لا يتسامح بمثله عرفاً ولا فسخ إذا كان التلف مما يتسامح بمثله عرفاً ، وللمشتري الإنقاص من الثمن بقدر ما تلف .

مادة (536): يلزم البائع ضمان إستحقاق المبيع للغير كله أو بعضه وضمان فوات الوصف المشترط في المبيع وضمان العيب الذي يظهر في المبيع طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون .

مادة (537): يضمن البائع عدم التعرض للمشتري في الإنتفاع بالمبيع كله أو بعضه سواءً كان التعرض من فعله هو أو من فعل الغير ممن يكون له وقت البيع حق على المبيع يحتج به على المشتري ويكون البائع ملزماً بالضمان إذا كان الغير قد ثبت حقه بعد البيع بتصرف البائع نفسه .

مادة (538): يضمن البائع استحقاق المبيع لغيره إذا انكشف أن المبيع ملك غير البائع بحكم شرعي عليه وعلى المشتري أن يدخل البائع في دعوى إستحقاق المبيع التي ترفع عليه من الغير . 

مادة (539):الإستحقاق للغير نوعان : إستحقاق مبطل للتملك إذا ورد على مبيع لا يقبل التملك كالوقف ، وإلاّ فاستحقاق ناقل للملك .

مادة (540):الإستحقاق للغير المبطل للتملك يوجب فسخ عقد البيع ولكل مشتري الرجوع على البائع له إن لم يرجع المشتري منه عليه .

مادة (541):الاستحقاق للغير الناقل للملك يتوقف فيه البيع على إجازة المستحق والحكم به حكم على ذي اليد وعلى من تناقل منه المبيع إن شارك في الدعوى ولم يظهر منه حجة تبطل الاستحقاق ولا يرجع أحد من المشترين على البائع له إلا بعد الرجوع عليه .

مادة (542): إذا ثبت الإستحقاق طبقاً لم هو مبين في المادة (538) فللمشترى الرجوع على البائع بالثمن مالم يكن الإستحقاق بإقرار المشتري أو وكيله بالخصومة أو نكول المشتري .

مادة (543): يعتبر إستحقاق بعض المبيع عيبا فيه تطبق في شأنه الأحكام المتعلقة بظهور عيب في المبيع كما يطبق في شأنه حكم المادة (535) المتعلقة بنقص قيمة المبيع لتلف أصابه قبل التسليم .

مادة (544): لا يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يتفقا على عدم ضمان البائع لثمن المبيع عند استحقاق الغيـر له ويكون البيع غير صحيح ، ولو كان المشتري يعلم وقت البيع بسبب الإستحقاق.

مادة (545): إذا ضمن البائع ضمان الدرك واستحق المبيع للغير ، فعلى البائع ضمان الرقبة بقيمتها المدفوعة وضمان الغلة وضمان ما غرمه المشتري ، ويدخل في ذلك فرق العملة في غير الربويات المنصوص عليها فيما يتعلق بالعملة .

مادة (546): يكون البائع ملزماً بالضمان إذا لم يتوافر في المبيع وقت التسليم الصفات التي كفل للمشتري وجودها فيه ، أو إذا كان بالمبيع عيب ينقص من قيمته بحسب الغاية المقصودة منه حسبما هو مبين في العقد أو مما هو ظاهر من طبيعة الشيء أو الغرض الذي أعد له ويضمن البائع العيب ولو لم يكن عالماً بوجوده .. ولكـن البائع لا يضمن العيوب التي كان المشتري يعرفها وقت العقد إلاّ إذا أثبت المشتري غش البائع بأن يكون البائع قد أكد له خلو المبيع من هذا العيب أو يكون قد تعمد إخفاء العيب .

مادة (547): يجب على المشتري عند تسلمه المبيع (قبضه) أن يتحقق من حالته بمجرد أن يتمكن من ذلك وفقاً للمألوف في التعامل فإذا كشف عيباً مما يضمنه البائع وجب عليه أن يخطره به خلال مدة معقولة يتمكن فيها من إخطاره ، فإن لم يفعل أعتبر قابلاً للمبيع وإذا كان العيب مما لا ينكشف بالفحص المعتاد ثم كشفه المشتري وجب عليه أن يخطر البائع به بمجرد ظهوره أو الأشهاد على وجود العيب إذا كان البائع غائباً وإلاّ أعتبر قابلاً للمبيع بما فيه من عيب .

مادة (548): إذا أخطر المشتري البائع بالعيب في الوقت الملائم طبقت أحكام خيار العيب المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.

مادة (549): يجوز للمتعاقدين الإتفاق على إسقاط ضمان فوات الوصف وضمان العيب أو إنقاصه ويلغو شرط إسقاط الضمان أو إنقاصه إذا كان البائع قد إرتكب غشاً طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (546) من هذا القانون.

مادة (550): مع مراعاة ما جاء في المادة (248) لا تسمع الدعوى بضمان ترتب على فوات وصف أو ظهور عيب في المبيع بعد مضي سنه من العلم بالعيب ما لم يتفق المتعاقدان على مدة ضمان أطول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الثاني
ما يجب على المشتري (التزاماته)

مادة (551): يلزم المشتري أداء الثمن للبائع في المكان والزمان الذي يسلم فيه المبيع ما لم يوجد إتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك ، وإذا كان العقد بيع سلعة نقداً ، والسلعة حاضرة ، وجب على المشتري أن ينقد الثمن أولاً ، وإذا كان الثمن مؤجلاً كان الوفاء به في موطن المشتري وقت حلول الأجل مالم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك ، وإذا عين في العقد مكاناً للوفاء بالثمن مما يقتضي حملاً ومؤونة صح الشرط ولزم المشتري ذلك ، أما إذا كان تعيين مكانٍ للوفاء مما لا حمل فيه ولا مؤونة صح العقد وبطل الشرط .

مادة (552): إذا تعرض أحد للمشتري مستنداً إلى حق سابق على البيع أو صائر إليه من البائع أو إذا خيف على المبيع أن ينـزع من يد المشتري ، جاز له مالم يمنعه شرط في العقد أن يحبس الثمن حتى ينقطع التعرض أو يزول الخطر ، ويسـري حكم الفقرة السابقة في حالة ما إذا كشف المشتري عيباً في المبيع .

مادة (553): إذا كان الثمن كله أو بعضه معجلاً ، فللبائع أن يحبس المبيع حتى يستوفي ما هو مستحق له من الثمن ولو قدم المشتري رهناً أو كفالة مالم يمنح البائع المشتري أجلاً بعد البيع مع مراعاة ما جاء في المادة (509) .

مادة (554): يسقط حق البائع في حبس المبيع في الأحوال الآتية :

1- إذا أحال البائع أحداً على المشتري بكل الثمن ، أو بما بقى له منه وقبل المشتري الحوالة .

2- إذا أحال المشتري البائع بالثمن كله أو بما بقى منه وقبل البائع الحوالة .

3- إذا سلم البائع المبيع إلى المشتري قبل قبض الثمن.

مادة (555): في بيع العروض وغيرها من المنقولات إذا إتفق على ميعاد لدفع الثمن وتسليم المبيع وحل الميعاد دون أن يدفع الثمن فللبائع دون إعذار أو طلب أن يفسخ البيع مالم يوجد إتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك .

الفرع الثالث

مصاريف العقد والتسليم 

مادة (556): أجرة كتابة السندات والحجج تلزم المشتري .

مادة (557): نفقات تسليم المبيع كأجرة الكيل والوزن والعد والذرع على البائع ونفقات تسليم الثمن على المشتري.

مادة (558): أجرة الدلال إن باع العين بنفسه وبأذن صاحبها على البائع ويعتبر العرف إن سعى بين البائع والمشتري وباع المالك بنفسه .

مادة (559): في الأحوال المبينة في المواد الثلاث السابقة يتبع ما يتفق عليه المتعاقدان وإن خالف الإتفاق أحكامها.

الفصـل الرابـــع 

بعـــــض أنــــــــواع البيـــــــوع

الفـرع الأول
الربـويــــــات

مادة (560): الربا زيادة ولو حكماً خالية من العوض مشروطة لأحد المتعاقدين في معاوضة مال بمال متحدي الجنس والتقدير .

مادة (561): أنـــواع الربــا أربعة هي :-

1- ربا الفضل : وهو البيع مع زيادة أحد العوضين عن الآخر إذا كانا متحدي الجنس.

2- ربا اليـد : وهو البيع مع تأخير قبض العوضين أو أحدهما عن مجلس العقد مطلقا في متحدي الجنس والتقدير سواء كانت زيادة أو غير زيادة.

3- ربا النسأ : وهو البيع بزيادة لأجل ولو كان قصيراً .

4- ربا القرض: وهو ما شرط فيه جّر نفع للمقرض.

مادة (562): لا يعتد بالجودة والرداءة في متحدي الجنس والتقدير فهما سواء .

مادة (563): يشترط لصحة البيع فيما يحتمل فيه الربـا ما يشترط في البيع عموماً مع زيادة أربعة شروط أخرى هي :-

1- أن يكون المبيع والثمن موجودين في ملك البائع والمشتري .

2- أن يكون المبيع والثمن حالين .

3- أن يكون المبيع والثمن متساويين .

4- أن يتم التقابض في المجلس وإن طال مالم يفترقا ولا خيار لاحدهما .

مادة (564): تعتبر المماثلة في الكيل كيلاً وفي الموزون وزناً بحسب عادة بلد البيع .

مادة (565): لا ربا مطلقاً في الأحوال الآتية :-

1- إذا اختلف المبيع والثمن في الجنس والقدر .

2- إذا اختلف المبيع والثمن في الجنس فقـط .

3- إذا بيع الموزون غير الذهب والفضة بالنقد .

مادة (566): كل ذي نخاله أو نحوها لها قيمة إذا بيع بالخالص منه لا يجوز حتى يكون الخالص أكثر.

مادة (567): لا يصح البيع إذا جهلت المماثلة في متحدي الجنس والعبرة في المماثلة هي بوصول الشئ حال الكمال (الجفاف) فلا يباع رطب برطب وتمر ولا رطب بتمر ولا عنب بعنب وزبيب ولا عنب بزبيب الاّ العرايا.

مادة (568): تعتبر المماثلة مجهولة ولا يجوز البيع في الأحوال الآتية :-

1- إذا اشتمل المبيع والثمن على جنس ربـوي من جنسه وأحدهما مجهول المقدار أو كلاهما .

2- إذا اشتمل المبيع أو الثمن على جنس ربوي وضم إليه جنس غير ربوي .

مادة (569): لا يجوز بيع اللحم بالحيوان ولو كان من غير جنسه .

الفرع الثاني 

بيع المرابحة والتولية والمخاسرة

* المرابحـــــــة :

مادة (570):المرابحة هي بيع الشخص ما اشتراه بعقد صحيح بالثمن الذي اشترى به مع زيادة ربح معلـــوم ويشترط لصحة بيع المرابحة زيادة على شروط صحة البيع عموماً ما يلــي :

1- بيان رأس المال وهو الثمن الذي اشتري به .

2- بيان الربح وهو الزيادة على رأس المال التي يشترطها البائع .

3- يلزم البائع بيان العيوب التي حدثت بالمبيع ونقصه ورخصه وما إذا كان قد اشتراه بثمن مؤجل أو ممن يحابيه أو يتسامح معه .

مادة (571): إذا ظهرت خيانة في المرابحة كان المشترى بالخيار بين امضاء العقد بجميع الثمن أو فسخه إن كان المبيع قائماً ولم يتعيب بعيب جديد وله المطالبة بما تضرر به بسبب الخيانة .

مادة (572): يجوز في المرابحة أن يضم إلى الثمن في العقد الأول المؤن المعتادة التي غرمها المشتري كأجرة نقل المبيع.



* التوليـــــــة :

مادة (573): التولية كالمرابحة إلاّ أنها بالثمن الأول فقط مع جواز ضم المؤن دون زيادة ربح ، وإذا ظهرت خيانة في التولية كان المشتري بالخيار بين فسخ العقد أو إمضائه مع إنقاص أرش الخيانة .

* المخاســـــــرة :

مادة (574): المخاسرة كالمرابحة والتولية مع إنقاص جزءٍ من الثمن الذي اشتري به في العقد الأول وإذا ظهرت خيانة في المخاسرة كان المشتري بالخيار بين فسخ العقد أو إمضائه مع إنقاص ارش الخيانة .

الفرع الثالث 

بيـع العربــون

مادة (575): بيع العربون هو أن يدفع المشتري للبائع جزءاً من الثمن في بيع إتفقا عليه يحتسب من الثمن إذا أخذ المشتري المبيع ودفع باقي الثمن سواء عين وقت لدفع الباقي أم لم يعين.

مادة (576): إذا اتفق على أنه في حالة العدول عن الصفقة يبقى العربون للبائع فلا يصح البيع .

الفرع الرابع 

الإقالة العرفية (بيع الوفاء)

مادة (577): بيع الوفاء المعروف بالإقالة العرفية هو أن يشترط حال العقد أو بعده أنه إذا رد البائع للمشتري الثمن رد له المشتري المبيع وله حكم خيار الشرط، وتكون فوائد المبيع للبائع في مدة الشرط .

مادة (578): حكم بيع الوفاء (الإقالة العرفية) هو كما يلي :-

أولاً : إذا كان شرط رد المبيع مقيداً بمدة معلومة كان العقد صحيحاً والمنافع للبائع في مدة الشرط وليس لأي من المتعاقدين أن يتصرف في المبيع إلاّ برضاء الآخر وإذا تلف المبيع في يد المشتري في مدة الشرط بسبب لا يد له فيه تلف على البائع.

ثانياً : إذا كان شرط رد المبيع مطلقاً وغير مقيد بمدة معلومة ، وإقترن بالعقد فهو من قبيل بيع الرجاء الباطل فيبطل العقد والشرط معاً ، أما إذا كان شرط الرد المجهول المدة لاحقاً للعقد صح البيع وبطل الشرط .

ثالثاً : إذا إقترن العقد بشرط الغلة للمشتري في مدة الشرط بطل العقد والشرط معاً .

رابعاً: يستقر المبيع في ملك المشتري وبه يستحق الشفعة إذا أمضى البائع البيع أو أنقضت المدة دون رد . 

مادة (579): كل تواطؤ بين المتعاقدين قبل العقد يعتبر كأنه مقارن للعقد وتجري عليه الأحكام السابقة .

الفرع الخامس

بيــع الديــن

مادة (580): لا يجوز بيع الدين لغير من هو عليه بدين .

مادة (581): يجوز بيع الدين بالحاضر بالشروط الآتية :-

1- أن يكون المدين حاضراً ومقراً بما عليه من دين .

2- أن يكون الثمن من غير جنس الدين أو من جنسه واتحدا قدراً .

3- أن لا يكون الدين مما يعتبر قبضه شرطاً لصحة بيعه كطعام المعاوضة .

الفرع السادس

الإقـالة الشرعيـة في البيـع

مادة (582): الإقالة هي رفع عقد البيع بمثل الثمن الأول ولو مسكوتاً عنه فيها وتجوز في بعض المعقود عليه بما يخصه من الثمن .

مادة (583): تصح الإقالة بشروط أربعة هي :-

1- أن تكون بلفظها .

2- بين المتعاقدين .

3- في مبيع باق لم يزد زيادة غير متميزة .

4- وتوقف على قبول العاقد الآخر في المجلس .

مادة (584): حكم الإقالة هي أن يعود المبيع لمالكه وهي بيع في حق الشفيع فسخ في حق غيره .

الفرع السابع

المقايضـــــــة

مادة (585): المقايضة هي تبادل مال بمال ليس من النقود وتسري عليها أحكام البيع بالقدر الذي تسمح به طبيعتها ويعتبر كل من المتقايضين بائعاً للشئ الذي قايض به ومشترياً للشئ الذي قايض عليه ويتحمل المتقايضان المصاريف مناصفة مالم يوجد إتفاق بغير ذلك. 

الباب الثاني

عقـــــــــد السلـــــــــــــم

مادة (586): السلم والسلف بمعنى واحد وهو بيع شيء موصوف في الذمة مؤجل لأجل معلوم يوجد فيه جنس المبيع عند حلوله غالباً بثمن معجل .

مادة (587): يصح السلم فيما أمكن ضبط صفته ومعرفة قدره سواء كان مثلياً - مالم يقتض الربا - أو قيمياً منقولاً أو غيره ويثبت فيه خيار الرؤية والعيب .

مادة (588): ينعقد السلم بالإيجاب والقبول بلفظه وبشروطه أو بلفظ البيع وحكمه ثبوت الملك في البدلين .

مادة (589): يشترط في السلم شروط ستة هي :-

1- بيان جنس المسلم فيه ونوعه وصفته ومقداره .

2- معرفة إمكان وجود المسلم فيه في ملك البائع عند حلول الأجل .

3- أن يكون الثمن معلوماً حال العقد مقبوضاً في المجلس .

4- أن يكون الأجل بالنسبة للمسلم فيه معلوماً ويصح تعجيل المسلم فيه قبل حلول الأجل .

5- تحديد مكان إبقاء المسلم فيه عند حلول الأجل إذا كان له حمل ومؤونه .

6- أن يخلو البدلان من علتي الربا وهما إتحاد القدر والجنس إذ يحرم في السلم ما يحرم فيه النسأ .

مادة (590): إذا إنقطع المسلم فيه بعد حلول الأجل كان المسلم بالخيار بين فسخ السلم أو إنتظار وجوده .

مادة (591): لا يجوز التصرف في رأس مال السلم قبل قبضه .

مادة (592): لا يجوز التصرف في المسلم فيه قبل قبضه .

مادة (593): يبطل الأجل بموت المسلم إليه ويؤخذ المسلم فيه أي الغائب من التركة في الحــال .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث

عقـــــــــد الصـــــــــرف

مادة (594): الصرف بيع النقود بعضها ببعض وأصله بيع الذهب بالذهب أو الفضة بالفضة أو بيع أحدهما بالأخر سواء كانا مضروبين أم لا .

مادة (595): يشترط لصحة الصرف ما يأتي :-

أولاً : تقابض البدلين قبل إنتهاء مجلس العقد .

ثانياً : التماثل في البدلين عند إتحاد الجنس .

مادة (596): إذا ظهر زيف بعض الثمن فيبطل الصرف في المردود وما يقابله ، ويصح فيما بقى.

مادة (597): يبطل الصرف إذا تصرف أحد العاقدين في بدل الصرف قبل قبضه والجمع بين النقود وغيرها في البيع لا يخرج النقود عن كونها صرفاً بما يقابلها من الثمن .

مادة (598): إذا بيع النقد مصوغاً بجنسه أو بغير جنسه وقبض بعض الثمن ثم أنفض المجلس صح البيع فيما قبض ثمنه وبطل فيما لم يقبض ثمنه ، ومع الجهالة يبطل العقد .

مادة (599): إذا إستحق بعض بدل الصرف بعد قبض الثمن فإن كان التبعيض لا يضر المشتري أخذ الباقي بحصته ولا خيار له وان كان يضره كان بالخيار بين اخذ ما بقي بحصته من الثمن أو رده .

مادة (600): إذا أجاز المستحق الصرف وكان مجلس العقد قائماً صح الصرف .

مادة (601): إذا إشتملت الصفقة على أجناس مختلفة صرف كل جنس إلى خلاف جنسه تصحيحاً لها ولا تصح الجريرة في الصرف وهى الزيادة المضافة إلى أقل البدلين من غير جنسه إلا إذا تساوت في القيمة مع الناقص منه .

مادة (602): يصح بيع النقد بالدين إذا كان الدين سابقاً فإن اتحدا جنساً وجب إتحادهما قدراً مع مراعاة الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة (581) في البيع فيما عدا التقابض .

مادة (603): يعتبر في حكم الذهب والفضة ما غلب ذهبه أو فضته ولا يعتبر في حكمهما ما غلب خليطه بغيره أو ساوى خليطه فضته وذهبه .

مادة (604): المعتبر في النقود التي غلب خليطها بغير جنسها من حيث كونها موزونة أو معدودة ما إعتاده الناس عداً أو وزناً .

مادة (605):حكم العملات التي غلب خليطها إن راجت كانت أثماناً في حكم النقود ، وإن لم ترج كانت سلعة وإن قبلها البعض دون البعض كانت كالزيوف يتعلق العقد بجنسها زيفاً إن علمه البائع وإن لم يعلم فبجنسها جيداً .

الباب الرابع

القـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرض

مادة (606): القرض هو دفع المقرض مالاً مثلياً أو قيمياً جماداً او حيواناً لا تتفاوت آحاده تفاوتاً عظيماً تختلف به القيمة كالحيوان بخلاف الدور والأراضي والجواهر التي تتفاوت قيمتها فلا يصح القرض بها ويلزم المستقرض أن يرد للمقرض عوضاً مماثلاً معلقاً في ذمة المستقرض . 

مادة (607): أركـان القـــرض هي :

1- المقرض (دافع المال) .

2- المقترض (آخذ المال).

3- القرض (المال المنتفع به) .

مادة (608): ينعقد القرض بما يدل على التراضي به ، وقبض المستقرض للمال ويملك المال للمقترض .

مادة (609): يشترط لصحة القرض أربعة شروط هي :-

1- أن يكون المقرض أهلاً للتصرف والتبرع .

2- أن يكون القرض فيما يجوز بيعه .

3- أن يبين جنس القرض ونوعه وصفته .

4- أن يبين مقدار القرض بمعيار معروف كيلاً أو وزناً أو عداً أو ذرعاً .

مادة (610): إذا تم القرض صحيحاً ترتبت عليه أحكام خمسة هي :-

1- تملك المستقرض للمال .

2- يلزم المستقرض رد مثل القرض جنساً ونوعاً وصفة وقدراً .

3- يلزم المستقرض رد القرض للمقرض في موضع القبض .

4- يلزم الأجل المقيد بزمن أو حالة في القرض ، فلا يجوز المطالبه قبل حلوله وإذا كان القرض مطلقاً جازت المطالبة به في أي وقت ، وإذا مات المستقرض أثناء الأجل يورث الأجل ولكن لا تقسم التركة إلاّ إذا نزع منها ما يسد به القرض ولا يقسم أو يتصرف فيه إلاّ بعد الوفاء بالقرض أو للوفاء به، مع مراعاة ما جاء في المادة(617).

5- إذا إقترن القرض بشرط ربوي يلغى الشرط ويصح القرض ويلزم المستقرض رد مثل ما قبضه.

مادة (611): لا يجوز للمقرض أن يشترط رد عين القرض ولكن إذا ردت له لزمه قبولها .

مادة (612): إذا تعذر رد المثل لزمت المستقرض قيمته ، في المثلي يوم تعذره وفي القيمى يوم القبض .

مادة (613): يجوز شرط الرهن والكفيل في القرض .

مادة (614): لا يجوز أن يجر القرض على المقرض أية منفعة ولا يجوز أن يشترط المقترض إنقاص ما اقترضه ولا يجوز شرط عقد آخر في القرض .

مادة (615): يجوز بعد الوفاء وبغير شرط في العقد الإهداء للمقرض كما يجوز بغير شرط ، الوفاء بخير من القرض . 

مادة (616): إذا طولب المستقرض ببدل القرض في غير مكان العقد لزمه الوفاء مالم يترتب على ذلك ضرر .

مادة (617): يجـوز لمن له دين في ذمة شخص آخر منظور إلى أجل أن يستعجل الأداء قبل حلول الأجـل مقابل أن يحط جزءاً من الدين في سبيل ذلك ويرتضيه الشخص الآخر .

مادة (618):السفتجة هي : أن يأذن شخص له مال عند آخر بأن يقترض (الآخر) من هذا المال ويطلب منه صاحب المال أن يقضيه بحوالة من مال له في بلد آخر وحكمها أن مقبض السفتجة وهو من عنده المال أمين فيما قبضه ضمين فيما استهلكه .



الباب الخامس

شركـــة العقـــــــــود

مادة (619) : 1- شركة المفاوضة هي شركة تتم بالنقود ويتساوى فيها الشركاء في رأس مال الشركة وفي التصرف وفي الربح والخسارة .

2 - شركة العنان هي شركة تتم بالنقود والعروض على التفاضل بين الشركاء في رأس مال للشركة وفي الربح والخسارة .

3 - شركة الأبدان هي شركة بين صاحبي صنعة يتفقان على تقبل الأعمال ويكون الكسب بينهما على ما شرط .

4 - شركة الوجوه تتم بين أثنين أو أكثر بدون رأس مال على أن يشتروا بوجوههم ويقتسموا الربح والخسارة بحسب ما تراضوا به .



الفصل الأول

الشركة بوجه عام

مادة (620): تسري الأحكام المبينة في هذا الفصل على شركات العقود بصفة عامة ويرجع في الأحكام الخاصة بالشركات التجارية إلى أحكام قانون الشركات فيما يتفق مع الشريعة الاسلامية.

الفرع الأول

عقد الشركة " أركانه وشروطه"

مادة (621): عقد الشركة عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه شخصان أو أكثر بأن يساهم كل منهم في مشروع مالي بتقديم حصته من مال أو عمل واقتسام ما قد ينشأ عن هذا المشروع من ربح أو خسارة .

مادة (622): تعتبر الشركة بمجرد تكوينها شخصاً اعتبارياً ولكن لا يحتج بهذه الشخصية على الغير الا بعد استيفاء اجراءات النشر وفقاً لما تنص عليه القوانين النافذة واذا لم تقم الشركة بإجراءات النشر المقررة فان ذلك لا يمنع الغير من التمسك بشخصيتها .

مادة (623): تنعقد الشركة بالايجاب والقبول وبكل ما يدل على المساهمة في رأس المال واقتسام الربح ويشترط لصحة العقد أن يكون التصرف المعقود عليه قابلاً للوكالة .

مادة (624): تعتبر حصص الشركاء متساوية القيمة وأنها واردة على ملكية المال لا على مجرد الانتفاع به ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك.

مادة (625): يجوز في شركة الوجوه المدنية أن تقتصر حصص الشركاء على ما يكون لهم من وجاهة وما يتمتعون به من ثقة مالية.

مادة (626): إذا كانت حصة الشريك عيناً أو حقاً عينياً فإن أحكام البيع هي التي تسري في ضمان الحصة اذا هلكت أو استحقت أو ظهر فيها عيب أو نقص ، أما اذا كانت الحصة مجرد الانتفاع بالمال فان أحكام الايجار هي التي تسري في كل ذلك.

مادة (627): اذا تعهد الشريك بأن يقدم حصته في الشركة عملاً وجب عليه أن يقوم بالخدمات التي تعهد بها وأن يقدم حساباً عما يكون قد كسبه من وقت قيام الشركة بمزاولة العمل الذي قد خصص له ، ومع ذلك لا يكون الشريك ملزماً بأن يقدم للشركة ما قد يكون قد حصل عليه من حق اختراع الا اذا وجد اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك.

مادة (628): اذا كانت حصة الشريك التي قدمها للشركة هي ديون له في ذمة الغير فلا تنعقد الشركة بالنسبة له الا اذا استوفيت هذه الديون أو قام الشريك نفسه بأداء حصته نقداً دون إنتظار لاستيفائها.

مادة (629): إذا لم يبين عقد الشركة نصيب كل من الشركاء في الأرباح والخسائر كان نصيب كل منهم في ذلك بنسبة حصته في رأس المال ، وإذا أقتصر العقد على تعيين نصيب الشركاء في الربح وجب إعتبار هذا النصيب في الخسارة أيضاً ، وكذلك الحال اذا أقتصر العقد على تعيين النصيب في الخسارة ، وإذا كانت حصة أحد الشركاء مقصورة على عمله وجب أن يقدر نصيبه في الربح والخسارة تبعاً لما تستفيده الشركـة من هذا العمل فإذا قـدم فوق عمله نقوداً أو أي شئ آخر كان له نصيب عن العمل ونصيب عما قدمه فوقه.

مادة (630): يبطل عقد الشركة إذا أتفق على أن أحد الشركاء لا يكون له نصيب في أرباح الشركة أو في خسائرها ولكنه يجوز إعفاء الشريك الذي لم يقدم غير عمله من المساهمة في الخسارة بشرط أن لا يكون قد تقرر له أجر عن عمله.

الفرع الثاني

إدارة الشركــــة

مادة (631): اذا لم يتفق في العقد على طريقة لإدارة الشركة أعتبر كل شريك مفوضاً من الأخرين في إدارة الشركة وكان له أن يباشر أعمال الشركة دون الرجوع إلى غيره من الشركاء ولكن يكون لشركائه أو لأي منهم حق الاعتراض على أي عمل قبل تمامه ويكون لأغلبية الشركاء الفصل في هذا الإعتراض بقبوله أو رفضه0

مادة (632): إذا وجب أن يصدر قرار بالاغلبية تعين الأخذ بالأغلبية العددية وعند التساوي يعتبر القرار بالرفض وذلك ما لم يتفق في العقد على غير ذلك.

مادة (633): يجوز أن يتفق في العقد على تفويض أحد الشركاء أو بعضهم في إدارة الشركة فيكون للشريك المفوض في الادارة أن يقوم بالرغم من معارضة سائر الشركاء بأعمال الادارة وبالتصرفات التي تدخل في غرض الشركة متى كانت أعماله وتصرفاته خالية من الغش، ولا يجوز عزله من الإدارة بدون مسوغ مادامت الشركة باقية وإذا كان تفويض أحد الشركاء للادارة لاحقاً لعقد الشركة جاز الرجوع فيه بنفس الطريقة التي تم بها أما المديرون من غير الشركاء فهم قابلون للعزل دائماً.

مادة (634): إذا تعدد الشركاء المنتدبون للإدارة دون أن يعين اختصاص كل منهم ودون أن ينص على عدم جواز إنفراد أي منهم بالإدارة كان لكل منهم أن يقوم بالعمل منفرداً على أن يكون لكل من الشركاء المنتدبين للإدارة حق الاعتراض على العمل قبل تمامه ، ويكون من حق أغلبية الشركاء المنتدبين للإدارة رفض هذا الاعتراض فاذا تساوى الجانبان كان الرفض من حق أغلبية الشركاء جميعاً ، وإذا أتفق على أن تكون قرارات الشركاء المنتدبين للإدارة بالاجماع أو بالأغلبية فلا يجوز الخـروج عن ذلك الا أن يكون لأمر عاجل يترتب على تفويته خسارة جسيمة لا تستطيع الشركة تعويضها .

مادة (635): إذا أتفق على أن تكون إدارة الشركة لمعينين من الشركاء أو غيرهم فلا يكون للشركاء غير المديرين الحق في إدارة الشركة ولكن يجوز لهم الإطلاع على دفاترها ومستنداتها.

الفرع الثالث

آثار الشركـــة

مادة (636): على الشريك أن يمتنع عن أي نشاط يلحق الضرر بالشركة أو يكون مخالفاً للغرض الذي أنشئت لتحقيقه وعليه أن يبذل من العناية في تدبير مصالح الشركة ما يبذله في تدبير مصالحه الخاصة وإذا كان منتدباً للإدارة بأجر فلا يجوز أن يقصر في ذلك عن عناية الرجل المعتاد0

مادة(637): اذا أخذ الشريك أو أحتجز مبلغاً من مال الشركة بغير حق لزمته غرامة ما قد يترتب على ذلك من ضرر للشركة0

مادة (638): إذا لم تف أموال شركة الأشخاص الذين لم تحدد مسؤوليتهم بديونها كان الشركاء مسؤولين عن هذه الديون في أموالهم الخاصة كل بنسبة حصته في خسائر الشركة ما لم يوجد اتفاق على نسبة أخرى ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق يقضي باعفاء الشريك من المسؤولية عن ديون الشركة وفي جميع الأحوال يكون لدائن الشركة حق مطالبة كل شريك بها بقدر الحصة التي تخصصت له (الشريك) في أرباح الشركة.

مادة (639): لا تكافل (تضامن) بين الشركاء فيما يلزم كل منهم من ديون الشركة ما لم ينص القانون أو يقضي الاتفاق بخلاف ذلك.

مادة (640): إذا كان لأحد الشركاء دائنون شخصيون فليس لهم أثناء قيام الشركة أن يتقاضوا حقوقهم من نصيبه في رأس المال وإنما لهم أن يتقاضوها مما يخصه في الأرباح أما بعد تصفية الشركة فلهم أن يتقاضوا حقوقهم من نصيب مدينهم في الشركة بعد خصم ديون الشركة ومع ذلك يجوز لدائني الشريك توقيع الحجز التحفظي على نصيبه في رأس مال الشركة قبل تصفيتها.

مادة (641): ليس لأحد الشريكين أن يؤدي زكاة مال الآخر الا بإذنه.

مادة (642): يجوز أن يتفق الشركاء على التضامن بينهم جميعاً أو بين بعضهم وتسمى الشركة شركة تضامن وتطبق عليها أحكام التضامن بالنسبة للمتضامنين.

مادة (643): شركات المفاوضة ، والعنان ، والوجوه ، والابدان ، المدار فيها على تراضي المشتركين فيها عند تأسيسها والشروط المفرقة بينها أو اللازمة لصحة كل منها لا اعتبار لها الا بالتراضي عليها.

الفرع الرابع

طرق انقضاء الشركة

مادة (644): تنتهي الشركة بانتهاء الميعاد المعين لها أو بانتهاء العمل الذي قامت من أجله.

مادة (645): إذا أنتهت المدة المعينة للشركة أو أنتهى العمل الذي قامت من أجله وأستمر الشركاء يقومون بعمل نوع من الأعمال التي قامت من أجلها الشركة أمتد العقد سنة فسنة بنفس الشروط السابقة ويجوز لدائن أحد الشركاء أن يعترض على الامتداد ويترتب على إعتراضه وقف أثر الامتداد في حقه0

مادة (646): تنتهي الشركة بهلاك جميع مالها أو جزء كبير منه بحيث لا تبقى فائدة من استمرارها.

مادة (647): إذا كان أحد الشركاء قد تعهد بأن يقدم حصته عيناً بالذات وهلكت هذه العين قبل تقديمها أنفسخ العقد بالنسبة له.

مادة (648): تنتهي الشركة بموت أحد الشركاء أو بالحجر عليه كما تنتهي بانسحاب أحد الشركاء اذا كانت مدتها غير معينة على أن يعلن الشريك ارادته بالانسحاب إلى سائر الشركاء ويشترط أن يكون إنسحابه في وقت لائق وغير مبني على غش ، ويجوز الاتفاق على أنه إذا مات أحد الشركاء تستمر الشركة مع ورثته متى كان نوع الشركة يسمح بذلك ، كما يجوز الاتفاق بين الشركاء الباقين على استمرار الشركة بينهم وفي هذه الحالة لا يكون للشريك الذي خرج أو ورثته الا نصيبه في أموال الشركة ويوفى نقداً ، أو ديناً ، أو عيناً فيما ينقسم ولا يكون مكملاً لغيره من كل بحسبه. 

مادة (649): تنتهي الشركة في أي وقت باجماع الشركاء على حلها.

مادة (650): يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بفسخ الشركة بناءً على طلب أحد الشركاء لعـدم وفاء أحدهم بما تعهد به أو لأي سبب آخر ولو لم يكن راجعاً إلى الشركاء ويقدر القاضي ما ينطوي عليه هذا السبب من خطورة تسوغ الفسخ ولا يصح الاتفاق على ما يخالف ذلك.

مادة (651): يجوز لكل شريك أن يطلب من المحكمة فصل أي شريك آخر تكون تصرفاته مما يمكن إعتباره سبباً موجباً لحل الشركة أو يكون وجوده في الشركة محل اعتراض من سائر الشركاء ، فاذا حكم باخراجه ظلت الشركة قائمة بين باقي الشركاء وأعطي المفصول نصيبه على النحو المبين في المادة (648).

مادة (652): يجوز لأحد الشركاء إذا كانت الشركة معينة المدة أن يطلب من المحكمة إخراجه من الشركة متى أستند في ذلك إلى أسباب معقولة ، وفي هذه الحالة تنفسخ الشركة ما لم يتفق باقي الشركاء على استمرارها ويكون لمن حكم بخروجه نصيبه طبقاً للمبين في المادة (648).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الخامس

تصفية الشركة وقسمة أموالها

مادة (653):تتم تصفية الشركة وقسمة أموالها بالطريقة المبينة في عقد انشائها فاذا لم يوجد في العقد نص على ذلك أتبعت الأحكام المبينة في المواد التالية.

مادة (654): تنتهي عند فسخ الشركة سلطة المديرين أما شخصية الشركة فتبقى بالقدر اللازم للتصفية والى أن تنتهي هذه التصفية.

مادة (655): يقوم بالتصفية إما جميع الشركاء وإما مصف أو أكثر تعينهم أغلبية الشركاء وإذا لم يعين الشركاء مصفياً على النحو المتقدم ذكره كان لكل من الشركاء أن يقدم للمحكمة طلباً لتعيين مصف ، وإلى أن يتم تعيين المصفي يعتبر المديـرون السابقون على التصفية في حكم المصفين بالنسبة للغير.

مادة (656): في الحالات التي تكون فيها الشركة باطلة يكون تعيين المصفي لها عن طريق المحكمة ويكون لكل ذي شأن أن يطلب من المحكمة تعيين مصف للشركة.

مادة (657): ليس للمصفي أن يبدأ عملاً جديداً للشركة الا أن يكون لازماً لاتمام عمل سابق، ويجوز له أن يبيع مال الشركة منقولاً كان أو غير منقول (عقار) بالمزاد أو بغيره بحسب المصلحة ما لم تكن سلطته في ذلك مقيدة في أمر تعيينه فيكون عليه إتباع ما أمر به.

مادة (658): تقسم أموال الشركة بين الشركاء جميعاً بعد استيفاء الدائنين لحقوقهم وحط المبالغ اللازمة للديون التي لم تحل ، أو المتنازع فيها ، ورد المصروفات لمن يكون قد دفعها ، ورد ما يكون أحد الشركاء قد دفعه من ماله الخاص لمصلحة الشركة.

مادة (659): يختص كل من الشركاء بمبلغ يعادل الحصة التي قدمها في رأس المال كما هي مبينة في عقد الشركة ، فاذا لم تكن مبينة في العقد فتقدر قيمتها وقت تسليمها للشركة وما تبقى بعد ذلك يقسم بين الشركاء جميعاً بنسبة نصيب كل منهم في الأرباح ولو كان من بينهم من أقتصر على تقديم عمله أو تقديم حق المنفعة بشيء أو مجرد الانتفاع به ، وإذا لم يكف صافي أموال الشركة للوفاء بحصص الشركاء التي قدموها فان الخسارة توزع على جميع الشركاء بحسب النسبة المتفق عليها لتوزيع الخسائر.

مادة(660): تتبع في قسمة الشركات القواعد المتعلقة بقسمة المال المشترك (الشائع) التي ستأتي في بابها في الكتاب الرابع

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني

الشركة العرفية (شركة الواقع)

مادة (661): الشركة العرفية هي الخلطة في الأموال والتكافؤ في الأعمال على أن يعمل شخصان أو أكثر كل بحسب ما يحسنه فيكفي كل منهم الأخر ويكون المستفاد مشتركاً بينهم جميعاً وما يلزم أحدهم يكون عليهم جميعاً.

مادة (662): إذا كان بين الشركاء تراض قولي أو فعلي طبق ما تراضوا عليه واذا لم يوجد تراض بين الشركاء طبق العرف الخاص بالجهة ، وإذا لم يوجد عرف خاص طبقت الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية ، ولا يعتد بالعرف الذي يحرم شخصاً من سعيه أو غلة ماله إذا طلبه بنفسه.

مادة (663): إذا كان للشركاء كرمة (مال) قدمها الشركاء أو بعضهم للسعي فيها قسم الناتج بين الكرمة وسعي الشركاء كل بحسب تأثيره في المستفاد ، ويقسم نصيب الكرمة من الكسب بين من قدموها أو ورثوها من الشركاء كل بنسبة حصته فيها ويقسم الناتج من السعي بين الشركاء جميعاً على الرؤوس سواءً كان ناتجاً من سعيهم في الكرمة أو في غيرها ، ويعطى من كان لسعيه أو وجاهته تأثير في الكسب زيادة بقدر ما تقدم به كسبه0 

مادة (664): يجوز أن يدخل في الشركة العرفية عديم الأهلية وناقصها باذن من وليه أو وصيه مع مراعاة المصلحة ، كما يجوز أن يدخل فيها من لم يكن مشتركاً فيها من قبل وكان له نصيب في الكرمة ويكون له نصيب فيما نتج عن السعي من وقت دخوله.

مادة (665): إذا عمل أجير في الشركة العرفية عملاً كان له أجر المثل على عمله ولا يعامل كشريك مهما كانت المدة التي عمل فيها لدى الشركة.

مادة (666): يعتبر كل شريك من الشركاء في الشركة العرفية وكيلاً وكفيلاً عن غيره من الشركاء فيما يقوم به من عمل وله أن يبيع من المستفاد لمصلحة الشركة وأن يقضي ديونها ، وتبطل كل حيلة يلجأ اليها أحد الشركاء للأضرار بالشركة أو تفويت مصلحة ويكون الضرر عليه.

مادة (667): تنتهي الشركة العرفية بالنسبة للشريك من وقت خروجه منها ولا يكون له نصيب من الناتج من السعي بعد خروجه وانما تكون له غلات أمواله. 

الباب السادس

عقد الصلـــــــــــــح

مادة (668): الصلح عقد يرفع النزاع ويقطع الخصومة يحسم به الطرفان نزاعاً قائماً أو يتوقيان به نزاعاً محتملاً وذلك بأن يتنازل كل منهما عن جزء من ادعائه .

مادة (669): يتم الصلح بالتراضي في الدماء والأموال والحقوق على أن لا يحل حراماً ولا يحرم حلالاً ولا يثبت نسباً أو يسقط حداً ويجوز مع الإقرار والسكوت والإنكار.

مادة (670): يشترط فيمن يعقد صلحاً أن يكون أهلاً للتصرف في الحقوق التي يشملها الصلح.

مادة (671): لا يصح الصلح ممن لا يملك التبرع كالصبي المأذون له وولي الصغير وناظر الوقف ومن اليهم الا في حالتين:

1- إذا كان مدعياً لمن يمثله وكان المدعى عليه منكراً ولا بينة للمدعي فله أن يتصالح على بعض الحق ولا تبرأ ذمة الغريم من الباقي.

2- إذا كان من يمثله مدعى عليه ولدى المدعي بينة وحكم بثبوت الحق فيصالح عنه بما أمكنه .

مادة (672): يصح الصلح من الوكيل المفوض به ويلزم الموكل ما صالح عليه ولا يلزم الوكيل الا اذا ضمن ويرجع بما ضمنه على الموكل.

مادة (673): يجوز الصلح عن المسائل المالية التي تترتب عن الحالة الشخصية أو التي تنشأ عن ارتكاب احدى الجرائم.

مادة (674): يصح الصلح من الفضولي ان ضمن المال أو أضاف الصلح إلى ماله أو أشار إلى عوض أو نفذ أو أطلق وسلم البدل ويتوقف صلح الفضولي على اجازة المدعى عليه اذا أطلق ولم يسلم البدل.

مادة (675): طلب الصلح أو الابراء عن الدعوى لا يعتبر إقرار بها.

مادة (676): إذا كان الصلح بمعنى الابراء صح أن يكون المصالح به والمصالح عنه معجلين أو مؤجلين أو مختلفين ويصح بمجهول عن معلوم أو العكس ويصح من أحد الورثة بدين لزم الميت حيث لا وصي إذا كان في ذلك مصلحة لبقية الورثة وإلا فعلى الوصي .

مادة (677): يحسم الصلح المنازعات التي تناولها ويترتب عليه انقضاء الحقوق والادعاءات التي تنازل عنها أي من الطرفين تنازلاً نهائياً.

مادة (678): يجب أن تفسر عبارات التنازل التي يتضمنها الصلح تفسيراً محدداً وأن لا تنصب الا على الحقوق التي كانت بصفة جلية محلاً للنزاع الذي حسمه الصلح.

مادة (679): يثبت الصلح عند الانكار ببينة شرعية.

مادة (680): الصلح لا يتجزأ فبطلان جزء منه يبطل العقد كله الا اذا تبين من عبارات العقد أو من الظروف أن المتصالحين قد أتفقا على أن أجزاء العقد مستقلة بعضها عن البعض الآخر ويشكل كل منها صلحاً منفرداً.

الباب السابع

عقود التبــــرع

مادة (681): يرجع في أحكام الهبة والنذر والصدقة والعمرى والرقبي إلى قانون الهبة وفي أحكام الوصية والوصي إلى قانون الوصية وفي أحكام الوقف إلى قانـون الوقف.

القسم الثاني

العقود التي ترد على المنفعة والعمل

الباب الأول

عقد الايجار " الاجارة"

الفصل الأول

قواعــــد عامـــة

الفرع الأول

تعريف الايجار وانعقاده وشروط صحته وأحكامه

مادة (682): الايجــار عقد بين مؤجر ومستأجر يقع على منفعة معلومة بعوض معلوم لمدة محدودة أو مطلقة.

مادة (683): يقع الإيجار على منافع الأعيان منقولة أو غير منقولة وعلى عمل الإنسان.

مادة (684): ينعقد الإيجار بأي لفظ يفيد تمليك المنفعة مع النص على قدر الأجرة ويكفى فيه التراضي بين الطرفين ويصح بالمعاطاة إذا علمت الاجرة.

مادة (685): يشترط لإنعقاد الإيجـــار وصحته :

1- أهلية المتعاقدين .

2- كون المؤجر مالكاً لما يؤجره أو ذا ولاية أو وكيلاً لأيهما.

3- رضاء المتعاقدين.

4- تعيين ما هو مؤجر.

5- تعيين المنفعة.

6- بيان مدة الانتفاع أو مسافته.

7- تعيين الاجرة قدراً أو وصفاً.

مادة (686): يصح الايجار على ما يمكن الانتفاع به في الحال مع بقاء عينه.

مادة (687): يصح تأجير المشاع إلى الشريك مطلقاً والى الغير فيما يمكن قسمته والانتفاع به ولو بالمهايأة والشريك أولى به بأجرة المثل وإذا كان المستأجر يجهل الشيوع عند العقد فله الخيار.

مادة (688): يشترط في العين المؤجرة ما يشترط في العين المبيعة ويشترط في المنفعة أن تكون مقدورة وغير محظورة.

مادة (689): كل ما يصلح ثمناً في البيع يصلح أجرة في الايجار ويصح أن تكون الاجرة منفعة.

مادة (690): يصح إشتراط تعجيل الاجرة وتأجيلها وتقسيطها على أقساط تؤدى في أوقات معينة.

مادة (691): إذا كانت الاجرة معجلة يجوز للمؤجر أن يمتنع عن تسليم العين المؤجرة للمستأجر حتى يستوفيها ، ويجوز للأجير أن يمتنع عن العمل كذلك ويجوز للمؤجر والأجير في الحالتين الفسخ اذا لم يوفه المستأجر بالأجرة.

مادة (692): إذا كانت الاجرة مؤجلة لزم المؤجر أن يسلم العين المؤجرة ويلزم الأجير أن يقـوم بالعمل ولا تلزم الأجرة الا عند حلول أجلها.

مادة (693): تجب الأجرة في الإيجار الصحيح باستيفاء المستأجر المنفعة أو تمكينه من ذلك ولو لم ينتفع.

مادة (694): من استؤجر لعمل مخصوص لا يستحق الاجرة الا بالوفاء به.

مادة (695): إذا لم يصح الايجار واستوفى المستأجر المنفعة لزمته الاجرة المعينة أو أجرة المثل.

مادة (696): إذا لم تذكر في العقد مواعيد دفع الاجرة أو المدة يكون للمؤجر طلب الاجرة بحسب العرف.

مادة (697): إذا تعذر الانتفاع بالعين المؤجرة لغصب طارئ أو نحوه سقطت الاجرة ما لم يكن سبب الغصب متعلقاً بالاجير.

مادة (698): من استؤجر في عمل وقام به فله حبس العين التي عمل فيها حتى يستوفي أجرته.

مادة (699): إذا كانت العين المؤجرة مما تتعدد منافعها وذكر في العقد منفعة معينة يكون للمستأجر استيفاء المنفعة المعينة أو ما يتساوى معها أو يقل عنها أثراً في الضرر.

مادة (700): إذا أستوفى المستأجر منفعة تزيد على المنفعة المتفق عليها في العقد لزمته زيادة في الأجرة بقدر الزيادة في الضرر بالاضافة إلى ضمان ما يترتب على ذلك من تلف.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (701): إذا لم يذكر إبتداءً مدة الايجار المعلومة عند التعاقد صرف ذلك إلى وقت انشاء العقد مع التمكين.

مادة (702): يجوز في الايجار الخيارات كلها والتخيير في العين بين عين وأخرى وفي العمل بين عمل وآخر والتعليق على الشرط الصحيح الذي لا يخالف موجب العقد والاضافة إلى المستقبل والاقالة وضمان العين المؤجرة الا فيما ينقص بالاستعمال.

مادة (703): المستأجر لمنفعة والأجير لعمل كل منهما أمين فيما وضع يده عليه بعقد الايجار فلا يضمن التلف أو الضياع الا إذا أهمل أو تعدى أو ضمن ويراعى ما هو منصوص عليه في المواد التالية.

مادة (704): يضمن المستأجر والأجير إذا خالف أحدهما الشروط الصحيحة المنصوص عليها في العقد أو خالف العرف والعادة أو أحدث ما يترتب عليه ضرر.

مادة (705): إذا تلفت العين أو نقصت بعد استيفاء المنفعة المتفق عليها وكان المستأجر ضامناً طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه فيما تقدم وجب للمؤجر مع الضمان الأجر كله وإذا تلفت بعد استيفاء بعض المنفعة وجب له مع الضمان الأجر بنسبة الانتفاع أما الاجير فلا يستحق على عمله شيئاً في الحالتين إذا كان ضامناً.

مادة (706): إذا تلفت العين ولا ضمان على المستأجر أو الاجير وجب الاجر في مقابل الانتفاع أو العمل بنسبة ما حصل من انتفاع أو تم من عمل.

مادة (707): لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يؤجر الشئ المستأجر أو يتنازل عن الايجار لغيره ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك.

مادة (708): على المؤجر إصلاح ما نقص في العين المؤجرة كانهدام بعض الدار أو نحوه الا إذا تعذر عليه الاصلاح لاعسار أو نحوه فللمستأجر الخيار بين الفسخ أو أن ينقص من الأجرة بقدر ما نقص من المنفعة ، وفي حالة التلف الكامل تنفسخ الاجارة ، ويرجع المستأجر بما غرم في الإصلاح إن كان ذلك بأذن المالك وإلا فلا.

مادة (709): يغتفر في الايجار ما جرت عادة الناس على التسامح فيه.

مادة (710): لا يفسخ عقد الايجار بغير حكم الا باتفاق الطرفين.

الفرع الثاني

إنتهاء الايجار وأحكام عامة

مادة (711): ينتهي الايجار بانتهاء المدة المتفق عليها في العقد دون حاجة إلى تنبيه أو إنذار.

مادة (712): إذا أتفق المتعاقدان على فسخ العقد قبل مضي المدة لحاجة شرطت شرطاً معلوماً عمل باتفاقهما مع تنبيه الطرف الآخر في المواعيد المتعارف عليها.

مادة (713): يجوز لكل من الطرفين وورثتهما انهاء الايجار قبل إنتهاء مدته إذا حدثت ظروف من شأنها أن تجعل تنفيذ العقد أو الاستمرار فيه متعذراً مع مراعاة التنبيه بالانهاء في المواعيد المتعارف عليها وعلى أن يعوض الطرف الآخر تعويضاً عادلاً.

مادة (714): لا ينتهي الايجار الصحيح بموت المؤجر أو المستأجر إلاَّ ما استثني في القانون أو باتفاق الطرفين .

مادة (715): لا يترتب على إعسار المستأجر إنهاء الإيجار ولاحلول أجرة لم تستحق ومع ذلك فللمؤجر أن يطلب فسخ الايجار إذا لم تقدم له ضمانات تكفل الوفاء بالاجرة التي لم تحل.

مادة (716): إذا أنتهى العقد وجب على المستأجر رد العين إذا كانت مما ينقل إلى موضع الابتداء أو إخلاؤها إذا كانت مما لا ينقل وذلك فوراً وإلا ضمنها وأجرة مثلها ولو لم ينتفع بها الا أن يكون له عذر من خوف عليها أو على نفسه أو على ماله أو غيبة المؤجر عن موضع الابتداء أو نحو ذلك فلا يضمن العين أو اجرتها ما لم يكن قد ترك التخلية لعذر واستمر انتفاعه بها فتلزمه الاجرة فقط وحد الفور هو أن يتمكن المستأجر من الرد.

مادة (717): مصاريف الرد والإخلاء وأجرة مدة الإخلاء في غير المنقول على المستأجر والانفاق على العين المؤجرة لحفظها مدة الإخلاء على المؤجر.

الفصل الثاني

إيجار المبانـــي

مادة (718): تسري أحكام هذا الفصل على الأماكن وأجزاء الأماكن المبنية باختلاف أنواعها المؤجرة للسكن أو لأعمال تجارية أو صناعية أو لمزاولة مهنة حرة من الأفراد والجهات الحكومية أو الاشخاص الاعتبارية سواءً كانت مفروشة أو غير مفروشة وتسري الأحكام العامة للإيجار فيما لا يتعارض معها.

مادة (719): الاجارة الصادرة ممن له حق المنفعة واذن له المالك بتأجير العين تنقضي بانقضاء هذا الحق إذا لم يجزها مالك الرقبة.

مادة (720): إذا لم تعين الأجرة في العقد ولم تكن قابلة التعيين اعتبرت أجرة المثل زماناً ومكاناً بما يقدره عدلان.

مادة (721): يدفع الإيجار مشاهرة ومقدماً ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك ويكون الوفاء بها في المكان والموعد المتفق عليه في العقد فإذا خلا العقد من النص على ذلك وجب على المستأجر الوفاء بالأجرة في مكان العين المؤجرة في العشر الأيام الأولى من الشهر.

مادة (722): الوفاء بقسط الأجرة لمدة متأخرة قرينة على الوفاء بالأقساط للمدد السابقة عليها ما لم يقم دليل على عكس ذلك.

مادة (723): يلزم المؤجر أن يسلم المستأجر العين المؤجرة وملحقاتها في حالة تصلح معها لأن تفي بما أعدت له من المنفعة وفقاً لما تم عليه الاتفاق ولطبيعة العين فإذا سلمت العين المؤجرة في حالة لا تكون معها صالحة للانتفاع الذي أجرت من أجله أو إذا نقص الانتفاع نقصاً كبيراً جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الأجرة بقدر ما نقص من الانتفاع ما لم يكن قد قبل العين على تلك الصفة.

مادة (724): إذا كانت العين المؤجرة في حالة من شأنها تعريض المستأجر أو من يعيشون معه أو مستخدميه أو عماله لخطر جسيم جـاز للمستأجر أن يطلب فسخ العقد ولو كان قد سبق له التنازل عن هذا الحق .

مادة (725): إذا أدعى الغير حقاً في العين المؤجرة يتعارض مع حقوق المستأجر بمقتضى العقد وجب على المستأجر أن يبادر إلى إعلان المؤجر بذلك للدفاع عن حقوقه فإذا ترتب على هذا الادعاء بالرغم من ذلك أن حرم المستأجر فعلاً من الانتفاع الذي له بموجب عقد الايجار جاز له أن يطلب الفسخ مع التعويض عما لحقه من ضرر أو انقاص الاجرة بقدر ما نقص من الانتفاع.

مادة (726): إذا ترتب على عمل جهة حكومية في حدود القانون نقص كبير في الانتفاع بالعين المؤجرة جاز للمستأجر أن يطلب فسخ العقد أو إنقاص الاجرة بقدر ما نقص من الانتفاع وللمستأجر أن يطالب المؤجر بتعويض ما أصابه من ضرر إذا كان عمل الجهة الحكومية راجعاً إلى سبب يكون المؤجر مسؤولاً عنه وللمؤجر الرجوع على الجهة الحكومية بتعويض ما أصاب العين المؤجرة من ضرر إن كان لذلك مقتضٍ.

مادة (727): لا يضمن المؤجر للمستأجر الغصب والتعدي من الغير ويضمن الغاصب والمتعدي كل خسارة لحقت بالمستأجر أو المؤجر مع رفع أيديهما ومع عدم الاخلال بما نص عليه قانون العقوبات ، ولا يلزم المستأجر بالاجرة في مدة الغصب ما لم يكن متواطئاً أو متسبباً ويكون للمؤجر الرجوع على الغاصب والمتعدي.

مادة (728): يضمن المؤجر للمستأجر سلامة العين المؤجرة من أي عيب يحول دون الانتفاع بها أو ينقص من هذا الانتفاع نقصاً كبيراً فيما عدا العيوب التي جرى العرف على التسامح فيها وهو المسؤول عن خلو العين المؤجرة من أية صفة تعهد صراحة بتوافرها فيها وكذلك عن كل صفة تمنع الانتفاع بها فيما أتفق عليه ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغير ذلك أو يكون المستأجر قد أخبر بالعيب أو علم به وقت التعاقد وقبله وسكت عنه.

مادة (729): على المؤجر أن يمتنع عن كل ما من شأنه أن يحول دون انتفاع المستأجر بالعين المؤجرة ويضمن المؤجر الأعمال التي تصدر منه أو من أتباعه وكل تعد أو إضرار مبني على سبب منه ويلغى كل اتفاق ينص على أن تبرأ ذمة المؤجر من ذلك أو من العيوب جملة.

مادة (730): لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يستعمل العين المؤجرة الا فيما أعدت له وعلى النحو المتفق عليه أو المتعارف عليه ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك.

مادة (731): لا يجوز للمستأجر أن يحدث في العين المؤجرة تغييراً بدون أذن خطي من المؤجر والا وجب الزامه باعادة العين إلى الحالة التي كانت عليها مع التعويض إن كان له مقتضٍ على أنه يجوز للمستأجر وبدون أذن خطي أن يضع بالعين المؤجرة التجهيزات الداخلية للانتفاع كالمياه والنور والهاتف وما إلى ذلك على حساب نفسه مع مراعاة ما جاء في المادة (734).

مادة (732): يلزم المستأجر باجراء الترميمات الكمالية التي يقضي بها العرف ما لم يكن هناك اتفاق يقضي بغير ذلك ويجب عليه أن يبذل العناية اللازمة المعتادة للمحافظة على العين المؤجرة وهو المسؤول عما يصيبها أثناء انتفاعه بها من أي تلف ناشئ عن استعمالها استعمالاً غير مألوف ومسؤول عن حريق العين المؤجرة أو أي ضرر يصيبها أثناء انتفاعه بها ما لم يثبت أن الحريق أو الضرر نشأ عن سبب لا يد له فيه ، وإذا تعدد المستأجرون للعين كان كل منهم مسؤولاً عن الحريق أو الضرر بنسبة الجزء الذي يشغله ويتناول ذلك المؤجر نفسه إذا كان مقيماً في جزء منها ما لم يثبت أن النار بدأت من الجزء الذي يشغله أحدهم أو أن الضرر نشأ عن فعله أو تقصيره فيكون وحده مسؤولاً عن الحريق أو الضرر.

مادة (733): على المستأجر أن يرد العين المؤجرة عند انتهاء الايجار فاذا ابقاها تحت يده دون حق ضبط واعتبر غاصباً وكان ملزماً بأن يدفع للمؤجر تعويضاً يراعى فيه أوفر الأجور مع ما أصاب المؤجر من ضرر أو غرامة.

مادة (734): إذا أوجد المستأجر في العين المؤجرة تحسينات مما يزيد من قيمة العين المؤجرة فإن كان ذلك بموافقة المؤجر الزم المؤجر وضبط بأن يدفع له عند انتهاء الايجار ما أنفقه فيها، وان كان بدون موافقة المؤجر خير بين أن يطلب من المستأجر إزالتها مع التعويض عن الضرر الذي أصاب العين من إزالتها إن كان لذلك مقتضٍ ، وبين أن يبقيها في مقابل الغرامة المعتادة في مثلها وهي قيمتها غير مستحقة البقاء بواسطة عدلين وللمحكمة أن تمهل المؤجر للوفاء بما عليه ما لم يقض الاتفاق بغير ذلك. 

مادة (735): اذا تعدد المستأجرون من شخص واحد لعين واحدة فيقدم الاسبق تاريخاً فاذا التبس فيقدم من وضع يده اولاً على العين المؤجرة فان لم يكن لاحدهم يد قسمت العين بينهم ان امكن القسمة والا قرع بينهم القاضي ويؤدب المؤجـر بتعويض من أصابه الضرر.

مادة (736): اذا تعدد المستأجرون لعين واحدة من اشخاص مختلفين لكل منهم حق في العين اعتبرت العقود كلها باطلة اذا لم يمكن استعمالها لكل مستأجر بخصوصه .

مادة (737): اذا كانت مدة العقد محددة والاجرة معلومة فالعقد صحيح وملزم للعاقدين مدة العقد .

مادة (738): اذا دفع المستاجر قدراً من المال للمؤجر مقابل الانتفاع بالعين المؤجرة اعتبر من مدة الايجار بقدر ما خصه على اساس اجرة المثل زماناً ومكاناً .

مادة (739): الايجار من وصي او ولي شرعي او من متولي وقف لايكون لاكثر من ثلاث سنوات لكل عين ويتجدد عند انتهاء المدة ان رغب الطرفان بايجار المثل زماناً ومكاناً في حينه عند التجديد .

مادة (740): ليس للمستأجر حق التنازل عن الايجار للعين او عقد ايجار العين المستأجرة مع الغير سواء لكل ما استأجره او لبعضه الا باذن المؤجر واذا كان الامر خاصاً بايجار مبنى لانشاء مصنع او متجر ونحوهما واقتضت الضرورة بان يبيع المستأجر المصنع او المتجر استمرت الاجارة بنفس شروط العقد حتى تكتمل مدة الايجار وعلى المشتري الالتزام بما ينص عليه عقد الايجار.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (741): اذا انتقلت ملكية العين المؤجرة من مالك إلى اخر اعتبر عقد الايجار ساري المفعول حتى تنتهي مدة الايجار وعلى البائع اعلام المشتري بمدة الايجار والا فللمشتري حق الفسخ .

مادة (742): اذا باع المؤجر العين المؤجرة بعد استيفائه الاجرة مقدماً فيلزم بمحاسبة المشتري بالاجرة من يوم البيع إلى نهاية مدة الايجار وللمشتري الحق في المطالبة بفسخ البيع اذا رفض البائع تسليم الاجرة التي استلمها مالم يكن عالماً بذلك حال البيع وسكت او رضي به بعده .

مادة (743): يلزم تحديد المدة والاجرة عند العقد وتحدد المدة للمساكن بثلاث سنوات ، وللمتاجر ومخازن الادوية والوكالات التجارية والمطاعم والفنادق بخمس سنوات وللمصانع والورشات والبنوك بعشر سنوات مالم يتفق المتعاقدان على خلافه .

مادة (744): اذا لم تحدد المدة ولا الاجرة في عقد الايجار فيعتبر العقد باطلاً ومع ذلك اذا مكن المؤجر المستأجر من الانتفاع بالعين المؤجرة فيلزم المستاجر باجرة المثل بمعرفة عدلين خبيرين بواسطة المحكمة مع مراعاة المهنة والدخل وتكون مدة الايجار بحسب ما هو منصوص عليه في المادة السابقة (743) .

مادة (745): كل عقد ذكرت فيه الأجرة دون تحديد المدة تعتبر فيه المدة طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (743) .

مادة (746): ينتهي الإيجار بإنتهاء المدة المعينة في العقد دون حاجة الى تنبيه بالإخلاء ، ومع ذلك يكون للمستأجر الأولوية إن تم التراضي على ذلك ولا سيما إذا كانت العين معدة للإيجار مع بذل المستأجر للزيادة بقدر أجرة المثل.

مادة (747): اذا رغب المؤجر او المستأجر في انهاء عقد الايجار الذي لم تحدد فيه مدة او اجرة او الذي تحددت مدتة فعليه اشعار الطرف الاخر برغبته قبل انتهاء المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة (743) بثلاثة اشهر .

مادة (748): اذا كان المستاجر قد نبه المؤجر بانه سوف يخلي العين المؤجرة في نهاية مـدة الايجار او اتفق معه كتابة على ذلك بعد تنفيذ العقد فيلزمه إخلاء العين المؤجرة في نهاية المدة أو في الوقت المتفق عليه ، وليس لـه أن يستفيد من حكم المادة (743) وإذا لم يخل العين المؤجرة طبقاً لما تقدم اعتبر غاصباً وتحكم عليه المحكمة بتخلية العين وبـأوفر اجرة عن مدة الغصب وبالتعويض عما أصاب المؤجـر من ضرر او غرامـة .

مادة (749):يجوز للمؤجر ان يطلب من المستاجر تخلية العين المؤجرة وتحكم له المحكمة بذلك في الاحوال التالية:

اولاً : اذا لم يدفع المستأجر الاجرة المستحقة خلال خمس عشرة يوماً من تاريخ مطالبته بكتاب مسجل مرفق بعلم الوصول او اعلان بواسطة المحكمة .

ثانياً :اذا اساء استعمال العين المؤجرة بان احدث فيها تخريباً غير ناشئ عن الاستعمال العادي او استعملها او سمح باستعمالها بطريقة تتنافى مع شروط العقد او تضر بمصلحة المالك.

ثالثاًً : اذا اجر المستأجر العين المؤجرة او تنازل عنها للغير على خلاف الشروط المتفق عليها او باجرة اكثر ، او كان قد تقاضى مقابلاً عن التنازل أو عن إيجار زائد على الأجرة المتفق عليها ويسقط حق التنازل له .

رابعاً : إذا ثبت ممارسة المستأجر في العين المؤجرة عملاً يتنافى مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية .

خامساً : إذا ثبت أن العين المؤجرة معرضة للسقوط ويخشى فيه على سلامة السكان.

مادة (750): إذا مات المستأجر جاز لورثته أن يطلبوا إنهاء الإيجار إذا اثبتوا انه لسبب موت مورثهم أصبحت أعباء العقد اثقل من أن تتحملها مواردهم أو أصبح الإيجار مجاوزاً حدود حاجتهم ويراعى التنبيه على المؤجر قبل شهر من الإنهاء .

مادة (751): إذا عُقد الإيجار بسبب حرفة او صناعة المستأجر او لاعتبارات اخرى متعلقة بشخصيته ثم مات او زالت الحرفة او الصناعة او الاعتبارات جاز له او لورثته على حسب الاحوال طلب انهاء العقد بعد التنبيه على المؤجر بذلك قبل شهر من الانهاء وتحكم المحكمة بذلك عند تحقق المصلحة .

مادة (752): اذا اعسر المستاجر جاز للمؤجر ان يطلب فسخ الايجار اذا لم يقدم له المستأجر الضمانات التي تكفل له الوفاء بالاجرة التي لم تحل ويجوز للمستأجر أن يطلب الفسخ إذا أثبت عجزه تماماً عن دفع الأجرة ويعتبر الاجنبي في حكم المستأجر المعسر مالم تتكفل الجهة التي يعمل فيها أو السفارة التي يتبعها بسداد الأجرة أو يتنازل المؤجر كتابة عن الكفالة .

مادة (753): تعتبر الأجرة هي المتراضى عليها بين المؤجـر والمستأجر عند العقد وما يؤخذ باسم المفتاح باطل ، وتحكم المحكمة بإرجاعه لمستحقه فان رفضه صودر إلى البنك لصالح الخزينة العامة.

مادة (754): لاتسري الاحكام الواردة في هذا الفصل الا بالقدر الذي لاتتعارض فيه صراحة او ضمناً مع القانون الخاص بالايجارات وخاصة المسائل المتعلقة بمدة الايجار ومقداره وقواعد التخلية على ان يراعى في ذلك الغرض من الانتفاع وطبيعة الاحوال المعيشية وظروف الزمان والمكان وبما لايتعارض مع الأحكام الشرعية .

مادة (755): المؤجرات السابقة تسري عليها احكام هذا القانون .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

إيجار الأراضي الزراعية

مادة (756): يصح إيجار الأراضي الزراعية وغيرها بما يتراضى عليه المتعاقدان .

مادة (757): لا يجوز تأجير الأرض إيجاراً منجزاً لغير مستأجرها الذي انتهت مدة إجارته إذا كان بها زرع قائم لم يبلغ الحصاد ويستمر الزرع باجرة المثل حتى يبلغ الحصاد مالم يكن ذلك بتفريط من المستأجر فللمالك الخيار بين قلع الزرع أو إنشاء إجارة أخرى .

مادة (758): يدخل في الإجارة السواقي والطريق وان لم تذكر في العقد .

مادة (759): اذا غلب الماء على الأرض فاستبحرت ولم يمكن زرعها او انقطع الماء عنها فلم يمكن ريها فلا تجب الأجرة أصلاً وللمستأجر فسخ العقد وإذا نقص الماء فتنتقص الأجرة بقدر ما نقص من الغلة .

مادة (760): إذا تلف الزرع بآفة فان كانت الأجرة نقداً فلا يسقط منها شيء وإذا كانت قدراً من المحصول أو ضماناً من نوعه نقصت الأجرة بقدر ما نقص من الغلة .

الفصل الرابع

المغارسة والمزارعة والمساقاة

الفرع الأول

المغارســـة

مادة (761): المغارسة الصحيحة ان يستأجر مالك الارض من يغرس قدراً معلوماً من ارضه بغرس معين من عند الاجير من الاشجار التي لها اصل ثابت ويقوم الاجير بتربية الغرس حتى يكتمل صلاحه وتبدو ثمرته في مدة معلومة باجرة معلومة ولو جزءاً معلوماً من الارض او الغرس ، وهذا النوع من المغارسة ملزم للطرفين بما تراضيا عليه حال العقد وليس لاحدهما الفسخ ولا تعود الارض كاملة إلى مالكها الا بذهاب كامل الغرس او باتفاق الطرفين .

مادة (762): اذا اختل شرط او اكثر من شروط الصحة فالغروس للغارس وعليه اجرة المثل وعند التفاسخ يخير الغارس بين تفريغ الارض بقلع الغروس ويرجع بنقصانها وهو ما بين قيمتها قائمة ليس لها حق البقاء وقيمتها مقلوعة او تركها لرب الارض واخذ قيمتها قائمة ليس لها حق البقاء .

مادة (763): ما وضع بتعد من غرس او بناء او نحوهما وجب على واضعه ازالته وتسليم ارش الارض لما لحق بها من ضرر بسبب القلع والازالة ، ما لم يرغب الطرفان في بقاء الغرس أو البناء ونحوهما فعلى مالك الأرض قيمة الغرس او الانقاص قائمة ليس لها حق البقاء وعلى الواضع تعدياً اجرة الارض بما يقدره عدلان وارش جناية ما احدثه .

مادة (764): ما لم يرد حكمه في المواد المتقدمة يرجع فيه لعرف الجهة .

الفرع الثاني

المزارعة والمساقاة

مادة (765): إذا أجر رب الارض أرضاً معلومة لشخص اخر ليزرعها زرعاً معلوماً مدة معلومة كان العقد مزارعة صحيحة ملزماً للمتعاقدين ولا يفسخ الا برضائهما او لإخلال الأجير بشروط الإقامة المتفق عليها حال العقد او امتناعه عن تسليم الأجرة .

مادة (766): اذا اجر رب الارض أرضا معلومة لشخص اخر ليزرعها حرثاً وبذراً وتنقية فيما تصلح له بجزء معلوم مما تنتجه الارض كان العقد ملزماً للمتعاقدين بشروطه المتفق عليها حال العقد ، وللمالك رفع يد الأجير بعد حصاد الزرع القائم اذا خالف العرف او اهمل او فرط او أخل بما شرط عليه او عجز وللأجير مقابل ما غرمه في اقامة الارض (العناء) ما يقدره عدلان اذا كان الزرع مما لايقطع العناء عرفاً ولكل من المتعاقدين طلب إنهاء المزارعة بعد حصاد الزرع القائم مع مراعاة التنبيه على الطرف الآخر قبل ذلك بوقت كاف ، وفي البقول ونحوها مما يستغل اكثر من مرة يعمل بالعرف .

مادة (767): لايجوز تأجير جزء من الارض يزرعه الاجير للمالك مقابل اعطاء الاجير جزءاً اخر من الارض يزرعه لنفسه.

مادة (768): لايجوز للمزارع ان يتنازل عن الارض او يؤجرها لغيره الا باذن المؤجر .

مادة (769): اذا ترك الأجير المقصود من العمل بعد ان حرث واصلح الارض ولم يزرعها فان كانت المزارعة صحيحة سقطت غرامته في الحرث والاصلاح مالم يكن الترك لعذر او اختل فيه شرط من شروط الصحة استحق الاجير غرامته بما يقدره عدلان .

مادة (770): المساقاة الصحيحة هي ان يستأجر مالك غرس او زرع شخصاً لاصلاح غرسه او زرعه وتنقيته وسقيه اوراداً معلومة فتكون ملزمة للمتعاقدين ولا تفسخ الا برضائهما او لاهمال او تفريط او جناية من العامل او لعدم الوفاء من المالك بما شرط للعامل من الاجرة، وما اختل فيها شرط من شروط صحتها يجوز للمتعاقدين فسخها قبل العمل ، وبعد العمل يستحق العامل اجرة المثل عما قام به من عمل .

مادة (771): لايجوز للعامل ان يتنازل عن المساقاة لغيره الا بإذن المالك .

مادة (772): اذا اختلف المالك مع الاجير او العامل على الاجرة فالقول قول نافي الزيادة واذا اختلفا في الاذن فالقول للمالك في نفيه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الخامس

ايجـــــــــار الوقف

مادة (773): يسري على ايجار الوقف ما يسري على ايجار الحر فيما عدا ما نص عليه في المواد التالية .

مادة (774): على متولي الوقف مراعاة شروط الواقف في التأجـير.

مادة (775): ليس لمتولي الوقف التاجير باقل من اجرة المثل في العقار الحر ، واذا اجر بغبن فاحش بطل تأجيره ولـه الاخذ بالاكثر بالتراضي عند ابتداء التأجير كل ذلك مالم ينص الواقف على خلافه .

مادة (776): على متولي الوقف تجديد الايجار كل ثلاث سنوات مع مراعاة اجرة المثل عند التجديد .

مادة (777): لمتولي الوقف في تاجير الارض للبناء فيها استيفاء المأذونية بما لا يزيد على ربع قيمة الارض .

مادة (778): تنازل المستأجرعن الارض قبل البناء فيها او تاجيرها لغيره بمقابل او بدون مقابل محظور ، واذا تعاطى المستأجر ذلك اعتبر فسخاً للايجار ويكون على جهة الوقف اعادة ما استلمته من المستأجر من مأذونية واستعادة ارض الوقف ويسري هذا الحكم باثر رجعي على الاراضي التي لم يبن فيها بناء ينتفع به للسكن .

مادة (779): اذا بنى المستأجر في الارض بعد الاذن له بذلك جاز له ان يتصرف في البناء قائماً مستحق البقاء لمن يقبل دفع اجرة مثل الارض لجهة الوقف بشرط أن يخطر الطرفان جهة الوقف ولا يتم التصرف الا اذا وقع المتصرف له لجهة الوقف بقبول دفع الأجرة .

مادة (780): اذا احدث المستأجر في أرض الوقف بناء أو غراساً أو نحوها بغير اذن المتولي فله الحق في ازالته او تملكه للوقف بثمن ماليس له حق البقاء وله تأجيره للمستأجر او غيره اذا لم يقبل ، واذا بنى المستأجر في ارض الوقف بانقاضه بغير اذن المتولي يتملك الوقف البناء وليس للمستأجر شيء وعليه دفع اجرة المثل .

الفصل السادس

إيجار الأشخاص (عقد العمل)

الفرع الأول

أحكــام عامة

مادة (781): عقد العمل يتعهد فيه احد المتعاقدين بأن يعمل في خدمة المتعاقد الاخر وتحت ادارته واشرافه مقابل اجر يتعهد به المتعاقد الاخر .

مادة (782): الاجير نوعان اجير خاص واجير مشترك ، وتبين الاحكام المختلفة لكل نوع في الفرع الخاص به وتسري على عقد العمل عموماً الاحكام المبينة في هذا الفرع مالم تتعارض مع الاحكام الخاصة .

مادة (783): تسري احكام عقد العمل على العلاقة ما بين ارباب الاعمال وبين الطوافين والممثلين التجاريين وغيرهم من الوسطاء ولو كانوا مأجورين بطريق العمالة او كانوا يعملون لحساب جملة من ارباب الاعمال ما داموا تابعين لارباب العمل وخاضعين لرقابتهم ، واذا انتهت خدمات احد ممن تقدم ذكرهم فان له الحق في ان يتقاضى العمالة او الخصم المتفق عليه او الذي يقضي به العرف عن التوصيات التي لم تبلغ رب العمل الا بعد خروج العامل من خدمته وطالب بها خــــلال المدة المعتادة التي يقررها العرف بالنسبة إلى كل مهنة. 

مادة (784): يجوز ان يبرم عقد العمل لخدمة معينة او لمدة معينة ، كما يجوز ان يكون غير معين المدة فاذا كان عقد العمل مدة حياة العامل او رب العمل او لمدة خمس سنوات وجب على من يطلب فسخ العقد ان يخطر الطرف الاخر قبل الفسخ بشهرين .

مادة (785): ينتهي عقد العمل المعين المدة بانتهاء مدته ، فاذا استمر الطرفان بعد ذلك في تنفيذ ما نص عليه العقد اعتبر ذلك تراضياً على الاستمرار فيه لمدة غير معينة ويجب على من يطلب فسخ هذا العقد ان يخطر الطرف الاخــر قبل ان يفسخ العقد بشهرين .

مادة (786): ينقضي عقد العمل المبرم لتنفيذ خدمة معينة بانقضاء العمل المتفق عليه ، فاذا كان العمل المتفق عليه مما يتجدد واستمر الطرفان في تنفيذه اعتبر العقد قد جدد لخدمة اخرى مماثلة وينقضي بانقضاء العمل وهكذا .

مادة (787): إذا أتفق الطرفان على أداء خدمة معينة فإن الأصل في أدائها التبرع إلاَّ إذا كان قوامها عملاً لم تجـر العــادة بالتبرع به أو كان داخـلاً في مهنة من أدَّاه فتكون بأجـر .

مادة (788): اذا لم ينص العقد فردياً كان او جماعياً او لم تنص لائحة المصنع او المتجر على الاجر الذي يلتزم به رب العمل للعامل اخذ بالسعر المقدر لعمل من ذات النوع ان وجد والا قدر الاجر طبقاً لعرف المهنة والجهة التي يؤدى فيها العمل فان لم يوجد عرف تولى القاضي تقدير الاجر وفقاً لمقتضيات العدالة ، ويتبع ما تقدم في تحديد نوع الخدمة الواجب على العامل اداؤها وفي تحديد مداها .

مادة (789): يعتبر جزءاً لا يتجزأ من الاجر :-

1- العمالة التي تعطى للطوافين (الدلالين) والمندوبين الجوالين والممثلين التجاريين .

2- النسب المئوية التي تدفع إلى مستخدمي المحال التجارية عن ثمن ما يبيعونه والعلاوات التي تصرف لهم بسبب غلاء المعيشة .

3- كل منحة تعطى للعامل علاوة على المرتب وما يصرف له جزاء امانته او في مقابل زيادة اعبائه العائلية او ما شابه ذلك اذا كانت هذه المبالغ مقررة في عقد العمل او في لائحة المصنع او المتجر او جرى العرف بمنحها حتى اصبح عمال المصنع او المتجر يعتبرونها جزءاً من الاجر لا تبرعاً بشرط ان تكون هذه المبالغ معلومة المقدار.

مادة (790): يجب على كل عامـــل :

1- ان يؤدي العمل بنفسه وان يبذل في تاديته من العناية ما يبذله الشخص العادي.

2- ان يأتمر باوامر رب العمل الخاصة بتنفيذ العمل المتفق عليه او العمل الذي يدخل في وظيفة العامل اذا لم يكن في هذه الاوامر ما يخالف العقد او القانون او الاداب ولم يكن في طاعتها ما يعرضه للخطر .

3- ان يحرص على حفظ الاشياء المسلمة اليه لتأدية عمله .

4- ان يحتفظ باسرار العمل الصناعية والتجارية حتى بعد انقضاء العقد .

مادة (791): اذا كانت طبيعة العمل تسمح للعامل بمعرفة عملاء رب العمل او بالاطلاع على سر عمله فان لرب العمل ان يشترط على العامل ان لا ينافسه ولا يشترك في مشروع ينافسه بعد انقضاء العمل بشرط ان يكون العامل بالغاً رشيداً وقت ابرام العقد وان يكون العقد محصوراً من حيث الزمان والمكان ونوع العمل ومقصوراً على القدر الضروري لحماية مصالح رب العمل المشروعة ، ولا يجوز لرب العمل ان يتمسك بالشرط المتقدم ذكره اذا فسخ العقد او رفض تجديده دون ان يقع من العامل ما يبرر ذلك او اذا وقع منه ما يبرر فسخ العامل للعقد .

مادة (792): اذا اتفق على شرط جزائي للاخلال بالامتناع عن المنافسة وبالغ فيه رب العمل لجعله وسيلة لإجبار العامل على البقاء معه مدة اطول من المدة المتفق عليها كان هذا الشرط وشرط المنافسة باطلين .

مادة (793): اذا وفق العامل لاختراع جديد اثناء مدة العمل فان ثمرات اختراعه له ولو كان قد استنبطه بمناسبة قيامه بالعمل المتفق عليه ، وذلك مالم تكن طبيعة العمل المتفق عليه تقضي بافراغ جهده للابداع او كان رب العمل قد اشترط عليه صراحة في العقد ان يكون له الحق فيما يهتدي اليه من اختراعات ومع ذلك اذا كان للاختراع اهمية اقتصادية جدية يكون للعامل مقابل يقدر وفقاً لمقتضيات العدالة يراعى فيه مقدار ما عاد على رب العمل من فائدة وما قدمه للعامل من معونات داخلاً في ذلك استعمال العامل لمنشئات رب العمل في سبيل وصوله إلى الاختراع .

مادة (794): يلتزم رب العمل بان يدفع للعامل اجرته في الزمان والمكان المتفق عليه او بحسب العرف .

مادة (795): اذا نص عقد العمل على ان يكون للعامل فوق الاجر المتفق عليه او بدلاً منه جزءاً او نسبة من جملة الايرادات او الارباح او مقدار الانتاج او من قيمة ما يحقق من وفر او ما شاكل ذلك وجب على رب العمل ان يقدم للعامل بعد كل جرد بياناً بما يستحقه مؤيداً بالمعلومات الضرورية وان يأذن للعامل او لشخص موثوق به يتفقان عليه او يعينه القاضي للاطلاع على دفاتر رب العمل ومستنداته للتحقق من صحة هذا البيان .

مادة (796): يجوز لكل من طرفي عقد العمل فسخه اذا كانت مدته غير معينة بالاتفاق او بنوع العمل او بالغرض منه مع مراعاة المهلة التي يجب عليه اخطار الطرف الاخر بها قبل الفسخ ، وإذا لم يراع الطرف الذي فسخ العقد اخطار الطرف الاخر في الميعاد او فسخ العقد قبل انتهاء المهلة لزمه ان يعوض الطرف الاخر بمقدار اجر المهلة او المدة الباقية منها شاملاً جميع الملحقات التي تعتبر جزءاً من الاجر واذا انطوى الفسخ على تعسف اصاب الطرف الاخر بضرر لزم من فسخ العقد فسخاً تعسفياً تعويض الطرف الاخر فوق اجر المهلة او ما بقي منها بمقدار ما اصابه من ضرر ، ويعتبر الفسخ تعسفياً اذا حصل في وقت غير مناسب وبدون مبرر ولا يعتبر مبرراً كثرة الديون التي التزم بها العامل للغير او الحجوز التي وقعها الغير على اجر العامل. 

مادة (797): اذا دفع رب العمل بتصرفاته العامل إلى فسخ عقد العمل وعلى الاخص بمعاملته معاملة جائرة او بمخالفته شروط العقد يكون هو في الظاهر الذي انهى العقد تعسفياً ولا يعتبر نقل العامل إلى مركز اقل ميزة او ملائمة من المركز الذي كان يشغله كذلك اذا ما اقتضته مصلحة العمل ولكنه يعتبر كذلك اذا كان الغرض منه الاساءة إلى العامل .

مادة (798): لا ينفسخ عقد العمل بوفاة رب العمل مالم تكن شخصيته قد روعيت في ابرام العقد ولكن ينفسخ العقد بوفاة العامل .

مادة (799): يجوز ان ينص في قوانين خاصة لعقد العمل على احكام خاصة يلتزم بها العامل ورب العمل وتجب عليهم مراعاتها مالم تتعارض مع احكام الشريعة الاسلامية .

مادة (800):لا تسمع الدعاوى المتعلقة بالعمل بانقضاء سنة من وقت انتهاء عقد العمل الا فيما يتعلق باستيفاء الاجر او بالعمالة والمشاركة في الارباح والنسبة من جملة الايراد او الانتاج او ما شاكل ذلك فان المدة لاتبدأ فيها الا من الوقت الذي يسلم فيه رب العمل إلى العامل بياناً بما يستحقه طبقاً لاخر جرد ، ولا يسري الحكم المنصوص عليه فيما تقدم على الدعاوى المتعلقة بانتهـاك حرمة الاسرار الصناعية والتجارية او بتنفيذ نصوص عقد العمل التي ترمى إلى احترام هذه الاسرار .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الثاني

الأجير الخاص " أجير كل الوقت "

مادة (801): يستحق الاجير الخاص الأجرة بمضي المدة المتفق عليها مع تسليم نفسه الا ان يمتنع عن العمل .

مادة (802): ليس للأجير الخاص أن يعمل في مدة الإيجار لدى غير مستأجره ، فإن عمل للغير ينتقص من أجـره بمقدار ما عمل وتكون الأجرة التي حصل عليها من الغير له وإذا ترتب على ترك العامل العمل بدون عذر ضرر على رب العمل ضمنه العامــل .

مادة (803): لا يضمن الاجير ما تلف او ضاع من مال مستأجره الا اذا كان التلف او الضياع بتفريط او تعد منه او إهمال واذا كان تأجيره للحفظ فانه يضمن .

مادة (804): اذا عمل الاجير الخاص عملاً غير ماذون فيه من مستاجره يكون متعدياً .

مادة (805): يفسخ ايجار الاجير الخاص بالعيب ولا يبدل وكذا بخيار الرؤية .

مادة (806):اذا فسخ رب العمل الايجار قبل انقضاء المدة المعينة بلا عذر او عيب يوجب فسخها لزمه اداء الاجرة بتمامها اذا سلم الاجير نفسه للخدمة فيها .

مادة (807): اذا لم تعين المدة في العقد فلكل من المتعاقدين فسخه في أي وقت اراد وللاجير اجرة مثله في مدة العمل .

مادة (808): لا يلزم رب العمل اطعام الخادم وكسوته الا اذا اشترط عليه او جرى العرف به .

مادة (809): تصح الاجارة للخدمة دون تعيينها ويعمل الاجير المعتاد له من الخدمة فان لم يعتد عملاً معيناً استعمل فيما يستعمل فيه امثاله في غير مرهق ولا دنىء .

مادة (810): يتبع عرف الاجير في اوقات العمل .

مادة (811): تجوز إجارة الظئر لإرضاع ولد غيرها مع تعيين الطفل بالمشاهدة أو الوصف المميز ويلزم إذن زوج الظئر وإن أجرت نفسها بغير إذنه خير في فسخ العقد ، كما يخير أهــل الطفل في فسخ العقد إن حملت المرضـع في وقت الرضاع أو تغيبت لمرض أو لانقطاع لبن ويكون لها أجر ما ارضعت .

مادة (812): يجب على الظئر ارضاع الطفل ورعايته وغسل ثيابه واصلاح طعامه ، ولا يجوز لها ارضاع غيره معه الا ان يكون وليدها ، ولا يجوز لها السفر ولو مع زوجها وتمنع من ذلك .

مادة (813): اذا مات ابو الطفل قبل ان تقبض المرضع أجرتها ولم يكن للطفل مال ولا قريب تجب النفقة عليه ولم يتطوع احد بدفع الاجرة ولا اخرى بارضاعه كانت الاجرة على الدولة .

مادة (814): اذا انتهت مدة اجارة الظئر ولم توجد من ترضعه غيرها او وجدت ولكن الطفل لم يقبل ثدي غيرها تجبر على ارضاعه بأجرة ولا يكون لزوجها أو لأهل الطفل خيار الفسخ في هاتين الحالتين .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الثالث

الاجيــر المشترك

مادة (815): لايستحق الاجير المشترك الاجر الا بالعمل وما بطل من عمله قبل تسليم العين سقط من الاجر بقدر حصته .

مادة (816): للاجير المشترك حق حبس العين حتى يستوفي اجره ويبقى الضمان على حاله حسب ما هو مقرر في المواد التالية .

مادة (817): يضمن الاجير المشترك ما قبضه بقيمة وقت التلف ولو جاهلاً ، الا ان يكون التلف راجعاً إلى المالك او إلى سبب غالب لا يمكن دفعه او يكون قد اشترط عدم الضمان او جرى العرف بذلك فلا يضمن .

مادة (818):يلزم الاجير المشترك تعويض من استأجره بقيمة النقص اليسير في صنعته وهو ما لايجاوز الثلث من قيمة العين مصنوعة واذا كان النقص فاحشاً بان تجاوز ثلث قيمة العين كان المالك بالخيار بين اخذ العين مع تعويضه بقيمة النقص وبين اخذ قيمة العين .

مادة (819): لايسقط الأجر إذا ضمن المالك الأجير المشترك قيمة العين مصنوعة أو محولة .

مادة (820):لايجوز للأجير المشترك الذى التزم العمل بنفسه أن يستعمل غيره وإذا كان العقد مطلقاً جاز له أن يستأجر مثله على العمل كله أو بعضه ويكون ضامناً لما يتلف بيد من استأجره وله الرجوع على من استأجره .

مادة (821): إذا لم يعين الأجر فى العقد يكون للأجير المشترك أجر المثل على ما قام به من عمل وما قدمه من أدوات بحسب العرف ومراعاة ما استغرقه من وقت فى عمله .

مادة (822): السمسار وصاحب الحمام ونحوهما كل منهم أجير مشترك ويكون ضمانه بما تلف بحسب العرف .

مادة (823): إذا شرط الشريك على شريكه حفظ المشترك بينهما أو جرى العرف بذلك ضمن الشريك كالأجير المشترك . 

مادة (824): ينتهى الإيجار بموت الأجير المشترك .

مادة (825): يكون للأجير المشترك فسخ الإيجار إذا كان به عذر يمنعه من العمل .

الفصل السابع

ايجار الحيوان والسيارات للركوب او النقل

الفرع الأول 

نقل الأشخــاص

مادة (826): يصح استئجار الحيوانات والسيارات ونحوها للركوب لتوصيل المستاجر إلى محل معين باجرة معينة سواء كان استئجار ما استؤجر وحده او مع سائقه او كان ركوب المستأجر وحده او مع غيره فيلزم العقد المتعاقدين بشروطه مع مراعاة الاحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية .

مادة (827):من استأجر دابة ونحوها لغرض معين فليس له مخالفته .

مادة (828):اذا تعيبت الدابة او تلفت العربة في الطريق فللمستأجر ان ينقص من الاجرة بقدر ما نقص من المسافة او المدة ودفع اجرة ما قطع منها .

مادة (829): لا يجوز للمستأجر ان يتجاوز المحل المعين في العقد مقدار ما لا يتسامح فيه عادة ولا ان يذهب إلى محل اخر ولا ان يستعمل ما استأجره اكثر من المدة المتفق عليها ولا ان يستعملها في غير ما استؤجرت له فان خالف ذلك فعليه ضمان اجرة المخالفة . 

مادة (830): للمستأجر ان يسلك ما شاء من الطرق المسلوكة الا ان يخالف إلى طريق اصعب من الطريق الذي عين في العقد فتلف ما استأجره فعليه ضمان قيمته فان كان الطريق مساوياً لما اتفق عليه او أسهل فلا ضمان عليه.

مادة (831): لا يجوز للمستأجر ان يضرب الدابة فوق المعتاد ولا ان يسيرها سيراً عنيفاً وعليه المحافظة على العربة والعناية بها عناية الشخص العادي فان خالف المعتاد فعليه ضمان ما تلف .

الفرع الثاني

نقــــل المتـــاع

مادة (832): يصح استئجار الحيوانات والعربات والسيارات ونحوها باجرة معلومة للحمل عليها إلى جهة معلومة او مدة معلومة بشرط بيان ما يحمل عليها فاذا لم يعين الحمل ولا مقداره انصرف إلى المعتاد فاذا تم العقد على الوجه المتقدم لزم المتعاقدين الوفاء به مع مراعاة الاحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد الاتية مالم يوجد شرط او عرف بخلافها .

مادة (833): اذا عين المحمول بالمشاهدة او الوصف الذي ينضبط به ضمنه الناقـل الا لامر غالب واذا تلف الحامل او تعيب لزم الناقل ابداله بلا تفويت غرض كما يلزم الناقل او مندوبه السير مع المحمول وابدال الحامل اذا لزم الامر وان لم يتلف ، ويلزمه أن لايحمل غير مااتفق على حمله .

مادة (834): إذا امتنع الناقل من أن يحمل المحمول واستحال اجباره على ذلك فلا أجرة له .

مادة (835): إذا عين الحامل دون المحمول كان على المستأجر ضمان الحمل وضمان ما يترتب على زيادة فيه أو في المسافة أو المدة مقدار ما يؤثر مثله في الحامل ويخشى بـه عليه فيضعف سيره عادة وعليه أيضاً اجرة الزيادة في الحمل والمدة والمسافة ، فإن كان مالك الحامل هو الذي حمله أو حمله غيره بأمره وساقه في جميع المسافات أو تلف تحت الحمل فلا ضمان على المستأجر ولو كان مالك الحامل جاهلاً للزيادة وإذا اشترك المستأجر مع مالك الحامل تحاصا في ضمان تلف الحامل وقيمة الزيادة في المدة والمسافة .

مادة (836): من استاجر الحامل للحمل وبين نوع ما يحمله وقدره وزناً فله أن يحمله حملاً مساوياً له او اخف في الوزن لا اكثر.

مادة (837): اذا ضعف الحامل في الطريق او تعطل فان كان مستاجراً بعينه كان للمستأجر الخيار بين نقص الاجرة او التريث إلى ان يقوى الحامل او يصلح ، وليس له ان يطلب غيره ويكون للمستأجر طلب غير الحامل اذا لم يكن قد عينه .

مادة (838): نفقة وضع الحمل على الناقل ونفقة الحامل على صاحبه ، واذا انفق المستأجر على الحامل شيئاً في حضور المالك فهو متبرع وله الرجوع اذا انفق في غيبته .

مادة (839): اذا وصل المستأجر إلى مفازة ونحوها وخشي على نفسه وعلى الحامل او على الحامل وحده ولم يكن وقوفه ينجي الحامل ولم يتمكن من ايداعه فتركه وذهب فلا يضمن بالاهمال .

مادة (840): اذا مكن المستأجر من الحامل فامتنع او فسخ قبل الرجوع لزمه اجرة الذهاب وارجاع الحامل الى صاحبه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

عقد المضاربة (القــــراض )

الفصل الاول

تعريف العقد وشروطه

مادة (841): المضاربة (القراض) هي ان يدفع شخص هو رب المال او من يمثله إلى شخص اخر مالاً معلوم القدر والصفة مقابل جزء من الربح معلوم النسبة او بحسب العرف .

مادة (842): يشترط في المضاربة التراضي على التصرف بالمال مالم يرد احدهما او يرجع الموجب قبل القبول .

مادة (843): يشترط في العاقدين رب المال والعامل ان يكون كل منهما اهلاً للتصرف ، وان يقدم احدهما المال للاخر للتصرف فيه .

مادة (844): يشترط في رأس المــــال :

اولاً : ان يكون معلوم المقدار والصفة تفصيلاً مقدماً من احدهما للاخر .

ثانياً : ان يكون نقداً مما يتعامل به او ما في حكمه كسلعة عرف ثمنها باتفاق الطرفين فيكون رأس مال المضاربة .

مادة (845): يشترط في المضاربة (القراض) بيان كيفية قسمة الربح بين الطرفين بـأن يكون لكل منهما نسبة معينة فيه كنصف أو ثلث أو تكون مثل ما شرط رب مال آخر لعامله ولو جهلاه في الحال أو يكون بحسب العرف وتكون الخسارة كذلك بنسبة مالكل واحدٍ منهما في رأس المال .

مادة (846): يلغى في المضاربة كل شرط خالف موجبها .

مادة (847): يصح تعليق المضاربة بالشرط والوقت والحجر على العامل في تصرفه في رأس المال إلاَّ ما استثني في المادة التالية .

مادة (848): لا يجوز لرب المال ان يشترط على العامل ان يقصر تعامله على شخص معين فهذا مخالف لموجب المضاربة ، كما لايجوز له ان يشترط على العامل البيع بالنسيئة واذا تضمن العقد شرطاً من هذين صح العقد وبطل الشرط .

مادة (849): يجوز للعامل ان يتطوع لضمان راس المال دون شرط ويجوز لرب المال ان يشترط على العامل ان يأتيه بمن يضمنه فيما يترتب على تعديه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني

أحكام المضاربة

مادة (850): إذا تم عقد المضاربة (القراض) بأركانه وشروطه التي لاتتعارض مع موجبه كان صحيحاً ولزم كلاً من الطرفين التقيد بما جاء فيه .

مادة (851): يجوز للعامل في مطلق المضاربة من دون ذكر حجر ولا تفويض كل تصرف إلا خلط رأس مال المضاربة بغيره والقرض والسفتجه .

مادة (852): اذا فوض العامل مطلقاً جاز له خلط رأس المال بغيره والمضاربة به ، ويجوز له القرض والسفتجه اذا اذن له بهما او جرى عرف بذلك والعبرة هي بعرف العامل فان لم يكن له عرف فبعرف بلده فان لم يكن لبلده عرف فبعرف الجهة .

مادة (853): مؤن رأس المال من كراء وعلف بهيمة واجرة دلال وغيرها تخرج من ربحه فإن زادت على الربح فمن رأس المال وإن استغرقته فإن زاد رجع العامل على رب المال بالزيادة .

مادة (854): مــؤن العامل وخادمه تخرج من الربح بشروط أربعة هي :

1. ان تكون معتادة .

2. ان تكون في السفر فقط .

3. ان يكون العامل مشتغلاً في السفر بمال المضاربة حفظاً وتصرفاً او احدهما.

4. ان تكون في الربح بحيث لا تستغرقه النفقات وان كانت معتادة وتخرج مؤن رأس المال من الربح اولا.

مادة (855): اذا تلف رأس المال في يد العامل دون تعد منه مخالفة لشروط المضاربة فلا ضمان عليه وله الرجوع على رب المال بما انفقه على رأس المال نفقة معتادة لمثله .

مادة (856): لايجوز للعامل ان ينفرد باخذ حصته من الربح دون شريكه .

مادة (857): يملك العامـل حصته من الربح منذ ظهوره ولكن لا يستقر ذلك الا بالقسمة وكل تصرف قبلها ادى إلى خسارة تؤخذ من الربح جبراً لرأس المال وان انكشف الخسر بعد القسمة .

مادة (858): يجوز لكل من العامل ورب المـال ان يطلب قسمة الربح عند مظنته عادة مالم يتفقا على غير ذلك .

مادة (859): يجوز لرب المال أن يشتري سلع المضاربة من العامل كما يجوز له البيع منه وإذا اشترى سلع المضاربـة أو باعها من غير العامل توقف التصرف على إذن العامـل أو إجازته .

مادة (860): تلحق الزيادة برأس مال المضاربة إذا لم يظهر ربح أو خسران ويجوز أن تكون الزيادة بالاقتراض إذا أذن به رب المال .

مادة (861): يدخل في مال المضاربة ما اشتري بنيتها أو بمالها ولو بغير نية .

مادة (862): إذا اشترى العامل للمضاربة أو باع بثمن معلوم ثم طالبه البائع بزيادة أو المشتري بنقص في الثمن وقع بعد العقد فأجابه لغير سبب شرعي فلا تلحق الزيادة أو النقص مال المضاربة إلاَّ لمصلحة أو عرف .

مادة (863): يضمن العامل الخسارة التي تلحق رأس المال اذا كانت راجعة إلى خطئه بالتعدي أو التقصير أو مخالفته الشروط الصحيحه للمضاربة .

مادة (864): الغبن اليسير مغفور والغبن الفاحش لا يلزم رب المال الا باجازته .

مادة (865): إذا كانت المضاربة باطلة لشرط لحق بالعقد أصلاً مخالف لموجبها كان الربح كله لرب المال والخسر عليه ، ويكون للعامل أجرة المثل ويضمن رأس المال إلاَّ لخسر أو نقصان سعر أو جفاف .

مادة (866): اذا خالف العامل شروط المضاربة او تصرف على خلاف موجبها بعد انعقادها صحيحة فلا يستحق شيئا عند الخسارة ويكون له الاقل من المسمى او اجرة المثل عند الربح ويضمن رأس المال طبقاً لما نص عليه في المادة السابقة.

الفصل الثالث

انقضاء المضاربة (القراض)

مادة (867): تنقضي المضاربة بانقضاء المدة المتفق عليها او المدة المعتادة كالموسم ونحوه وبعزل العامل او موته او بموت رب المال مع مراعاة ماهو منصوص عليه في المواد التالية .

مادة (868):يجوز لكل من رب المال والعامل حل عقد المضاربة (القراض) قبل شروع العامل في العمل فاذا شرع فيه صار لازماً لهما ووجب ابقاء رأس المال تحت يد العامل لحين انقضاء المدة المتفق عليها او المدة المعتادة.

مادة (869): لايجوز لرب المال عزل العامل إذا كان المال عرضاً أو نحوه مما يجــوز فيه الربح في المدة المتفق عليها أو المدة المعتادة وإنما يجوز له عزله إذا تيقن عدم الربح فإن إختلفا يقضى بينهما بما هو أصلح من العزل أو التأخير.

مادة (870): إذا مات العامل أو رب المال لزم تسليم المال لربه أو لوصيه أو ورثته فوراً مالم يكن المال عرضاً وتيقن الربح فيستمر وصي العامل أو وارثه في المضاربة بولاية رب المال أو يستمر العامل فيها بولاية من وصي رب المال أو وارثه أو بولاية القاضي في الحالتين إن رفض صاحب الولاية أصلاً .

مادة (871): حد الفورية في حالتي وفاة العامل او رب المال هو التمكن من تسليم المال فان لم يرد ضمن .

مادة (872): إذا مات العامل معيناً مال المضاربة (القراض) كان لرب المال عين ماله واذا جهل العامل فلم يعين المال بعينه ولو ذكر جنسه وقدره كان المال كالدين يحاصص به رب المال الغرماء واذا اغفل العامل المال ولا اقرار ولا بينة بالبقاء لحين موته وانكر وارثه او اقر مع ادعاء تلف المال كان القول قول الوارث .

مادة (873): القول قول رب المال والبينة على العامل عند الاختلاف في ثلاث مسائل هي :

1- كيفية الربح أي طريقة تحققه ونوعه وجنسه.

2- في نفي الربح بعد اقرار العامل بمال المضاربة مع ادعاء ربح فيه ولا مصادقة على قدره .

3- في ان المال قرض أوغصب ليضمن العامل التالف منه وادعى العامل انه مضاربة (قراض) ومن غير ذلك ان ادعى العامل ان المال قرض لامضاربة فالقول قوله .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث

المقاولة والالتزام بالمرافق العامة

الفصل الاول

عقـد المقاولـــة

مادة (874): المقاولة عقد بين شخص وآخر يلتزم فيه أحدهما وهو المقاول بأن يصنع شيئا أو يؤدي عملاً في مقابل أجـر يلتزم به الآخر وهو رب العمل وسواءً قدم رب العمل المواد اللازمــة للعمل من عنده أم التزم المقاول بتقديم العمل والمواد اللازمـة له معاً .

الفرع الاول

التزامــــات المقاول

مادة (875): إذا قدم رب العمل للمقاول المواد اللازمة يلزم المقاول الحرص عليها ومراعاة أصول الفن والصناعة في استخدامها وتقديم حساب عما استعمل ورد الباقي منها لرب العمل ويضمن المقاول ما ينشأ عن النقص في كفاءته الفنية أو تعديه أو تقصيره أو إهماله من تلف أو خسارة .

مادة (876): إذا التزم المقاول بتقديم المواد اللازمة للعمل كان مسؤولاً عن جودتها وأوصافها بحسب العقد وعليه ضمان ذلك لرب العمل .

مادة (877): في جميع الاحوال يلتزم المقاول على نفقته بتقديم المواد الاضافية المعتادة التي يحتاج اليها في انجاز العمل المتفق عليه مع مراعاة ما اشترط في العقد او عرف الحرفة .

مادة (878): يجب على المقاول إنجاز العمل وفقاً لشروط العقد فإذا تبين أنه يقوم بما تعهد به على وجه معيب أو منافي للشروط فيجوز لصاحب العمل فسخ العقد في الحـال إذا كان إصـلاح العمل غير ممكن وأما إذا كان الإصلاح ممكناً فيجوز لصاحب العمل أن يطلب من المقاول أن يلتزم بشروط العقد ويصحح العمل ضمن مدة معقولة فإذا انقضى الأجـل دون التصحيح جاز لصاحب العمل أن يطلب من المحكمة فسخ العقد والترخيص له بأن يعهد إلى مقاول آخر بإتمام العمل على نفقة المقاول الأول .

مادة (879): يجوز ان يكلف احد المهندسين بوضع تصميم مع الرقابة على تنفيذ المقاول له او بدون ذلك فاذا اقتصر عمله على وضع التصميم فلا يسأل الا عن العيوب التي تنشأ عنه .

مادة (880): لا يجوز لمهندس أو مقاول أن يقيم أو يشارك في إقامة مبان أو منشآت معيبة ولو كان العيب ناشئاً عن الأرض أو بإذن رب العمل مما يحدث بها خللاً مضراً أو تهدماً كلياً أو جزئياً فإن فعلا كانـا مسؤولين قِبَل الغير عما يترتب على ذلك من أضرار ويشاركهما رب العمل في المسؤولية إذا علم بالعيب وأجازه .

مادة (881): يضمن المقاول والمهندس ما يحدث من خلل مضر أو تهدم كلي أو جزئي فيما شيداه من مبان أو أقاما من منشآت ثابتة أخرى ولو كان ذلك ناشئاً عن عيب بالأرض إذا كان رب العمل قد أجاز اقامة المنشئآت المعيبة ويعتبر الخلل مضراً اذا كان يهدد متانـة البناء وسلامته ، ويمتد الضمان إلى ما يعتاد عرفاً من سلامة البناء فيها فان لم يوجد عرف ولا اتفقا على مدة السلامة فيكون إلى عشر سنوات من وقت تسليم العمل لربه مالم يكن الاتفاق على ان تبقى المباني أو المنشئات أقل من ذلك فيكون الضمان للمدة المتفق عليها ويقع باطلاً كل شرط يقصد به إعفاء المهندس والمقاول من الضمان أو الحد منه.

الفرع الثاني

التزامات رب العمل

مادة (882): يجب على رب العمل عند تمام العمل ووضعه تحت تصرفه ان يبادر إلى استلامه بحسب العرف الجاري في المعاملات ، واذا امتنع دون سبب مشروع رغم دعوته إلى ذلك بانذار رسمي اعتبر ان العمل قد سلم اليه.

مادة (883): يلزم رب العمل دفع الاجرة للمقاول بحسب ما يقضي به العقد او العرف ومع عدمهما تقسط اثلاثاً في اول العمل واوسطه وعند استلامه .

مادة (884): اذا ابرم العقد بمقايسة على اساس الوحدة واستلزم التصميم المتفق عليه مجاوزتها واخطر المقاول رب العمل بما يتوقعه من زيادة في الوحدات في الوقت المناسب فوافق او سكت لزم رب العمل دفع ما زاد عن قيمة المقايسة من نفقات .

مادة (885): اذا تبين ان الزيادة في الوحدات التي يقتضيها تنفيذ التصميم جسيمة جاز لرب العمل وقف التنفيذ مع ايفاء المقاول قيمة ما انجزه من الاعمال مقدرة وفق شروط العقد .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (886): اذا ابرم العقد باجر اجمالي على اساس تصميم متفق عليه مع رب العمل فليس للمقاول ان يطالب باية زيادة في الاجر ولو عدل في التصميم أو اضاف اليه الا ان يكون ذلك راجعاً إلى خطأ من رب العمل او باذن منه .

مادة (887): ليس للمقاول ان يطالب بزيادة في الاجر على اساس ارتفاع الاثمان او زيادة اجور الايدي العاملة او غيرها من التكاليف الا اذا انهار التوازن الاقتصادي بين التزاماته والتزامات رب العمل بسبب حوادث استثنائية عامة ورأى القاضي ذلك طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (211) ويجوز للقاضي بناء على طلب احد الطرفين فسخ العقد في مثل هذه الاحوال .

مادة (888): اذا لم يتفق الطرفان على تحديد الاجر وتم العمل رجع في تحديد الاجر إلى قيمة مثل العمل والنفقات وقت تنفيذ العمل .

مادة (889): يلتزم رب العمل بدفع اجر مستقل للمهندس المكلف منه عن وضع التصميم وعمل المقايسة واجر الاشراف على العمل فاذا لم يحدد العقد اجرا عن ذلك رجع في تقديره إلى العرف الجاري واذا لم يتم العمل وفقاً للتصميم الذي وضعه المهندس فيلزم له اجر عن التصميم بحسب العقد والا فأجر المثل .

الفرع الثالث

اسناد المقاول العمل إلى مقاول اخر

مادة (890): يجوز للمقاول ان يسند تنفيذ العمل كله او جزء منه إلى مقاول اخر الا اذا منعه شرط في العقد او كانت كفاءته الفنية معتمداً عليها منظوراً اليها في تنفيذ العمل .

مادة (891): اذا اسند المقاول العمل او جزءاً منه إلى مقاول آخر فان المقاول الاول يكون مسؤولاً عن العمل قبل رب العمل .

الفرع الرابع

انقضاء عقد المقاولة

مادة (892): لرب العمل ان يفسخ المقاولة في أي وقت ولو قبل اتمام العمل ان كان هناك سبب يحول دون المصلحة التي ارادها رب العمل شرط ان يدفع للمقاول ما انفقه واجر ما انجزه من عمل طبقاً لشروط العقد وان يعوضه عن ما لحقه من ضرر .

مادة (893): ينفسخ عقد المقاولة باستحالة تنفيذ العمل المعقود عليه .

مادة (894): إذا تلفت المواد بأمـر غالب قبل استعمالها في الشيء المقاول عنه كان الضمان على من استوردها من المقاول أو رب العمل الا اذا كان رب العمل قد سلمها للمقاول وضمنه او كلفه بحفظها او جرى عرف بضمانه ، واذا تلف الشيء المقاول عليه بعد اقامته قبل تسليمه لرب العمل فليس للمقاول ان يطالب رب العمل لا بأجر عمله و لا برد نفقاته الا اذا كان قد اعذره باستلام الشيء فتقاعس او كان التلف راجعاً إلى خطأ رب العمل او إلى عيب في المواد التي قدمها فيكون للمقاول المطالبة باجر عمله ونفقاته والتعويض عند الاقتضاء .

مادة (895): ينفسخ عقد المقاولة بموت المقاول اذا كانت مؤهلاته الشخصية محل اعتبار في التعاقد فان لم تكن مؤهلاته كذلك جاز لورثته اتمام العمل إذ توفرت فيهم الأهلية، وإن كان فيهم قاصر فلا بد من المصلحة لإدخاله معهم . 

مادة (896): اذا انقضى عقد المقاولة بموت المقاول الزم رب العمل للورثة بتعويض ما أتمه المقاول من اعمال وما انفقه لتنفيذ مالم يتم بقدر ما عاد على رب العمل من نفع من هذه الاعمال والنفقات ، ويجوز لرب العمل ان يطالب بتسليم المواد والرسوم التي اعدت لتنفيذ العمل في مقابل تعويض عــادل عنها مع مراعاة مصلحة الورثة .



الفصل الثاني

التزام المرافق العامة

مادة (897): التزام المرافق العامة عقد بين الجهة الحكومية المختصة بتنظيم مرفق عام ذي صفة اقتصادية وبين فـرد او شركة يعهد اليها بادارة هذا المرفق واستغلاله في مدة معينة.

مادة (898): يلتزم المتعهد بان يؤدي للعملاء المنتفعين على الوجه المعتاد الخدمات المقابلة للاجر الذي يقبضه وفقاً لشروط عقد الالتزام وملحقاته والقوانين واللوائح المنظمة له .

مادة (899): اذا كان المتعهد محتكراً للعمل قانوناً او فعلاً وجب عليه ان يساوي بين عملائه في الخدمات العامة وفي الاجور التي يتقاضاها عنها ، ويجوز تخفيض الاجور او الاعفاء منها لمن تتوافر فيه شروط يعينها المتعهد على ان ينتفع بهذه الميزة كل من تتوافر فيه هذه الشروط ولا يجوز التمييز في غير ذلك ، واذا خالف المتعهد الاحكام المبينة في الفقرتين السابقتين الزم بتعويض الضرر الذي قد يصيب الغير من جراء الاخلال بالتوازن الاقتصادي في المنافسة المشروعة .

مادة (900): يكون لتعريفات الاسعار التي قررتها الحكومة قوة القانون فلا يجوز للمتعهد وعملائه الاتفاق على ما يخالفها .

مادة (901): يجوز اعادة النظر في تعريفات الاسعار وتعديلهـا فاذا صدقت الحكومة على التعديل سرت الاسعار الجديدة من الوقت الذي يحدده تصديق الحكومة بدون أثر رجعي ويسري التعديل على الاشتراكات طويلة المدى على ما بقي فيها من مدة بنسبة الزيادة او النقص في الاجور .

مادة (902): للمتعهد او العميل تصحيح ما يقع من انحراف او خطأ في الاجور واسترداد ما ضاع عليه بسبب ذلك ، ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق على خلاف ذلك ، ولكن لاتسمع الدعوى بالاسترداد بعد مضي سنة من وقت قبض الاجور التي لاتتفق مع الاسعار المقررة .

مادة (903): يلزم عملاء مرافق توزيع المياه والكهرباء او ما شابه ذلك تحمل العطل والخلل الذي يلزم ادوات المرفق عادة بالقدر الذي تقتضيه صيانتها واصلاحها ، فاذا زاد الامر عن المالوف الزم المتعهد بغرامة ما عاد على العميل من ضرر مالم يكن العطل او الخلل راجعاً إلى قوة قاهرة خارجة عن إدارة المرفق او إلى حادث مفاجئ وقع في هذه الادارة دون ان يكون في وسع اية ادارة يقظه غير معتقدة توقعه او ان تدرأ نتائجه ، ويعتبر اضراب العمال عن العمل حادثا مفاجئاً اذا لم يقع بخطأ المتعهد ولم يكن في وسعه استبدال عمال اخرين بالعمال المضربين او ان يتلافى نتيجة اضرابهم باية وسيلة اخرى .

مادة (904): يلزم المتعهد لمرافق توزيع المياه والكهرباء وما شاكل ذلك ان يقدم لعملائه كشف حساب بالمستحق عليهم تبين به وحدة القياس والسعر المتفق عليه الذي اقرته الحكومة ومجموع المستهلك وجملة الثمن وغيره من المستحقات وسببها وعليه مراقبة العاملين في المرفق وتصحيح الاخطاء التي يقعون فيها وتدارك كل اهمال في حينه وهو ضامن لما يترتب على ذلك من اضرار في حــدود ما نص عليه القانون

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الرابع

الوكـــالــــة

الفصل الاول

الوكالة وشروطها واحكامها واثارها

مادة (905): الوكالة هي اقامة الغير مقام النفس حال الحياة في تصرف معلوم جائز شرعاً فيما يصح للاصيل حق مباشرته بنفسه.

مادة (906): تنعقد الوكالة بايجاب الموكل وتبطل بالرد من الوكيل قبل القبول .

مادة (907): يشترط في الموكل ان يكون اهلا للتصرف فيما وكل فيه ويشترط في الوكيل ان يكون عاقلاً فلا يصح للمجنون ولا للصبي غير المميز ان يوكل غيره ولا يصح لغيره ان يوكله ولا يصح للصبي المميز ومن في حكمه ان يوكل غيره فيما يضره ويصح له ان يوكل غيره فيما هو نافعله مطلقاً وفيما يدور بين النفع والضرر باذن من وليه او وصيه .

مادة (908): تقع الوكالة بما يدل عليها كلفظها او بامر او باذن او بلفظ الوصية حال الحياة وتتم بالكتابة او بالرسالة او بالاشارة المفهمة من العاجز كالاخرس ونحوه ، وتصح الوكالة مطلقة او مقيدة بقيد او معلقة على شرط او مضافه إلى اجل وتصح الوكالة في اثبات الحدود والقصاص واستيفائها .

مادة (909): الإجازة اللاحقة لتصرف سابق في حكم الوكالة السابقة .

مادة (910): كل تصرف يجوز للموكل ان يعقده بنفسه يجوز له ان يوكل فيه غيره الا ما استثنى ولا تجوز الوكالة في امر متعلق بشخص الموكل كاليمين واللعان ولا في محظور ولا في تأدية الشهادة الا على وجه الارعاء ولا في الاحياء والتحجر الا في حدود ما يسد حاجته وحاجة من تلزمه نفقته .

مادة (911): لا تصح الوكالة المجهولة جهالة كلية .

مادة (912): الوكالة نوعـــان :

1- وكالة تفويض تخول للوكيل التصرف في كل ما تصح النيابة فيه من الحقوق المالية وغيرها الا الاقرار وما استثناه الموكل منها او دل العرف على عدم اندراجه فيها .

2- ووكالة خاصة يخول فيها للوكيل التصرف في شيء خاص بالنص او بالعرف اذا وقعت الوكالة بالفاظ عامة لاتفويض فيها ولا تخصيص فانها لا تخول الوكيل صفة الوكالة الا في الاعمال التي تتعلق بادارة المال وما هو لازم لذلك من تصرفات ، ويعد من اعمال الادارة الايجار الذي لا تزيد مدته على ثلاث سنوات واعمال الحفظ والصيانة واستيفاء الحقوق ووفاء الديون وبيع المحصول وبيع البضاعة وبيع المنقول الذي يسرع اليه التلف وشراء ما يلزم لحفظ الشيء محل الوكالة واستغلالـه .

مادة (913): الوكالة الخاصة لا بد فيها من النص في كل عمل ليس من اعمال الادارة وبوجه خاص البيع والرهن والتبرعات والصلح والاقرار والتحكيم وتوجيه اليمين والخصومة .

مادة (914): يجوز التوكيل بالخصومة ولو بدون رضاء الخصم ولا يصح للوكيل بالخصومة الصلح والتوكيل الا باذن صريح من موكله او مفوضه .

مادة (915): اذا وكل رجل رجلين فصاعداً في شيء فانه لايصح ان ينفرد احدهما بالتصرف حيث وكلا معا في وقت واحد بلفظ واحد الا فيما يخشى فواته وضابطه كل ما افتقر إلى رضاء الغير وقبوله او يبطل بالتراخي كالبيع والشراء لشيء معين والخلع والشفعة والكتابة والهبة بعوض فهذه لكل واحد ان ينفرد بالتصرف فيها واما مما لايخشى فواته كالاقرار والابراء والهبة والعتاق بغير عوض والطلاق فلا ينفرد احدهما بالتصرف في هذه ، هذا اذا لم يشترط الموكل اجتماعهما في التصرف والا لم يجز لاحدهما الانفراد ولو خشي الفوت .

مادة (916): ليس للوكيل توكيل غيره فيما وكل بـه إلاَّ إذا كان مفوضاً أو أذن له الموكل وإذا تم توكيل الوكيل الثاني صحيحاً صار وكيلاً للموكل ، ويجوز للمحامي المفوض توكيل غيره من المحامين مالم يتفق صراحة على غير ذلك .

مادة (917): تسري على الوكالة احكام النيابة عن الغير المبينة في المواد من (165 - 169) من هذا القانون مع مراعاة الاحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية .

مادة (918): اذا لم يصرح الوكيل في التصرفات التي يجوز له اضافتها إلى نفسه ، وهي البيع والاجارة والصلح بمال باضافتها إلى الموكل فان الحقوق التي تنشأ عنها ترجع إلى الوكيل ولا ترجع إلى الموكل إلاَّ بإذن الوكيل او ورثته او وصيه أما غيرها من الحقوق الاخرى الناتجة عن التصرفات التي لايجوز للوكيل اضافتها إلى نفسه كالنكاح والخلع والصلح عن دم العمد وعن الانكار والصدقة والهبة والاقراض والشركة والمضاربة والاعارة والايداع والرهن وغيرها فان الحقوق التي تنشأ عنها ترجع إلى الموكل ويلزم الوكيل اضافتها إلى الموكل لفظاً عند القيام بها .

مادة (919):تتعلق حقوق العقد في الرسالة بالمرسل لا بالرسول .

مادة (920): يلزم الوكيل تنفيذ الوكالة دون تجاوز لحدودها المتفق عليها او ما جرى به العرف.

مادة (921): اذا اتفق الاصيل والوكيل على اجر معين لزم ، والا فاجر المثل مالم يكن الوكيل متبرعا.

مادة (922): الوكيل امين يصدق في القبض والتلف بغير خيانة ولا تفريط ان كان بدون اجرة الا الضياع فهو تفريط فلا يصدق ويضمن وكذا يضمن ثمناً قبضه من الموكل بعد ما اشترى فتلف في يده ، فلا يلزم الموكل بل يغرمه الوكيل ويعامل الوكيل باجره معاملة الاجير كما سبق في الاجارة في المادة رقم (801) .

مادة (923): لايصح تصرف الوكيل فيما وكل فيه قبل العلم بالوكالة .

مادة (924): لا يصح للوكيل ان يقبل ما رد عليه بعيب الا بحكم ولا يصح له البيع بعد ذلك الا بامر جديد صراحة او بقرينة تدل على ذلك .

مادة (925): لايجـوز للوكيل ان يستعمل مال الموكل لصالح نفسه وان فعل يعتبر متعدياً ويعامل معاملة الغاصب .

مادة (926): اذا تعدد الوكلاء في امر يلزمهم القيام به ونفذوه معاً كانـوا متضامنين في المسؤولية عنه.

مادة (927): يلزم الموكل ان يدفع للوكيل كل ما انفقه في تنفيذ الوكالة تنفيذا معتاداً سواء نجح ام لم ينجح .

مادة (928): اذا تعدد الموكلون في عمل مشترك كانوا متضامنين قبل الوكيل فيما يترتب على تنفيذ الوكالة مالم يتفق على غير ذلك .

مادة (929): يلزم الوكيل ان يبذل في تنفيذ الوكالة العناية التي يبذلها في اعماله الخاصة دون ان يكلف في ذلك ازيد من عناية الرجل المعتاد .

مادة (930): يلزم الوكيل ابلاغ الموكل بما وصل اليه في تنفيذ الوكالة اولاً باول كلما امكن ذلك كما يلزمه تقديم حساب عنها للموكل .

الفصل الثاني

في انتهاء الوكالة

مادة (931): تنتهي الوكالة في الاحوال الاتية :

1- اذا اتم العمل الموكل فيه .

2- اذا انتهى الاجل المحدد للوكالة .

3- اذا تصرف الموكل في الشيء الموكل فيه .

4- اذا مات الموكل او زالت اهليته .

5- اذا مات الوكيل او زالت اهليته .

6- جحد الموكل للوكالة عزلٌ للوكيل من حينه .

7- اذا نزل الوكيل عن الوكالة واعتزلها .

مادة (932): يجوز للموكل ان يعزل الوكيل في أي وقت في مواجهته او بعد اعلانه ولا يخل ذلك بحقوق الوكيل وبخاصة اجرته عن مدة الوكالة ان كان باجر .

مادة (933): يجوز للوكيل ان يعتزل الوكالة في أي وقت في مواجهة الموكل او بعد اعلانه.

مادة (934): ليس للموكل ان يعزل الوكيل ولا للوكيل ان يعتزل الوكالة اذا تعلق بها حق للغير الا في الاحوال الضرورية وبعد اعلان الغير بذلك ويتحمل المتسبب في العزل ما يحصل من ضرر على الغير .

مادة (935): يلزم الوكيل في حالة انتهاء الوكالة ان يصل بالاعمال الموكل فيها التي بدأها إلى حالة لاتتعرض فيها للتلف ويلزم ذلك ورثته ذوي الاهلية اذا كانوا على علم بالوكالة كما يلزمهم اعلان الموكل بموت الوكيل .

مادة (936): لا ينفذ ما فعله الوكيل بعد العزل وبعد العلم به مطلقاً وكذا ما فعله بعد العزل قبل العلم به الا فيما يتعلق به حقوقه وهي الاجارة والبيع والصلح بالمال حيث عزل باللفظ ولم يضف الوكيل إلى الموكل كما نصت عليه المادة (918) وكذا الوكيل باعارة او اباحة او بما هو في حكمها اذا عزل ولم يعلم بالعزل فلا حكم للعزل قبل العلم به في جميع ذلك .

مادة (937): ينقلب الوكيل فضولياً بمخالفته المعتاد في عرف الموكل ثم عرف بلده ، وميلها هذا في الوكالة المطلقة وانقلابه فضولياً انما هو في تلك الصفة التي خالف المعتاد فيها فقط ولا ينعزل بذلك بل يبقى موقوفاً على اجازة الموكل وكذا ينقلب فضولياً بمخالفة ما عين له الموكل وهو مما يتعين سواء كانت المخالفة عقداً او قدراً او اجلاً أو جنساً أو نوعاً أو صفة أو عرضاً إلاَّ أن يخالف الوكيل ما عينه الموكل بزيادة من جنس ثمن عين المبيع او رخص من قيمة ما اشتراه الوكيل او استفاد فيما امر بيعه مؤجلاً فان المخالفة لا تضر مالم ينهه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الخامس

الوديعــــــــــــــه

الفصل الاول

الوديعة وشروطها واحكامها

مادة (938): الوديعة هي ترك المودع مالا لدى غيره لمجرد حفظه بالتراضي وتكون اما مع تسليم المال للوديع او التخلية بينه وبين المال والاصل في الوديعة ان تكون بغير اجر .

مادة (939): يشترط في المودع والوديع ان يكونا جائزي التصرف.

مادة (940): يلزم الوديع المحافظة على المال المودع لديه بما يحفظ ماله وان يضعه في حرز مثله .

مادة (941): اذا كان الوديع معدوم الاهلية فلا ضمان عليه في استهلاك الوديعه وكذا اذا كان صبياً مميزاً او من في حكمه فلا يضمن الا اذا كان ماذوناً له بالتجارة او بقبض الوديعة أو استهلكها فانه يضمن .

مادة (942): الوديعة امانة في يد الوديع فلا يضمن تلفها مالم يتعد على الوديعة او يقصر في حفظها فانه يضمن تلفها .

مادة (943): يعتبر تعدياً استعمال الوديعة او اعارتها او تأجيرها او رهنها أو ايداعها عند الغير او السفر بها بدون عذر او نقلها او جحدها لفظاً ولو هازلاً او الامتناع عن تسليمها او التخلية بينها وبين المودع بعد طلبها او الجناية عليها عمداً ويعتبر تفريطاً حفظ الوديعة بما لا تحفظ بمثلها او وضعها عند من لا يحفظ مثلها او عدم التحرز عليها او نسيانها او ضياعها او الجناية عليها خطأ او سهواً كأن يسقط عليها او خلطها بماله او بمـال غيره خلطا لا يتيسر معه تمييزها ، ولا يعتبر تعدياً او تفريطا كل ما وقع باذن المودع او برضاه .

مادة (944): اذا زال التعدي او التفريط قبل التلف صارت الوديعة امانة في يد الوديع .

مادة (945): نفقة حفظ الوديعة ومؤنتها على المودع اصلاً فإذا لم ينفق فعلى الوديع أن ينفق بما لا يزيد على المعتاد إلا بأمر القاضي وله الرجوع على المودع بما انفق فان فعل بدون امر كان متبرعاً وللقاضي ان يأمر ببيع الوديعة وحفظ ثمنها عند الوديع اذا رأى المصلحـة في ذلك .

مادة (946): يجوز لكل من المودع والوديع انهاء الايداع في أي وقت ويلزم الوديع رد الوديعة إلى صاحبها .

مادة (947): اذا غاب المودع بقيت الوديعة حتى يقع اليأس من حياته وعندئذ تدفع إلى ورثته فان لم يكن له وارث او جهل فللمصالح العامة .

مادة (948): اذا مات الوديع وعين الوديعة دفعت لصاحبها وان اجمل في التعيين ونص على القدر صارت ديناً في تركته وان لم ينص على القدر فالبينة على المالك وفي الحالتين يشارك المالك سائر الغرماء واما ما اغفله الوديع فيحكم بتلفه الا ان يبين المالك على البقاء إلى ما قبل الموت بوقت لا يتسع للرد او التلف.

مادة (949): اذا التبس على الوديع من صاحب الوديعة تكون اولاً لمن بين انهاله ثم لمن حلف وتقسم على المودعين بالتساوي في حالة ما اذا بينا معا او حلفا معا ونكلا معا ولا يمين لهما على الوديع .

مادة (950): يعطى الطالب من المودعين حصته ولو في غيبة شركائه مما يمكن قسمته افرازاً اما مالا يمكن قسمته افرازاً فلا يميز له نصيب فيه الا في حضور شركائه او بامر الحاكم بعد اعلان شركائه حضروا او لم يحضروا .

مادة (951): اذا اختلف الطرفان فالقول للوديع في رد الوديعة وعينها وتلفها وان التالف وديعة لا قرض واذا جحد الوديع الوديعة فاثبت المالك الوديعة فادعى الوديع الرد أوالتلف فالقول قول المالك في عدم الرد والتلف والقول للمالك في نفي الغلط والقدر والاذن بالنقل والاستعمال والتصرف .



الفصل الثاني

بعض انواع الوديعة

مادة (952): اذا كانت الوديعة مبلغاً من النقود او مالا يتلف بالاستعمال واذن المودع للوديع باستعماله اعتبر التصرف قرضاً لا وديعه .

مادة (953): الفنادق وما يماثلها من الاماكن التي يقيم فيها الناس باجر يعتبر اصحابها ملزمين بالعناية بالاشياء التي يضعها النزلاء فيها وبالمحافظة عليها ومسؤولين عن افعال المترددين على المكان بسبب اهمالهم في رقابتهم وتحدد مسؤوليتهم بالنسبة للنقود والاشياء الثمينة فيما لا تزيد قيمته على خمسة الاف ريال الا اذا نبهوا ادارة المكان إلى وجودها فاخذت على عاتقها حفظها وهي تعرف قيمتها او رفضت دون مسوغ ان تتسلمها للمحافظة عليها او كان الحادث قد وقع بخطأ جسيم من الادارة او من احد العاملين بالمكان فعليها الضمان.

مادة (954): اذا حدثت سرقة او ضياع او تلف فيجب على المسافر اخطار ادارة المكان الذي ينزل فيه بمجرد علمه فوراً فان ابطأ دون مسوغ اعتبر متنازلاً عن حقوقه ولا تسمع دعوى المسافر قبل صاحب المكان بانقضاء ستة اشهر من اليوم الذي يغادر فيه المكان .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

التعديل (الحراسة)

مادة (955): التعديل هو تسليم المتنازع عليه إلى شخص ثالث بقرار من الحاكم او برضا الطرفين المتنازعين للمحافظة عليه وادارته ورده مع غلته المقبوضة إلى من يثبت له الحق فيه .

مادة (956): تجوز الحراسة القضائية على اموال الوقف اذا قام نزاع بين المسؤولين عليه او بينهم وبين من يدعي حق الولاية عليه او اذا رفعت دعوى لعزل المتولي وتبين ان الحراسة لابد منها للمحافظة على اموال الوقف وحقوق ذوي الشأن وتنتهي الحراسة في هذه الحالة بمجرد تعيين متولٍ على الوقف كما تجوز الحراسة القضائية على الوقف اذا كان مديناً لحين تمام سداد الدين واذا كان احد المستحقين مديناً معسراً تجوز الحراسة القضائية على حصته وحدها ان امكن افرازها مؤقتاً والا فعلى الوقف كله ويشترط في الحالتين ان تكون الحراسة هي الوسيلة الوحيدة التي تحول دون ضياع حقوق الدائنين بسبب سوء ادارة المتولي او غشه .

مادة (957): يكون تعيين الحارس العدل سواء كانت الحراسة اتفاقية او قضائية باجماع ذوي الشأن وان اختلفوا تولى القاضي تعيينه مراعياً في ذلك المصلحة .

مادة (958): يلزم الحارس (العدل) المحافظة على الأموال المعهود بها اليه وادارتها وان يبذل في ذلك عناية الرجل المعتاد.

مادة (959): لايجوز للحارس (العدل) ان يحل محله في اداء مهمته كلها او بعضها احد ذوي الشأن الا برضاء الاخرين .

مادة (960): لايجـوز للحارس (العدل) ان يتصرف في عين الاموال المسلمة اليه الا برضاء ذوي الشأن جميعاً او بامر من القضاء مالم تكن من عروض التجارة ويخشى تلفه .

مادة (961): يستحق الحارس اجراً مالم يتنازل عنه صراحة واذا لم يعين الاجر في سند اختياره كان له اجر المثل .

مادة (962): اذا قبل الحارس الحراسة وتسلم المال لزمه ان يمسك دفاتر حساب منتظمة ويجوز للقاضي ان يلزمه بامساك دفاتر موقع عليها من المحكمة لضمان انتظامها ويلزم الحارس تقديم حساب دوري لذوي الشأن عن ادارته للمال سنوياً او للمدة التي يحددها سند تعيينه يبين فيه ما تسلمه وما انفقه ويعزز ذلك بالمستندات المؤيدة له واذا كان الحارس معيناً من قبل المحكمة لزمه ان يودع صورة من كشف الحساب في ادارتها .

مادة (963): يحدد الاتفاق او الحكم القاضي بالحراسة مهمة الحارس ويبين ما عليه من التزامات وماله من حقوق وسلطه فاذا لم ينص على ذلك طبقت احكام الوديعة المبينة في الفصل الاول من هذا الباب .

مادة (964): تنتهي الحراسة باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعا او بحكم القضاء ويلزم الحارس عند انتهاء الحراسة رد الشيء المعهود به اليه وما يكون في يده من غلته إلى من يختاره ذوو الشأن او يعينه القاضي .

الباب السادس

العاريـــــــــــــــــة

مادة (965): العارية هي اباحة المعير منفعة مملوكة له إلى مستعير لها بلا عوض مدة من الزمن او لعمل معين .

مادة (966): يشترط في المعير ان يكون مالكاً لمنفعة الشيء الذي يعيره وان يكون جائز التصرف فيها .

مادة (967): يشترط في المستعير ان يكون اهلاً للانتفاع بالشيء المعار وحفظه ورده .

مادة (968): يشترط في الشيء المعار ان يكون مما يمكن الانتفاع به مع بقاء عينه .

مادة (969): نماء الشيء المعار لمالكه مالم يبحه كله او بعضه للمستعير فيكون الاصل عارية والنماء هبة .

مادة (970): لايصح اشتراط العوض في العارية واذا اشترط العوض انقلبت اجارة .

مادة (971): يصح تقييد الانتفاع بالشيء المعار بعمل وزمن معينين او باحدهما ولا يجوز للمستعير تجاوز ذلك إلى غيره ويتعين عليه رد الشيء المعار بعد انتهاء العمل او الزمن المتفق عليه .

مادة (972): للمعير ان يرجع في العارية متى شاء ولو كانت مؤقتة او كان في الرجوع ضرر على المستعير فتنتهي العارية.

مادة (973): العين المعارة امانة في يد المستعير فيلزمه المحافظة عليها بما يحافظ به على مال نفسه ولا يضمن تلفها الا اذا حصل بتعد او تفريط منه او كان قد ضمنها او ضمن شيئاً منها فانه يضمن تلف ما ضمن .

مادة (974): يعتبر تعدياً تجاوز المستعير للعمل او الزمن المتفق عليه ويعتبر تفريطا ما اذا كان في امكان المستعير درء السبب الذي ادى إلى التلف فلم يفعل .

مادة (975): ليس للمستعير ان يؤجر الشيء المعار ولا ان يعيره او يرهنه فان فعل كان متعدياً .

مادة (976): لاضمان على المستعير اذا نقص الشيء المستعار بسبب الانتفاع به فيما اعير من اجله انتفاعاً معتاداً.

مادة (977): اذا اذن المعير للمستعير بزراعة الارض او الغرس فيها او البناء عليها وكان في الارض عند انتهاء العارية زرع او غرس او بناء كان المستعير بالخيار بين قلع الزرع والثمر او اخذ قيمته من المعير قائماً او ابقائه لحين النضج باجرة المثل ويكون للمستعير في البناء الخياران الأولان .

مادة (978): اذا استعار الارض لغرض ثم خالفه بالزرع او الغرس او البناء فيها متعدياً كان للمعير عند انتهاء العارية الخيار بين ان يأمر المستعير بقلع الزرع او الغرس او ان يدفع له قيمته قائماً غير مستحق البقاء إذا رغب في تملكه او يبقيه لحين النضج باوفر الاجرة وللمعير بالنسبة للبناء الخياران الأولان .

مادة (979): مؤنة الشيء المستعار واجرة حفظه على المستعير لجريان العرف بذلك .

مادة (980): تنتهي العارية بانتهاء الوقت او العمل المتفق عليه وبالرجوع عنها وبموت المعير او المستعير .

مادة (981): اذا مات المستعير واهمل فلم يعين العارية وانما نص على قدرها صارت ديناً على التركة وان لم ينص على القدر فالبينة على المعير واذا اغفلها يحكم بتلفها اوردها الا ان يبين المعير على بقائها إلى وقت الموت وقدرها او تكون مضمونة فتصير ديناً على التركة واذا صارت العارية ديناً على التركة في الحالتين شارك بها المعير سائر الغرماء .

مادة (982): اذا اختلف المعير والمستعير فالقول للمستعير في قيمة العارية المضمونة بعد تلفها وفي قدر المدة المضروبة للعارية وفي قدر المسافة بعد مضيها وفي رد غير المضمونة بالتضمين وفي عينها وفي تلفها الا المضمونة بالتعدي فالقول للمعير في قيمتها وفي عينها وكذلك القول للمستعير في كون العين عارية وليست اجارة اذا لم يكن عادة المالـك تاجيرها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثالث

عقود الضمان ( الوثيقة )

الباب الاول

عقد الرهن

الفصل الاول

انعقاد الرهن وشروطه

مادة (983): الرهن عقد يقدم به المدين او غيره باذنه عيناً مخصوصة إلى الدائن او عدل يختاره الطرفان لحبسها لاستيفاء مال مخصوص .

مادة (984): اركان الرهـــن هي :

1- طرفا العقد ( الراهن والمرتهن ) .

2- المعقود عليه ( محل العقد ) .

3- التراضي بما يدل عليه .

مادة (985): يشترط في الراهن والمرتهن ان يكونا جائزي التصرف .

مادة (986): يجوز للراهن والمرتهن ان يشترطا في العقد وضع الرهن عند عـدل يتفقان عليه فإن رضي العدل صارت يده كيد المرتهن فيكون له قبض الرهن وحبسه .

مادة (987): يجوز للاب ان يرهن ماله في دين لولده الصغير او للغير بدين على الصغير،كما يجوز له لمصلحة الصغير وبموافقة القاضي ان يرهن مال الصغير لنفسه ، وحكم الجد حكم الاب مع عدمه .

مادة (988): لايجوز للوصي رهن ماله عند من له الولاية عليه ولا ارتهان مال من له الولاية عليه لنفسه ويجوز له رهن مال من له الولاية عليه عند الغير في دين على من له الولاية عليه لا في دين على نفسه .

مادة (989): ما يصح بيعه يصح رهنه الا الوقف والهدي والاضحية فلا يجوز رهن هذه الأشياء وإن صح بيعها أحياناً وكذا النابت دون المنبت والعكس بعد القطع .

مادة (990): يصح رهن المشاع اذا امكن قبضه وحبسه بان يتم قبض كل المشاع وحبسه باتفاق مالكيه على ذلك .

مادة (991): يصح رهن الزرع الاخضر والثمار قبل نضجها ولا يصح بيعها الا عند النضج .

مادة (992): لا يصح رهن مال النفس في دين الغير الا باذن المدين او اجازته .

مادة (993): يشترط في المرهون فيه ان يكون ديناً ثابتاً في الذمة او عيناً مضمونة وان يكون معلوماً فان كان ديناً موعوداً به فلا يلزم الرهن الا بثبوت الدين وتجدد القبض .

مادة (994): ينعقد الرهن بالتراضي في مجلسه ولا يلزم (ينفذ) الا بالقبض .

مادة (995): يتم القبض بالتسليم ويكون في المنقول بنقله إلى يد المرتهن وفي غيره بالتخلية بينه وبين المرتهن وتمكين المرتهن منه .

مادة (996): تصح الزيادة في الرهن والدين بعد العقد .

مادة (997): يصح تعليق الرهن على شرط او اضافته إلى اجل واذا علق الرهن على شرط ينافي موجبه بطل الشرط وصح الرهن .

مادة (998): تصح في الرهن الخيارات .

مادة (999): يصح للمدين ان يستعير مال غيره ويرهنه باذنه واذا تم الرهن باذن كان للمرتهن حبس المرهون إلى أن يستوفي الحق المرهون به .

الفصل الثاني

احكـــــام الرهن

مادة (1000): اذا انعقد الرهن صحيحاً لزم الراهن تسليم المرهون، واذا تم القبض لزم الرهن في حق الراهن وحده وليس للمرتهن ان يطلب عيناً عوضاً عن الاخرى وتكون اليد في المرهون للمرتهن .

مادة (1001): لايبطل الرهن بموت الراهن او المرتهن .

مادة (1002): ليس للراهن بعد القبض ان يتصرف في المرهون تصرفاً يزيل ملكه عنه واذا تصرف مثل هذا التصرف فلا ينفذ في حق المرتهن الا باذنه ، ويجوز للمرتهن الرجوع عن الاذن قبل التصرف فان رجع فلا ينفذ التصرف في حقه واذا تصرف الراهن في المرهون تصرفاً يزيل ملكه عنه باذن المرتهن بطل الرهن .

مادة (1003): يختص المرتهن بالمرهون دون سائر غرماء الراهن بحيازته له اما قبل حيازته له فيكون كواحد منهم في المحاصة فيه بدينه .

مادة (1004): اذا اشترط ان يكون المرهون للمرتهن عند حلول اجل المرهون به كان الشرط باطلاً والرهن صحيحاً .

مادة (1005): نماء المرهون متصلاً به او منفصلاً عنه يتبعه في الرهن ويأخذ حكمه .

مادة (1006): غلة المرهون للراهن وغرمه عليه واذا كان المرهون حيواناً فللمرتهن ان ينتفع به مقابل نفقته .

مادة (1007): يجوز للراهن او المرتهن كل منهما باذن الاخر استغلال المرهون واذا استغله المرتهن لزمته غلته وتصير رهناً او يحط بها من الدين .

مادة (1008): لا يصح اشتراط المرتهن ان تكون غلة المرهون له فان شرط ذلك بطل الشرط وصح الرهن . 

مادة (1009): لايصح للعدل الذي اختير لقبض المرهون وحبسه ان يسلمه لاحد العاقدين الراهن او المرتهن الا باذن الاخر فان سلم لاحدهما بدون اذن الاخر ضمن له قيمته .

مادة (1010): لا يجوز للراهن ان يسترد المرهون دون اذن المرتهن فان استرده بدون اذن المرتهن لزمه رده وان اتلفه لزمه تقديم ما يقوم مقامه بقدر قيمته ولا يخل ما تقدم بعقاب الراهن.

مادة (1011): المرهون في يد حابسه مضمون على المرتهن بقيمته يوم التلف مالم يكنْ مثلياً فبمثله الا ما تلف بامر غالب ، واما العدل المختار فلا يضمن الا ما تلف بتعد او تفريط منه .

مادة (1012): يلزم المرتهن ارش كل نقص يسير بسببه في المرهون بغير السعر والجفاف واذا كان النقص كبيراً - وهو ما فوق النصف - كان للراهن الخيار بين اخذ العين مع الارش او اخذ قيمة العين سليمة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

بيع المرهون والتسليط عليه

مادة (1013): يجوز للمرتهن بيع المرهون اذا حل اجل الدين ولم يقم الراهن بوفائه ، ويجوز للراهن بيع المرهون للايفاء بالدين او لرهن ثمنه .

مادة (1014): يتم البيع بموافقة الراهن والمرتهن او بامر القاضي مع مراعاة ما هو منصوص عليه في المواد التالية .

مادة (1015): يجوز الاتفاق على تسليط المرتهن في بيع المرهون فاذا قارن الاتفاق العقد فلا يجوز للراهن عزل المرتهن الا بوفـاء الدين ولا ينعزل بالموت ، واذا كان الاتفاق بعد العقد ينعزل المرتهن باللفظ وبالموت وبايفاء بعض الدين ويجوز توقيت الاذن بالبيع بمدة.

مادة (1016): يجوز الاتفاق على تسليط عدل لبيع المرهون سواء كان الحابس له هو او غيره ويكون حكم العدل في ذلك حكم المرتهن المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة .

مادة (1017): يجوز للراهن بموافقة المرتهن بيع المرهون كما يجوز للمرتهن ذلك بموافقة الراهن .

مادة (1018): للمرتهن او العدل بيع المرهون اذا خشي فساده او تلفه ويقوم الثمن مقام المرهون في الرهن .

مادة (1019): اذا حل اجل الدين ولم يقم الراهن بوفائه وتمرد هو او وارثه او وصيه عن بيع المرهون او كان غائباً وطلب المرتهن من القاضي بيع المرهون جبراً عنه لاستيفاء الدين من ثمنه واعلن الراهن او من يقوم مقامه بالطلب فان حضر واصر او لم يحضر امر القاضي ببيع المرهون جبراً عنه لاستيفاء الدين من ثمنه ويتم البيع طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة التالية .

مادة (1020): يجري البيع طبقاً للشروط المتفق عليها بين الراهن والمرتهن فاذا لم تكن هناك شروط بيع بالمزاد او بالمساومة بحسب المصلحة ولا يجوز في بيع المساومة ان يقل الثمن عن ثمن المثل واذا بيع باقل من ثمن المثل ضمن البائع الفرق بين ثمن المثل وبين الثمن الذي تم البيع به .

مادة (1021): ضمان المرهون المبيع قبل تسليمه إلى المشتري على المرتهن .

الفصل الرابع

انتهـــــاء الرهـــــن

مادة (1022): ينتهي الرهن باحد الامور الاتية :

اولاً : ايفاء كل الدين المرهون به او اسقاطه اما اذا وفي بعض الدين او اسقط بعضه بقي المرهون كله رهناً في الباقي من الدين ، ويجوز ان يكون الوفاء من غير الراهن بـإذنه ويرجع الموفي على الراهن بما وفى اذا لم يكن متبرعـاً ، ويجبر المرتهن على قبول الوفاء من معير المرهون اذا رغب في فك الرهن واسترداد عاريته .

ثانياً : فسخ الرهن .

ثالثاً : زوال القبض بغير فعل المرتهن واذا عاد عاد الرهن .

رابعاً : ابدال المرهون .

مادة (1023): ينتهي الضمان اذا عاد المرهون إلى حيازة الراهن او اذا اتلفه الراهن في يد المرتهن او العدل المختار لحبسه ويراعى في ذلك ما نصت عليه المادة (1063).

الفصل الخامس

الاختلاف فــــي الرهن

مادة (1024): اذا اختلف الراهن والمرتهن فالقول قول الراهن في الامور الاتية :-

1- قدر الدين وجنسه ونوعه وصفته .

2- قدر العين وتعيينها ان كان من قبل المرتهن .

3- نفي الدين ونفي الرهن ونفي القبض ونفي العيب ونفي الرد مالم يكن المرتهن قد استوفى دينه أو أبـرأ المدين منه فإن القول قوله في الرد والعين .

4- نفي رجوع المرتهن عن الاذن بالبيع .

5- بقاء الرهن في يد المرتهن لابيد ورثته حتى يثبت وصوله إلى يدهم .

مادة (1025): اذا اختلف الراهن والمرتهن فالقول قول المرتهن في الامور الاتية :

1- اطلاق الاذن بالبيع (التسليط) وكان الخلاف بعد تمام البيع .

2- اطلاق الثمن وعدم تعيين قدره .

3- مقدار توقيت الاذن بالبيع اذا اتفقا على التوقيت واختلفا في مقداره.

4- مقدار قيمة المرهون اذا تلف .

5- في ان الباقي بعد التلف هو المرهون والتالف هو الوديعة .

6- في مقدار الاجل وفي نفيه .

7- في ان ما قبضه ليس عما فيه الرهن ولكن عن غيره .

8- في تقدم العيب على القبض إلاَّ أن يكون الظاهـر حدوثه عند المرتهن فالقول للراهن .

9- بطلان الرهن وصحته مع وجود المقتضي كأن يقول رهنتني العصير خمراً وهـي باقيــة .



الباب الثاني

الكفالة " الضمانة "

الفصل الاول

صيغة الكفالة وشروطها

مادة (1026): الكفالة ضم ذمة هي ذمة الكفيل إلى ذمة هي ذمة المكفول عليه للاستيثاق فيما كفل به وتتم بلفظها ونحوه ولا تتوقف على رضاء المكفول عليه .

مادة (1027): يجوز ان يقتصر ضمان الكفيل على الوفاء بالمكفول به من عين معينة بالذات.

مادة (1028): الكفالة قسمان هما :

1- كفالة بالمال . 

2- كفالة بالبدن ( كفالة الوجه ) .

مادة (1029): الكفالة بالمال تكون في المطالبة بعين مضمونة او دين او حق والكفالة بالبدن (كفالة الوجه) تكون في المطالبة باحضار خصم .

مادة (1030): يشترط في الكفيل ان يكون اهلاً للتبرع وان يرضى بالكفالة .

مادة (1031): يشترط في المكفول عليه البلوغ والعقل ولا يشترط رضاؤه بالكفالة .

مادة (1032): يشترط في المكفول به ان يكون مضموناً على المكفول عليه مقدور التسليم فـإن كان عيناً يشترط أن تكون مضمونة وإن كان ديناً يشترط أن يكون لازماً .

مادة (1033): تجب الكفالة على من ثبت عليه الحق اذا طلبها الدائن بشـرط ان يكون الـدين حالاً والمدين غير معسر .

مادة (1034): تصح الكفالة من دون امر ولو على ميت معسر .

مادة (1035): الاصل في الكفالة التبرع ويصح ان تكون باجر بحسب العرف .

مادة (1036): تصح الكفالة معلقة على شرط ولو بمجهول انتهاء وتصح مضافة إلى اجل معلوم ابتداءً فان كان الاجل مجهولاً ابتداء بطل الاجل واصبحت الكفالة حالة الا ان يتعلق الاجل المجهول ابتداء بغرض كمحصول الثمر ونحوها فانه يصح مع الكفالة .

مادة (1037): تصح الكفالة بالمال ولو كان مجهول القدر والقول للضامن في القدر ويحلف.

مادة (1038): تصح الكفالة مسلسلة بان يكون على الكفيل كفيلان ما تسلسلوا وتصح الكفالة من جماعة يضمنون على واحد .

مادة (1039): تصح الكفالة بما سيثبت مستقبلاً وللكفيل الرجوع فيما سيثبت بالمعاملة قبل ثبوته واذا ثبت قبل الرجوع لزمت الكفالة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني

احكام الكفالة

الفرع الاول

احكام الكفالة بالمال

مادة (1040): اذا كانت الكفالة حالة فان للمكفول له ان يطالب الكفيل او الاصيل بحقه ايهما شاء .

مادة (1041): اذا حل اجل الكفالة وكان المكفول عليه (المدين) موسراً فللكفيل ان يلزم المكفول له (الدائن) بمطالبة المدين بحقه او يسقط الضمان عنه .

مادة (1042): اذا أجل المكفول له المدين تأجل الكفيل بأجله اذا كان المدين معسراً او كان موسراً ورضي الكفيل بالأجل صراحة او بما يدل على رضاه به عرفاً اما اذا لم يرض الكفيل بالأجل فان بقي المكفول له على ضمانه سقط الأجل وان بقي على أجله للمدين سقط الضمان عن الكفيل .

مادة (1043): في الكفالة العينية يقتصر وفاء الكفيل بالحق المضمون من العين المكفول بها دون سواها ، فاذا بقي من الحق شيء فلا يرجع به المكفول له على سائر اموال الكفيل وانما يرجع به على اموال المكفول وتبرأ ذمة الكفيل من الباقي.

مادة (1044): اذا تعدد الكفلاء للمدين فان كان كل منهم مستقلاً بضمانه للدين كله فان للمكفول له ان يأخذ حقه من أي واحد منهم ولا رجوع لاحد منهم على الاخر بما اداه وان كانوا مشتركين في الضمان وشرط تضامنهم فيه كان للمكفول له ان يأخذ حقه من أي واحد منهم ويكون لمن ادى الحق الرجوع على الاخرين كل بنصيبه فيه وان كانوا مشتركين في الضمان ولم يشرط تضامنهم فيه فلا يكون للمكفول له ان يطالب احداً منهم الا بنصيبه في الحق فقط ، وتساوى الا نصبه بينهم الا اذا عين لكل منهم نصيبه .

الفرع الثاني

احكام الكفالة بالبدن " كفالة الوجه "

مادة (1045): اذا كانت الكفالة بالبدن حالة وثبت الحق المكفول به لزم الكفيل احضار المكفول والا امره القاضي بتقديم ما يخلصه ، ويرجع الكفيل بالمال الذي لزم المكفول بوجهه اذا اداه ولا يرجع بما غرم غير ذلك واذا رفض ما امره به القاضي حبسه .

مادة (1046): للزوج ان يرد الكفالة بالبدن (كفالة الوجه) اذا صدرت من زوجته بغير اذنه .

مادة (1047): اذا كانت الكفالة بالبدن لضمان مال جاز تطبيق احكام الكفالة بالمال المبينة في الفرع السابق للحصول على الحق ويغني ذلك عن طلب حبس الكفيل .

مادة (1048): اذا تعذر تسليم المكفول عليه بالبدن لغيابه وجهل مكانه يخلى سبيل الكفيل وتعود الكفالة ان عاد المكفول عليه او امكن ايصاله .

الفرع الثالث

احكـــام مشتركة

مادة (1049): اذا اختلف الكفيل والمكفول له على ان الكفالة بالمال او بالبدن ولم يقم دليل او قرينة على تعيين واحدة منها حملت على الكفالة بالمال ، ومن ادعى خلاف ذلك فعليه البينة .

مادة (1050): اذا ادى الكفيل الدين برئت ذمته وذمة المكفول عليه بالنسبة للمكفول له .

مادة (1051): اذا ادى الكفيل الدين في الكفالة المامور بها من المدين حل محل المكفول له في مطالبة المكفول عليه بالحق .

مادة (1052): اداء المكفول عليه للحق المكفول به مبرئ لذمة الكفيل .

مادة (1053): تبرأ ذمة الكفيل بدون اداء او ابراء في الاحوال الاتية :-

1- اذا شرط الكفيل الدفع من عين معينة بذاتها فهلكت لسبب لايد له فيه .

2- اذا كفل بالثمن فاستحق المبيع او رد بالفسخ اتفاقاً او لخيار رؤية او عيب .

3- اذا بطل الحق المكفول به .

مادة (1054): اذا صالح الكفيل المكفول له باقل من الحق من جنسه فليس للكفيل ان يرجع على المكفول الا بالقدر الذي تصالحا عليه واذا كان من غير جنسه فله ان يرجع على المكفول عليه بمثله او قيمته .

مادة (1055): اذا أبرأ المكفول له الكفيل وحده من الحق فلا تبرأ ذمة المكفول عليه منه اما اذا أبرأ المكفول له المكفول عليه من الحق فتبرأ ذمة الكفيل منه ويأخذ حكم الابراء كل تمليك للحق بأي سبب من اسباب التمليك .

مادة (1056): اذا صالح المكفول عليه المكفول له عن الحق باقل منه برئت ذمة الكفيل من الباقي .

مادة (1057): اذا صالح المكفول عليه او الكفيل المكفول له عن الكفالة ببعض الحق برئت ذمة الكفيل من الباقي ، ولا تبرأ ذمة المكفول عليه منه ، ويكون للمكفول له مطالبة المكفول عليه وحده بالباقي .

الفصل الثالث

سقوط الكفـــــــالة

مادة (1058): تسقط كفالة البدن وحدها بموت الكفيل او المكفول عليه او بتسليم المكفول عليه نفسه حيث يمكن الاستيفاء منه وتسليم الغير لـه ، وتسقط الكفالة بقسميها -كفالة البدن وكفالة المال - بسقوط ما على الكفيل بايفاء او ابراء او صلح او غير ذلك من ما هو مبين في الفرع الثالث من الفصل الثاني .



القسم الرابع

عقود التضامن الاجتماعي

الباب الاول

عقد المعاش او المرتب مدى الحياة

مادة (1059): يجوز للشخص ان يلتزم بان يؤدي إلى شخص اخر او إلى ورثته او إلى من يعينه الاتفاق ايا كان معاشاً او مرتباً دورياً مدى الحياة بعوض او بغير عوض ويكون هذا الالتزام بعقد او بوصية .

مادة (1060): يصح تقرير المعاش او المرتب مدى حياة الملتزم او مدى حياة الملتزم له او مدى حياة شخص اخر ، ويعتبر المعاش او المرتب مقرراً مدى حياة الملتزم له اذا لم يتفق على غير ذلك .

مادة (1061): اذا كان المعاش او المرتب بغير عوض طبقت عليه في حياة الملتزم به احكام عقد الهبة وبعد وفاته احكام الوصية .

مادة (1062): اذا كان المعاش او المرتب قد قرر بعوض معلوم فانه ينفذ في حياة الملتزم به ويلزم ورثته قيمة العوض من رأس التركة ولا يحتاج إلى اجازة وما زاد على العوض فان اجازوه لزمهم مهما زاد على ثلث التركة وان لم يجيزوه فلا ينفذ الا من ثلث التركة .

مادة (1063): يصح ان يشترط عدم جواز الحجز من الدائنين على المعـاش او المرتب اذا كان قد قرر على سبيل التبرع.

مادة (1064): لا يستحق من المرتب الا مقابل الايام التي عاشها من قرر المرتب او المعاش مدى حياته ومع ذلك اذا سلم الملتزم اقساطاً مدة مستقلة ثم مات من له المعاش قبل انتهاء المدة فلا يلزم ورثته رد أي شيء .

الباب الثاني

عقد التأمين

الفصل الاول

أركان العقد وشروطه

مادة (1065): التأمين عقد يلتزم به المؤمن ان يؤدي إلى المؤمن له او إلى المستفيد الذي اشترط التأمين لصالحه مبلغاً من المال او ايراداً مرتباً او أي عوض مالي اخر في حالة وقوع الحادث المؤمن ضده او تحقق الخطر المبين في العقد وذلك مقابل مبلغ محدد او اقساط دوريه يؤديها المؤمن له للمؤمن كما يجب أن تنص عقود التأمين على أن كل مؤمن متبرع بما تدفعه الشركة من ماله لغيره تعويضاً وهو من ضمنهم إن حصل عليه خطر .

مادة (1066): لايجوز ان يكون محلاً للتأمين كل ما يتعارض مع احكام الشريعة الاسلامية والنظام العام ولا يجوز لشركات التامين ان تستثمر الأموال بطرق مخالفة للشريعة الإسلامية .

مادة (1067): مع مراعاة احكام المادتين السابقتين يجوز ان يتم التأمين ضد الاخطار الناجمة عن الحوادث الشخصية وطوارئ العمل والسرقة وخيانة الامانة من الغير وضمان السيارات والمسؤولية المدنية وكل الحوادث التي جرى العرف بها او تلزم القوانين الخاصة على التاميـن ضدها .

مادة (1068): الاحكام الخاصة بعقود التامين المختلفة والتي لم ترد في هذا القانون تنظمها القوانين الخاصة .

مادة (1069): يقع باطلاً كل ما يرد في وثيقة التامين من الشروط التالية :

1- الشرط الذي يقضي بسقوط الحق في التامين بسبب مخالفة القوانين الا اذا انطوت المخالفة على جريمة عمدية.

2- الشرط الذي يقضي بسقوط حق المؤمن له بسبب تأخره في اعلان الحادث المؤمن منه إلى الجهات المطلوب اخبارها او في تقديم المستندات إلا اذا تبين ان التأخير كان لعذر مقبول .

3- كل شرط مطبوع لم يبرز بشكل ظاهر اذا كان متعلقاً بحالة من الاحوال التي تؤدي إلى بطلان العقد او سقوط حق المؤمن له .

4- شرط التحكيم اذا لم يرد في اتفاق خاص منفصل عن الشروط العامة المطبوعة في وثيقة التأمين .

5- كل شرط تعسفي يتبين انه لم يكن لمخالفته اثر في وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه .

مادة (1070):1- يجوز الاتفاق على اعفاء المؤمن من الضمان اذا اقر المستفيد بمسؤوليته او دفع ضماناً للمتضرر دون رضاء المؤمن .

2- لايجوز التمسك بهذا الاتفاق إذا كان إقرار المستفيد قاصراً على واقعة مادية أو إذا ثبت أن دفع الضمان كان في صالح المؤمن .

مادة (1071): يجوز للمؤمن أن يحل محل المؤمن له في الدعاوى التي تكون للمؤمن له قبل من تسبب عمداً في الضرر الذي نجمت عنه مسؤولية المؤمن بما دفعه من ضمان عن ذلك الضرر مالم يكن من احدث الضرر غير المتعمد من اصول وفروع المؤمن له او من ازواجه واصهاره او ممن يقيمون معه في مسكنه ويعولهم في معيشتهم او شخصاً يكون المؤمن له مسؤولاً عن افعاله .

الفصل الثاني

آثار العقـــــــــــد

الفرع الاول

التزامات المؤمن له

مادة (1072): يلتزم المؤمن له بما يلي :

1- أن يدفع المبالغ المتفق عليها في الأجل المحدد في العقد .

2- أن يقر وقت إبرام العقد بكل المعلومات التي يهم المؤمن معرفتها لتقدير المخاطر التي ياخذها على عاتقه .

3- ان يخطر المؤمن بما يطرأ اثناء مدة العقد من امور تؤدي إلى زيادة هذه المخاطر.

مادة (1073): 1- إذا ثبت أن المؤمن له كتم بسوء نية أمراً أو قدَّم بياناً غير صحيح بصورة تقلل من اهمية الخطر المؤمن منه او تؤدي إلى تغيير في موضوعه او اذا اخل عن غش بالوفاء بما تعهد به كان للمؤمن ان يطلب فسخ العقد مع الحكم له بالاقساط المستحقة قبل هذا الطلب .

2- اذا انتفى الغش او سوء النية فإنه يجب على المؤمن عند طلب الفسخ ان يرد للمؤمن له الاقساط التي دفعها او يرد منها القــدر الذي لم يتحمل في مقابله خطراً ما.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الثاني

التزامات المؤمن لديه

مادة (1074): على المؤمن اداء الضمان او المبلغ المستحق إلى المؤمن له او المستفيد على الوجه المتفق عليه عند تحقق الخطر او حلول الاجل المحدد في العقد وإذا مات المؤمن له إنتقلت حقوقه لورثته .

مادة (1075): لا ينتج التزام المؤمن اثره في التامين من المسؤولية المدنية الا اذا قام المتضرر بمطالبة المستفيد بعد وقوع الحادث الذي نجمت عنه هذه المسؤولية .

مادة (1076): لايجوز للمؤمن ان يدفع لغير المتضرر مبلغ التأمين المتفق عليه كله او بعضه ما دام المتضرر لم يعوض عن الضرر الذي اصابه وللمتضرر مطالبة المؤمن مباشرة بالتعويض .

مادة (1077): 1- لاتسمع الدعاوى الناشئة عن عقد التأمين بعد انقضاء خمس سنوات على حدوث الواقعة التي تولدت عنها وإذا لم يعلم بها ذو المصلحة فمن تاريخ علمه بها .

2- ولا يبدأ سريان هذا الميعاد في حالة اخفاء المؤمن له البيانات المتعلقة بالخطر المؤمن منه او تقديمه بيانات غير صحيحة الا من تاريخ علم المؤمن بذلك .

3- اذا كان سبب دعوى المؤمن له على المؤمن ناشئاً عن رجوع الغير عليه فلا يبدأ سريان الميعاد إلا من يوم رفع الدعوى من هذا الغير على المؤمن له أو في اليوم الذي يستوفي فيه الغير التعويض من المؤمن له وفي كل الأحوال فلا تسري المدة السابقة مع وجود عذرٍ شرعي يمنع المطالبة .

الفصل الثالث

احكام خاصة ببعض انواع التأمين

الفرع الاول 

التامين من الحريق 

مادة (1078): يكون المؤمن مسؤولاً في التامين ضد الحريق في الحالات التالية :

1- عن الاضرار الناشئة عن الحريق ولو كانت ناجمة عن الزلازل والصواعق والزوابع والرياح والاعاصير والانفجارات المنزلية والاضطرابات التي يحدثها سقوط الطائرات والسفن الجوية الاخرى او عن كل ما يعتبر عرفاً داخلاً في شمول هذا النوع من التأمين .

2- عن الاضرار التي تكون نتيجة حتمية للحريق.

3- عن الاضرار التي تلحق بالاشياء المؤمن عليها بسبب الوسائل المتخذة للانقاذ او لمنع امتداد الحريق.

4- عن ضياع الاشياء المؤمن عليها او اختفائها اثناء الحريق مالم يثبت ان ذلك كان نتيجة سرقة .

مادة (1079): 1- يكون المؤمن مسؤولاً عن اضرار الحريق الذي يحدث بسبب خطأ المؤمن له او المستفيد .

2- ولا يكون المؤمن مسؤلاً عن الاضرار التي يحدثها المؤمن له او المستفيد عمداً او غشاً ولو اتفق على غير ذلك.

مادة (1080): يكون المؤمن مسؤلاً عن اضرار الحريق الذي تسبب فيه تابعوا المؤمن له اياً ما كان نوع خطئهم .

مادة (1081): يكون المؤمن مسؤلاً عن الاضرار الناجمة عن الحريق ولو نشأ هذا الحريق عن عيب في الشيء المؤمن عليه.

مادة (1082): 1 - يجب على كل من يؤمن على شيء او مصلحة لدى اكثر من مؤمن ان يخطر كلاٍ منهم بالتأمينات الاخرى وقيمة كل منها واسماء المؤمنين .

2- يجب الا تتجاوز قيمة التأمين اذا تعدد المؤمنون قيمة الشيء او المصلحة المؤمن عليها .

مادة (1083): اذا تم التأمين على شيء او مصلحة لدى اكثر من مؤمن بمبالغ تزيد في مجموعها على قيمة الشيء او المصلحة المؤمن عليها كان كل مؤمن ملزماً بدفع جزء يعادل النسبة بين المبلغ المؤمن عليه وقيمة التأمينات مجتمعة دون ان يجاوز مجموع ما يدفع للمؤمن له قيمة ما اصابه من الحريق .

مادة (1084): التأمين من الحريق الذي يعقد على منقولات المؤمن له جملة وتكون موجودة وقت الحريق في الاماكن التي يشغلها يمتد اثره إلى الاشياء المملوكة لاعضاء اسرته وللاشخاص الملحقين بخدمته اذا كانوا معه في معيشة واحدة .

مادة (1085): 1- اذا كان الشيء المؤمن عليه مثقلاً برهن او تأمين او غير ذلك من التوثيقات العينية انتقلت هذه الحقوق إلى الضمان المستحق للمؤمن له بمقتضى عقد التأمين .

2- فاذا سجلت هذه الحقوق او ابلغت إلى المؤمن ولو بكتاب مضمون فلا يجوز له ان يدفع ما في ذمته للمؤمن له الا برضاء اولئك الدائنين .

الفرع الثاني

التأمين على الحوادث المتعلقة بالحياة

مادة (1086): يلتزم المؤمن في التامين على الحوادث المتعلقة بالحياة بان يدفع إلى المؤمن له او إلى المستفيد المبالغ المتفق عليها عند وقوع الحادث المؤمن منه او حلول الاجل المنصوص عليه في العقد دون حاجة لاثبات مالحق المؤمن له او المستفيد من ضرر .

مادة (1087): يشترط لنفاذ عقد التامين على الحوادث المتعلقة بحياة الغير موافقته خطياً قبل ابرام العقد ،فاذا لم تتوافر فيه الاهلية فلا ينفذ عقده الا بموافقة من يمثله قانوناً .

مادة (1088): 1- لا يلتزم المؤمن بدفع مبلغ التأمين اذا انتحر المؤمن له وعليه ان يرد إلى من يؤول اليه الحق بمقتضى العقد مبلغاً يساوي قيمة احتياطي التأمين .

2- فاذا كان الانتحار عن غير اختيار او ادراك او عن أي سبب يؤدي إلى فقدان الإرادة فإن المؤمن يلتزم بدفع كامل التأمين المتفق عليه . وعلى المستفيد أن يثبت أن المؤمن على الحوادث المتعلقة بحياته كان فاقد الإرادة وقت انتحاره. 

مادة (1089) :1- إذا كان التامين على حياة شخص غير طالب التامين برئت ذمة المؤمن من التزاماته متى تسبب طالب التأمين عمداً في وفاة ذلك الشخص أو وقعت الوفاة بناءً على تحريض منه .

2- واذا كان التامين على الحياة لصالح شخص غير طالب التامين فلا يستفيد هذا الشخص من التأمين اذا تسبب عمداً في وفاة الشخص المؤمن على حياته ، أو وقعت الوفاة بناءً على تحريض منه ، فاذا كان ما وقع من هذا الشخص مجرد شروع في إحداث الوفاة كان لطالب التأمين الحق أن يستبدل بالمستفيد شخصاً آخر .

مادة (1090): 1- للمؤمن له ان يشترط دفع مبلغ التأمين إلى اشخاص معينين في العقـد او إلى من يعينهم فيما بعد شريطة ان لايكون القصد من ذلك أساساً التحايل على احكام المواريث الشرعية، أو أحكام الوصية.

2- مع مراعاة ما نصت عليه الفقرة الأولى اذا كان التأمين لمصلحة زوج المؤمن له او اولاده او فروعه او ورثته فان مبلغ التأمين يستحق لمن تثبت له هذه الصفة عند وفاة المؤمن له واذا كان الورثة هم المستفيدون فان مبلغ التامين يقسم بينهم طبقاً للانصبة الشرعية في الميراث.

مادة (1091): للمؤمن له الذي التزم بدفع اقساط دورية ان ينهي العقد في أي وقت بشرط اعلام المؤمن خطياً برغبته وتبرأ ذمته من الاقساط اللاحقة .

مادة (1092): 1- لا يترتب على البيانات الخاطئة ولا على الغلط في سن من تم التأمين على الحوادث المتعلقة بحياته بطلان التأمين الا اذا كانت السن الحقيقية للمؤمن عليه تزيد على الحد المعين في لوائح التأمين .

2- واذا ترتب على البيانات الخاطئة او الغلط ان يقل القسط عما يجب اداؤه فانه يجب تخفيض التأمين بما يساوي النسبة بين القسط المتفق عليه والقسط الواجب اداؤه على اساس السن الحقيقية .

3- واذا كان القسط المتفق عليه اكبر مما يجب دفعه على اساس السن الحقيقية للمؤمن على الحوادث المتعلقة بحياته فانه يجب على المؤمن ان يرد الزيادة التي دفعت له وان يخفض الاقساط التالية إلى الحد الذي يتناسب مع السن الحقيقية .

مادة (1093): اذا دفع المؤمن في التأمين على الحوادث المتعلقة بالحياة مبلغ التامين فليس له حق الحلول محل المؤمن له او المستفيد في حقوقه قبل المتسبب في الحادث المؤمن منه او المسؤول عنه .

مادة (1094): لاتدخل المبالغ المتفق على دفعها عند وفاة المؤمن له في تركته وليس لدائنيه حق فيها ولكن لهم حق استرداد ما دفعه اذا كان باهظاً بالنسبة لحالة المؤمن له المالية.

مادة (1095): يكون عقد التأمين مكتوباً باللغة العربية ويجوز أن يكون مكتوباً باللغة العربية ولغة أجنبية وعند الإختلاف يرجح النص العربي .

القسم الخامس

عقــــــود الغــــــــــرر

الباب الأول

المقامرة والرهــــــان 

مادة (1096):كل عقد خاص بمقامرة أو رهان باطل ولا يعمل به ويعاقب طرفاه طبقاً لما هو مقرر في قانون العقوبات . والقمار أو الرهان هو ما تعلق فيه إحتمال الكسب أو الخسارة على عوامل لا يمكن تعيينها ولا السيطرة عليها مقدماً .

مادة (1097): لكل من خسر في مقامرة أو رهان الحق في إسترداد ما أداه ولو كان هناك شرط يقضي بغير ذلك ، وله أن يثبت ما أداه بجميع الطرق .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

الســباق (المســـــابــقة)

مادة (1098): يجوز السباق بغير جعل (جائزة) في الخيل وغيرها ، ويجوز بجعل (جائزة) في الخيـل والأبل والرماية وآليات الحرب كالسيارات والطائرات بالشروط المبينة في المواد التالية :

مادة (1099): تشترط لصحة السباق المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة ما يأتي :

1-أن يكون الجعل (الجائزة) من غير المتسابقين ، فإذا كان من أحدهم وجب أن يشترط عليه أن لا يعود الربح إليه إذا سبق ويصرف في المصالح .

2-يجب تحديد مبدأ السباق وغايته وتعيين ما يسابق عليه من خيل أو إبل أو آليات .

3-يجب تعيين المرمى أو الهدف وتحديد عدد الإصابات التي يترتب عليها الفوز وكيفيتها . 

مادة (1100): إذا تم السباق بجعل على النحو المبين في المادتين السابقتين كان عقداً لازماً للمتسابقين لا يحل الاّ برضاهم ، وإذا كسب المتسابق الذي قدم الجعل (الجائزة) تنفق الجائزة في المصالح المشروطة في العقد مما لا يخص الكاسب أو تؤول إلى الدولة لإنفاقها في المصالح .

مادة (1101): إذا عرض سهم أحد المتسابقين عارض عطل سيره إلى الهدف أو عرض لفرسه أو بعيره ضرب أو نحوه أو نزع السوط الذي يسوقه به من يده أو عرض للألـة نحو ذلك فلا يعتبر المتسابق في هذه الأحوال مسبوقاً ، أما ما يعرض للمتسابق من نسيان أو إهمال فإنه يعتبر مسبوقاً وليس بعذر .

مادة (1102): إذا أشترط القانون ترخيصاً من الجهة المختصة أو مواصفات معينة فإنه يلزم المتسابقين إتباع ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم السادس

الثبوت ( الحيازة ) والغصــــب 

الباب الأول

الثبوت " الحيازة " وآثارها 

مادة (1103): الثبوت ( الحيازة ) هو إستيلاء الشخص على الشئ ووضع يده عليه منقولاً كان أو عقاراً وهو نوعــان :

الأول : حيازة ملك ثبوت يتصرف بها الحائز في الشيئ الذي يحوزه بأي نوع من أنواع التصرفات ظاهراً عليه بمظهر المالك وأن لم يبين سبب ملكيته له فتكون يده مهما أستمرت حيازة ملك ثبوت على الشيئ .

الثاني : حيازة إنتفاع بإجارة أو نحوها يكون الشيئ فيها مملوكاً لغير حائزه الذي لا يكون له إلاّ مجرد الإنتفاع بالشيئ إنتفاعاً مؤقتاً طبقاً لسبب إنشائه .

مادة (1104): يشترط في حيازة الملك (الثبوت) ما يأتي :

1-القصد بأن يكون الحائز للشيئ على قصد انه مالك له دون غيره ويعرف القصد بقرائن الحال التي تدل على ذلك بأن يتصرف في الشيئ المحوز تصّرف الملاك .

2-أن يجاهر الحائز للشيئ بملكيته له إذا ما نازعه فيه منازع وأن يتمسك بذلك أمام القضاء في مواجهة من ينازعه في ملكيته .

3-أن لا تقترن الحيازة بإكراه المالك أو من يمثله أو منازعته .

4-عدم الخفاء بأن لا تحصل الحيازة خِفية أي أن لا يكون فيها لبس كأن يكون الحائز خليطاً للمالك أو ممثلاً شرعياً له بالولاية أو الوصاية أو الوكالة أو يكون مخولاً حيازة الشيئ حيازة إنتفاع أو نحو ذلك. 

مادة (1105): تكون حيازة الملك (الثبوت) لغير المميز بواسطة من ينوب عنه نيابـة شرعية ولياً كان أو وصياً .

مادة (1106): يصح أن تكون حيازة الملك بواسطة شخص آخر خاضع للحائز يأتمر بأوامره فيما يتعلق بها كالخادم والعامل والأجير والشريك . 

مادة (1107): لا تزول حيازة الملك بمانع وقتي يمنع الحائز من السيطرة الفعلية على الشيئ كغياب الحائز عن مكانه أو وجود عذر لديه من صغر أو جنون ونحو ذلك .

مادة (1108): تنتقل حيازة الملك من شخص إلى آخر بنفس الأسباب التي تنتقل بها الملكية كالميراث والتصرف الناقل للملكية.

مادة (1109): يجوز أن تنتقل حيازة الملك دون تسليم مادي إذا أستمر الحائز الأول واضعاً يده لحساب سلفه بإجارة أو نحوها أو أستمر الخلف الذي كان يحوز الشيئ حيازة إنتفاع باجارة أو نحوها في حيازة الشيئ حيازة ملك لحساب نفسه بشراء أو نحوه .

مادة (1110): تنتقل الحيازة للخلف العام (الوارث) وللخلف الخاص (المشتري ونحوه) بصفاتها إلاّ أنه يجوز للخلف الذي يجهل ان سلفه كان غير مالك (غاصب) للشيء الذي يحوزه أن يتمسك بأنه مالك الى أن يثبت العكس ، وللخلف أن يضم إلى مدة حيازته مدة حيازة سلفه في كل ما يرتبه القانون على الحيازة من أثر .

مادة (1111): من كان حائزاً لشيئ أو حق أعتبر مالكاً له مالم يقم الدليل على غير ذلك .

مادة (1112): لا يثبت حق بيد في ملك الغير أو في حقه أو في حق عام إلاّ ببينة شرعية واليد الثابتة على الشيئ قرينة ظاهـرة على الملك فلا يحكم للمدعي الخارج إذا لم يبين ولا حلف رداً ولا نكل خصمه وإنما يقر ذو اليد على يده .

مادة (1113):إذا بينَّ ذو اليد الثابتة وبينَّ الخارج رجحت بينة الخارج إلا لمانع شرعي يمنع من ذلك ، وإذا بينَّ خارجان كان الترجيح بينهما بالتحقيق أو النقل ،والتحقيق هو أن يثبت أن الشيئ نتج عنه ، والنقل هو أن يثبت أن الشيئ إنتقل إليه اما بشراء أو نحوه أو بإبقاء كارث أو نحوه ، ويرجح ضمان التحقيق على ضمان النقل ويرجح ضمان الشراء ونحوه على ضمان الإبقاء ، وإذا تساوت بينتا الخارجين قسم المدعى فيه بينهما .

مادة (1114): تسمع دعوى الملك على ذي اليد الثابتة مطلقاً ويحكم للمدعي في دعوى الملك إذا أقر له ذو اليد الثابتة أو بناء على مستندات كتابية خالية من شبهة التـزوير مستوفية للشروط الشرعية أو بشهادة عدول ، فإذا لم توجد مستندات مستوفية للشروط أو شهادة عدول عمل بالقرائن وتعتبر قرينة اليد الثابتة إذا لم تعارض بقرينه أقوى منها مع يمين ذي اليد دليلاً كافياً .

مادة (1115): عند التعارض بين المستند الكتابي المقـدم من مدعي الملك وبين قرينة الثبوت يتبع ما يأتي :

1- ان كان المستند الكتابي صادراً من أحد الحكام المعروفين وصرح فيه بلفظ يفيد الحكم فهو حكم ويعمل بما جاء فيه مالم يثبت إلغاؤه أو تعديله من جهة أعلى لها إختصاص بمراجعته.

2- أن كان المستند الكتابي صادراً من كاتب معروف الخط . معروفاً بالعدالة . وكان مشهوداً عليه من عدول وقرر فيه الكاتب والشهود معرفتهم بأن المتصرف تصرف وهو مالك لما تصرف فيه عمل القاضي بما جاء فيه.

3- إذا لم يصرح الكاتب والشهود في المستند بأن المتصرف مالك لما تصرف فيه وعليه تعميد مجمل من حاكم ، كان المستند قرينة ضعيفة تتساوى مع الثبوت فيلزم الترجيح بينهما بمرجح .. ويكون للقاضي أن يسأل ذا اليد الثابته عن مستند ثبوته ـ فإن قدمه وكان شراء أو هبة ونحوهما مكتوباً بخط كاتب معروف بالعدالة ، مشهوداً عليه من شهود عدول ومذكوراً فيه أن الكاتب والشهود يعرفون أن المتصرف مالك لما تصرف فيه حكم بمقتضاه وإن كان ميراثاً طلب القاضي من ذي اليد تقديم ما يتضمن ذكر نصيبه من تركة مورثه ـ فان قدمه بحث القاضي في تملك المورث للموضوع المتنازع عليه فان أعياه الحال ـ وتمسك ذو اليد الثابته بثبوته . نظر القاضي في أدلة مدعي الملك وأدلة مدعي الثبوت مرجحاُ الأقوى على الأضعف بالقرائن مع مراعاة ما هو منصوص عليه في المادة التالية :

مادة (1116): عند الترجيح بين أدلة مدعي الملك وبين الثبوت بالقرائن يتبع ما يأتي :

أ - ينظر إلى حالة ثابت اليد . وهل هو ممن يجوز منه الإغتصاب ، أو من سلفه وقت إدعاء الإغتصاب. أم لا ، فإن وجد كذلك فهذه قرينه تقوي حجة المتمسك بالمرقوم على ذي اليد .

ب - ينظر إلى مدة ثبوت ذي اليد ومتى بدأت فإن كانت متأخرة عن التأريخ الذي كتب فيه المرقوم فهذه قرينه تقوي حجة المتمسك بالمرقوم على ذي اليد .

ج- ينظر إلى حال المتمسك بالمرقوم وهل كان حاضراً في مكان الشئ المتنازع عليه في مدة ثبوت ذي اليد ، أم كان غائباً أو ضعيفاً ، أو ذا بلاهة كان ذلك مقوياً لحجته على ذي اليد.

د - ينظر إلى حال الجهة التي حصل فيها النـزاع ، وهل تجري فيها الأحكام الشرعية وينصف المظلوم من الظالم وقت إدعاء الغصب فإن كانت كذلك كان ذلك مقوياً للثبوت .

مادة (1117): ليس لمدعي الملك أن ينـزع يد الثابت على الشئ بدون رضاه إلاّ بحكم قضائي وللمدعي أن يلجأ إلى القضاء ، ويجوز للقاضي إن رأى ذلك للمصلحة أن يعدل الشئ المتنازع عليه ، بأن يأمر بتسليمه لعدل لحفظه لحين الفصل في دعوى الملك بحكم نافذ ، فيسلم الشئ لمن حكم له .

مادة (1118): لا تسمع دعوى الملك من حاضر على ذي اليد الثابتة الذي يتصرف تصرف المالك بلا مطالبة ولا قرابة ولا مصاهرة ولا ظروف غير عادية تسود فيها الفوضى أو التغلب ويتعذر فيها الوصول إلى الحق وذلك بعد مضي ثلاثين سنة من يوم وضع اليد. والعبرة في إعتبار الشخص غائباً عن البلد هى بوجوده خارجها طوال المدة المقررة ويعتبر حاضراً إذا كان متردداً إليها ، ويستثنى من ذلك الميراث والوقف والشراكة فلا تحدد بمدة ويلحق بذلك إذا كان هناك قرائن قوية دالة على صدق الدعوى فتسمع تأكيداً لحفظ الحقوق.

الباب الثاني 

الغصب وآثـــــــــــاره

مادة (1119): الغصب هو الإستيلاء على مال الغير أو حقه ، عدواناً بدون سبب شرعي .

مادة (1120): يلزم الغاصب رد عين المغصوب إلى مالكه ولو نقداً مالم يتلف أو يستهلك فيلزمه رد مثله إن كان مثلياً أو قيمته أن كان قيمياً ، ولا يلزم الغاصب إلاّ ما استولى عليه بفعله هو أو ما في حكمه كجحد الوديعة في وجه مالكها بعد المطالبة ونحو ذلك .

مادة (1121): لا يضمن الغاصب من غير المنقول (العقار) إلاّ ما تلف تحت يده ، ولكن تلزمه أجرة العين المغصوبة مدة بقائها معه ويلزمه إعادة العين لصاحبها .

مادة (1122): ما أباح العرف نقله أو كان نقله لخوف عليه أو لخوف منه أو لإخلاء الطريق لا يعد نقله على هذا النحو غصباً له ، ويكون أمانة في يد ناقله لحين رده إلى مالكه فيما جرت العادة بحفظه .

مادة (1123): إذا وضع المالك الشيء في ملك غيره تعدياً كان للغير إزالته من ملكه ولا يعتبر ذلك غصباً ولو أدى إلى تلف الشئ إذا لم توجد طريقـة أخرى لإزالته بما لا يؤدي إلى تلفه .

مادة (1124): يصح رد المغصوب إلى مالكه أو من يده يد المالك من ولى أو غيره أو إلى من غصبه منه ، مالم يكن غاصباً أو في حكم الغاصب كالمجنون والصغير والصبي غير المأذون والراعي في غير أوقات رعايته .

مادة (1125): يبرأ الغاصب من العين المغصوبة وقيمتها إذا سلمها لمالكها عالماً ويكفي في غير المنقول (العقار) أن يخلى بين العين وبين مالكها مع إعلام المالك بذلك وان لم يقبضها إلا أن يكون عدم القبض راجعاً إلى خوف أو غرامة .

مادة (1126): يلزم الغاصب رد العين المغصوبة الى موضع الغصب ويصح ردها الى موضع الطلب إن كانت موجودة فيه وقبل مالكها .

مادة (1127): لا يحول دون رد العين المغصوبة وجودها في داخل شئ مملـوك للغاصب ، وإن أدى إلى إتلاف الشئ فيما لا يحرم إتلافه .

مادة (1128): إذا تعذر رد المغصوب في الحال لزم الغاصب ضمانه إلى أن يقبض صاحبه .

مادة (1129): إذا غير الغاصب العين المغصوبة إلى غرض أو إلى غير غرض فللمالك الخيار بين أخذها مع أرش النقص أو أخذ قيمتها صحيحة بأوفر القيم من يوم الغصب إلى يوم التسليم ولو كان التغيير إلى غرض أنفع فيما لا يمكن فصله .

مادة (1130): يلزم الغاصب رد فوائد العين المغصوبة الأصلية كما يضمن العين بأوفر القيم.

مادة (1131): يلزم الغاصب أجرة العين المغصوبة ولو لم ينتفع بها ولو كانت مما لا يجوز تأجيره كالمسجد .

مادة (1132): إجازة المالك لتصرف الغاصب يجعله بمثابة تصرف جديد .

مادة (1133): يلزم الغاصب أرش ما نقص من العين المغصوبة ولو بأمرٍ غالب ولو كان الناقص من زيادة بفعل الغاصب ، كحفر بئر زادت به قيمة الأرض ثم ضمها فنقصت قيمة الأرض .

مادة (1134): إذا تجدد الغصب في وقت نقصت فيه قيمة العين المغصوبة ثم تلفت في يد الغاصب الأخير لزم الغاصب الأول ضمان نقصان القيمة ، وإذا تجدد الغصب في وقت زادت فيه قيمة العين المغصوبة لزم الغاصب الأخير زيادة القيمة في وقت الغصب .

مادة (1135): لا يملك الغاصب ما إشتراه بالعين المغصوبة أو بقيمتها .

مادة (1136): إذا خلط الغاصب ما أغتصبه بملكه حتى لا يمكن تمييزه فعليه أن يرجع من جنسه إن كان مثلياً أو قيمته بأوفر القيم ان كان قيمياً ، وان فعل به ما يستحيل به شيئاً آخر أو غير معظم منافعه فإن المالك بالخيار بين إسترجاعه مـع أرش النقص أو أخذ قيمته موفورة وتصير العين المغصوبة للغاصب .

مادة (1137): إذا كان من صارت إليه العين المغصوبة جاهلاً لغصبها ضمن أجرة مثلها لمالكها وللمالك الرجوع على الغاصب بالفرق بين غلة العين وأجرتها بأوفر القيم .

مادة (1138): يجوز للمالك ولو بدون اذن القاضي أن يقلع زرع وغرس الغاصب ويرجع عليه بأجرة القلع وارش ما تلف من العين بأوفر القيم وله إبقاء الزرع والغرس لنفسه إن رضي الغاصب بقيمته قائماً غير مستحق البقاء أو بإبقائه للغاصب حتى ينضج بالأجرة ، وليس للمالك أن يفسد ما قلع إذا كان لا يفسد بالقلع وإلاّ ضمن ما بين قيمته مقلوعاً يُغرس وبين قيمته مقلوعاً لا يُغرس .

مادة (1139): الغاصب من الغاصب حكمه حكم الغاصب ، وللمالك الرجوع بالعين المغصوبة على من إستقرت عنده وبالمثل أو القيمة على أي ممن غصبوها وأجرتها على كل من غصبها بقدر مدة غصبه .

مادة (1140): إذا غرر شخص بآخر بأن أعطاه عينا مغصوبة دون أن يعلمه أنها غصب ولو كان جاهلاً غرم الغار للمغرور كل ما غرمه في العين المغصوبة إلاّ ما اعتاض المغرور عنه مالم يضمن له الغار ضمان الدرك فيكون للمغرور الرجوع على الغار ولو اعتاض .

مادة (1141): القرار في ضمان العين المغصوبة إذا تنوسخت على الأخير مطلقاً ، وإن لم يكن عالماً وغرم أرش النقص يرجع به على الغار له وبأجرة مثله أن كان له أجر على ما قد فعل .

مادة (1142): إذا أبرأ مالك العين المغصوبة من ضمانها مطلقاً أو أبرأ من عليه قرار ضمانها من الضمان أو ملكه إياها أبُرئ الغاصبون الآخرون ، أما إذا ابرأ غير من عليه قرار الضمان فيبرأ وحده ويكون للمالك الرجوع على الباقين ، وإذا صالح مالك العين المغصوبة أحد الغاصبين لها فأنه يكون للغاصب غير من عليه قرار الضمان الرجوع بمثل العين التي صالح عليها على الذي أستقر عليه قرار الضمان أو بقيمتها إذا كانت قد تلفت بعد قبضها .

مادة (1143): يلزم الغاصب في تلف المثلى مثله أن وجد وان تعذر فقيمته بأوفر القيم من وقت الغصب إلى وقت الطلب.

مادة (1144): يلزم الغاصب في تلف القيمي قيمته بأوفر القيم من وقت الغصب إلى وقت الوفاء .

مادة (1145): كل مالا يتقوم وحده يقوم مع أصله ، ثم يقوم أصله بدونه ، فما بين القيمتين هو قيمته.

مادة (1146): يلزم الغاصب رد عين مالاقيمة له أو ما يتسامح في مثله .

مادة (1147): إذا إختلف المالك والغاصب في العين المغصوبة أو قيمتها فالبينة على المالك .

مادة (1148): إذا لم يعرف مالك العين المغصوبة تصير باليأس من معرفته أو انحصاره للمصالح .

مادة (1149): لا يجوز عوض العين المغصوبه عنها إن كانت باقية ويعتبر قبول المالك للعوض عنها بيعاً منه لها يخضع لأحكام البيع.

مادة (1150): نفقة العين المغصوبة لحفظها وتنميتها على الغاصب ولا رجوع له .

مادة (1151): إذا التبس مالك العين المغصوبة في محصورين قسمت بينهم على الرؤوس .

مادة (1152): يضمن آمر الضعيف قوياً فقط ، وقرار الضمان على المأمور إذا كان عالماً مختاراً، أو جانياً مطلقاً وإلاّ فعلى الآمر.

مادة (1153): إذا أحدث شخص شيئاً في أرض غيره بمواد مملوكة له كان لصاحب الأرض الخيار بين طلب إزالتها أو إبقائها في مقابل أن يدفع لصاحبها إما تعويضاً بقيمتها مستحقة القلع أو ما زاد في قيمة الأرض لسببها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الكتاب الرابـــــــع

الملكية وما يتفرع عنها

القسم الأول

الملكيــــــــــــــــــــة

الباب الأول 

الملكية وآثارها ووسائل حمايتها

الفصل الأول

نطــــاق الملكيـــة

مادة (1154): لمالك الشيء وحده في حدود القانون الشرعي حق الإنتفاع به واستعماله واستغلاله والتصرف فيه .

مادة (1155) : مالك الشيء يملك كل جزء فيه وكل عنصر من عناصره .

مادة (1156) : ملكية الأرض تشمل ما فوقها وما تحتها إلى الحد المفيد في التمتع بها علواً أو عمقاً ويجوز الإتفاق على أن تكون ملكية سطح الأرض منفصلة عن ملكية ما فوقها أو ما تحتها وبما لا يتعارض مع ما ينظمه القانون .

مادة (1157) : لمالك الشـيء كل فوائده الأصلية والفرعية وملحقاته وتوابعه شرعاً وعرفاً مالم يوجد نص أو إتفاق على خلاف ذلك .

مادة (1158) : الفوائد الأصلية هي ما تولد عن الشيء نفسه كالولد والصوف واللبن والتمر وما إليهما والفوائد الفرعية هي ما نتج عن إستعمال الشيء وإستغلاله والتصرف في منافعه .

مادة (1159) : لا يجوز لأحد أن يحرم أحداً من ملكه إلا في الأحوال التي يقرها القانون الشرعي وبالطرق المنصوص عليها فيه وفي مقابل تعويض عادل .

الفصل الثاني

القيود التي ترد على الملكية

وحقوق الجــــــوار والشركــــــــــة

مادة (1160) : على المالك أن يراعي في استعمال حقوقه ما تقضي به القوانين المتعلقة بالمصلحة العامة أو المصلحة الخاصة.

مادة (1161) : ليس للمالك أن يغلو في استعمال حقوقه إلى حد يضر بملك الجار وليس للجار أن يرجع على جاره في مضار الجوار التي لا يمكن تجنبها .

مادة (1162) : للجار أن يطلب إزالة المضار المحدثة إذا تجاوزت الحد المألوف مع مراعاة الأعراف وطبيعة العقارات وموقع كل منها بالنسبة إلى الآخر والغرض الذي خصصت له ، ولا يحول الترخيص الصادر من الجهات المختصة دون طلب إزالة الأضرار .

مادة (1163) : من أنشأ ساقية أو مصرفاً للماء في ملكه فلا يجوز لجيرانه استعمالها إلا إذا اتفقوا معه على ذلك بعارية أو نحوها فيطبق ما اتفقوا عليه ويعتبر اشتراك الجيران مع المالك في نفقات إنشائها وصيانتها دليلاً على رضاه .

مادة (1164) : يلزم صاحب الأرض أن يسمح بمرور المياه الكافية لري الأراضي البعيدة عن موارد المياه أو بمرور المياه الزائدة لصرفها في أقرب مصرف عمومي في مقابل تعويض عادل ، وإذا أصاب الأرض ضرر من ساقية أو مصرف يمر بها فإن لمالك الأرض أن يطلب تعويضاً كافياً عما أصابه من ضرر وليس لمن في ملكه حق مسيل أو اساحة أن يمنع المعتاد وإن أضر . 

مادة (1165) : يلزم الشركاء في ساقية أو مصرف القيام بالإصلاحات الضرورية التي تلزمها لكي يمكن الإنتفاع بها أو منع ضررها ويجبر الشركاء على ذلك إذا طلبه أحدهم أو من وقع الضرر عليه ، ويكون إشتراكهم في النفقات كل بنسبة إنتفاعه .

مادة (1166) : لملاك الأراضي المحبوسة عن الطريق العام المرور في الأراضي المجاورة للوصول إليها بحسب العرف ، وينشأ الممر في الأرض التي يكون المرور فيها أخف ضرراً .

مادة (1167) : للجار الحق على جاره في وضع أعلام لأملاكهما المتلاصقة ( أوثاناً أو غيرها) وتكون نفقات التحديد مناصفة بينهما .

مادة (1168) : للمالك في الجدار المشترك أن يستعمله بحسب ما أعد له وله أن يضع فوقه عوارض ليسند عليها السقف دون أن يحمله فوق طاقته وإذا أصبح الجدار المشترك غير صالح للغرض الذي خصص له عادة فإن نفقة إصلاحه أو تجديده تكون على الشركاء كل بنسبة حصته فيه .

مادة (1169) : إذا كانت لأحد الشركاء في الجدار المشترك مصلحة في تعليته ، فإن له أن يعليه على نفقته وعليه عمل ما يلزم لجعل الجدار يتحمل زيادة العبىء الناشئ عن التعلية وصيانة الجزء المعلى وإذا كان الجدار غير صالح لتحمل التعلية ، فإن لمن يريد التعلية من الشركاء أن يعيد بناءه كله على نفقته مراعياً جعل الزيادة في سمكه في ناحية ملكه ويظل الجزء المجدد دون التعلية مشتركاً دون الرجوع على باقي الشركاء.

مادة (1170) : إذا أراد أحد الشركاء أن يكون شريكاً في التعلية التي أجراها شريكه في الجدار المشترك لزمه دفع نصيبه في النفقة وفي قيمة الزيادة في الأرض بسبب زيادة سمك الحائط .

مادة (1171) : الجدار بين بنائين لمن بين ثم لمن تؤيده القرائن المتعارف عليها ويقدم إتصال الجدار ببناء أحد الجارين ، ثم لذي الجذوع ، ثم لمن ليس إليه توجيه البناء أو نحو ذلك وإلا فهو مشترك بينهما .

مادة (1172) : ليس للجار أن يجبر جاره على تحويط ملكه ، ولا على النزول عن جزء من حائط أقامه في ملكه .

مادة (1173) : ليس للجار أن يفتح على ملك جاره نافذة دون أن يترك من ملكه مسافة متر تقاس من ظهر الحائط أو الخارجة منه ، ولا يشترط ترك مسافة عند إنشاء المناور التي تعلو قاعدتها عن قامة الإنسان العادي فلا تسمح لأحد بالرؤية الجارحة وإنما تسمح بنفوذ النور ومرور الهواء فقط ، وللجار أن يبني في ملكه وإن سد النور .

مادة (1174) : المصانع والآبار والآلات وجميع المحلات المضرة بالجيران ، يجب أن تراعى عند إنشائها المسافات التي تقضي بها القوانين واللوائح والشروط التي تفرضها .

مادة (1175) : يجبر رب السفل على إصلاحه لكي ينتفع صاحب العلو بعلوه ، فإن تمرد أو كان غائباً فلصاحب العلو أن يلجأ إلى القضاء ليأذن له بإصلاح السفل والرجوع على مالكه بما أنفق.

مادة (1176) : لكل من مالكي السفل والعلو أن يفعل في ملكه مالا يضر بالآخر في نفسه أو في ماله ، فإن فعل أحدهما ما يضر بالآخر وكان غير مألوف ضمن ما يترتب على ذلك .

مادة (1177) : السقف الذي يفصل بين السفـل والعلو شركة بينهما مالم يقم أحد المالكين الدليل على غير ذلك .

مادة (1178) : الأراضي الموات التي لم يملكها أحد ملكية خاصة ولا ظهر عليها أحياء قديم مباحة ويجوز تملكها ملكية خاصة بالإحياء طبقاً لما ينص عليه في بابه ولا يجوز الإحياء في حريم العين والبئر والمسيل والشجر والدار إلا لمالكها وحريم كل شيء مما ذكر بحسبه طبقاً لما يأتي في المادة (1245) أو طبقاً للمتعارف عليه .

مادة (1179): إذا شرط في عقد يفيد الملك شرط يرفع موجبه بطل العقد والشرط .

الفصل الثالث

الملكية الشائعة (شركة الأملاك)

الفرع الأول

تعريفها وأحكامها

مادة (1180) : الملكية الشائعة ( شركة الأملاك ) هي أن يملك إثنان أو أكثر مالاً عيناً أو ديناً بسبب من أسباب الملك .

مادة (1181) : الملكية الشائعة (شركة الأملاك) نوعان :-

1- إختيارية 2- قهرية

فالشركة الإختيارية : هي أن يملك الشركاء مالاً بتصرف إختياري شراء أو هبة أو وصية أو بخلط أموالهم بإختيارهم .

الشركة القهريـة : هي أن يملك الشركاء مالاً بالإرث أو بإختلاط أموالهم بغير إختيار منهم إختلاطاً لا يمكن معه تمييز مال كل منهم أن كان المال متحد الجنس أو يمكن تمييز مال كل منهم بمشقة وكلفة إن كان المال مختلف الجنس.

مادة (1182) : لكل واحد من الشركاء في الملك أن يتصرف في حصته كيف يشاء لشريكه مطلقاً ولغير شريكه بدون إذن الشريك الآخر إذا كان التصرف لا يضر نصيبه ، وبإذنه إذا كان التصرف يضر نصيبه وإذا تصرف الشريك في حصته بدون إذن شريكه مع تحقق الضرر كان لشريكه أن يبطل التصرف ، ولا يخل ما تقدم بحق الشريك في أخذ حصة شريكه المتصرف فيها بالشفعة طبقاً لشروطها المنصوص عليها في بابها .

مادة (1183) : ليس للشريك أن يجبر شريكه على التصرف في حصته له أو لغيره ، وتستثنى من ذلك حالة ما إذا كانت حصة الشريك مما لا ينتفع به فيجبر مالكها على بيعها لشريكه إذا طلب شراءها ، ويجبر الشريك على شرائها بثمن المثل إذا طلب مالكها بيعها له .

الفرع الثاني

إدارة المال المشترك 

مادة (1184) : إدارة المال المشترك حق للشركاء مجتمعين ما لم يوجـــد إتفاق بينهم على غير ذلك.

مادة (1185) : أعمال الإدارة هي ما تعلق بصيانة المال وحفظه وإستغلاله ويؤخذ فيها برأي أغلبية الشركاء إذا كانت من الأعمال المعتادة ، وتحسب الأغلبية على أساس الانصباء لا على أساس عدد الشركاء ، وفي الأعمال غير المعتادة كإجراء تعديلات أو تغييرات أساسية في المال المشترك أو في الغرض الذي أعد له تلزم موافقة الشركاء جميعاً .

مادة (1186) : لأغلبية الشركاء إختيار مدير للمال المشترك من بين الشركاء أو من غيرهم ولها أن تضع شروطاً لحسن الإنتفاع بالمال واستغلاله ويسري النظام الذي تضعه الأغلبية على الشركاء وخلفائهم .

مادة (1187) : إذا اختلف على إدارة المال المشترك ، وكانت موافقة الشركاء جميعاً لازمة أو لم تتحقق الأغلبية في أحوال الإدارة المعتادة، كان لكل واحد من الشركاء أن يلجأ إلى القضاء ليأمر بما يراه صالحاً أو بتعيين مدير للمال المشترك إذا دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك .

مادة (1188) : على الشريك الذي يرغب في اللجوء إلى القضاء أن يعلن قراره إلى شركائه وإذا كانت لدى الشركاء قرارات أخرى أعلنوه بها وتعرض القرارات المختلفة على القضاء ليأمر بما يراه مناسباً من بينها مع إعطاء كفالات للمخالفين تضمن حقوقهم ، ويؤخذ في الإعتبار ما اتفقت عليه أغلبية الشركاء أو أكثريتهم وما عرض من كفالات .

مادة (1189) : لكل شريك الحق في أن يقوم بالأعمال اللازمة لصيانة المال المشترك وإعماره وحفظه ، وليس له الرجوع على باقي الشركاء إلا إذا حصل على موافقتهم أو حصل على إذن من القضاء مقدماً بإجراء الأعمال اللازمة أو كان العمل ضرورياً لا يحتمل التأخير أو ما جرى به العرف .

مادة (1190) : نفقات إدارة المال المشترك والضرائب والرسوم المفروضة عليه وكل التكاليف المقررة على المال المشترك وما يترتب على الشيوع من نفقات يتحملها الشركاء جميعاً كل بقدر نصيبه في المال مالم يوجد إتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك ولكل من الشركاء في المال المشترك ولمديره المعين طبقاً للأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة (1186) أداؤها والرجوع بها على الشركاء كل بقدر حصته .

مادة (1191) : تعتبر حصة الشريك في يد الشريك الآخر أمانة لا يضمن تلفها إلا بتعد أو تقصير أو تفريط منه .

الفرع الثالث

التصرف في المال المشترك وما في حكمه

مادة (1192): إذا رغب أغلب الشركاء نصيباً في التصرف في المال الشائع وأعلنوا باقي الشركاء بقرارهم مع الأسباب الداعية إليه فاعترض عليه أو كان بعض الشركاء غائباً ولم يمكن إعلانه وكان المال مما لا يقبل القسمة بدون ضرر يلجأ الراغبون إلى القضاء ليأمر بالتصرف في المال مع تحقيق المصلحة ويقوم قرار القاضي بالتصرف طبقاً للشروط التي تحددها المحكمة مقام موافقة الشركاء جميعاً وللمتضرر من الأقلية حق اللجوء إلى القضاء للتظلم من قرار الأغلبية.

مادة (1193): إذا كانت الشركة في المال بين اثنين مناصفة وكان المال مما لا يقبل القسمة بدون ضرر ورغب أحدهما في التصرف فيه اعتبر ذلك في حكم رغبة الأغلبية ، وتتبع في شأنه الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة.

مادة (1194): إذا تهدم البناء وكانت أرضه تقبل القسمة بين الشركاء فلا يجبر أحد منهم على إعادة البناء في الأرض وإنما تقسم بينهم ، وإذا كانت الأرض لا تقبل القسمة بين الشركاء يلزمهم جميعاً إعادة البناء فيها ، فإن تمرد أحدهم أو كان غائباً أمر القاضي بناءً على طلب الراغبين في البناء بإعادته على نفقتهم ، ويحرم الشريك المتمرد أو الغائب من الإنتفاع بالبناء إلا إذا أدى حصته من المصاريف والنفقات نقداً أو من حصته في إستغلال البناء ولشريكه الإنتفاع بحصته حتى يستوفى ما غرم ، وإذا أعاد الشريك البناء بدون رضاء شريكه أو بدون إذن القضاء ولا ضرورة فلا رجوع له بشيء على شريكه ولا يحرم الشريك من الإنتفاع بحصته.

مادة (1195) : إذا اختل الحائط المشترك أو تهدم فإن كانت للشريكين حمولة لزمهما إعادة بنائه فإن تمرد الشريك أو كان غائباً كان لشريكه بإذن من القضاء إعادة بناء الحائط والرجوع على شريكه بنصيبه في النفقة والمصاريف ، وإن كان لأحد الشريكين حمولة على الحائط دون الآخر يجبر الآخر على إعادة البناء مطلقاً ، وإذا تمرد الشريك أو كان غائباً فلصاحب الحق بإذن القضاء إعادة البناء والرجوع على شريكه بنصيبه في النفقة والمصاريف ، وفي جميع الأحوال إذا أعاد الشريك بناء الحائط بدون رضاء شريكه وبدون إذن من القضاء ولا ضرورة فلا رجوع له بشيء على شريكه .

مادة (1196) : إذا تصرف الشريك في حصته في المال الشائع أو في بعضها للغير بعوض كان للشريك الآخر حق أخذها بالشفعة طبقاً لأحكامها المنصوص عليها في بابها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الرابع

قسمة المال المشترك ( الشائع )

الفرع الأول

القسمة بوجه عام

مادة (1197): القسمة هي معرفة مقدار ما لكل شريك في المال وإفرازه بعد موازات السهام في المثليات وتعديلها في القيميات.

مادة (1198) : القسمة نوعان : نهائية في الملك ، وقسمة مؤقتة في المنافع يبقى فيها الملك شائعاً على حاله ، ويجوز قسمة منافع الأعيان بين الشركاء قسمة مهايأة .

مادة (1199) : تتم القسمة بين الشريكين بأحد طريقين :

الأول : قسمة إختيارية بالتراضي بين الشركاء يتفق فيها الشركاء جميعاً على أن يأخذ كل منهم نصيبه من المال المشترك في معين طبقاً لما تراضوا عليه بدون إجبار أو قرعة .

والثاني: قسمة جبرية يتعين فيها نصيب كل شريك بالإقتراع على الأنصبة المقررة أو المعدلة.

مادة (1200) : القسمة عقد لازم لجميع الشركاء فلا يجوز لأحدهم الرجوع فيه إلا برضاء سائر الشركاء أو بحكم القضاء ،وإذا كان بين الشركاء ناقص أهلية فيقوم مقامه وليه أو وصيه وإذا كان بينهم غائب فيقوم مقامه وكيله، فإذا لم يكن لناقص الأهلية أو الغائب من ينوب عنه نصب عنه القاضي وكذلك إذا تمرد أحد الشركاء نصب عنه القاضي .

مادة (1201): إذا كان يترتب على القسمة ضرر على المتقاسمين أو بعضهم فلا يجابون إليها ولا يجبر من امتنع عنها ، فإن فعلوا فلهم الرجوع بإعادة القسمة فإن عم نفعها جميع المتقاسمين أجيبوا ، ولا يقسم ما يترتب على قسمته ضرر إلا إذا رضى به جميع المتقاسمين.

مادة (1202): إذا كان المال المشترك عيناً لا تقبل القسمة ، وكان في المهايأة فيها ضرر فتباع ويقسم ثمنها على الشركاء فيها كل بقدر حصته ويجبر المتمرد ويقدم الشريك في الشراء .

مادة (1203) : إذا كان في الورثة حمل فيتبع ما نص عليه في قانون المواريث .

مادة (1204) : إذا ظهر بعد قسمة التركة دائن أو موصى له أو وارث وتعذر حصوله على حقه من المتقاسمين أو بعضهم بالتراضي مع بقاء القسمة تنقض القسمة ويأخذ حقه من رأس التركة أو من الباقي منها بأيدي المتقاسمين ولمن أخذ منه الرجوع على الباقي طبقاً لما تنص عليه المادة (1208).

مادة (1205) : يجوز الإتفاق بين الشركاء على البقاء في الشيوع مدة معينة للمصلحة ، فإذا اتفق الشركاء على ذلك فليس لأحدهم خلال المدة أن يطلب القسمة إلا لمبرر قوي .

مادة (1206) : إذا تبين من الغرض الذي أعد له الشيء المشترك أنه لا يتحقق إلا ببقائه دائماً على الشيوع فليس للشركاء أن يطلبوا قسمته ولكل بيع حصته .

مادة (1207) : إذا تمت القسمة نهائياً في الملك فإن كل متقاسم يعتبر مالكاً للحصة المعينة التي آلت إليه بالقسمة منذ نشوء الملك .

مادة (1208) : إذا استحق نصيب أحد الشركاء أو بعضهم للغير فيرجع على التركة بقدر ما استحق وينقص على كل وارث بقدر حصته بثمن القسمة .

مادة (1209) : القسمة في المختلف كالبيع في أربعة أشياء هي الرد للنصيب بالخيارات والرجوع على الشركاء بالمستحق ولو بالشفعة بالحكم أو بإذن الشركاء ولحوق الإجازة للقسمة الصحيحة وتحريم مقتضى الربا .

مادة (1210) : يجوز للغائب عند حضوره والصغير عند بلوغه والمجنون عند إفاقته ، الذي لحقه من القسمة غبن فاحش أن يطلب من القضاء نقض القسمة للغبن والعبرة في تقدير القيمة بوقت القسمة ، ويسقط الطلب إذا أكمل المدعى عليه ما نقص من حصة المدعى عيناً أو نقداً.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الثاني

القسمة الإختيارية ( قسمة التراضى )

مادة (1211): للشركاء البالغين أن يقسموا المال المشترك بينهم إختياراً بالطريقة التي يرتضونها ويجوز فيها جمع الأشياء المتماثلة والمختلفة ، كما يجوز فيها جمع نصيب اثنين أو أكثر في قسم واحد ، ولهم أن يقسموا بأنفسهم أو بواسطة عدلين ، كما يحـق لهم تعديل الحصص بالنقد ، ولا تسمع من حاضر دعوى غبن في القسمة إلا لأمر قطعي ولا تجوز قسمة إختيارية فيها قاصر أو مجنون أو غائب.

الفرع الثالث

القسمـة الجبريـــــة

مادة (1212): إذا لم يتفق الشركاء جميعاً على القسمة طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (1201) وطلبها أحدهم لزم القاضي التحقق من الآتي :

1- حضور جميع الشركاء في المال المطلوب قسمته أو من ينوب عنهم طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (1200).

2- تقدير المختلف كالقيميات ، وتقدير المستوي بكيل أو وزن دون تفاوت منعاً للربا.

3- تسليم النصيب إلى المالك أو من يقوم مقامه ، وتكفى التخلية مع الحضور .

4- إستيفاء المرافق من طرق ومجاري ماء وغيرها على وجه لا يضر بأي من الشركاء بقدر الإمكان.

5- أن لا تقسم تركة مستغرقة بدين .

6- توفية النصيب من جنس المقسوم إلا المهايأة في ثوب واحد أو حانوت صغير أو حمام ونحوها.

مادة (1213) : القسمة في المستوي جنساً وقدراً بالكيل أو الوزن تكون بالإفراز وهو تمييز النصيب وعزله ولو بدون حضور الشريك أو مؤاذنته .

مادة (1214) : لا يقسم الفرع دون الأصل ولا النابت دون المنبت إلا بشرط القطع أو جرى عرف بخلافه.

مادة (1215) : لا يدخل في القسمة حق لم يذكر بل يبقى على حاله مشتركاً كما كان إلا لعرف يقضي بغير ذلك .

مادة (1216) : على القاضي أن يندب عدلين ( خبيرين) أو أكثر لإفراز الأنصباء وتكون تكاليف القسمة على قدر الحصص لاعلى الرؤوس .

مادة (1217) : على القسام مراعاة ما نص عليه في المادة (1212) ويلزمه تحديد ما يقوم بقسمته وتعديله على سهام القسمة ، وتوزيعه ، كما يلزم في تعديل السهام تقويم المختلف وإفراز كل نصيب بطريقه ومجرى مائه وما إلى ذلك وترقيم الأنصباء بالنصيب الأول والثاني وهكذا ويتبع السهم ما سبقه عند تعدده خشية تفرق الحصة .

مادة (1218) : يقرع القسام بين المتقاسمين في حضورهم أو من يقوم مقامهم .

مادة (1219) : لا يعوض بالنقود في القسمة إلا بالتراضي أو بقرار القاضي عند تعذر القسمة بدون ذلك.

الفرع الرابع

قسمة المنافع ( القسمة المؤقتة )

مادة (1220): قسمة المنافع نوعان :

الأول : أن يختص كل من الشركاء بمنفعة جزء من المال المشترك يوازي حصته فيه متنازلاً لشركائه في مقابل ذلك عن الإنتفاع بباقي الأجزاء.

الثاني : أن يتناوب الشركاء الإنتفاع بجميع المال المشترك كل منهم لمدة تتناسب مع حصته فيه مهايأة بينهم .

مادة (1221) : إذا اتفق الشركاء على قسمة المنافع بينهم لمدة معينة لزمتهم القسمة المدة المتفق عليها ، وإذا لم يتفقوا على مدة معينة لزمتهم القسمة لمدة سنة تتجدد بنفس الشروط لسنة أخرى وهكذا مالم يطلب أحد الشركاء إنهائها قبل إنقضاء السنة الأخيرة بشهرين على الأقل أو يطلب إجراء قسمة نهائية مطلقاً ، وتبقى قسمة المنافع قائمة أثناء إجراءات القسمة النهائية ولحين تمامها .

مادة (1222) : إذا لم تطلب القسمة النهائية ورغب أحد الشركاء في قسمة المال المشترك قسمة إنتفاع مؤقتة وتعذر رضاء باقي الشركاء كان له أن يلجأ إلى القضاء لإجرائها بإحدى الطريقتين المنصوص عليها في المادة (1199) وتتبع إجراءات القسمة النهائية المنصوص عليها في الفرع الثالث .

مادة (1223) : ليس للشريك الحاضر الإنتفاع بنصيب شريكه الغائب إلا بإذنه وإذا انتفع بدون إذن شريكه لزمه أجر مثل المنفعة إلا لعادة جرت بغير ذلك ، وإذا أذن له ولم يعتبر الأجرة فلا أجرة له ، وإذا كان الإنتفاع بالمال المشترك مما يختلف بإختلاف المنتفع أو ينقص من المال المشترك أو يضربه ضمن ما حصل من نقص أو ضرر بسبب الإنتفاع .

الباب الثاني

أسباب كسب الملكية

مادة (1224): أسباب كسب الملكية هي :

1- التصرف الشرعي .

2- الميراث الشرعي .

3- الإستيلاء على منقول لا مالك له .

4- إحياء الأرض الموات المباحة .

5- الشفعة .

مادة (1225) : التصرفات الشرعية كالبيع والهبة وما إليها يرجع في أحكامها إلى الأبواب الخاصة بها في الكتاب الثالث من هذا القانون ، والمواريث يرجع في أحكامها إلى قانون المواريث الشرعي والأسباب الأخرى لكسب الملكية تبين أحكامها في الفصول التالية .

الفصل الأول

الإستيلاء على منقول لا مالك له

الفرع الأول

المنقـــــــول المباح

مادة (1226): المنقولات الآتية تعتبر مباحة وهي :

1-الحيوانات والطيور غير الأليفة التي لا مالك لها ما دامت طليقة وإذا اعتقل حيوان أو طير منها ثم أطلق عاد مباحاً إذا لم يتبعه صاحبه أو كف عن تتبعه وما روض من الحيوانات والطيور وألف الرجوع إلى المكان المخصص له ثم فقد هذه العادة رجع مباحاً .

2-ما يخرجه البحر إذا لم يتقدم عليه ملك لأحد .

3-المتروكات التي تخلى عنها مالكها نهائياً .

4-الكنز المدفون في مباح إذا كان لا يعرف مالكه .

مادة (1227) : من استولى على منقول مباح مما ذكر في المادة السابقة بنية تملكه ملكه فإن كان إلقاء بحر أو كنزاً جاهلياً فخمسه للدولة ، وإن كان كنزاً إسلامياً فحكمه حكم اللقطة على ما سيأتي في الفرع الثالث .

مادة (1228) : الصيد مباح براً وبحراً ، ويجوز إتخاذه حرفة مع مراعاة ما تقضي به القوانين واللوائح من نظم وشروط في هذا الصدد للمصلحة .

الفرع الثاني

الركاز والكنز في الأرض المملوكة

مادة (1229): إذا وجد في أرض مملوكة لشخص معين معدن ذهب أو فضة ، أو حديد ، أو نحاس ، أو نحوه من الجوامد فإنه يكون ملكاً لصاحب الأرض ، وإذا كانت المنفعة لشخص ، والرقبة لشخص آخـر فلمالك الرقبة ، وعليه الخمس للدولة، وللدولة وحدها حق التنقيب عن المعـادن وتعويض مالك الأرض تعويضاً عادلاً، وما يعثر عليه بعد التنقيب يكون لها ، ولا يجوز للأفراد ذلك إلا بترخيص من الدولة أو فيما جرى به عرف . .

مادة (1230): إذا وجد كنز في أرض مملوكة لشخص معين فإن كان جاهلياً يكون لمالك الأرض وعليه الخمس للدولة ، وإن كان إسلامياً فهو لمالكه إن عرف ، وإن لم يعرف مالكه وادعى مالك الأرض ملكيته فهو لمالك الأرض ، وإلا فهو لقطة تراعى فيه أحكامها على ما سيأتي في الفرع الثالث.

الفرع الثالث

اللقطـــــــة

مادة (1231): اللقطة هي الشيء الضآئع من الغير يلتقط لحفظه لمالكه لا لتملكه .

مادة (1232) : يصح الإلتقاط بأربعة شروط هي :

1- أن يكون الملتقط مميزاً .

2- أن يلتقط ما خشي فواته ولو في بيت مالكه إذا ظن فواته أو التبس عليه ذلك .

3- أن يلتقطه من موضع ضياع يجهله مالكه .

4- أن يلتقطه بنية رده إلى مالكه إن كان يعلمه أو للتعريف به حتى يوجد مالكه.

مادة (1233) : إذا فقد الالتقاط شرطاً من الشروط الثلاثة الأخيرة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كان الملتقط ضامناً للقطة ضمان غصب لمالك الشيء إن عرف أو للمصالح أن لم يعرف مالكه.

مادة (1234) : اللقطة أمانة في يد ملتقطها إلى أن يعلم أن صاحبها لا يطلبها ، أو أنها تفسد أن بقيت فيكون له التصرف فيها بحسب ما يأتي في المواد التالية .

مادة (1235) : يجب التعريف باللقطة فيما لا يتسامح بمثله حال الالتقاط وكان لا يخشى عليها من ظالم ، أو لا يتسارع الفساد إليها وكان لها قيمة ، ويكون التعريف باللقطة في مكان يتوقع الملتقط وجود مالكها فيه أو بإحدى وسائل الإعلام العامة لمدة سنة يكون بعدها اليأس من عودة صاحبها أو معرفته فتصرف لفقير أو لمصلحة بمعرفة الملتقط .

مادة (1236) : إذا قصر الملتقط في التعريف باللقطة على النحو المبين في المادة السابقة ضمن ضمان غصب لمالكها أن عرف ، أو للمصالح إن لم يعرف المالك .

مادة (1237) : للملتقط بيع ما التقطه مما يخشى فساده والاحتفاظ بالقيمة مع مراعــــــاة مـــا سبق في المادة (1235).

مادة (1238) : الملتقط متبرع بما أنفقه على اللقطة إلا إذا أمره القاضي بالإنفاق فيكون له الرجوع بما أنفق وله حبس اللقطة حتى يأخذ النفقة ، فإن تلفت بعد الحبس سقطت النفقة وإذا كان للقطة أجر أجرها الملتقط بإذن القاضي للإنفاق عليها من الأجرة ، ويجوز للقاضي أن يأمره ببيعها وحفظ ثمنها تبعاً للمصلحة .

مادة (1239) : لا يلزم الملتقط دفع اللقطة إلى من يدعيها إلا ببينة شرعية ، ويجوز للملتقط بغير إلزام أن يدفع اللقطة إلى مدعيها إذا بين له علامة مطابقة أو إذا صدقه في إدعائه بين أو لم يبين .

مادة (1240): إذا ضاعت اللقطة في يد الملتقط ثم وجدها في يد غيره فليس له حق المطالبة بها وتسرى أحكام اللقطة على المتلقط الثاني، أما إذا اغتصبها مغتصب فله حق استردادها منه.

مادة (1241): تسرى أحكام اللقطة على ما ضل من الحيوان.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الثاني

القسمة الإختيارية ( قسمة التراضى )

مادة (1211): للشركاء البالغين أن يقسموا المال المشترك بينهم إختياراً بالطريقة التي يرتضونها ويجوز فيها جمع الأشياء المتماثلة والمختلفة ، كما يجوز فيها جمع نصيب اثنين أو أكثر في قسم واحد ، ولهم أن يقسموا بأنفسهم أو بواسطة عدلين ، كما يحـق لهم تعديل الحصص بالنقد ، ولا تسمع من حاضر دعوى غبن في القسمة إلا لأمر قطعي ولا تجوز قسمة إختيارية فيها قاصر أو مجنون أو غائب.

الفرع الثالث

القسمـة الجبريـــــة

مادة (1212): إذا لم يتفق الشركاء جميعاً على القسمة طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (1201) وطلبها أحدهم لزم القاضي التحقق من الآتي :

1- حضور جميع الشركاء في المال المطلوب قسمته أو من ينوب عنهم طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (1200).

2- تقدير المختلف كالقيميات ، وتقدير المستوي بكيل أو وزن دون تفاوت منعاً للربا.

3- تسليم النصيب إلى المالك أو من يقوم مقامه ، وتكفى التخلية مع الحضور .

4- إستيفاء المرافق من طرق ومجاري ماء وغيرها على وجه لا يضر بأي من الشركاء بقدر الإمكان.

5- أن لا تقسم تركة مستغرقة بدين .

6- توفية النصيب من جنس المقسوم إلا المهايأة في ثوب واحد أو حانوت صغير أو حمام ونحوها.

مادة (1213) : القسمة في المستوي جنساً وقدراً بالكيل أو الوزن تكون بالإفراز وهو تمييز النصيب وعزله ولو بدون حضور الشريك أو مؤاذنته .

مادة (1214) : لا يقسم الفرع دون الأصل ولا النابت دون المنبت إلا بشرط القطع أو جرى عرف بخلافه.

مادة (1215) : لا يدخل في القسمة حق لم يذكر بل يبقى على حاله مشتركاً كما كان إلا لعرف يقضي بغير ذلك .

مادة (1216) : على القاضي أن يندب عدلين ( خبيرين) أو أكثر لإفراز الأنصباء وتكون تكاليف القسمة على قدر الحصص لاعلى الرؤوس .

مادة (1217) : على القسام مراعاة ما نص عليه في المادة (1212) ويلزمه تحديد ما يقوم بقسمته وتعديله على سهام القسمة ، وتوزيعه ، كما يلزم في تعديل السهام تقويم المختلف وإفراز كل نصيب بطريقه ومجرى مائه وما إلى ذلك وترقيم الأنصباء بالنصيب الأول والثاني وهكذا ويتبع السهم ما سبقه عند تعدده خشية تفرق الحصة .

مادة (1218) : يقرع القسام بين المتقاسمين في حضورهم أو من يقوم مقامهم .

مادة (1219) : لا يعوض بالنقود في القسمة إلا بالتراضي أو بقرار القاضي عند تعذر القسمة بدون ذلك.

الفرع الرابع

قسمة المنافع ( القسمة المؤقتة )

مادة (1220): قسمة المنافع نوعان :

الأول : أن يختص كل من الشركاء بمنفعة جزء من المال المشترك يوازي حصته فيه متنازلاً لشركائه في مقابل ذلك عن الإنتفاع بباقي الأجزاء.

الثاني : أن يتناوب الشركاء الإنتفاع بجميع المال المشترك كل منهم لمدة تتناسب مع حصته فيه مهايأة بينهم .

مادة (1221) : إذا اتفق الشركاء على قسمة المنافع بينهم لمدة معينة لزمتهم القسمة المدة المتفق عليها ، وإذا لم يتفقوا على مدة معينة لزمتهم القسمة لمدة سنة تتجدد بنفس الشروط لسنة أخرى وهكذا مالم يطلب أحد الشركاء إنهائها قبل إنقضاء السنة الأخيرة بشهرين على الأقل أو يطلب إجراء قسمة نهائية مطلقاً ، وتبقى قسمة المنافع قائمة أثناء إجراءات القسمة النهائية ولحين تمامها .

مادة (1222) : إذا لم تطلب القسمة النهائية ورغب أحد الشركاء في قسمة المال المشترك قسمة إنتفاع مؤقتة وتعذر رضاء باقي الشركاء كان له أن يلجأ إلى القضاء لإجرائها بإحدى الطريقتين المنصوص عليها في المادة (1199) وتتبع إجراءات القسمة النهائية المنصوص عليها في الفرع الثالث .

مادة (1223) : ليس للشريك الحاضر الإنتفاع بنصيب شريكه الغائب إلا بإذنه وإذا انتفع بدون إذن شريكه لزمه أجر مثل المنفعة إلا لعادة جرت بغير ذلك ، وإذا أذن له ولم يعتبر الأجرة فلا أجرة له ، وإذا كان الإنتفاع بالمال المشترك مما يختلف بإختلاف المنتفع أو ينقص من المال المشترك أو يضربه ضمن ما حصل من نقص أو ضرر بسبب الإنتفاع .

الباب الثاني

أسباب كسب الملكية

مادة (1224): أسباب كسب الملكية هي :

1- التصرف الشرعي .

2- الميراث الشرعي .

3- الإستيلاء على منقول لا مالك له .

4- إحياء الأرض الموات المباحة .

5- الشفعة .

مادة (1225) : التصرفات الشرعية كالبيع والهبة وما إليها يرجع في أحكامها إلى الأبواب الخاصة بها في الكتاب الثالث من هذا القانون ، والمواريث يرجع في أحكامها إلى قانون المواريث الشرعي والأسباب الأخرى لكسب الملكية تبين أحكامها في الفصول التالية .

الفصل الأول

الإستيلاء على منقول لا مالك له

الفرع الأول

المنقـــــــول المباح

مادة (1226): المنقولات الآتية تعتبر مباحة وهي :

1-الحيوانات والطيور غير الأليفة التي لا مالك لها ما دامت طليقة وإذا اعتقل حيوان أو طير منها ثم أطلق عاد مباحاً إذا لم يتبعه صاحبه أو كف عن تتبعه وما روض من الحيوانات والطيور وألف الرجوع إلى المكان المخصص له ثم فقد هذه العادة رجع مباحاً .

2-ما يخرجه البحر إذا لم يتقدم عليه ملك لأحد .

3-المتروكات التي تخلى عنها مالكها نهائياً .

4-الكنز المدفون في مباح إذا كان لا يعرف مالكه .

مادة (1227) : من استولى على منقول مباح مما ذكر في المادة السابقة بنية تملكه ملكه فإن كان إلقاء بحر أو كنزاً جاهلياً فخمسه للدولة ، وإن كان كنزاً إسلامياً فحكمه حكم اللقطة على ما سيأتي في الفرع الثالث .

مادة (1228) : الصيد مباح براً وبحراً ، ويجوز إتخاذه حرفة مع مراعاة ما تقضي به القوانين واللوائح من نظم وشروط في هذا الصدد للمصلحة .

الفرع الثاني

الركاز والكنز في الأرض المملوكة

مادة (1229): إذا وجد في أرض مملوكة لشخص معين معدن ذهب أو فضة ، أو حديد ، أو نحاس ، أو نحوه من الجوامد فإنه يكون ملكاً لصاحب الأرض ، وإذا كانت المنفعة لشخص ، والرقبة لشخص آخـر فلمالك الرقبة ، وعليه الخمس للدولة، وللدولة وحدها حق التنقيب عن المعـادن وتعويض مالك الأرض تعويضاً عادلاً، وما يعثر عليه بعد التنقيب يكون لها ، ولا يجوز للأفراد ذلك إلا بترخيص من الدولة أو فيما جرى به عرف . .

مادة (1230): إذا وجد كنز في أرض مملوكة لشخص معين فإن كان جاهلياً يكون لمالك الأرض وعليه الخمس للدولة ، وإن كان إسلامياً فهو لمالكه إن عرف ، وإن لم يعرف مالكه وادعى مالك الأرض ملكيته فهو لمالك الأرض ، وإلا فهو لقطة تراعى فيه أحكامها على ما سيأتي في الفرع الثالث.

الفرع الثالث

اللقطـــــــة

مادة (1231): اللقطة هي الشيء الضآئع من الغير يلتقط لحفظه لمالكه لا لتملكه .

مادة (1232) : يصح الإلتقاط بأربعة شروط هي :

1- أن يكون الملتقط مميزاً .

2- أن يلتقط ما خشي فواته ولو في بيت مالكه إذا ظن فواته أو التبس عليه ذلك .

3- أن يلتقطه من موضع ضياع يجهله مالكه .

4- أن يلتقطه بنية رده إلى مالكه إن كان يعلمه أو للتعريف به حتى يوجد مالكه.

مادة (1233) : إذا فقد الالتقاط شرطاً من الشروط الثلاثة الأخيرة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كان الملتقط ضامناً للقطة ضمان غصب لمالك الشيء إن عرف أو للمصالح أن لم يعرف مالكه.

مادة (1234) : اللقطة أمانة في يد ملتقطها إلى أن يعلم أن صاحبها لا يطلبها ، أو أنها تفسد أن بقيت فيكون له التصرف فيها بحسب ما يأتي في المواد التالية .

مادة (1235) : يجب التعريف باللقطة فيما لا يتسامح بمثله حال الالتقاط وكان لا يخشى عليها من ظالم ، أو لا يتسارع الفساد إليها وكان لها قيمة ، ويكون التعريف باللقطة في مكان يتوقع الملتقط وجود مالكها فيه أو بإحدى وسائل الإعلام العامة لمدة سنة يكون بعدها اليأس من عودة صاحبها أو معرفته فتصرف لفقير أو لمصلحة بمعرفة الملتقط .

مادة (1236) : إذا قصر الملتقط في التعريف باللقطة على النحو المبين في المادة السابقة ضمن ضمان غصب لمالكها أن عرف ، أو للمصالح إن لم يعرف المالك .

مادة (1237) : للملتقط بيع ما التقطه مما يخشى فساده والاحتفاظ بالقيمة مع مراعــــــاة مـــا سبق في المادة (1235).

مادة (1238) : الملتقط متبرع بما أنفقه على اللقطة إلا إذا أمره القاضي بالإنفاق فيكون له الرجوع بما أنفق وله حبس اللقطة حتى يأخذ النفقة ، فإن تلفت بعد الحبس سقطت النفقة وإذا كان للقطة أجر أجرها الملتقط بإذن القاضي للإنفاق عليها من الأجرة ، ويجوز للقاضي أن يأمره ببيعها وحفظ ثمنها تبعاً للمصلحة .

مادة (1239) : لا يلزم الملتقط دفع اللقطة إلى من يدعيها إلا ببينة شرعية ، ويجوز للملتقط بغير إلزام أن يدفع اللقطة إلى مدعيها إذا بين له علامة مطابقة أو إذا صدقه في إدعائه بين أو لم يبين .

مادة (1240): إذا ضاعت اللقطة في يد الملتقط ثم وجدها في يد غيره فليس له حق المطالبة بها وتسرى أحكام اللقطة على المتلقط الثاني، أما إذا اغتصبها مغتصب فله حق استردادها منه.

مادة (1241): تسرى أحكام اللقطة على ما ضل من الحيوان.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني

احياء الأرض الموات المباحة

الفرع الأول

قواعــــد عامة

مادة (1242): يجوز للمسلم إحياء أو تحجر الأرض الموات المباحة للكافة وهي التي لم يملكها أحد ولا تحجرها أحد ولا تعلق بها حق عام أو خاص طبقاً لما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون ، وقانون المراهق والمرافق العامة والخاصة.

مادة (1243): يجوز بإذن رئيس الدولة بعد عرض الحكومة إحياء الأرض التي لم يتعين ذو الحق فيها في الأحوال الآتية :

1- إذا كان ذو الحق مجهولاً .

2- إذا كان ذووا الحق غير منحصرين .

3- إذا تحجر الأرض متحجر ولم يحيها ومضى على ذلك ثلاث سنوات ، ولايتجاوز الإحياء في البناء قدر عرصة البيت ومرافقه بما لا يزيد على خمسمائة متر مربع وفي الزراعة بمقدار ما يحصل من الفوائد التي تكفى المحتاج وأسرته ممن تلزمه نفقتهم من الدخل إلى الدخل بشرط إحيائه وللمصالح بقدر ما تحتاجه .

مادة (1244): إذا كان ذو الحق معيناً فلا يجوز إحياء الأرض إلا بإذنه نحو محتطب القرية ومرعاها ومرافقها وبطن الوادي الذي أهل الحق فيه منحصرون.

مادة (1245) : لحمى البلد والبيوت والآبار والأشجار حرمة ، فلا يجوز لأحد تحجرها أو إحياءها إلا بإذن مالكها أو ذو الحق فيها ، وحمى البلد هو مداخلها ومخارجها ومحتطبها ومرعاها ،وحمى الدار هو ما يرتفق به أهلها في إقامتهم بها ، وحمى البئر هو مرافقها المعتادة وما يسع واردها لشرب أو سقي ويضر أحداث شيء فيه واردها أو ماءها ، وحمى الشجرة ما تحتاج له في سقيها ومد جذورها وفروعها ، ويضر أحداث شيء فيه ثمارها ، وتراعى الأعراف في كل ما تقدم .

مادة (1246): يعتبر في الأحياء والتحجر قصد الفعل لا قصد التملك فلا يشترط ويترتب عليه آثاره بمجرد حدوثه .

الفرع الثاني

الإحيـــــــــــــــــاء

مادة (1247): يكون الإحياء للأرض بإعدادها للإنتفاع بها بأحد أمور هي الحرث والبذر أو إمتداد الكرم ، أو إزالة الشجر النابت خلفه وتنقيتها من الحشائش أو إتخاذ حائط أو خندق عميق للغدير من ثلاث جهات أو بناء أياً كان أو بحفر في معدن ونحو ذلك .

مادة (1248): كل من أحيا أرضاً يجوز إحياؤها كما هو منصوص عليه في المادتين (1242، 1243) بأحد الأمور المتقدمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة يتملكها سواءً في ذلك الدولة أو غيرها من الأشخاص ، ويشترط بالنسبة للأشخاص الطبيعيين أن لا يزيد ما يتملكه الفرد بطريق الإحياء على ما يلزم له ولأفراد أسرته ممن تلزمه نفقتهم وللدولة بقدر ما تحتاجه.

مادة (1249): لا يبطل الملك بعودة الأرض إلى ما كانت عليه قبل الإحياء ولو أحياها بعد ذلك غيره فهي لمن أحياها أولاً .

مادة (1250) : الإحياء لمن قام به بنفسه أو بمن يستأجره أو يشترك معه أو يوكله مع مراعاة ما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (1243).

الفرع الثالث

التحجـــــــــــــــر

مادة (1251): يكون التحجر بضرب الأعلام في الجوانب إما بنصب أحجار متفرقة أو بإتخاذ خندق غير عميق أو ربط أغصان الشجر بعضها إلى بعض .

مادة (1252) : التحجر لا يفيد الملك ، وإنما للمتحجر حق به يمنع غيره ممـا تحجره إلا أن يبيحه له أو يهبه إيــاه بلا عوض ،كما يجعل للمتحجر الإنتفاع بما تحجره وما حازه من أشجار .

مادة (1253): يستمر حق المتحجر ثلاث سنوات وإذا مضت دون إحيـاء الأرض التي تحجرها بطل حقه ولا يجوز له ولا لغيره تحجرها أو إحياؤها بعد ذلك إلا بإذن الدولة طبقاً لما نصت عليه المادة (1243).

مادة (1254): لا يبطل حق المتحجر في مدته بإحياء الغير لما تحجره غاصباً .

الفصل الثالث

الشفعـــــــــــــــــــة

الفرع الأول

(تعريف الشفعة ، سببها ، استحقاقها ، شروط صحتها)

مادة (1255): الشفعة هي حق تملك عين ولو جبراً ملكت لآخر بعقد صحيح بعوض مال معلوم على أية صفة كانت مثلية أو قيمية منقولة أو غير منقولة بما قام عليها من العوض والمؤن.

مادة (1256) : سبب الشفعة هو إتصال ملك الشفيع بالعين المشفوعة اتصال شركة ( خلطة) في أصلها أو في حق من حقوقها .. وتختلف أسباب الشفعة في القوة طبقاً لما ينص عليه القانون.

مادة (1257) : تستحق الشفعة لأصحابها على الترتيب التالي :

1- الشريك المخالط على الشيوع في أصل العين .

2- الشريك المخالط على الشيوع في حق الشرب ومجراه .

3- الشريك المخالط على الشيوع في الطريق .

مادة (1258) : إذا تساوى الشفعاء في الطلب قـدم صاحب السبب الأقوى على الترتيب المبين في المادة السابقة ، وإذا تساووا في الطلب والسبب قسمت الشفعة على رؤوس الشفعاء .

مادة (1259) : يعتبر السبب أخص في الطريق المسدود إن كان لها باب يغلق على بعض الدور فتدخل منه ، فإن الدور الداخلة من الباب أخص بالنسبة لبعضها من الدور الخارجة عنه وإن تعددت الطرق الخاصة فتختص بالدار الداخلة الدور الأقرب طريقاً إليها وهكذا بالنسبة لحق الشرب والسواقي .

مادة (1260) : يشترط لصحة الشفعة ما يأتي :

1- أن يكون المشفوع عيناً فلا تصح الشفعة في المنافع ولا فيما لا يباع من الحقوق .

2- أن تكون في عقد صحيح فلا تصح في عقد باطـل ولا تصح بميراث أو إقرار أو قسمة أو وصية أو هبة بغير عوض .

3- أن يزول ملك المتعاقد بالعقد فلا شفعة في عقد بخيار إلا بعد نفوذ العقد .

4- أن يكون الشفيع مالكاً للسبب الذي يشفع به .

5- أن لا يكون البائع قد عــرض المبيع على الشفيع فرغب عن الشراء فيسقط حقــه .

مادة (1261) : تثبت الشفعة بالعقد الصحيح ، ويستحقها الشفيع بالطلب الصحيح ويملكها بالتسليم طوعاً أو بالحكم بها .

مادة (1262) : لا شفعة في المحقر الذي لا يضر فواته .

مادة (1263) : إذا أسقط أحد الشفعاء حقه قبل القضاء به ، فلمن بقى من الشفعاء أخذ نصيبه وأن اسقطه بعد القضاء فليس لهم أخذه .

مادة (1264) : إذا غاب بعض الشفعاء يقضى بالشفعة في جميع المشفوع فيه لمن حضر ، فإذا حضر الغائب وطلب الشفعة قضي له بما يستحق .

مادة (1265) : لا تبطل الشفعة بموت المشفوع منه مطلقاً ولا بموت الشفيع بعد الطلب ، أو قبل العلم بالبيع أو بعده قبل التمكن من طلب الشفعة وتورث الشفعة في هذه الأحوال ويلزم طلب كل الورثة أو أحدهم بالوكالة .

مادة (1266): لا تبطل الشفعة بتفريط الولي أو الوصي مطلقاً ولا بتفريط الرسول أو الوكيل إذا لم يكن التفريط أو التراخي عادة لهما ولا تبطل بأي حيلة قصد بها حرمان الشفيع .

مادة (1267): لا تبطل الشفعة بالفسخ لعيب أو لغيره بعد الطلب في وجه المشتري .

مادة (1268) : لا تبطل الشفعة بشراء الشفيع لنفسه ماله فيه الشفعة لأن شراءه إستشفاع ولا يحتاج إلى طلب أو حكم ولا تبطل الشفعة بشراء المشتري الشفيع ما له فيه شفعة بوكالة أو ولاية ويطلب نفسه ما لم يضف إلى الموكل ، ولا يحتاج في طلب نفسه إلى شهادة أو مرافعة ولا يسلم المبيع إلى نفسه وإنما يملكه بالحكم أو تسليم الموكل .

الفرع الثاني

مبطلات الشفعة ( مسقطاتها )

مادة (1269): تبطل الشفعة ويسقط حق الشفيع فيها بأحد الأمور الآتية :-

1- التنازل عنها من الشفيع بعد العقد مالم ينبن ذلك على إعتقاد مقبول كإعتقاده بطلان العقد ثم حكم القضاء بصحته ، أو يحط البائع عن المشترى بعض الثمن أو يظهر أو ينكشف خلاف ما أبلغ به فلا تسقط الشفعة .

2- إن يملك الشفعة للمشتري أو لغيره أو يتنـازل عنها لأيهما بمقابل أو بغير مقابل ، ولو كان قد طلبها ولا يلزم العوض إلا إذا كان من المشتري .

3- بترك الشفيع الحاضر مجلس العقد طلب الشفعة في المجلس .

4- إذا تولى الشفيع العقد المثبت للشفعة كونه بائعاً عن غيره ولا يسقط حقه في طلب الشفعة إذا تولى العقد وكان ولياً أو وكيلاً أو وصياً عن الغير ، كما لا يسقط حقه إذا جعل الخيار له من طرفي العقد أو من أحدهما فقط وانفذه .

5- طلب الشفيع من ليس له طلبه عالماً حسبما هو مبين في المادة (1274) ولا يعتبر طلب المخاصمة عند القاضي قبل طلب المشفوع منه طلب من ليس له طلبه.

6- طلب الشفيع العين المشفوعة بغير لفظ الشفعة عالماً أو إدعاؤه ملكيتها بغير الشفعة .

7- طلب الشفيع بعض العين المشفوعة إذا كان عالماً ، إلا إذا تعددت العين المشفوعة أو تعدد المشترون على النحو المبين في المادة (1277) ولا يعتبر شراء الواحد لجماعة تعدداً مالم يضف إليهم صراحة.

8- خروج سبب الشفعة من ملك الشفيع عالماً أو جاهلاً بإختياره أو بدون إختياره قبل الحكم له بالشفعة أو التسليم له طوعاً .

9- تراخي الشفيع الغائب عن مجلس العقد بعد علمه به بشهادة كاملة على التصرف ولو بغير لفظ الشهادة أو تراخيه بعد علمه بالعقد بخبر يفيد الظن مدة تزيد على ما يمكنه فيه طلب الشفعة ، مالم يكن معذوراً فمن وقت زوال العذر. . والقول قول الشفيع إذا ادعى عدم حصول الظن وللمشتري تحليفه على ذلك .

10- إذا طلب الشفيع الشفعة مع شروط الخيار فيها أو نحوه .

11- إذا لم يكن الشفيع قادراً على دفع الثمن وملحقاته .

مادة (1270): يعتبر تسليماً من الشفيع كل ما يدل على عدم الرغبة في الشفعة ، وتبطل به الشفعة ويسقط حق الشفيع.

مادة (1271) : إذا صالح الشفيع المشتري عن الشفعة على عوض بطلت الشفعة ويستحق العوض .

مادة (1272) : إذا علم الشفيع أن المشفوع فيه بعض العين فاسقط الشفعة ، ثم ظهر أن المشفوع فيه كلها فله الشفعة في الكل ، وكذا إذا علم الشفيع أن المشفوع فيه كل العين فاسقط الشفعة ثم ظهر أن المشفوع فيه بعضها فله الشفعة .

مادة (1273) : إذا تعددت الصفقات في العين المشفوعة فللشفيع الشفعة في الصفقة الأولى ويشارك فيما بعدها مالم يكن سببه أخص فهو أولى .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الثالث

طلب الشفعـــــــــة 

مادة (1274): يلزم الشفيع الحاضر مجلس العقد أن يطلب الشفعة في المجلس مالم يكن له عذر مقبول ، ويلزم الشفيع الغائب عن مجلس العقد أن يطلب الشفعة في مجلس علمه بالعقد مالم يكن له عذر مقبول ، ويلزم من كان له عذر مقبول أن يطلب الشفعة من وقت زوال العذر ، ويكون طلب الشفعة من المشتري ، ولو كانت العين المشفوعة في يد البائع ويصح طلبها من وكيل المشتري إذا لم يضف إليه ، فإذا سلم الوكيل العين المشفوعة للأصيل فلا يصح الطلب إلا من الأصيل .

مادة (1275): إذا لم يستجب المطلوب للشفعة طوعاً ، كان للشفيع طلب مخاصمته أمام القضاء لتملك العين المشفوعة ، وإن لم يرافعه في مدة ثلاثين يوماً من وقت طلب الشفعة سقط حقه إلا لعذر مقبول.

مادة (1276): لا يلزم الترتيب في الطلب بحسب الترتيب في الأسباب ، بل يلزم كل الشفعاء طلب الشفعة على الوجه المبين في هذا القانون ، ولا يعد تراخياً بعد الطلب إنتظار الحكم في خصومة الأخص سبباً .

مادة (1277) : الشفعة لا تقبل التجزئة ، فيلزم الشفيع طلب الشفعة في العين المشفوعة كلها إلا إذا تعددت العين المشفوعة وقام سبب الشفعة بواحد من أفرادها أو تعدد المشترون فيجوز للشفيع طلب الشفعة فيما قام به سببها في الحالة الأولى وطلب نصيب بعض المشترين في الحالة الثانية ، وإذا اشترى الواحد لجماعة ولم يضف إليهم فلا يعتبر هذا تعدداً .

مادة (1278) : يقوم ولي الصغير ومن في حكمه مقامه في طلب الشفعة منه أو له ويجوز للشفيع الغائب أن يوكل عنه من يقدم طلب الشفعة له .

الفرع الرابع

ما يلزم الشفيع بعد طلب الشفعة

مادة (1279): يلزم الشفيع أن يؤدي للمشتري ومن في حكمه ما يأتي :

1- مثل العوض قدراً وجنساً ونوعاً وصفة إن كان مثلياً،وقيمته وقت العقد أن كان قيمياً.

2- ما غرمه المشتري في الشراء كأجرة كتابة الحجج وأجرة الدلال ورسوم تعميد الحجج وما إلى ذلك من المصاريف الرسمية فهي تعتبر جزءاً من العوض .

مادة (1280): إذا تأخر طلب الشفعة إلى وقت نقصت فيه أو زادت قيمة النقود التي جرى التعامل بها غير الذهب والفضة ، لزم أن يؤدي مقدار قيمة العوض ، ويستعان في التقدير بالمقومين العدول ولا أثر للزيادة في قيمة العين المشفوعة أو نقصانها.

مادة (1281): يلزم الشفيع تعجيل العوض المؤجل على المشتري، ولا ينتظر حلول الأجل.

مادة (1282) : يشترط للحكم بالشفعة أن يكون الشفيع قادراً على دفع الثمن أو قيمته وقت الطلب ويحكم بالشفعة للشفيع القادر إذا غاب المشتري أو تمرد عن الحضور.

مادة (1283) : إذا طلب المشتري أن يدفع له الشفيع ما يلزمه دفعه فلا يحكم له بالشفعة إلا بعد أن يدفع المشتري ، مالم ير القاضي بناءً على طلب الشفيع لعذر مقبول تأجيل الشفيع لأجل معلوم لا يزيد على عشرة أيام مع الحكم له بالشفعة ، وللقاضي أن يشترط على الشفيع بطلان الشفعة عند عدم دفعه في الأجل .

مادة (1284) : لا تبطل الشفعة بمطل الشفيع بعد الحكم له بها إلا إذا شرط عليه القاضي ذلك عند عدم دفعه في الأجل ، أو كان المشتري قد شرط عليه ذلك وقبل.

مادة (1285) : إذا تمرد الشفيع أو ماطل بعد الحكم له بالشفعة ولا شرط عليه ، فللحاكم أن يمهله إلى أجل معلوم وإلا حكم عليه من ماله ولو من المشفوع .

مادة (1286) : الحط والإبراء والإسقاط من بعض الثمن قبل قبضه يلحق العقد فلا يلزم الشفيع إلا ما بقى ، أما بعد القبض فلا يلحق العقد ويلزم الشفيع جميع الثمن .

مادة (1287) : إذا تنوسخت العين المشفوعة بتصرفات متتالية ممن تلقوها قبل الطلب ، فليس للشفيع أن يطلب إلا من الأخير بمدفوعه ، وليس للمشتري أن يتصرف بعد الطلب فإن تصرف فلا يسري ذلك في حق الشفيع وله نقضه وتبطل كل حيلة قصد بها الإضرار بالشفيع .

الفرع الخامس

آثــار الشفعـــة

مادة (1288): لا يمتلك الشفيع العين المشفوعة إلا بتسليم المشتري بالشفعة بالتراضي أو بحكم القاضي.

مادة (1289) : يكفي للتسليم بالشفعة بالتراضي ما يدل عليه لفظاً أو نحوه كقبض الشفيع للعين المشفوعة.

مادة (1290) : إذا ثبت الملك للشفيع بالتسليم بالتراضي أو بحكم القاضي تبعته أحكام الملك ويعتبر الأخذ بالشفعة بمنزلة شراء مبتدأ يثبت فيه ما يثبت بالشراء مع مراعاة ما هو منصوص عليه في المواد التالية .

مادة (1291) : يثبت للشفيع خيار الرؤية وخيار العيب دون خيار الشرط .

مادة (1292) : لا يستفيد الشفيع من الأجل إذا كان الثمن أو بعضه مؤجلاً على المشتري إلا إذا قبل المشتري ذلك .

مادة (1293):تؤخذ العين المشفوعة من المشتري قسراً في حالتين:

1- إذا سلم الشفعة وقبض الثمن فتصير العين في يده كالمبيع .

2- إذا حكم عليه بالشفعة ودفع له الثمن جميعه فتعتبر العين المشفوعة في يده كالأمانة.

مادة (1294) : إذا تلفت العين المشفوعة في يد المشتري بعد تسليمه بالشفعة بالتراضي تلفت من ماله كالمبيع في يد البائع ، وإذا تلفت العين المشفوعة في يد المشتري بعد الحكم بالشفعة وأدى الشفيع ما عليه تلفت من مال الشفيع كالأمانة ، وفي جميع الأحوال يضمن المشتري إذا كان التلف بجناية أو تفريط منه أو كان قد تمرد عن تسليم العين المشفوعة للشفيع بعد التسليم بالشفعة أو الحكم بها وأدى الشفيع ما لزمه وتجديده طلب تسليم العين المشفوعة له فإن المشتري يضمن كالغاصب .

مادة (1295) : لا يصح تصرف الشفيع في العين المشفوعة بعد التسليم له بالشفعة بالتراضي قبل قبضها ويصح تصرفه فيها بعد الحكم له بالشفعة قبل قبضها.

مادة (1296) : إذا غرس أو بنى الشفيع في العين المشفوعة بعد التسليم له بالشفعة بالتراضي أو بحكم القاضي ، ثم استحقت العين المشفوعة للغير كان للشفيع الرجوع على المشتري بما غرس أو بنى فهو كالمغرور .

مادة (1297) : إذا استحقت العين المشفوعة للغير فيضمن المشتري الثمن ويرجع على البائع إليه .

مادة (1298): إذا تصرف المشتري في العين المشفوعة بعد الطلب والعلم به وتلفت العين حسا بعد التصرف فلا ضمان عليه ولو تلفت العين حسا لا حكماً بعد التسليم للشفعة بالتراضي أو الحكم بها فيضمن القيمة في التلف الحسي لا الحكمي وكذلك لا يضمن المشتري أجرة إنتفاعه بالعين المشفوعة إلا بعد التسليم بالشفعة بالتراضي أو الحكم بها.

مادة (1299): إذا غرم المشتري لنماء العين المشفوعة لا لبقائها وكان ذلك قبل الطلب والعلم به فله الخيار بين أن يبقى النماء للشفيع ويرجـع عليه بقيمة الزيادة غرساً أو بناءً أو زرعاً قائماً لا حق له في البقاء إلا بالأجرة أو يرفعه ويزيله ويرجع على الشفيع بأرش ما نقص منه ، وللمشتري خيار ثالث إذا كان للنماء حد ينتهي إليه هو أن يبقيه لنفسه بأجرة المثل من يوم التسليم بالشفعة بالتراضي أو من يوم الحكم بها إلى يوم الحصاد.

مادة (1300): يستحق الشفيع الفوائد الأصلية المتصلة بالمبيع أما الفوائد المنفصلة فهي للمشتري فيما عدا الحالات الآتية :

1- إذا كان الشفيع خليطاً في العين المشفوعة وشملها العقد فهي له .

2- إذا شملها العقد والشفيع خليط في الشرب والطريق فهي للمشتري ويحط بحصتها من الثمن.

3- إذا لم يشملها العقد والشفيع خليط في الأصل فتوزع على الحصص .

4- إذا كان الشفيع خليطاً في الشرب والطريق فقط ولم يشملها العقد فهي للمشتري ولا يحط شيء من الثمن.

مادة (1301): ما غرمه المشتري على الفوائد الأصلية يلزم الشفيع بقدر ما استحقه منها مع التسليم له بالشفعة بالتراضي أو الحكم له بها .

مادة (1302) : الفوائد الفرعية للمشتري إذ الخراج بالضمان .

مادة (1303) : للشفيع نقض القسمة التي أجراها المشتري لنصيب مشاع في عقار كماله نقض كل تصرف للمشتري في العين المشفوعة ولو كان وقفاً أو جعله مسجداً ويكون النقض في الحالتين بحكم القاضي.

مادة (1304) : يجب على المشتري أن يحط عن الشفيع من العوض بقدر ما نقص من العين المشفوعة بفعله أو بفعل غيره بإذنه أو إذا كان قد أخذ من الغير عن فعله عوضاً أو صالحـه أو أبرأه مع إمكان الإستيفاء منه ولو لم يقبض العوض وما عدا ذلك فلا حط.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع السادس

الإختلاف في الشفعة

مادة (1305): إذا اختلف الشفيع والمشفوع منه في العذر بالتراخي عن طلب الشفعة فإن كان العذر مما يقبل البينة عليه ، فالقول قـول المشترى في نفيه ، وإن كان مما لا يعرف إلا من جهة الشفيع وحده كظنه أن المبيع لآخر غير المشتري فالقول قول الشفيع .

مادة (1306) : إذا اختلفا في نفى السبب أو في نفى ملك الشفيع له فالقول قول المشترى .

مادة (1307) : إذا سلم المشترى بالشفعة للشفيع ثم أدعى أنه لا يملك السبب فلا تقبل دعـواه .

مادة (1308) : إذا اختلفا في قيمة العوض يوم العقد وكان من العروض فالقول قول الشفيع أو وارثــه .

مادة (1309) : إذا اختلفا في نفى الحط من الثمن أو في قدره أو في كونه وقع قبل القبض فالقول للمشتري في ذلك .

مادة (1310): إذا اختلفا في كون المبيع صفقة واحدة أو أكثر فالقول قول الشفيع في عدم تعدد الصفقات.

مادة (1311): إذا تعدد الشفعاء لعين واحدة واختلف على ملك السبب لأحدهم فالبينة على مدعي الملك.

مادة (1312): إذا ادعى إثنان الشفعة بأن ادعى أحدهما أن شراءه متقدم للمتأخر ليشفع المتأخر حكم للمبين منهما،فإن بينا معا واضافت البينة إلى وقتين مختلفين كانت الشفعة للأسبق وقتاً منهما، فإن أرخت إحدى البينتين وأطلقت الأخرى فالشفعة للمؤرخة،وإن أضافت البينتان لوقت واحد أو أطلقتا دون تاريخ تهاترتا ويحكم لمن حلف ونكل صاحبه ، فإن حلفا معاً أو نكلا معاً بطلت الشفعة في حقهما .

الفصل الرابع

التصاق الأموال وإختلاطها

مادة (1313): كل ما على الأرض أو تحتها من بناء أو غراس أو منشآت أخرى يعتبر من عمل صاحب الأرض ، وأنه أقامه على نفقته فيكون مملوكاً له ، مالم يثبت غير ذلك بالدليل الشرعي .

مادة (1314) : إذا أذن صاحب الأرض لغيره في إقامة بناء أو غراس أو منشئات أخرى في أرضه طبقت عليها أحكام الإتفاق المعقود بينهما ، وإذا لم يوجد إتفاق بشأنها مع الإذن ، فلا يجوز لصاحب الأرض طلب إزالتها وإنما له الخيار أما أن يتملكها في مقابل تعويض الغير بما أنفق أو بما زاد في قيمة الأرض بسبب ما أنشىء فيهـا أو يملك الأرض لصاحب المواد في مقابل تعويض عادل بثمن الزمان والمكان .

مادة (1315) : إذا ملك صاحب الأرض غيره بناءً أو غراساً أو منشئات أخرى قائمة في الأرض دون الأرض فإن الغير يتملكها وتبقى الأرض ملكاً لصاحبها .

مادة (1316) : الخيام الصغيرة ، والأكشاك ، والصنادق ونحوها التي تقام على أرض الغير عادة بصفة مؤقتة دون أن يكون مقصوداً بقاءهـا على الدوام وإستقرارها تكون ملكاً لمن أقامها ، والأرض لصاحبها ، ولا يجوز بقاء المواد إلا بإذن المالك .

مادة (1317) : إذا كان شخص قد أنشاء شيئاً في أرض غيره بمواد مملوكة لآخر واستهلكها استهلاكاً يتعذر معه ردها بعينها فلا يكون لمالكها الرجوع على مالك الأرض وإنما يكون له الرجوع على من استولى على المواد واستعملها ، المثلى بمثله ، والقيمى بأوفر القيم .

مادة (1318) : إذا التصق منقولان لمالكين مختلفين أو اختلطا بحيث لا يمكن فصلهما دون تلفه ولم يكن هناك إتفاق بين المالكين وكان الإلتصاق أو الخلط بفعل أحدهما أو غيرهما متعدياً ملك الخالط المختلط ولزمه تعويض المالك المثلى بمثله والقيمى بأوفر القيم ، وإذا أمكن فصل المنقولين التزم الخالط بتعويض المالك عما أصابه من نقص أو ضرر .. وإذا كان الإلتصاق أو الخلط قد حصل بدون تعد من أحد قسمت المحكمة المختلط مناصفة وعلى مدعي الزيادة البينة .

مادة (1319) : يجوز للقاضي في أداء التعويضات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل أن يقرر ما يراه مناسباً ، فله أن يمنح الملزم بها أجلاً أو يقسطها عليه مع تقديم الضمانات اللازمة.



القسم الثاني

الحقوق العينية الأصلية المتفرعة عن الملكية

الباب الأول

حق الإنتفــــــاع

الفصل الأول

تعريف حق الإنتفاع وطرق إكتسابه



مادة (1320): الإنتفاع حق مؤقت لشخص على عين مملوكة للغير يخوله استعمالها واستغلالها والتصرف في منفعتها مدة الإنتفاع طبقاً لما يقضي به سبب إنشائه.

مادة (1321) : يتحدد الإنتفاع بمدة معينة أو بحياة المنتفع ، ويجوز تقريره لأشخاص متعاقبين إذا كانوا موجودين على قيد الحياة كما يجوز للحمل ، ويكتسب حق الإنتفاع بالتصرف الشرعي عقداً كان أو وصية .



الفصل الثاني

آثار حق الإنتفــــاع

مادة (1322) :يراعى في حقوق المنتفع والتزاماته السبب الذي أنشأ حق الإنتفاع والأحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية .

مادة (1323) : للمنتفع أن يستعمل الشيء المنتفع به الإستعمال المعتاد ، ويحصل على ثماره لنفسه ويتصرف في ذلك للغير مدة الإنتفاع إذا كان سبب الإنتفاع مطلقاً من كل قيد وذلك مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة السابقة.. وإذا كان حق الإنتفاع مقيداً في سبب إنشائه التزم المنتفع بما تقيد به فيكون له عين ما تقرر له أو مثله أو ما هو دونه ، ليس له أن يتجاوزه.. ولمالك الرقبة أن يعترض على أي إستعمال غير مشروع أو لا يتفق مع طبيعة الشيء المنتفع به أو مجاوزاً للقيود الواردة في سبب إنشاء حق الإنتفاع بأن يطلب من المحكمة إنهاء حق الإنتفاع ورد الشيء إليه دون إخلال بحقوق الغير.

مادة (1324) : المنتفع ملزم أثناء مدة الإنتفاع بكل ما تحتاجه العين المنتفع بها وبنفقات حفظها وصيانتها ويلزمه في ذلك عناية الشخص المعتاد .. أما التكاليف غير المعتادة والإصلاحات الجسيمة التي لم تنشأ عن تعديه أو تقصيره فإنها تكون على المالك، فإذا قام بها المنتفع فلا رجوع له بها وذلك كله مالم ينص الإتفاق بخلافه.

مادة (1325) : لا يضمن المنتفع تلف الشيء المنتفع به أو هلاكـه دون تعد أو تقصير منه ، فإن تعدى أو قصر ضمن.. ويعتبر تعدياً حبس الشيء المنتفع به وعدم رده لمالكه بعد إنتهاء مدة الإنتفاع مع إمكان الرد ولو لم يستعمله المنتفع أو ورثته ولم يطلبه المالك.

مادة (1326) : على المنتفع أن يخطر المالك في الوقت المناسب وإلا تحمل ما يترتب على تأخيره من ضرر يلحق المالك في الأحوال الآتية:-

1-إذا أدعى الغير حقاً على الشيء المنتفع به أو غصبه غاصب.

2-إذا هلك الشيء أو تلف أو احتاج إلى إصلاحات جسيمة مما يقع على المالك .

3-إذا احتاج الشيء إلى إجراء يقيه من خطر لم يكن منظوراً.



الفصل الثالث

إنتهاء حق الإنتفـــاع

مادة (1327) : ينتهي حق الإنتفاع في الأحوال الآتية :-

1- إنقضاء المدة المحددة في سبب إنشائه.

2- تلف العين المنتفع بها .

3- تنازل المنتفع عن حقه ، ولا يعتبر فسخاً في عقد الإيجار.

4- قضاء المحكمة بإنهائه لسوء الإستعمال.

5- إتحاد صفتي المالك والمنتفع.

6- موت المنتفع ما لم ينص القانون أو سبب إنشاء حق الإنتفاع على خلاف ذلك.

مادة (1328) : إذا انتهى الإنتفاع بإنتهاء مدته أو بموت المنتفع ، وكان في الأرض المنتفع بها زرع لم يبلغ الحصاد تركت الأرض للمنتفع أو ورثته بأجر المثل لحين بلوغ الزرع الحصاد وحصده مالم ينص سبب إنشاء الإنتفاع على غير ذلك.

مادة (1329): إذا تلفت العين المنتفع بها وكانت مضمونة على متلفها ودفع عن ذلك تعويضاً أو تأميناً انتقل حق الإنتفاع إلى العوض.. ويجبر المالك على إعادة العين المنتفع بها إلى أًصلها إذا كان التلف بفعله تعدياً أو تقصيراً ، ولا يجبر على ذلك إذا كان التلف لا يرجع إليه .. وفي جميع الأحوال إذا أعيدت العين المنتفع بها إلى أصلها وبصفتها يكون للمنتفع حق الإنتفاع بها المدة المقررة للإنتفاع مالم يتفق على غير ذلك.



الباب الثاني

حق الإستعمال وحق السكنى

مادة (1330): يصح أن يقع الإنتفاع على حق الإستعمال أو حق السكنى أو عليهما معاً ، ويتحدد نطاق الإستعمال أو السكنى بحاجة صاحب الحق واسرته لأنفسهم فحسب مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في السبب المنشىء للحق.

مادة (1331): مع مراعاة ما جاء في المادة (1324) يلتزم صاحب حق السكنى بإجراء الإصلاحات المعتادة للدار إذا احتاجت لها ، ويطبق في شأن ما عمله فيها من منشآت حكم المادة (1314) وإذا امتنع بطل حقه وذلك مالم ينص السند المنشىء للحق على غير ذلك.

مادة (1332): تسري أحكام حق الإنتـفاع على حق الإستعمال وحق السكنى فيما لا يتعارض مع الأحكام المبينة في المادتين السابقتين ولا يتعارض مع طبيعة هذين الحقـين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث

حــــق القــــــــــــــرار

مادة (1333): حق القرار عيني يعطي صاحبه الحق في إقامة بناء أو غرس على أرض الغير.

مادة (1334) : يكتسب حق القرار بالإتفاق وينقل بالميراث أو الوصية ، ويبين السند المنشىء للحق حقوق صاحبه والتزاماته.

مادة (1335) : يجوز تقرير حقوق الإرتفاق على حق القرار إذا لم تتعارض مع طبيعته .

مادة (1336) : يملك صاحب حق القرار ما يحدثه في الأرض من مبان أو غراس.

مادة (1337) : ينتهي حق القرار في الأحوال الآتية :

1- انتهاء المدة المتفق عليها.

2- إذا صار ملك العين لصاحب القرار أو العكس.

3- تخلف صاحب الحق عن أداء الأجرة المتفق عليها مدة سنتين متتاليتين في الغراس مالم يتفق على غير ذلك.

مادة (1338) : لا ينتهي حق القرار إذا زال البناء أو الغراس قبل المدة المتفق عليها بل يبقى لحين إنتهاء مدته.

مادة (1339) : عند إنتهاء حق القرار تطبق على المباني والمنشآت والغراس الأحكام الخاصة بذلك في باب الإجارة في الفصل الخاص بالمزارعة.



الباب الرابع

حــــــق الإرتفـــــــــاق

الفصل الأول

معنى الارتفاق وكيفية إنشائه

مادة (1340) : الإرتفاق منفعة مقررة على عقار تحد من إنتفاع مالكه به لمصلحة عامة أو خاصة.

مادة (1341) : يكتسب الإرتفاق بإذن المالك أو بالتصرف الشرعي أو بالميراث أو بالعرف ويجوز أن يترتب على مال عام إن كان لا يتعارض مع الإستعمال المخصص لهذا المال.

مادة (1342) : يجوز أن يثبت الإرتفاق بتخصيص المالك متى ثبت أن مالك عقارين قد أنشأ بينهما علامة ظاهرة تدل على إرتفاق أحدهما بالآخر بالمرور أو بالمجرى أو المسيل ونحوهما فإذا انتقل العقاران أو أحدهما إلى أيدي ملاك آخرين دون تغيير في حالتهما بقي الإرتفاق مالم يتفق صراحة على غير ذلك.

مادة (1343) : إذا أذن مالك عقار بإستخدامه أو تسامح في ذلك بدون مقابل كان له أن يرجع في ذلك متى شاء.

الفصل الثاني

أحكــــام الإرتفــــاق

مادة (1344) : يتحدد نطاق الإرتفاق بالسبب الذي أنشأه أو بالعرف السائد في الجهة التي يقع فيها العقار المرتفق به وتطبق في شأنه الأحكام المبينة فيما يلي..

مادة (1345) : تراعى في الإرتفاق الأحكام الخاصة بالقيود التي ترد على الملكية وحقوق الجوار والشركة .

مادة (1346) : للمرتفق أن يجرى من الأعمال ماهو ضروري لإستعمال حقه ، وما يلزم للمحافظة عليه وأن يستعمله بالقدر اللازم لإستيفاء المنفعة المقصودة مراعياً أن لا ينشأ عن ذلك ضرر للعقار المرتفق به . وإذا حدث للمرتفق حاجة فلا يجوز أن يترتب عليها زيادة العبء على العقار المرتفق به.

مادة (1347) : نفقة الأعمال اللازمة لإستعمال حق الإرتفاق والمحافظة عليه ، على المرتفق إلا أن تكون لازمة في نفس الوقت لصيانة العقار المرتفق به ، فتقسم على المالك والمرتفق بنسبة ما يعود على كل منهما من فائدة.

مادة (1348) : لا يلزم مالك العقار المرتفق به القيام بأي عمل إلا ما يقتضيه استعمال الإرتفاق على الوجه المألوف ، ولا يجوز له أن يعمل شيئاً يؤدي إلى الإنتقاص من الإرتفاق أو جعله أكثر مشقة وليس له أن يغير الموضع المعين للإرتفاق إلى موضع آخر إلا بالإتفاق مع المرتفق أو بإذن القاضي للمصلحة ويشترط أن يكون استعمال الإرتفاق في وضعه الجديد ميسوراً بالقدر الذي كان ميسوراً به في السابق.

مادة (1349) : إذا جزىء العقار المرتفق به ، بقي الإرتفاق واقعاً على كل جزء منه إلا أن يتعين الحق في جزء أو أجزاء مخصوصة منه يكون استعماله واقعاً عليها دون غيرها ، فإن الحق ينتهي بالنسبة للأجزاء الأخرى التي لا يقع عليها استعماله ، وإذا جزىء العقار المرتفق بقي الإرتفاق مستحقاً لكل جزء منه في عين ما كان ، ويكون استعمال الحق واقعاً عليه دون زيادة في الأعباء على العقار المرتفق به ، وإذا أصبحت بعض الأجزاء غير محتاجة إلى الإرتفاق زال الحق بالنسبة لها.

الفصل الثالث

أحكام خاصة بحق الطريق وحق المرور

مادة (1350): لكل مالك على طريق عام أن يفتح أبواباً ونوافذ ويقيم حواجز وميازيب طبقاً لما تقضي به القوانين واللوائح ، ولا يجوز تضييق قرار السكك العامة النافذة ولا هوائها بشيء إلا أن يكون ذلك لا يضر ولمصلحة عامة أو خاصة ، وبتصريح من السلطات الرسمية المختصة.

مادة (1351) : ترفع من الطريق العام الأشياء الضارة بالمرور فيه ولو كانت قديمة ، ويتبع في شأنها ما تقضي به القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بالطرق العامة.

مادة (1352) : الطريق الخاص كالملك المشترك لمن لهم حق المرور فيه ولا يجوز لأحد من أصحاب الحق أن يحدث شيئاً فيه بغير إذن الباقين إلا المعتاد.

مادة (1353) : لا يجوز لغير الشركاء في الطريق الخاص فتح أبواب إليه أو المرور فيه ، ولكن يجوز للمارين في الطريق العام الدخول في الطريق الخاص عند الضرورة.

مادة (1354) : إذا قام أحد الشركاء في الطريق الخاص بسد بابه المفتوح إليه فلا يسقط حقه في المرور فيه ويجوز له ولخلفه من بعده أن يعيد فتح الباب متى شاء.

مادة (1355) : السكك الخاصة النافذة يجوز تضييق قرارها وهوائها للمصلحة المعتادة الخاصة بأهلها أو بأحدهم بما لا يضر كالميزاب والساباط والروشن والمسيل والبالوعة.

مادة (1356) : لا يجوز فعل شيء في السكة المنسدة إلا بإتفاق أهلها جميعاً.

مادة (1357) : تكاليف إصلاح الطريق الخاص على كل من الشركاء فيه بنسبة ما يعود عليه من فائدة .

مادة (1358) : إذا ثبت لأحد حق المرور في أرض مملوكة لآخر فليس لصاحبها منعه مالم يكن مروره على سبيل التسامح.

الفصل الرابع

أحكام خاصة بحق الشرب

مادة (1359): المـاء مباح أصلاً للجميع ولا يملك ملكية خاصة إلا بالنقل أو بالإحراز أو ما في حكمهما وهو مثلي يضمن بمثله ، ويعتبر حفر البئر لتلقي الماء إحرازاً له إذا أتى من مباح ومر في المجرى.

مادة (1360) :الماء المباح حق لمن سبق إليه بقدر كفايته ولو كان مأخوذاً من ملك ،ولا يجوز لأحد أن يدخل ملك جاره لأخذ الماء منه إلا بإذن المالك أو رضاه أو لعرف ، ولا يجوز الإضرار بالمالك في أخذ الماء من ملكه إلا لشرب الإنسان أو طهوره.

مادة (1361) : من أنشأ جدولاً أو مجرى لري أرضه فليس لأحد غيره حق الإنتفاع به إلا بإذنه، ولا يجوز لأحد الشركاء في الجدول المشترك أن يشق منه جدولاً آخر إلا بإذن باقي الشركاء.

مادة (1362) : إذا لم يتفق أصحاب حق الشرب على القيام بالإصلاحات الضرورية للجدول المشترك جاز بناءاً على طلب أي منهم الزامهم بالإصلاحات الضرورية كل بنسبة حصته فيه .

مادة (1363) : حق الشرب يورث ويوصى بالإنتفاع به، ولا يباع إلا تبعاً للأرض ولا يوهب ولا يؤجر إلا لعرف.

مادة (1364) : لا يمنع ذو الصبابة من حقه وهو ما فضل من المـاء عن كفاية المتقدم في الأحياء والعبرة بالكفاية وقت الأحياء ، وإذا لم يعرف فالعبرة بوقت السقي.

مادة (1365): مع تجنب الضرر المجحف والتحيل لا يمنع شخص من جر ماء موجود في ملك غيره إذا كان جره من ملك نفسه إلا أن يكون وجود الماء في ملك الغير ناتجاً عن قسمة بينهما ، ويمنع من جر نصيبه من الماء لسقي أرض غير ذات حق إذا كان ذلك يضر بمن له حق على الماء كأن تجف ساقيته.

الفصل الخامس

أحكام خاصة بحق المجرى

مادة (1366):حق المجرى هو حق مالك أرض في جريان ماء الري في أرض غيره للوصول إلى أرضه فإذا ثبت هذا الحق لأحد فليس لملاك الأرض التي تجري فيها المياه منعه.

مادة (1367) : على صاحب المجرى تعميره وإصلاحه لرفع الضرر عن الأرض التي يمر فيها فإذا امتنع كان لمالك الأرض أن يقوم بالإصلاح على نفقته بالقدر المعروف والرجوع بما أنفق.

مادة (1368) : لمالك الأرض الذي يستعمل لري أرضه المياه الطبيعية المستخرجة وغيرها أن يحصل على مجرى لها في الأراضي المتوسطة بينها وبين أرضه في مقابل تعويض عادل يدفع معجلاً مالم يقض العرف بعدم التعويض وبشرط أن لا يخل ذلك بإنتفاع صاحب الأرض بها إخلالاً بيناً ، وإذا وقع ضرر فعـلاً فلمالك الأرض أن يطلب تعويضاً عما أصابه من ضرر.

مادة (1369): على صاحب الأرض المتوسطة بين منبع مورد الماء والأرض التي ستروى منه أن يسمح بمرور الأنابيب الحديدية أوغيرها اللازمة لوصول الماء مع مراعاة ما نصت عليه المادة (1368) ولصاحب الأرض الإنتفاع بهذه المنشآت بإذن مالكها على أن يشارك في مصاريف أقامتها وأن يدفع مقابل الإنتفاع بها بنسبة ما يعود عليه من نفع .

مادة (1370): إذا أصاب العقار ضرر من الأنابيب الحديدية الموصلة للماء أو غيرها كان لمالك العقار مطالبة المنتفع به بتعويض الضرر الذي أصابه وتعتبر الحكومة في حكم المنتفع عند تنفيذها لمشاريع مياه الشرب.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل السادس

أحكام خاصة بحق المسيل

مادة (1371) : المسيل هو طريق إسالة المياه الطبيعية أو تصريف المياه غير الصالحة أو الزائدة عن الحاجة في ملك الغير.

مادة (1372) : تتلقى الأراضي المنخفضة المياه السائلة سيلاً طبيعياً من الأراضي العالية دون أن يكون ليد الإنسان دخل في إسالتها ولا يجوز لمالك الأرض المنخفضة أن يقيم سداً لمنع هذا السيل من الوصول إلى ملكه كما لا يجوز لمالك الأرض العالية أن يقوم بعمل يزيد به من عبء الأرض المنخفضة.

مادة (1373): لمالك الأرض الذي يروي أرضه بالمياه الطبيعية أو المستخرجة حق تصريف المياه غير الصالحة أو الزائدة عن حاجته إلى المكان المتعارف عليه بمرورها في أرض الغير بواسطة أنابيب حديدية أو غيرها شريطة أن لا يضر بمالكي الأرض مقابل تعويض عادل.

مادة (1374): لملاك الأراضي التي تجري فيها مياه السيل أن ينتفعوا بالمنشآت الخاصة بتصريف مياه أراضيهم على أن يتحمل كل منهم نفقات إقامة هذه المنشآت وتعديلها وصيانتها كل بنسبة ما يعود عليه من فائدة .

مادة (1375) : لا يجوز لأحد إنشاء مسيل ضار في ملك الغير أو الطريق العام أو الخاص ويرفع الضرر بالإزالة .

مادة (1376) : لا يجـوز لأصحاب المنشآت الجديـدة تصريف مياهها إلى ملك الغير دون إذن منه .

مادة (1377) : على مالك العقار أن يهيئ سطحه بصورة تسيل فيها مياه الأمطار في أرضه أو في الطريق العام مع مراعاة ما تقضي به القوانين واللوائح والأنظمة الخاصة ولا تجوز إسالة هذه المياه في أراضي الغير المجاورة.



الفصل السابع

إنتهاء حق الإرتفاق

مادة (1378): ينتهي حق الإرتفاق في الأحوال الآتية :-

1- إنتهاء أجله.

2- زوال محله .

3- إجتماع العقارين المرتفق والمرتفق به في يد مالك واحد ويعود الإرتفاق إذا زال سبب ذلك بإبطال أو فسخ أو نحوهما .

4- تعذر إستعمال الإرتفاق بسبب تغيير طرأ على أحد العقارين الخادم والمنتفع ويعود إذا عاد إلى ما كانا عليه.

5- تنازل صاحب الإرتفاق عن إستخدامه وإعلام مالك العقار الخادم بذلك .

6- زوال الفائدة منه ، وإذا بقيت له فائدة محدودة لا تتفق مع الأعباء الواقعة على العقار الخادم جاز طلب إنهائه.

الباب الخامس

الحقوق العينية التبعية

الفصل الأول

رهــــــــن المنقــــول

مادة (1379): رهن المنقول عقد يخصص بمقتضاه شيء منقول مادي أو غير مادي لضمان الوفاء بالتزام معين.

مادة (1380) : تسرى الأحكام المتعلقة بالرهن الواردة في القانون التجاري والقوانين المتعلقة بحالات خاصة بالرهن والقوانين المتعلقة بالمؤسسات المرخص لها بالتسليف على رهن المنقول بما لا يتعارض فيه صراحة أو ضمناً مع أحكام القانون المدني.



الفصل الثاني

التأمين العقاري (الرهن غير الحيازي)

مادة (1381) : التأمين العقاري هو حق عيني على العقارات المخصصة لضمان وفاء التزام معين ويبقى هذا الحق بكامله على العقارات المخصصة له وعلى كل عقار منها وعلى كل جزء من هذه العقارات ويمنع التصرف في العقار إلا برضاء من له التأمين في العقارات .

مادة (1382) : يجب أن يكون عقد التأمين العقاري مكتوباً ويبين القانون المتعلق بالسجل العقاري قواعد تسجيل عقد التأمين العقاري وسائر الإجراءات والضوابط المتعلقة به وإشهاره.

مادة (1383) : يشمل التأمين العقاري التحسينات المحدثة بعد عقد الرهن في العقار المرهون.

مادة (1384) : يشترط في من يعقد التأمين العقاري أن يكون متمتعاً بأهلية التصرف بالعقار.

مادة (1385) : إذا عقد الشريك في عقار على الشيوع تأميناً عقارياً على ذلك العقار بدون إذن من شركائه ينصرف التأمين إلى الحصة التي تقع في نصيبه بعد القسمة.

مادة (1386) : يجوز عقد عدة تأمينات عقارية على عقار واحد ، على أن يكون كل تأمين محدداً بحصةٍ خاصة من العقار.

مادة (1387) : لمالك العقار المؤمن به الانتفاع به بما لا يضر المرتهن ، أما التصرف بالبيع ونحوه فلا بد من إذن المرتهن بذلك .

مادة (1388):1- إذا تلف العقار أو العقارات المرهونة أو حدثت بها تعييبات فأصبحت غير كافية لضمان حق الدائن ، جاز له أن يرفع الأمر إلى القضاء ويطلب قراراً بإستيفاء ماله فوراً أو الحصول على تأمين إضافي .

2- إذا كان العقار المرهون مؤمناً ضد الحريق فيخصص مبدئيـاً تعويضات التأمين ضد الحريق وغيره التي تخص العقار المؤمن به لترميم العقار بشرط أن تكون كافية لإعادته إلى حالته السابقة .

3- يجرى الترميم تحت إشراف الدائن أو الدائنين أصحاب الرهن غير الحيازي وفقاً للشروط المتفق عليها فيما بينهم وبين المدين ، وإلا وفقاً لما يقرره القاضي.

4- إذا كانت تعويضات التأمين ضد الحريق أو غيره غير كافية لترميم العقار وإعادته إلى حالته السابقة أو كانت كافية وتخلى المدين عن حقه في ترميم العقار فيوزع مبلغ التعويضات للترميم على أًصحاب الديون كلٌ بقدر دينه.

مادة (1389): إذا أحدث الحائز للعقار الجاري عليه التأمين تغييراً في قوامه فإن التعييبات التي تنشأ عن عمله أو تحدث بسبب إهماله وتلحق ضرراً بالدائنين أصحاب التأمين تخولهم حق إقامة الدعوى عليه بطلب التعويض.

مادة (1390): ينقضي التأمين العقاري بإنقضاء الإلتزام الذي يكون ضامنا له أو بتنازل الدائن عن حقه.

مادة (1391) : يرجع في أحكام الحقوق العينية التبعية الأخرى المقررة لضمان الوفاء بدين إلى أحكام السبب في تقريرها من رهن أو كفالة عينية أو أولوية (إمتياز).



أحكـــــــام ختاميـــة

مادة (1392): يلغى القرار الجمهوري بالقانون رقم (19) لسنة 1992م بشأن القانون المدني.

مادة (1393) : يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية .

صدر برئاسة الجمهورية – بصنعاء

بتاريخ 27/ محرم /1423هـ

الموافق 10/ إبريل /2002م

    علي عبدالله صالـــــــح
                                  رئيس الجمهوريــــة

----------

